#ubuntuone 2010-05-31
<Wolf> hm =(
<Wolf> but that must a very BUG slow down cuz nothing happens
<Wolf> it just gets the folders (empty) that's all. none file yet... even no small text files etc.
<mkarnicki> you can try u1sdtool --waiting-content
<mkarnicki> you'll probably see all the files awaiting to be uploaded :(
<Wolf> sudo u1sdtool --waiting-content  Oops, an error ocurred: Traceback (most recent call last): Failure: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ChildExited: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1
<Wolf> hm =(
<mkarnicki> no no, you don't need sudo
<mkarnicki> try without sudo
<Wolf> oh sry, there it is yes
<Wolf> all my files I'm waiting for :D
<mkarnicki> :)
<Wolf> do you know if there is a workaround for the nokia n900? I found no way to sync it with contacts, calender, tasks... (the only thing that works is conboy, maemo port of tomboy). I'm thinking of buying/upgrading my account but when I often have this issue that nothing happens and my mobile device is not supported I probably never will =(
<mkarnicki> hmm
<mkarnicki> Wolf: there was a suggestion to make one.ubuntu.com more mobile-phone friendly
<mkarnicki> I'm not sure what have (if anything) decided on that, but as far as notes - that would do the job, at least to some extend
<mkarnicki> *extent
<mkarnicki> your nokia probably uses symbian, so
<mkarnicki> apart from trying funambol client, I have no tips for you.. i'm writting an app for Android right now.
<Wolf> No, it's not symbian it's Maemo and supportes Qt etc. and SyncML and works together with funambol and ubuntuone (if I remember correctly) uses this cloud service in assosiation with funabol but it's not working with Ubuntu One =( but nice 2 know that is something coming out for Android :)
<mkarnicki> maemo! gtk ftw! :D
<kermiac> couch (note sync) appears to be down again. anyone around who can verfiy?
<mkarnicki> kermiac: yes. it's written on the main page if you log in to one.ubuntu.com
<kermiac> hey mkarnicki :) that note's actaully outdated & wrong
<mkarnicki> kermiac: hi :) really :/ ?
<kermiac> it has been working for ages now, I *think* someone just needs to give the server a kick hehe. rye usually takes care of it
<Wolf_> "Wolf" is back, sorry i got kicked cuz the name was already in use, did I miss something?
<mkarnicki> hmm.. it's the first day i noticed it :/
<kermiac> hmm... rye's not around. I wonder who else is around who can kick the server?
<kermiac> honk
<mkarnicki> kermiac: tell them to kick it hard. it's too slow (for testing my app ;P )
<kermiac> mkarnicki: yeah, i know :( but they're working really hard to get the speed issues sorted out. It was really good a week or 2 ago :)
<mkarnicki> kermiac: I believe in those guys, really :) I talk to them often. I'm worried that my app will be unusable, though.
<mkarnicki> I'll go and write a weekly report.
<kermiac> mkarnicki: but that doesn't help you testing your android app though... apart from the recent speed issues, how is your app coming along?
<mkarnicki> kermiac: I had major issues with OAuth (oauth-signpost library), and after 3 hard evenings it turned out it was Android fault, because it http implementation make the headers content lowercase (blah blah blah), and that broke authorization.
<mkarnicki> kermiac: finally, I changed the classes to CommonsHTTP* versions, and now OAuth works sweet :)
<kermiac> ahh, that's not good. glad you got it sorted :)
<mkarnicki> so basically.. over few days I've laid the basis and implemented authorization :)
<mkarnicki> kermiac: yep :)
<kermiac> awesome, sounds like you're making good progress :)
<mkarnicki> kermiac: I think so :) hopefully I'll implement browsing the files soon, that'll be a motivation-kick :)!
<mkarnicki> thanks
<kermiac> :)
<kermiac> facundobatista: beuno: anyone around who can kick the couch server? notes sync is down atm
<mkarnicki> they're sleeping, huh? :)
<kermiac> seems like it, it's still pretty early over there
<mkarnicki> true, but remember it's Sunday. and it's their regular work, at least for some :)
<kermiac> yup, damn timezones - it's monday here hehe
<mkarnicki> kermiac: heheh, 2:03 AM of Monday ;D
<mkarnicki> (here)
<kermiac> mkarnicki: you're up late... it's 10:03am Monday here. I'm already at work
<mkarnicki> kermiac: yeah well... I have classes Tuesday-Friday, so I stay up late Fri-Sun evenings :)
 * mkarnicki enjoys writting the report, but indeed 2:30 is pretty late ;D
<mkarnicki> enjoy reading weekly report :) http://goo.gl/GGGp goodnight!
<duanedesign> kermiac: yea looks like Note Sync is down
<duanedesign> you have probablly verified that by now :)
<kermiac> duanedesign: yup, seems that way. everyone that can kick the server seems to be sleeping
<duanedesign> kermiac: I wonder what their holiday schedule is, being an international company. Monday is a holiday in U.S.
<kermiac> duanedesign: oh, i didn't realise monday is a public holiday in the U.S. too
<EspenBe> duanedesign, thanks for your reply, but in my case (Ubuntu 9.10 with gnome), the icon in the menubar is a clean cloud. If I click the cloud, it has one active selection (Disconnect), so I assume UbuntuOne is connected.
<EspenBe> If I open the directory "Ubuntu One", I see a button named "Connect" in the Nautilus window.  This button does not seem to react. I can click as much as I like, but it doesn't change to "Connecting" or anything and the directory is not synced.
<EspenBe> and yes - I use the webUI to grab the files I need, so I'm not completely stuck
<rosegarden> Ich habe bei Ihnen am 30.05.2010 im MusikStore 5 Songs gekauft und mit Kreditkarte bezahlt. Erhalten habe ich leider nur den ersten Song (Keziah Jones - Where's Life ?).  Wie bekommen ich nun die anderen Song?? In meinen Ubuntu One Storage findet sich auch nur dieser eine Song unter /My Storage/Purchased Music.  Nachfolgend sehen Sie die Abrechnungs-Email mit den Daten:  -- Vielen Dank, dass Sie den Ubuntu One Music Store be
<rosegarden> honk
<duanedesign> EspenBe: on Karmic you can use the following command to get the 'status' of the syncdaemon
<duanedesign> dbus-send --session --print-reply  --dest=com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon --type=method_call /status com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Status.current_status
<davidov009> Does anyone know how to link your computer to your ubuntu one account? My ubuntu one preferences panel says that my name, e-mail, and current plan are all unknown, but I have signed up for an account.
<kermiac> notes sync is back, thanks whoever kicked the server :)
<lorenzo> hi all....
<lorenzo> something gone wrong with ubuntu one ... got a 500 error msg
 * duffydack wishes u1 bookmark sync worked as slick as chromes :/
<balachmar> Hi, my music from ubuntu one is not syncing, even after touching a file in the Purchased music folder.
<balachmar> I can now also see that it is still busy with two files in the queue, one of which is almost a week old, and still not uploaded to the cloud. Any ideas on fixing this?
<rye> balachmar, we are going to deploy an update to the service tomorrow that should resolve the speed issues you are now experiencing. Currently the sync is extremely slow (and it has been this way for the last week but rollout schedule did not permit us to release that update earlier)
<balachmar> rye: OK, so nothing to do on my side of the thing? Then, just keep up with the good work! (I like the idea of giving a bit back to Ubuntu/Canonical with buying some music.
<rye> balachmar, you should have the music accessible online via the web interface, though.
<balachmar> rye: that is true
<rye> balachmar, and sorry that Ubuntu One does not work properly for you
 * mkarnicki keeps fingers crossed for the new update :)
<balachmar> rye: Thank you for your apologies. Just curious though why isn't rsync used for the synchronisation?
<mkarnicki> balachmar: they have their own protocol
<mkarnicki> balachmar: ubuntuone-storageprotocol
<rye> hm
<mkarnicki> it's not just files that you access (if I got it all right). there are nodes, there are hashes, there's magic :D
<rye> balachmar, forwarded this question to our syncdaemon developers
<balachmar> yeah I know, but rsync seems very efficient. Aah there is more magic than meets the eye :)
<mkarnicki> rye: :D
<rye> balachmar, i became very interested in this question as well
<mkarnicki> gotta go for now, c u l8r guys
<balachmar> ok, also where can I find what the icons mean? I have one which I don't understand: it has a gray exclamation mark in the bottom, as though there is a sync error. However, the file in the folder has a green mark, eventhough I cannot see it on the website.
<rye> balachmar, currently folder icons are not updated when client finds out that folder contents (one level) are the same locally and on the server-side. There is a dbus signal for UploadFinished but nothing for the folder for now
<balachmar> rye: ok, I see :) So that will be updated next boot?
<balachmar> or not at all?
<rye> balachmar, next nautilus restart - e.g. nautilus -q
<balachmar> aah ok :) thanks
<balachmar> maybe a section which explains the icons can be added to the wiki (by me)
<rye> balachmar, it already axists
<rye> o_O
<rye> exists
<balachmar> ooh, I just looked for it but didn't find it...
<rye> balachmar, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Tutorials/FileSharing#Sync%20a%20folder%20inside%20your%20home%20folder
<balachmar> aah, tucked away in a tutorial :)
<balachmar> @rye: you said it was because of slow syncing that the music does not turn up, but now the daemon says it is processing queues but not downloading or uploading anything, that is a bit weird isn't it?
<duanedesign> good day to all :)
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: hi :)
<duanedesign> hey there mkarnicki
<mkarnicki> how's it going duanedesign :)
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: good.
<duanedesign> I am hoping Contact sync gets back up this week
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: and I just tested correctness of my oauth autorization \o/ :)
<duanedesign> :)
<EspenBe> duanedesign, the command string you gave me 10 hours ago gave me an array dump with a few dict entries
<gio> Hi
<gio> I'm in truble with U1
<gio> can I have some help?
<gio> someone ?
<facundobatista> gio, which trouble?
<gio> hi fucund. Starting from yesterday, U1 doesn't work at all. I know problems with contacts, notes, etc but also files are not syncing in my case.
<benste> hi, I've just purchased the whole bunch of ESC songs - where can I find them now ?
<gio> i tried to remove my pc from my account
<gio> and with command: u1sdtool -q; killall ubuntuone-login; u1sdtool -c
<gio> I hope to add it again
<gio> but doesn't work
<gio> it should be a couchdb related issue... because i receive: RuntimeError: Unable to find listening port
<gio> by ubuntuone-preferences
<benste> where ca I get my purchased music ?
<benste> ?
<benste> someone here ?
<gio> @benste: check on rhythmbox or on one.ubuntu.com
<benste> it's online but only dorted into lot's of dirs
<benste> - where should i check in rhythmbox
<gio> "purchased music"
<gio> well... I was here to have help, but seems I'm giving help :)
<benste> :-) thx
<benste> - but there is no music in it
<benste> only looking online in the shop within my downloads
<gio> well, check on one.ubuntu.com... It seems u1 today doesnt work
<gio> at least for me... :(
<benste> - is there a way to download the whole folder from there ?
<benste> - U1 sync doesn't work for me since the install
<gio> @benste: I think not. You should download single files. Or try to have U1 working...
<benste> gio: I'm sure U1 woun't work that fast
<benste> gio: downloading single files is very annoying if it's an album with 39 different songs and artists
<gio> from yestarday U1 doesn't work for me too
<benste> I may have to check updates
<benste> strange thing is looking into
<benste> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+bug/571548
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 571548 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 4 other projects) "Songs not downloading, even after a local and server rescan, but available via the web (affects: 10) (dups: 1) (heat: 78)" [Critical,Confirmed]
<benste> ends up with a stoped U1 daemon
<benste> - do you knwo who to see ubuntu one daemon status ?
<facundobatista> gio, benste, we're suffering from problems in the servers
<facundobatista> gio, benste, we ran into some issues with scaling across database shards, and we need a new software layer between the client and the database, and we hope that'll be in tomorrow or early this week.
<gio> @facundo: well, but can you write it on twitter/identi.ca? and on the page in the wiki.ubuntu? I read only about contacts and other features, but my issue is about files
<benste> gio: actually the file issue is on the wiki
<gio> @benste: really...? I check...
<benste> facundobatista: - and there is no way to get a whole folder from UbuntuOne online ?
<facundobatista> gio, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status
<facundobatista> benste, I don't think so, but I don't use much the web ui
<gio> ah... but it is on may 3rd... :)
<gio> today is 31 may ... :)
<gio> excuse me... may 24
<gio> i read now
<gio> @facundo: upgrading with u1 beta ppa would help me?
<facundobatista> gio, no, it's a server problem
<gio> ok. I hope you can solve it soon. Because I had not problem before yesterday on files.
<benste> what can I do if two files I bought (which include a & or + in the pathname) are not synced to the ubuntu one cloud - even after downloading again ?
<benste> - not refering to the offline client, but transfer to online server !
<duanedesign> benste: you might ask alecu
<benste> alecu: - do you know how i can get the rest of might bought music - had to download 37 files manually from the website now - but 2 are not synced to the cloud - possibly because their pathname and filename include signs like + and &
<rocko> Is it me or is the ubuntu one service slow as molasses?
<computa_mike> honk
<rocko> honk back at ya
<computa_mike> hi rocko
<rocko> well hello
<computa_mike> rocko: are you dealing with Ubuntu one issues, or are you - like me - stuggling with ubuntu one wierdness
<rocko> Im a struggler
<rocko> sloooowww sync
<DanaG> hmm, ubuntuone doesn't deal well with thousands of small files.
<computa_mike> rocko: I think I might be having something similar..  I'm trying to run it in a Virtual machine and it doesn't seem to synchronise
<computa_mike> or maybe it syncs really slowly
<computa_mike> so far I have 3 files on U1
<rocko> DanaG--no it doesn't seem to
<DanaG> It hammers the CPU very badly.
<rocko> I can't get it to sync one folder--about 18megs
<computa_mike> has any one managed to get desktopcouch to sync to it - i thought it was supposed to sort that but that doesn't seem to work eiterh
<rocko> if you check the wiki, they seem to be having prblems with speed
<computa_mike> rocko: I understand they have problems with sync speed - but I have 3 files - I think I'm using less than 100k - and those were files i put on last Friday - still not synced to my virtual box or the netbook.
<rocko> that sux
<rocko> looks like an internal problem with their servers
<EspenBe> you're lucky to get some sync at all. It seems I'm unable to connect of some strange reason
<rocko> If you really need to sync/backup files, I suggest you try 'dropbox'
<EspenBe> in Nautilus I can click "Connect" a godzillion times without anything happenning even if the "cloud icon" tells me I'm connected
<rocko> yeah ,this service doesn't seem to be ready for primtime
<computa_mike> rocko: I think the problem here is that if U1 syncs *really* slowly or not at all, then the symptoms to the end user are the same - probably because there is little reporting back to the end user - a notification would be nice or some form
<computa_mike> of like icon to show that there is some activity
<rocko> i agree
<mkarnicki> they have an update rolling out tomorrow
<mkarnicki> at leat that's what I've heard lately on this channel.
<rocko> we'll see
<mkarnicki> so hopefully you'll see it finally do something.
<rocko> ;-)
<mkarnicki> and due to the release schedule, they couldn't publish it today
<computa_mike> yup - I have 1 file on there using 2.9k
<rocko> i can't even get that :'(
<computa_mike> do we think I should log a bug?  or wait until the patch i released.
<mkarnicki> computa_mike: wait 1 day
<computa_mike> good advice - Do we know if this patch will also target the Karmic version?
<DanaG> My gripe with Dropbox: they don't compile an ARM version.
<DanaG> They have an i686 and an x86_64 version, and an Android version... yet they can't be bothered to compile an armel version!
<mkarnicki> computa_mike: i'm not sure. if you bump the challel tomorrow, 4-5 hours before now (whatever time at your place now), you should get an answer.
<computa_mike> cool
<computa_mike> thanks mkarnicki :)
<DanaG> And U1, which IS available on ARM, hammers my cpu quite horribly.
<mkarnicki> np computa_mike
<mkarnicki> personally i think they should have aimed U1 at 10.10, 10.04 hit them quite hard. all in all, they're doing their best.
<computa_mike> mkarnicki: It's surprising cos on 9.10 it seems fine - I have a desktop up in my home office, which only has maybe 30% wireless signal, and I've been able to chuck files onto U1 from that fine...  But with 10.04 it seems to be badly broken.
<computa_mike> mkarnicki: It difficult to know as an end user how to describe the issue.  U1 works fine (or appears to) on 9.10  and either doesn't work on 10.04 - or
<computa_mike>  works really slowly.
<computa_mike> anyway guys I'll go hack python code and see what tomorrow brings...
<mkarnicki> :)
<overclocker> hi, i got a couchdb problem on lucid, ideas?
<mkarnicki> overclocker: no sync?
<mkarnicki> 'a problem' is rather general
<mkarnicki> but still, i'm just curious. i can't help you much.
<mkarnicki> anyone knows when verterok's back?
<overclocker> Apache CouchDB has started, time to relax.
<overclocker> ERROR:root:Unable to find file descriptors in /proc/15933
<overclocker> Traceback (most recent call last):
<overclocker>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/desktopcouch/__init__.py", line 86, in __find_port__linux
<overclocker>     raise RuntimeError("Couchdb PID%d exited.  Permissions?" % (pid,))
<overclocker> RuntimeError: Couchdb PID15933 exited.  Permissions?
<overclocker> Removing stale, deceptive pid file.
<mkarnicki> hmm :/
<mkarnicki> looks bad :( I can't help you much, though :(
<mkarnicki> come back tomorrow sooner, if you can. ppl should be able to help you here
<overclocker> ok, tks
<overclocker> in #ubuntu no one helps me
<mkarnicki> this is the place you should look for help :)
<mkarnicki> just try coming a bit sooner, lie now-5hrs
<mkarnicki> *like now - 5 hours
<Chipaca> overclocker: is that on an up-to-date lucid?
<overclocker> yes
<Chipaca> overclocker: and doing what do you get?
<Chipaca> ugh, I mean
<mkarnicki> xD
<Chipaca> overclocker: and doing what do you get that output?
<overclocker> running ubuntuone-preferences
<overclocker> look: http://pastebin.ca/1875014
<mkarnicki> lol.. there is no op in the channel o_O ? I wanted to direct my question to the op if we could get/invite a bot that we could learn factoids of common materials/links/problems/etc
<mkarnicki> so that ppl don't have to repeat themselves, when similar question arises
<Chipaca> we could do tha
<Chipaca> t
<mkarnicki> Chipaca: a bot you mean?
<Chipaca> I thought we had a bot already :)
<Chipaca> yes
<mkarnicki> we have ubot4
<mkarnicki> but i don't think it supports learning
<mkarnicki> ubot4 learn blah
<ubot4> Factoid 'learn blah' not found
<Chipaca> dude!
<mkarnicki> hm? :)
<Chipaca> ubot4: blah is yuck
<mkarnicki> ubot4 blah
<ubot4> Factoid 'blah' not found
<mkarnicki> ubot4 blah is yuck
<Chipaca> hehe, got a message via private re it forwarding my request to edit
<Chipaca> anyway
<mkarnicki> hahaha me too lol
<Chipaca> overclocker: I don't know who translated that, but the "o" in "No existe el fichero o directorio" does not take a tilde
<mkarnicki> guess I'll head to ubuntu-irc
<Chipaca> overclocker: now I can't help you! there's a typo in the translation! :-p
<Chipaca> overclocker: do you have desktopcouch and couchdb installed?
<overclocker> chipaca: off course
<overclocker> yes
<mkarnicki> Chipaca: I know who to poke tomorrow about the bot stuff.
<mkarnicki> Chipaca: I'll take care of it.
<overclocker> chipaca: reinstall it?
<Chipaca> mbarnett: you mean verterok?
<Chipaca> overclocker: um
<Chipaca> mkarnicki: you mean verterok?
<Chipaca> gah
 * Chipaca 's fingers are all over the place today
<mkarnicki> Chipaca:  hehe no, jpds
<Chipaca> overclocker: no, don't reinstall
<Chipaca> mkarnicki: ah, ok
<Chipaca> overclocker: if you can wait, pleaes wait :)
<Chipaca> overclocker: as I'd like us to understand the issue
<Chipaca> overclocker: and I'm not sure reinstalling will fix anything, but it might well hinder understanding
<Chipaca> overclocker: if you could ping chad and/or thisfred in this channel starting from 9am EST tomorrow, great
<Chipaca> overclocker: if it can't wait, it can't wait, though
<overclocker> chipaca: one day more will not make a big difference
<Chipaca> ok
<Chipaca> overclocker: thanks
<overclocker> chipaca: thanks to u
<DanaG> hmm, anyone know how to get ubuntuone to NOT hammer my cpu when used with large numbers of small files?
<mkarnicki> DanaG: nope. try tomorrow, at earlier hour.
<mkarnicki> somethimes i feel like I'm here to repeat that :D
<DanaG> Why not have the bot do that?
<DanaG> =þ
<mkarnicki> DanaG: lol.. just 5 min ago before I replied to you, I went to ubuntu-irc to talk about a bot ;]
<Lukan27> Hi there! Anyone wanna help a bit out with Ubuntu One?
<mkarnicki> !status-#ubuntuone
<ubot4> mkarnicki: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mkarnicki> ok, doesn't work.. yet
<mkarnicki> Lukan27: doesn't sync, right?
<Lukan27> Yes!
<mkarnicki> Lukan27: fix rolling out tomorrow
<mkarnicki> I hope it'll help.
<Lukan27> Oh okay, it's not my computer/network then..
<mkarnicki> (i'm just a user)
<mkarnicki> no, it's not :)
<Lukan27> We sometimes have problem here at the dormitry.
<mkarnicki> ubottu test
<mkarnicki> hmm
<Lukan27> But, if I have marked a folder to be in sync with UO.. How do I stop it again?
<mkarnicki> no right click option to not sync?
<mkarnicki> or it didn't sync yet and you want to remove it?
<Lukan27> It's all greyed out, and there's no stop-option. But will it come when it will get in sync?
<mkarnicki> yes it is. you could remove it from syncing before that happens tough
<mkarnicki> with u1sdtool
<mkarnicki> but I don't know the details. check out the links in the channel title for FAQ
<Lukan27> It's okay, I'll just wait. Thanks. =)
<Lukan27> I love the new Ubuntu, finally a cool UI design!
<mkarnicki> :)
<Lukan27> And the UO idea is great.. Thinking about switching totally to Ubuntu, especially when Wine is becoming better and better at handling Windows games.
<Lukan27> But I will shut my trap now, thanks for the help. =)
<mkarnicki> np (btw I don't have windows since I got my new asus laptop)
<mkarnicki> which is 1-2 months (not that I used windows much before ;) ). but yeah, that's off-topic
<mkarnicki> gotta go, cheers mate!
<mkarnicki> ubot4 !status is <reply>https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status
<duffydack> so, the U1 client always says synchronising, even tho there is nothing to sync...
<duffydack> might be a side effect of it taking forever to sync a 2kb file or give me a public url, I dont know.
<adalal> hello, anyone knows why my songs are not synchronising
<mkarnicki> yes, sync is slow/down. fix to be released tomorrow
<LinuxGuy2009> I tried using the Ubuntu One folder in my home to sync a photo. It never seems to sync it to the server.
<LinuxGuy2009> Still having token problems like before too.
<LinuxGuy2009> The infinitely syncing file is gone from my account which is a step forward.
<LinuxGuy2009> Ubuntu One Preferences window just says Synchronization in progress... and stays like that indefinitely.
#ubuntuone 2010-06-01
<adam__> is the lack of notes etc. support just a chrome related issue, or actual ubuntu one issue?
<dobey> adam__: can you clarify what your issue is?
<adam__> Our Notes, Contacts and Bookmarks database is not responding at the moment. Don't worry. This is a temporary problem and your data is secure. We have been alerted of the issue and will resolve it promptly. You can also chat with us directly to get the latest information on the issue.
<adam__> That's exactly what it tells me on the dashboard
<dobey> that likely has nothing to do with chrome then, and is probably an issue with the server side that is happening at the moment
<adam__> okay fine by me -
<Toph> ?
<Elvis> hey there
<Elvis> any of the developers on?
<Elvis> if anyone is on later, I have a problem with 2 files not being synced to the server properly
<Elvis> and could use some help fixing the problem or gathering the necessary info for a bug report
<duanedesign> hello Elvis
<Elvis> hey duanedesign
<duanedesign> Elvis: sync performance is slow right now.
<Elvis> yeah, so I've read
<duanedesign> :/
<Elvis> although the client reported synchronization as being complete
<Elvis> while a certain file on my laptop is still not on the server, not even as 'uploading'
<Elvis> on my desktop I have the same file, including another one which is also not syncing
<duanedesign> Elvis: you can look at :  u1sdtool --waiting-content
<Elvis> duanedesign: that gives me empty output
<rye> Elvis, that's bug #575817
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 575817 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "Interrupted upload is not retried (affects: 98) (dups: 5) (heat: 498)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/575817
<Elvis> rye: I'
<Elvis> ll have a look
<Elvis> rye: it still seems like a different issue
<Elvis> rye: since it is not shown as 'uploading'
<Elvis> rye: on the server, it is not shown at all
<rye> Elvis, when the file is being uploaded the disconnect causes syncdaemon to _skip_ this file and it _thinks_ that synchronization is completed
<duanedesign> restarting the syncdaemon should fix that
<rye> nessita has already committed the branch and the client side fix wil be available as SRU
<duanedesign> I had a file i put in my U1 folder yesterday. It wasnt showing up just like Elvis
<duanedesign> I ran u1sdtool -q; u1sdtool -c  and now it shows up when I do u1sdtool --waiting-content
<Elvis> rye: good to hear that
<Elvis> duanedesign: I am trying that now, curious about the result
<rye> duanedesign, Elvis there is a bug for nautilus extension not showing status properly - bug #585953
<Elvis> duanedesign: it shows up in waiting-content now, together with some other files
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 585953 in ubuntuone-client "UploadFinished signal is emitted for failed uploads (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/585953
<duanedesign> thanks rye
<duanedesign> rye: is their a current report about removing a computer in Ubuntu ONe Preferences. Then when relaunching U1 the browser does not open to add computer.
<Elvis> thanks
<rye> duanedesign, hm, so the Ubuntu One token is still available in seahorse?..
<duanedesign> rye: let me test it. It is a bug report
<Elvis> by the way, was there an issue (feature request) already about showing a list of conflicts somewhere, somehow?
<Elvis> instead of having to locate the conflict files manually
<rye> Elvis, hm, i don't remember seeing such kind of request but the idea makes perfect sense
<gio__> hi fecundobatista
<gio__> I discovered that part of my isse was the kernel
<gio__> I use 2.6.34-5 on lucid, it seems to stop desktopcouch
<gio__> wit 2.6.34-4 it start
<gio__> but with u1sdtool -s
<gio__> I see "processing queues"
<gio__> and u1sdtool --current-transfers
<gio__> say me 0 up and 0 downloads
<gio__> I'm waiting for about 1 hour
<gio__> it seems is similar to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/575817
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 575817 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "Interrupted upload is not retried (affects: 99) (dups: 5) (heat: 502)" [High,Triaged]
<gio__> but I have queues: WORKING_ON_BOTH
<rye> gio__, you are experiencing a very slow upload performance. This is server-side issue and coupled with the bug you mentioned this is extremely hard to make the file sync now. We are going to update the system today so that the sync speed will return back to fast
<gio__> oh, thanks
<gio__> should I update ubuntuone client to the 1.3 in unstalbe ppa?
<rye> gio__, hm, regarding 1.3 - not sure yet, since the server-side performance will prevent any client performance improvements from being noticed. We will post identi.ca notice on http://identi.ca/ubuntuone once the update is completed
<rye> gio__, re couchdb and kernel versions - could you please provide more info on that ?
<gio__> well, today I use 2.6.34-4. Version 2.6.34-5 seems to break couchdb
<gio__> dpkg -l | grep couch ii  couchdb-bin                                    0.10.0-1ubuntu2                                 RESTful document oriented database, programs ii  desktopcouch                                   0.6.4-0ubuntu3                                  A Desktop CouchDB instance ii  desktopcouch-tools                             0.6.4-0ubuntu3                                  Desktop CouchDB tools ii  evolution-couchdb
<gio__> oh... I post it on pastebin
<gio__> just a second
<gio__> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=4NZhrPZ6
<gio__> (bindwood is installed but disabled)
<gio__> last, but important: i use 2.6.34-4 on Lucid, not maverick
<gio__> On another pc I use 2.6.32-22 but the issue is still here
<rye> gio__, how does couchdb break in this case? (updating maverick installation to see whether that can be reproduced there)
<gio__> well, I purged 2.6.34-5, yesterday. Simply, desktopcouch doesn't start on that kernel. But I've not log here.
<rye> gio, yup, confirming that desktopcouch-service cannot find the port for couchdb
<rye> in maverick
<gio> @rye: excuse me, my internet connection dropped :)
<gio> oh yes, now I remember this was the error
<tom-ubuntu> hello... anybody here ?
<rye> tom-ubuntu, yes
<tom-ubuntu> hey, sorry.. family issues... I was away from keyboard
<Elvis> rye: was afk, but about the idea of conflict overview
<Elvis> rye: shall i file it as a feature request then?
<tom-ubuntu> is there a general problem with ubuntuone syncronization process ?
<Elvis> tom-ubuntu: yes there is
<rye> Elvis, i think that would be good - to file the feature request
<rye> tom-ubuntu, yes
<Elvis> rye: same procedure as filing a bug on launchpad?
<tom-ubuntu> ok, I am relieved to hear that.
<Elvis> tom-ubuntu: you can check the link on top of this screen for that
<tom-ubuntu> I spent couple hours yesterday night to find what my problem was.
<Elvis> tom-ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status
<tom-ubuntu> yeah I am on that page now.. found out that link seconds before you mentioned it..
<tom-ubuntu> I miss cloud icon on my taskbar. I havent seen that icon since upgrade to 10.4 LTS
<tom-ubuntu> btw, tomboy notes syncronizes with no problem..
<gio> @tom: icon was removed in Lucid
<tom-ubuntu> ah.. I see
<tom-ubuntu> thanks for the information.. bye now...
<CardinalFang> statik, j0!  If you have time, please put couchdb 0.11 in your PPA.
<CardinalFang> rye, so maverick and desktopcouch?
<rye> CardinalFang, yes, - it cannot find port
<rye> CardinalFang, do you need access to maverick vm to see how it breaks ?
<CardinalFang> rye, I'm using Maverick on all my machines.
<rye> CardinalFang, wow
<CardinalFang> I'm restarting everything.
<CardinalFang> rye, it works for me, so far.
<CardinalFang> rye, my updates are 1 day old.  I'm updating to see if anything breaks now.
<rye> CardinalFang, ok, rebooting and re-testing
<Guest70655> hi @ all! Does the cloud work? I installed a new 10.04 since 2 days I just got 1 .pdf file and all (empty) folders. there are small files to and I can't see any traffic and the client get often disconnected automatically. I even tried to re-add this computer, but nothing happens =(
<Elvis> Guest70655: currently file sync is extremely slow (see link on top of this page)
<Elvis> Guest70655: so the problem you're describing is normal -at the moment-
<rye> CardinalFang, RuntimeError: Can not find port of couchdb.
<CardinalFang> rye, Hrm.
<CardinalFang> rye, send me your log files, please.
<benpu> hello... i actually tried to sync some files with ubuntu one... but i didn't have success an so want to remove my account at ubuntu one... i canceled my subscribe of ubuntu one but still can lg in at web interface... is there a chance to remove my account?? thank you... sorry for my bad english
<benste> alecu: I was advised to contact you yesterday - because I can't get 2 of my songs within ubuntu one - are you available ?
<alecu> hi benste, would you mind telling me the song name and album?
<benste> alecu: 1. In A Moment Like This (Eurovision 2010 - Denmark) - Chanée & N'evergreen
<benste> Eurovision Song Contest 2010
<benste> 2. Butterflies (Eurovision 2010 - Belarus) - 3+2
<benste> Eurovision Song Contest 2010
<benste> first one might have problems with & and the 2nd with +
<benste> that's the only reason I could think of
<benste> alecu: btw. all other 37 songs from this album where in the cloud right away
<alecu> benste, ok, cool. I'm on a meeting right now; I'll take a look in the server logs when this finishes. thanks for the info.
<benste> thx for taking care of this - btw. I've sended a mail to 7digital yesterday but didn't get a real response yet
<benste> their auto reply suggested to log in online and try the "locker" and enable the songs again
<benste> but I woun't go on disturbing you - should I stay online in this channel for your later feedback
<benste> ?
<benste> alecu:
<benste> ?
<alecu> benste, yes, that's 7d canned response, but the locker works differently when used from ubuntuone, so it does not apply.
<alecu> yes, please stay online, or ping me tomorrow.
<benste> I'll sty online - guess you're not CET right ?
<benste> guess I'll stay in this channel ~ next 2 h but might take some time to respond
<benste> sry sty = stay
<apachelogger> verterok: any news on getting kwallet support into syncdaemon? ... also I noticed that deskto-couch fails to start without gnome-keyring around
<apachelogger> indeed it goes down completel because it cannot find a dbus service provider
<CardinalFang> apachelogger, right.  Using python-keyring turns out not to be the panacea I hoped for.
<CardinalFang> I have a loose plan to work around it.
<apachelogger> CardinalFang: currently that sort of blocks me from pushing ubuntuone-kde alpha ^^
<CardinalFang> apachelogger, Yeah, sorry.
<CardinalFang> apachelogger, working on it.
<apachelogger> CardinalFang: well, I'll just drop a patch along with alpha1 and call it a very bleeding edge alpha I suppose :)
<dobey> apachelogger: does kwallet in svn not have the new fdo secrets dbus api yet?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> who would care about svn anyway :P
<apachelogger> dobey: only seems to be creating the kwallet dbus interface in trunk
<bluefirex> hi
<bluefirex> i can't connect my ubuntu to ubuntu one!
<bluefirex> i'm using ubuntu 10.04 LTS (installed with Wubi)
<bluefirex> can I get help?
<bluefirex> is there anybody online?
<bluefirex> i only want help :( i'm a newbie on Ubuntu One but i know ubuntu
<Guest12073> I have the same problem
<Guest12073> guess they work on it
<Guest12073> duno
<verterok> apachelogger: hi, apologize the delay. no news regarding kwallet, sorry :(
<verterok> apachelogger: is there a bug for this?
<apachelogger> unless there was one before, I dont think so
<apachelogger> can report one if you want
<verterok> apachelogger: ok, I'll digg
<verterok> apachelogger: yes, please :)
<apachelogger> k
 * apachelogger adds that to his todo :P
<apachelogger> verterok: bug 418983 or one specific to getting kwallet supported?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 418983 in ubuntuone-client "use the new cross platform python keyring abstraction (affects: 3) (heat: 7)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/418983
<verterok> apachelogger: I think that's ok. thanks!
<apachelogger> yw
<dobey> yeah i don't think we want to end up supporting N keyring APIs ourselves when there's already a plenty good abstraction to use
<dobey> no point writing another one
<benste> alecu: hope you've had a nice meeting - sry for leaving this channel earlier, but empathy crashed :-)
<mkarnicki> verterok: e-mail sent. good luck with that pile of messages!
<benste> alecu: still there ?
<alecu> hi benste, I'm checking the logs right now.
<benste> alecu: thx
<verterok> mkarnicki: thanks!
<mkarnicki> verterok: you are welcome!
<alecu> benste, looking at the logs, I can only see one download attempt for each of those songs.
<alecu> benste, would you mind going to the ubuntuone music store inside rhythmbox
<alecu> benste, and then clicking on "my downloads"
<benste> nver mind i'll do right away
<benste> both or only one ?
<alecu> benste, let's try one.
<benste> already clicked both
<benste> sr
<benste> y
<alecu> benste, ok, no problem.
<benste> btw. are you coding this page ?
<benste> if I click on try again I get always back to the first page instead of a refreshed p3 /4 on which I was
<alecu> benste, no, I didn't code that page; I only coded a program that fetches the songs from 7digital to the ubuntuone cloud storage.
<alecu> benste, yes, that's a bug.
<benste> alecu: which seems to reported if you knwo it :-)
<alecu> benste, yes, let's try to find if it's already reported, and file it if not.
<benste> I'll do you amy concentrate on the copy
<benste> alecu: It's not reported yet - I'll do so within https://bugs.launchpad.net/rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store
<alecu> benste, great. So you've clicked on "retry" for your two songs right now?
<benste> i did before my message that I did for two
<benste> should I do it again ?
<alecu> benste, yes, please click it again for your both your songs.
<benste> I'll do in the meantime you may confirm
<benste> https://bugs.launchpad.net/rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store/+bug/588462
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 588462 in rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store "Using MyDownloads page refreshments prombt to p1/x (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<benste> clicked both
<mkarnicki> verterok: bah! I might have left my oauth token+secret in MyClientExample, or an invalid pair.
<benste> alecu: sry forgot to write you nick - clicked both some mins. ago
<verterok> mkarnicki: oh!
<verterok> mkarnicki: kill that token :)
<mkarnicki> verterok: I'm killing like 30 daily xD but yeah, I'll kill 'em all !
<mkarnicki> :D
<benste> alecu: still nothing in there ?
<benste> did you ever encounter problems with sepcial characters like & and + ?
<alecu> benste, we did have some problem with special characters, but it's been solved for over a month now.
<benste> possibly the update wasn't yet ported to the ubntu stable system
<benste> or is it a server site app ?
<alecu> benste, yes, that's a server app.
<benste> strange thing is that all other 37 songs in the same purchase and album worked fine - some had to be reloaded but worked after clicking once only
<alecu> benste, ok, in order to get more info on your problem, we'll try the edge instance:
<benste> edge = upstream one ?
<alecu> try clicking only ONE of your tracks in this address: https://edge.one.ubuntu.com/music/store/library
<benste> ah !
<benste> :-)
<alecu> benste, try it only once, so I can check the logs and see if any error shows up.
<benste> working !!
<benste> and all other files show 0 MB downloaded
<benste> alecu: should I click the 2nd one two ?
<alecu> benste, no, let's check if the first is downloaded
<alecu> benste, check in the files url for u1
<alecu> benste, https://one.ubuntu.com/files/
<benste> fully downloaded
<benste> should i try the other one now too ?
<alecu> benste, ok then.
<benste> alecu: got the 2nd one too
<benste> all is fine now
<benste> -- what's the diff between those two versions ?
<alecu> benste, ok, cool.
<alecu> benste, the edge version always has the latest code, so there must be something that has not reached production yet.
<alecu> benste, inside rhythmbox you always get the stable page.
<benste> - in rhythmbox I still could quote song failed
<alecu> oh, that's weird. Anyway, if the song is in your storage, it means it worked ok.
<benste> yip
<benste> alecu: most of the suers doens't know that it is a beta - it might be apropriate to add a red label to the shop that it might not always work
<benste> or ?
<benste> linking to the wiki page would be kind
<alecu> benste, what wiki page are you looking at?
<benste> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status#Music%20Store
<benste> the one quoting that there are many bugs
<alecu> benste, oh, right. Well, it's not beta anymore; there are a few errors like the one you've experienced, but we are working on fixing them.
<alecu> benste, and by the way: thanks for your help so I can get the logs to fix this problem!
<benste> I apriciate the way i was suggesting it but in my view (coming from dropbox) u1 itself is a mess - it's not even usable for the simplyest filesharing
<benste> but it sync my notes at least with the web - that's the reason why i didn't remvoe it
<benste> and regarding the music store I had to pay 50ct more than on amazon - which I thought would be a nice investment into music store - don't know whether cannonical get's money out of it - but next time I'll defenitly use amazon again -- i think it's a bit early to include it into an LTS release
<rye> update about couchdb migration / replication restore - rescheduled to tomorrow morning
<rye> US time
<devinsba> honk
<sille777> any word on when contacts sync will be enabled?
#ubuntuone 2010-06-02
<NickyNick> Quick question...
<NickyNick> I've got a directory in the cloud, that just got deleted locally and I want to download back to my local box... how do I do that?
<NickyNick> no action on that?
<NickyNick> Sharing doesn't seem to work
<NickyNick> honk
<NickyNick> like is there no one out ther?
<nick_> anyone able to offer some assistance?
<nick_> honk
<rapha> Whaa!
<rapha> I just tried to buy something and there's no Paypal option anymore :-/
<rapha> Where'd it go?
<Gulopine> okay, so i'm having trouble getting this thing set up
<Gulopine> i have account created, but i can't seem to get ubuntu to connect to it
<Gulopine> i click "manage account" and the site comes up in firefox, but when i login, i don't get an option to connect it to ubuntu
<duanedesign> Gulopine: hello
<Gulopine> hi there!
<Gulopine> any idea what i'm missing? or perhaps what more information i need to provide in order to help?
<duanedesign> Gulopine: does your computer show up under the Devices Tab
<Gulopine> yes, it is
<Gulopine> (on the dialog, that is, not on the site anywhere)
<duanedesign> Gulopine: where your computer is listed there should be a connect button
<Gulopine> yeah
<duanedesign> http://one.ubuntu.com/account/machines  will also show the machines added to your account
<Gulopine> when i click that, nothing happens
<duanedesign> Gulopine: the service is slow right now. That should hopefully be fixed this week
<Gulopine> does "slow" mean "can take more than 24 hours"?
<duanedesign> Gulopine: depends on the number of files
<duanedesign> Gulopine: what does the following command give you in a Terminal.
<Gulopine> number of files? i assumed it was empty by default
<duanedesign> u1sdtool -s
<duanedesign> Gulopine: what are you wanting it to do?
<Gulopine> i'm not sure what exactly it all does yet, i'm just trying to set it up so i can see what it can do
<duanedesign> ahh
<duanedesign> well you should drop a test file into your Ubuntu One folder
<Gulopine> http://dpaste.com/202092/
<duanedesign> and it will then show up in your online storage at http:one.ubuntu.com/files
<Gulopine> hrm, okay
<duanedesign> Gulopine: you add additionial computers to your account and those files will appear on all your computers
<Gulopine> somehow i doubt it will at the moment, because it looks very much like it's not hooked up yet
<Gulopine> but i'll give it some time and see if it hooks up on its own
<Gulopine> somehow :)
<duanedesign> could you try the command u1sdtool -c
<duanedesign> Gulopine: after running 'u1sdtool -c' give it a minute and run 'u1sdtool -s' again
<duanedesign> u1sdtool -c is 'connect' and u1sdtool -s is 'Status'
<Gulopine> looks mostly the same, except that "queues" is now "WORKING_ON_BOTH" instead of "IDLE"
<duanedesign> Gulopine: and Not User With Network
<duanedesign> should be With User With Network
<Gulopine> nope, still Not User With Network
<duanedesign> Gulopine: is_Connected?
<duanedesign> Fasle?
<Gulopine> yep, False
<Gulopine> if it helps, i went through https://one.ubuntu.com/support/installation/ and never saw step 7
<Gulopine> much less step 8
<duanedesign> Gulopine: ahh. OK. So under the Devices Tab it says <local machine>
<duanedesign> it should read Gulopines-Computer, or whatever your machines name is
<Gulopine> oh
<duanedesign> Quit the Ubuntu One Preferences window
<Gulopine> yeah, it says local machine
<Gulopine> k
<duanedesign> open your terminal
<duanedesign> and run the command:   u1sdtool -q; killall ubuntuone-login; u1sdtool -c
<duanedesign> that should open a browser and put you at step 8
<Gulopine> hey, it did!
<duanedesign> :) good
<Gulopine> and yay, now the account/machines/ link shows it on there
<duanedesign> Gulopine: and you would need to do that same thing for all your other computers
<duanedesign> adding the ones you want to sync
<Gulopine> awesome, thanks
<duanedesign> Gulopine: np
<Cuervo> Does Ubuntu one music store have remastered albums on it? Are the albums the originals or the remastered versions for a band such as Rush?
<duanedesign> Cuervo: you might try the 7digital website
<duanedesign> thats the music provider
<Cuervo> ah thanks
<duanedesign> http://us.7digital.com/
<usherxxx> hey
<usherxxx> may i have some help?
<usherxxx> hello?
<usherxxx> hiiiiiiiii????????
<usherxxx> hello
<rapha> hink?
<rapha> er
<rapha> honk
<dave2010> mornin' all
<dave2010> honk
<mkarnicki> morninga
<mkarnicki> morning xD
<ftherese> I get "Error Got empty result for devices list."  and I can't figure out how to add a machine - there is no button to do so from the website, which just sends you back to the installation instructions.  I've tried purging and reinstalling - no dice... any ideas?
<rye> ftherese, hi, i believe the syncdaemon fails to remove ubuntuone token from keyring - Applications / Accessories / Passwords and Encryption Keys
<rye> still doing SERVER_RESCAN. I really hope that db will be tweaked exactly today w/o rescheduling
<ftherese> rye: yup... looks like there is a key stuck in there... I'm going to re-try it
<ftherese> rye: that solved it... now just to see if it actually starts syncing - btw, does a folder have to exist in the cloud before it can sync?  or can you start syncing from a folder that doesn't exist in the cloud yet?
<ftherese> I am trying to sync a folder from my desktop, for example, and the "Synchronization in progress..." just sits there - is there a long delay?
<rye> ftherese, yes, there was a plan to reconfigure the service yesterday but it got rescheduled for today morning (US time), currently file sync service is painfully slow
<ftherese> ok... I am just experimenting with the service, if ever it works well I will recommend it to people I know... - thanks for the help btw
<rye> ftherese, you are welcome. I feel that once the speed is back to normal and web UI does not timeout and CouchDB replication is re-enabled then the service can be recommended to others.
<rye> and with speed improvements in Maverick (and later on backported to Lucid) it should shine.
 * rye is waiting for shining
<rapha> so er
<rapha> about my question from last night
<rapha> IS there simply no paypal anymore?
 * rapha pokes rye 
<rye> rapha, are you talking about music store?
<rapha> yes rye
<rapha> (no credit card and not planning on getting one, and i bet there's more ppl like us)
<rapha> rye: also, the u1 applet has got to come back - i was on 3G for a month now and kept having to manually kill the sync daemon - it's just stupid not having any sort of UI for it
<rapha> rye: right now i'm the first time on broadband again but have to do work which i cant properly do because now U1 keeps my CPU and HDD terribly busy, thus slowing down the machine to a creep :-(
<rye> aquarius, ping - is there any reason behind removal of paypal payment method?
<rye> rapha, how many files do you have in Ubuntu One folders?
<rapha> none at all
<rapha> the only thing i could imagine it might be doing is syncing the firefox bookmarks
<rye> rapha, could you please pastebin the contents of ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log ?
<rapha> sure, second
<rapha> rye: http://pastie.org/private/whnkimowidlw5r04yi5rzg
<rye> rapha, could you please doublecheck what process is consuming CPU time now?
<rapha> just stopped :-( - but when i looked 5 mins ago it was some python process
<rapha> which i guess doesnt help much if all of U1 is written in python :/
<aquarius> rye, it was broken. 7digital are testing the fix now.
<rye> rapha, there are only 2 ubuntuone-specific processes that may be running atm - ubuntuone-syncdaemon and desktopcouch-service; re: paypal ^
<rapha> ah okay
<rapha> aquarius: cool, thanks ... means i can finally get myself another Andrés Segovia CD :-)
<rapha> rye: then it was definitely ubuntuone-syncdaemon; i do remember seeing something about "sync"
<rapha> rye: wierd is it not? i got no files in the Ubuntu\ One folder but the syncdaemon keeps my CPU busy for minutes?
<rye> rapha, could you please tell the output of " find ~/.ubuntuone -type f | wc -l " ?
<rapha> zero, rye
<rye> rapha, weird
<rapha> well i'll just see if it happens again and then try to get as much info as possible
<rapha> you've told me now what to look for, so that might help
<rapha> i do have to say though, not being able to easily see some info about what u1 is doing does make me a bit uncomfy at times. my guess is you want it to be as unintrusive as possible...
<rapha> rye: about the 3G thing. i dont know if you can easily detect the capacity of the current internet connection and to what degree that capacity is needed or whether or not bandwidth costs money or stuff like that. but given the obvious complexities, would it not really be better to have some sort of notification area icon for U1 with which you can pause it?
<brody> WHOIS
<gaara> honk
<gnomefreak> what is the name of the add-on that allows you to sync thunderbird address book to ubuntu-one?
<rye> gnomefreak, i believe it is https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/addon/8616/
<rye> Funambol Mozilla Sync Client
<gnomefreak> rye: thats it thanks
<beuno> gnomefreak, also see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/PhoneSync
<beuno> has tb2 and tb3
<gnomefreak> beuno: thanks
<duanedesign> morning everyone
<mike131313> honk
<rye> mike131313, hi!
<mike131313> greets rye - how are you?
<rye> mike131313, i am fine and closely watching the development of the story that promises to speed-up file sync service dramatically
<mike131313> is rye a human? i had issues getting tomboy sync working with ubuntuone. i saw an old blog post that stated it was temporarily disabled, but was unable to ascertain the latest status, any news?
<beuno> mike131313, yes, rye is a human
<beuno> it is not disabled
<mike131313> right - no offense intended rye. glad to see the enthusiasm :)
<mike131313> bueno - i guess the problem is local to my machine then.  i'll try to log in and out - i don't think i had my ubuntuone account associated with my session before, perhaps it needs to start up with the session?
<rye> mike131313, if you start tomboy from the commandline with --debug switch and try syncing - what do you get?
 * rye is a human but I have extremely high desire to bring here a companion bot that would ask for more details and answer with hm.....
<mike131313> heh :)  It says: [ERROR 10:36:19.833] Synchronization failed with the following exception: The remote server returned an error: (500) INTERNAL SERVER ERROR.
<rye> couch
<mike131313> i'm reading the other bits trying to see what the exact issue is
<rye> mike131313, this is server-side, pinged admins.
<rye> the automatic detection is disabled due to replication being disabled
<rye> and i really hope that it is going to be re-enabled today, however file sync has higher preferences
<mike131313> alright, i'll keep it configured, but shut down auto sync, and try again tomorrow
<rye> mike131313, please wait...
<mike131313> ok doke
<rye> mike131313, could you please re-try ?
<mike131313> ok
 * rye thinks that re should not have a dash
<mike131313> The first error line is: Stack trace for previous exception:   at System.Net.HttpWebRequest.CheckFinalStatus (System.Net.WebAsyncResult result) [0x00000]
<mike131313>   at System.Net.HttpWebRequest.SetResponseData (System.Net.WebConnectionData data) [0x00000]
<mike131313> the second is a continuation of the stack trace
<mike131313> and the next line is the one I sent before
<mike131313> 500 error
<rye> mike131313, when did it start? Does it ask for note renaming?
<mike131313> it asked me for nothing.  i get the gui Failed to synchronize dialogue with an empty Details pane
<mike131313> i executed it with a right click on tomboy Synchronize click
<mike131313> the first lines are:
<mike131313> [DEBUG 10:37:13.835] BackgroundSyncChecker: Checking server for updates
<mike131313> [DEBUG 10:37:13.835] Building web request for URL: https://one.ubuntu.com/notes//api/1.0/
<mike131313> [DEBUG 10:37:16.272] Building web request for URL: https://one.ubuntu.com/notes/api/1.0/user/
<mike131313> (i really should have just sent it all together, sorry for the jigsaw puzzle)
<rye> mike131313, you can use paste.ubuntu.com to paste such kind of lines
<mike131313> ah ha, thanks
<mike131313> http://paste.ubuntu.com/443369/
<rye> mike131313, how many notes do you have?
<mike131313> quite a few, i've been bringing them around with me for a few upgrades now
<mike131313> do you need a more accurate count?
<rye> mike131313, no, are you using lucid ?
<slowspeed> IRC newbie, does anyone know if the Ubuntu one service is really up and synchronising? I look at the status for files and it has a May24th message still posted.
<mike131313> 10.4
<mike131313> clean install
<rye> slowspeed, we are expecting the service to return back to normal today (while it looks that there is something blocking that), but currently file sync is extremely slow
<slowspeed> Thanks for the information rye, I was concerned that I blew my upgrade from Karmic on my work desktop. I will just check the wiki.ubuntu.com~status page. and trust the status message. Regards.
<mike131313> rye - I have an hour meeting, i'll check back after. thanks for the help
<rye> mike131313, thanks, checking how can i fix tomboy to provide more info
<Mattarnster> Hi.
<mike131313> rye - i'm back, still no success synchronizing.  fyi it's not urgent.  i'll be around - i'm at work working here in the background. cheers
<justin_> I was having trouble with Ubuntu One so I did this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Bugs#Files (ubuntuone-client) now I can't add a computer. I have tried  "u1sdtool -q; killall ubuntuone-login; u1sdtool -c" and loging out & back in. Please help.
<rye> justin_, hi, what happens when you open ubuntuone from MeMenu ?
<justin_> Got empty result for devices list.
<justin_>       29363 justin    20   0 42128  27m 4232 S   72  2.7   0:46.33 ubuntuone-syncd  this is from top
<rye> justin_, could you please check whether there is Ubuntu One token for http://ubuntuone.com in Applications / Accessories / Passwords & Encryption Keys ? If there is - could you please remove it.
<rye> strange, i thought it should be removed by syncdaemon in this case
<rye> no it is not because it is not syncdaemon's method...
<justin_> fixed, thank you so much.
<thenriques45> Hi. I'm having problems with mi account. I sent an email to the support but they informed that i should try the IRC channel
<mike131313> rye - i just checked the debug terminal i'd left open and it seems the sync finally worked out.  thanks for your attention. best of luck!
<rye> hm
<thenriques45> My problem is that my files disappeared altough my folder structure is intact... I mean, for no reason at all, even on the web interface, I have the backuped folders but the files inside disappeared.
<thenriques45> The strange thing is I manged to recover these files from there more then one time but after a clean reinstall of Lucid, I setup the Ubuntu One again and although it downloaded the folder structures, the files inside it are gone.
<rye> thenriques45, could you please double check that the files on the web interface in your folders are there?
<thenriques45> rye I already did that and my files are gone. I'm having this problems for two weeks now, I know that sometimes the web interface take some times to show the files.
<rye> thenriques45, the web interface now does not load the files separately from folders so if there are only folders and not files then this is alarming
<thenriques45> rye the strange thing is that the files that aren't inside any folder are still there, but the files inside the folders are gone
<rye> thenriques45, could you please archive the logs from ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log and create a bug report, make it private and attach this log file then report the bug number
<rye> i don't think the logs would contain anything now but if they do then that might be extremely helpful
<rye> thenriques45, could you please describe the original issue in more details, as in when you started noticing file removal, what was the pattern, how was reinstall performed, etc, is Ubuntu One a linked folder to anywhere else
<thenriques45> I'm using the Ubuntu One since the previously version of Ubuntu withput problems. I had a problem with my internal HD and my external backup HD. I bought a new internal HD and instaled Lucid. After that I configured the Ubuntu One
<thenriques45> It started to sync, downloaded the files that are not inside the folders and the folders structure, but never downloaded the files inside the folders
<thenriques45> The strange thing is during the time that I was without am functional HD I used Ubuntu trough a live CD and accessed some important files fron the web interface of Ubuntu One without problems.
<thenriques45> The problem came after I configured Ubuntu One on my new Lucid instalation
<thenriques45> I had approximate 300mb backuped with Ubuntu One. Now the web interface are showing onle 1.8mb so it really appears that the files disappeared.
<thenriques45> I can confirm that before configure Ubuntu One on Lucid, all the files could be accessed trough the web interface. After configured the software just downloaded the folder structure and never the files, that disappeared even fron the web interface.
<thenriques45> And please, sorry my bad english. It's not my native language.
<Nhdb> hi, my u1sdtool --status is 'description: waiting before try connecting again' for a while now, are there problems or is it me?
<Nhdb> the log sais: "Connection lost, reason: [Failure instance: Traceback (failure with no frames): <class 'twisted.internet.error.ConnectionDone'>: Connection was closed cleanly."
<rye> thenriques45, when you were using livecd were the files downloaded to your RAM ?
<thenriques45> rye no. During the use of the Live cd I just accessed the files trough the web interface
<thenriques45> rye I created the bug report. The number is 588824
<rye> thenriques45, could you please archive all ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/
<thenriques45> rye File by file? Or i should make a rar with everything inside?
<rye> thenriques45, i'd suggest greating an archive - rar, zip, tar - anything will do
<Nhdb> now a python backtrace appeared in my log, the same as bug #584461
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 584461 in ubuntuone-client "refuses to sync (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/584461
<thenriques45> rye I uploaded a tar file with all the logs
<rye> Nhdb, currently file sync is extremely slow so client disconnects due to server not responding. I have the info that tomorrow the code that would make it fly again will be tested on staging environment. And if it definitely flies then it will go to production
<rye> + 1 day of non-syncing service :-/
<Nhdb> rye: cool, I'll check it out this week
<rye> thenriques45, do you have the backups of the files?
<thenriques45> Some of them, but not of everything
<thenriques45> As I said, I had the bad lucky to lose my internal HD and my backup HD at the same time
<rye> thenriques45, could you please run http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/ubuntuone-scripts/ubuntuone-account-info script and paste me (privately) the output of that script?
<thenriques45> I could save something tough, but there are files that the only copy was on Ubuntu One
<rye> rye = roman yepishev
<thenriques45> This is the output
<thenriques45> Acount Info: Username: thenriques45 OpenID: https://login.launchpad.net/+id/FCKGkQQ First Name: Thiago Henrique Last Name: Santos E-Mail: thenriques45@gmail.com Nickname: Thiago Henrique Santos Id: 32943
<thenriques45> rye sorry, I didn't notice that I should post the output privately for you. My bad...
<rye> thenriques45, i passed your info to the developer who has the access to the recovery procedure
<rye> thenriques45, unfortunately the logs were rotated and there are no file removals logged there
<thenriques45> rye the removals itself is strange since I never ask to remove anything. Do you think it's possible to recover something?
<joshuahoover> rye: ping
<rye> joshuahoover, pong
<joshuahoover> rye: can you reply to the following question? https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-storage-common/+question/112537
<thenriques45> rye Sorry, this answer was for me? If I can reply the question that you linked? My problem seems similar to this one, for sure, but I lost ordinary files, not bought songs...
<rye> thenriques45, the music files are located in UDF - User Designated Folder, so for synchronization service they are the same objects
<thenriques45> I see... Well, I'm reply to that bug saying that I have similar problem
<rye> joshuahoover, "They are still in my local .ubuntuone/Purchased from Ubuntu One folder" - this is definitely server-side
<joshuahoover> rye: right, i haven't heard of this before...wasn't sure if you had and if you had ideas on next steps
<rye> joshuahoover, i believe this needs to be investigated with server-side logs, though I am not really good at navigating them now, i'll try
<rye> thenriques45, ping
<rye> thenriques45, could you please check your web interface to see whether removed objects are there
<thenriques45> rye
<thenriques45> Sorry make you wait
<thenriques45> Yes, there is a folder called recovery that contains my files. Also, the web interface is now show my usage as 362mb
<thenriques45> So, yes, my files are back
<thenriques45> Do you think it's safe to reconfigure the Ubuntu One account on Lucid and wait the sync process? Or it's better to download all the files one by one?
<rye> thenriques45, based on the info I have the sync performance improvements will be tested tomorrow on the staging environment
<thenriques45> So it's better wait for now and donwload the files that I need one by one then...
<rye> thenriques45, so the files may take a very long time to sync. I suggest you to download the files that you do not have the back up of from the web interface (if there is a finite amount of them)
<thenriques45> Ok rye, thanks very much for the help. I'm very happy that I have my files back
<Samizdata> honk
<Samizdata> Anyone around who might be able to give me a tip on restoring my UbuntuOne address book in Evolution correctly?
<Samizdata> It mysteriously disappeared on my netbook.
<Samizdata> BRB.
<mkarnicki> join ubuntu-launchpad
<mkarnicki> oops
<friTTe|> 10324
#ubuntuone 2010-06-03
<u1helpplease> U1 has been acting up for the past week or so. It gives this error repeatedly http://paste.ubuntu.com/443740/  . I noticed the bulletin from May 24th, but I had to seek help. The sync daemon is using 400-500 MB of ram.
<duanedesign> hello u1helpplease
<u1helpplease> yes hello
<duanedesign> u1helpplease: they will be testing the new fixes tommorrow, so hopefully we will be seing improvements in performance before the end of the week
<u1helpplease> thanks for your time. Can the sync daemon be run with ulimit -m?
<duanedesign> u1helpplease: hmm, i am not sure
<u1helpplease> it doesn't i tried "ulimit -m 64000 -v 128000 /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon" no luck still 500mb thanks though. Best of luck tomorrow. I will have another 25 gig coming your way.
<duanedesign> u1helpplease: if you come by tommorrow between 12:00-20:00 GMT roughly, a lot of the devs are on
<dobey> you would need to put the ulimit on python probably
<koshari> whats the 10.04 procedure to sync the files in 2 dirs on 2 diff machines, it seems the folders are not syncing to the server?
<beuno> koshari, our servers are thrashing like crazy
<beuno> we're working on scaling them
<beuno> but we're still having our ups and downs
<koshari> i see
<koshari> beuno because a new kernel has just hit the repos?
<beuno> koshari, no, because we grew 200k users in 2 months  :)
<koshari> beuno: ah one of the pitfalls of success i guess :-)
<diverse_izzue> honk. i'm about to lose patience with U1. how's this upgrade of the server infrastructure coming along?
<beuno> diverse_izzue, we're working non-stop
<beuno> it gets increasingly harder, because people's syncs are backed up
<beuno> so we add more capacity and tune performance, but load continues to increase
<beuno> we have more work being rolled out that should help us get over the hump
<diverse_izzue> beuno, ok, sorry for bitching. i can stop running it for a while, and try again in a week or so
<beuno> I've been trying to sync for a few days as well  :(
<beuno> diverse_izzue, it's ok, we have almost 500k users, so a few won't make a difference
<beuno> leave it on, we hope it will be back to normal-ish in a few days
<diverse_izzue> but, beuno, a general question. i enabled u1 sync on the directory where my phd thesis lives that i'm working on, because i want that backed up. of course those files are very regularly changed and saved. is that a problem for u1 (in a scenario where the servers are running fine)?
<beuno> diverse_izzue, it's not a problem, no
<beuno> at the moment, we don't upload deltas, so you will upload the full file each time you save
<beuno> it's not optimal, but it won't create problems
<diverse_izzue> beuno, i am actually running into problems because it often creates .u1conflict files and then my latex compilation fails
<beuno> diverse_izzue, are you working on different machines?
<beuno> if its on the same machine, then it's absolultely a bug
<diverse_izzue> beuno, it is only one machine
<beuno> diverse_izzue, it should not happen
<diverse_izzue> i have u1 enabled on 2 machines, but the other machine is not online now
<beuno> diverse_izzue, edit .config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf
<beuno> and add:
<beuno> [logging]
<beuno> level = DEBUG
<beuno> restart syncdaemon
<beuno> the next time you get a u1conflict
<diverse_izzue> wait i don't understand
<diverse_izzue> should i change the file now?
<beuno> file a bug report and include the .cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<beuno> yes
<beuno> so you can log more stuff
<diverse_izzue> and then when it happens restart the daemon?
<beuno> it will start logging in more detail
<beuno> so when you hit this problem again
<beuno> if you hand us the ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log file
<beuno> we can find the problem
<diverse_izzue> ok, i changed logging level now, will let you know if it happens. thanks for the help. i'll let you work now and do sth. myself. bb.
<beuno> diverse_izzue, np, thanks
<duanedesign> good morning!
<rye> duanedesign, morning!
<kermiac> hey duanedesign, rye :)
<BlackZ> hey duanedesign
<duanedesign> rye: I was talking to bodhizazen and I mentioned your latest blog post. He wanted me to pass along this link. He thought you might find it helpful. http://www.redhat.com/docs/en-US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/6-Beta/html/Resource_Management_Guide/pr02.html
<rye> duanedesign, cgroups... nomnomnom - i thought it was lxc-specific...
<duanedesign> He said "Those pages are fast reading and review cgroups, best linky I know of for cgroups, which of course is how one manages LXC containers /  processes ...."
<rye> Current state - service is being reconfigured to run through additional layer of database pool. As you might already know extremely high number of unnecessary database connections slowed the system down
<sylarpowa> hi
<sylarpowa> why my Ubuntu One folder doesn't update? :(
<rye> sylarpowa, currently the file sync is in process of being updated to become a lot faster
<rye> sylarpowa, you might have noticed that during last 4 weeks performance was gradually decreased and today first 2 servers were switched to new system
<sylarpowa> rye: actually I think no file has been updated, is there any way to check the status of the update on my system?
<rye> sylarpowa, you can run u1sdtool --waiting-meta in the terminal to see the items that are queued in meta queue - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RomanYepishev/UbuntuOne/ClientControl
<sylarpowa> rye: thanks
<rye> sylarpowa, there will be an announcement on identi.ca/mailing-list once we find out that file sync performance is restored
<sylarpowa> rye: actually I'm trying to update some files from many days, maybe 2 weeks
<sylarpowa> but nothing happens
<rye> sylarpowa, that's exactly the symptoms i am describing. It should be possible to perform full sync later today
 * mkarnicki has his fingers crossed, needs it badly for gsoc
<PaulGit> Evening all.  I purchased some music this morning on via the U1 Music Store and it is still marked as queued and has yet to be moved to my U1 storage....is there a known issue?
<PaulGit> honk
<mkarnicki> PaulGit: you can wait for a better reassuring answer, but I can tell you there is *much* maintanance done today over the server side
<mkarnicki> PaulGit: so I think it's much related.
<PaulGit> mkarnicki: Thanks for that.  I have just looked via the webui and the files are there so the Rhythmbox UI is telling lies....need to look into why they are not being downloaded to my desktop....
<mkarnicki> PaulGit: huh.. I see. still, it's sync related, maybe it's not your machine, maybe it's the servers. good luck.
<PaulGit> mkarnicki: I will leave it and see what happens, I have plenty of other music to listen too! :)
<mkarnicki> =)
<gio> hi fecundo and rye and others
<gio> two days ago I wrote about 2.6.34-5 kernel and ubuntuone
<gio> because 2.6.34-5 kernel seems break U1
<gio> (desktopcouch really)
<gio> Are there news about this issue?
<rye> gio, there is a bug report for that, let me find it for you...
<gio> thank you
<rye> gio, bug #588478
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 588478 in desktopcouch (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "RuntimeError: Can not find port of couchdb. (affects: 8) (dups: 3) (heat: 54)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/588478
<gio> thank you. In your opinion, is this a kernel related bug or a desktopcouch bug?
<gio> I do this question because I'm using 2.6.34-4 and U1 works fine
<rye> gio, i feel that's dc bug, since parsing of /proc/$pid/net/tcp does not produce any results. Either it should search better or do something better to determine listening port
<gio> but, strangely, with 2.6.34-4 dc works, so the question is: why? :)
<rye> gio, hmmm, in 2.6.32 /proc/$pid/net/tcp contains more entries than in .34 in maverick
<gio> Well, I try a comparison later
<gio> thanks
<gio> bye
<mkarnicki> ping one.ubuntu.com responds, but viewing http://one.ubuntu.com not
<mkarnicki> ^
<rye> btw
<mkarnicki> 504 Gateway Time-out
<rye> just a quick note - we are currently looking into the issue that ... yes, mkarnicki exactly!
<mkarnicki> aha :)
<rye> mkarnicki, replication was enabled for couchdb that has caused some strange effects, the team is checking what has happened
<mkarnicki> rye: cool, thank you for explanations :)
<mkarnicki> rye: you're a good soul, always around helping others. good job man
<mkarnicki> rye: heh, good - I've learned my application should handle such situations also ;)
<rye> mkarnicki, right now something is really strange happening with couchdb
<mkarnicki> rye: o_O
<mkarnicki> sounds scary
<Nafai> So Ubuntu One seems to have forgotten my computer; it wants me to add my computer to my account now
#ubuntuone 2010-06-04
<DanaG> argh, ubuntuone deals badly with thousands of files... it absolutely hammers the CPU.
<UpAllNightBrain> has ubuntu one got the extra servers up yet?  need to know if it's me or one
<DanaG> honk?
 * DanaG read the topic.
<duanedesign> 6/5
<henke> hello
<henke> i would like to delete a ubuntu one account, i created by accident, i forgot i already have one
<henke> do you know how to remove and e-mail address or delete and account?
<henke> an*
<beuno> that's a great question
<beuno> I don't
<beuno> can you file a question in Launchpad for this?
<henke> oh ok
<henke> i have done that
<beuno> great, it will be taken care of then
<beuno> probably need to wait a little while for the people in the US to wake up
<henke> hehe thank you
<henke> i guess im a bit unpatience
<henke> :)
<beuno> it's ok, we should have a good answer for it, so this helps us understand what we need to automate
<duanedesign> good morning!
<duanedesign> /8/4
<mkarnicki> morning!
<duanedesign> bug 575817
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 575817 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "Interrupted upload is not retried (affects: 100) (dups: 5) (heat: 243)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/575817
<duanedesign> rye: FYI. I have noticed a few bugs, and posts on the forums with this bug 578977
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 578977 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "Crash in update_quota_display: KeyError: 'brukt' (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 14)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/578977
<rye> crash in update_quota? o_O
<rye> ubuntuone-preferences ?
<rye> wow
<Brot1> my ubuntuone file synchronization don't work since a few days. There is an INTERNAL_ERROR in the syncdaemon-exception.log. I also filled a bug for this issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/589189
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 589189 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "Ubuntuone File Synchronisation don't work (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<Brot1> is there a plan when the file synchronization bugs are fixed? I read a lot of other bugs for the file sync
<beuno> Brot1, it is being fixed right now
<beuno> some servers are running the improved code
<beuno> and we're slowly rolling out to all of them
<Brot1> ok, then I don't need a update on the client side for this issue? If all servers are fixed the issue is gone?
<beuno> Brot1, correct
<beuno> it will work normally again
<beuno> just give us a day or two to finish deploying the infrastructure changes
<beuno> we hope those will control the current situation and scale better in the future
<Brot1> ok, thanks
<dokalanyi> hi everyone
<dokalanyi> has anyone implemented ubuntu storage APIs in other languages?
<alecu> dokalanyi, I believe someone is working on a ubuntuone client for android
<alecu> dokalanyi, so it must be done with java
<alecu> verterok ^ ?
<mkarnicki> dokalanyi: yes, java :)
<mkarnicki> dokalanyi: verterok has implemented it.
<verterok> alecu: yes
<mkarnicki> :D
<verterok> mkarnicki: hi
<mkarnicki> hi verterok  ^ ^
<mkarnicki> verterok: how are things?
<verterok> mkarnicki: slow and painful, but getting better (I hope)
<mkarnicki> verterok: haha, good luck dude :) I have to do some shopping, will jump in here in the (local) evening
<mkarnicki> later guys :)
<verterok> later!
<verterok> dokalanyi: are you looking for other language?
<dokalanyi> @vererok: yes, other languages like C#,java
<dokalanyi> mkarnicki: any pointer to the java implementation? is the code available?
<mkarnicki> dokalanyi: sorry, I was away: https://code.launchpad.net/~verterok/+junk/ubuntuone-java-storageprotocol (as you can suspect seeing +junk, it may not have polish, but it works well)
<mkarnicki> dokalanyi: ideas for new app :) ?
<verterok> dokalanyi: sorry, I didn't see the message. in the case of other languages, the only requirement is having Google Protocol Buffers compiler available
<duffydack> I see the 10min between public url`s is still a problem..
<beuno> duffydack, what do you mean?
<duffydack> well uploiading a 10k file slow problem aside, its still taking an epic amount of time between clicking publish to u1, and getting a url..
<beuno> duffydack, from the web, it's instant
<duffydack> I notice its not even appearing on the file list on the web page either.. but says in nautilus its done
<duffydack> there we go.. got the url.. :)
<talv> hi alecu have you had any luck in getting my download counter reset so i can get hold of my songs : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/578798
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 578798 in ubuntuone-client "Cant Download Multiple Songs With The Same Filenames (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<cpg> he
<cpg> llo
<cpg> hello
<cpg> woops - wrong channel
#ubuntuone 2010-06-05
<engl> hi, I'd like to add my computer to u1, but I deinstalled firefox. with google chrome, the client does not appear to work (using lucid lynx)
<engl> well, it doesn't ask for adding my computer
<grant_> hello
<grant_> wondering if anyone had some time to chat about ubuntuone and android
<grant_> hmm, did not have as much time as I thought, be back later to see if anyones around
<mkarnicki> if anyone sees grant_ come over, tell him I'll talk to him about U1 & Android later today :)
 * mkarnicki will be back later
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: I was just about to send you a msg about that
<duanedesign> If i see him ill drop your nick :)
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: cool! I saw your msg, I was just leaving. thanks :) I'll be back in few hours.
 * mkarnicki waves
<duanedesign> :)
<axel> hi
<axel> just a (maybe stupid) question: my contacts (evolution) do not sync to U-one...I've got the Netbook edition set-up is there any bug known?
<axel> and why is there no applet for indicating obuntu one is working
<axel> somehow one doesn't know whether it's running or not
<duanedesign> hello axel
<axel> hi
<duanedesign> axel: in Lucid the appleet was replaced by the Ubuntu One Preferences found in the Me Menu
<axel> ok so it's always running right?
<axel> once you set it up?!
<duanedesign> axel: Contact sync is currently disabled as they implement some fixes to speed up sync
<axel> ok thanks for your fast answer! I'll wait for it then
<axel> have a nice weekend bud!
<duanedesign> axel: a few helpfull commands are
<axel> ok listening...
<duanedesign> u1sdtool --waiting-content
<duanedesign> u1sdtool --waiting-metadata
<duanedesign> you can use: u1sdtool --waiting-content | wc -l
<duanedesign> to monitor a sync to gauge progress.
<axel> thanks!
<duanedesign> sure
<axel> again: have a nice weekend
<axel> bye
<duanedesign> you too
<balachmar> Hi rye, told me last week that an update was going to be rolled out, that would help fix some syncing issues. However, my purchased music still will not sync. Even after touching another file in that directory.
<duanedesign> hello balachmar
<balachmar> @duanedesign: hi :)
<duanedesign> does your music show up in your cloud storage at http://one.ubuntu.com/files  Purchased Music
<balachmar> @duanedesign: yes, it does.
<balachmar> So it is just not syncing it
<duanedesign> balachmar: ok
<duanedesign> balachmar: if you are on one of the computers can you run: u1sdtool -s
<balachmar> @duanedesign: State: QUEUE_MANAGER
<balachmar>     connection: With User With Network
<balachmar>     description: processing queues
<balachmar>     is_connected: True
<balachmar>     is_error: False
<balachmar>     is_online: True
<balachmar>     queues: WORKING_ON_CONTENT
<mattgriffin> duanedesign: sync is working *a lot* better for me this morning. just purchased two albums and they synced to my desktop within 5 min. perhaps balachmar is impacted by https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+bug/571548 and should try the workaround in the description?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 571548 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 5 other projects) "Songs not downloading, even after a local and server rescan, but available via the web (affects: 18) (dups: 1) (heat: 108)" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<balachmar> @mattgriffin: I already tried that workaround. Will try again though
<balachmar> Hey, now it actually worked! :) thanks for "making me" try again :)
<MrSpring> HONK
<MrSpring> honk
<DanaG> hmm, anyone how to get ubuntuone not to devour 100% of one CPU core when syncing my pidgin logs?
<duffydack> ugh.. Ive just noticed.  upgrading nautilus to the elementary version has stopped my folders sync`in
<duffydack> the options 'sync with U1' are there again on folders that are sync`d up already.. ugh...
<duffydack> ah, when I made a change to a file it started to sync and set the folders to sync in nautilus too..ok panic over.
<DanaG> now if only I could get it not to devour my CPU...
<DanaG> Using 100% of one cpu core is not cool.
<duffydack> ive had it do that for no reason before...its actually made my whole system unstable..  there wasnt anything to be sync`d either..
<duffydack> I couldnt kill it either, it was in a zombie state.
<mkarnicki> in case anyone needs me, I'm back.
<mkarnicki> I just replied twice to Daniel, who want's to port ubuntu one, starting with storage protocol, to windows
<mkarnicki> Very cool news. I'm not sure if he can handle it, but I gave him much info on the topic and wish him good luck :)
<mkarnicki> verterok: how are things?
<mkarnicki> verterok: rolling out server software?
<mkarnicki> verterok: no wait.. that's probably not your deal.. :)
<verterok> mkarnicki: hi
<mkarnicki> holly f, U1 servers are faster! (looks at java storage protocol example client)
<mkarnicki> verterok: hi!!
<mkarnicki> verterok: happy to see you here!
<verterok> mkarnicki: servers are a lot better :)
<mkarnicki> dude, they are :D
<verterok> mkarnicki: also, I have change to the RequestHandler fix :)
<mkarnicki> really??!
<mkarnicki> verterok: awesome :D:D
<mkarnicki> I just wanted to say that it spits red
<mkarnicki> and you're telling me you have a fix <3
<verterok> yes, I need to figure out how to fix it properly, consider this just a workaround
<mkarnicki> when I saw that code run 4 seconds instead of 4 minutes I was like O_O
<verterok> -		if (this.requests.containsKey(id)) {
<verterok> +		if (this.requests.containsKey(id) && !msg.getType().equals(Message.MessageType.PING)) {
<mkarnicki> ok!
 * mkarnicki is f* happy :D
<verterok> that should make it work, but I don't really like the fix :/
<verterok> mkarnicki: I'll push the change to the lp branch
<mkarnicki> with the fix: "Maximum retries (5) reached...." should I be worried?
<mkarnicki> verterok: ^
<verterok> mkarnicki: not related to the fix
<verterok> mkarnicki: just pushed, revno: 20
<mkarnicki> verterok: got it
<verterok> mkarnicki: looks like servers aren't so happy after all :)
<mkarnicki> :D
<mkarnicki> verterok: yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeSSSS!
<mkarnicki> verterok: good job
<mkarnicki> verterok: good to see those filenames again
<verterok> :)
<mkarnicki> big up :)
<mkarnicki> I mean I'm really happy :D
 * mkarnicki lost his mind lol
<mkarnicki> verterok: you where working on those server fixes, right :) ?
<kklimonda> hmm, can I connect directly to the u1 couchdb server or do I have to be running a local couchdb?
<verterok> mkarnicki: yeap, but we didn't finish...a lot more stuff needs to be done...but that's for next week
<mkarnicki> verterok: good job :)
<mkarnicki> verterok: the improvement is enormous
<beuno> kklimonda, direct access to u1 couchdhdb server is still disabld
<beuno> we hope to try and re-enable it again next week
<beuno> we tried it, and all the pending replications flooded our servers beyond what we could manage
<beuno> so we're going to open them up in stages
<beuno> next week!
<beuno> now
<beuno> I'm off to catch the last flight to get home
 * beuno waves
<UFO_> I have a problem... I can't find out how to add my computer to ubuntu one
<UFO_> I should see a button to add my computer, but I can't find such a button after logging in to the ubuntu one website
<UFO_> nvm, I had to use the 'hack'
<mkarnicki> verterok: you still busy with the servers or you could find few minutes for me?
<verterok> mkarnicki: I'm not "working" today
<verterok> mkarnicki: will be around for a while
<mkarnicki> verterok: should I understand it as you'd like to get some rest or you're ok with me asking a question ;)
<mkarnicki> ^.^
<verterok> mkarnicki: hahaha
<verterok> mkarnicki: shoot, I'll try to answer :)
#ubuntuone 2010-06-06
 * mkarnicki officially thanks verterok for his time and patience
<mkarnicki> :)
 * mkarnicki adds to verterok's karma
<Samizdata> honk
<Tyriel> I can't access my contact list in the Evolution from Ubuntu One!! when is it going to be up?
<Samizdata> Any chance anyone has a clue about restoring a missing Ubuntu One address book in Evolution?
<Samizdata> honk
<Samizdata> Anyone around with U1/Evolution skills, please?
<Samizdata> Well, I guess I will stop by at a better time.  Have a nice evening, folks.
<suprengr> contacts not syncing since lucid install - n.b. evolution settings 'restored' from karmic evolution 'save settings' -any connection?
<MrSpring> Evolution contacts not syncing since lucid installed [on both desktop & netbook]- n.b. evolution settings 'restored' from karmic evolution 'save settings' - any connection? Tried several options from research including evolution-couchdb remove/re-install... all tna -all other parts of U1 aok.
<MrSpring> QUIT
<duffydack> u1 is really quick today
<duffydack> Evolution isnt sync`in any contacts tho... ?
<beuno> duffydack, right
<beuno> so we haven't been able to enable couchdb replication
<beuno> we tried last week
<beuno> but the big backlog completely killed our servers
<beuno> contact syncing and file syncing are independant
<beuno> file syncing had a few upgrades applied to it that seemed to improve things
<beuno> although we still have a few more fixes, so it should only get better
<duffydack> its not that important to me , yet..
<zekopeko_> simple question: is per folder sync depended on a specific U1 version or on the Ubuntu version?
<s3th> hi
<wgrant> honk! bug #590540 and bug #590543 are... bad.
<ubot4> wgrant: Bug 590540 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/590540 is private
<ubot4> wgrant: Bug 590543 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/590543 is private
<beuno> wgrant, so
<beuno> I don't quite understand them
<beuno> wgrant, I don;t think #590543 is actually possible
<beuno> once somebody claims that share, it's done
<wgrant> beuno: But nobody has claimed it yet.
<beuno> ignore that comment
<beuno> ok, I see what you mean
<beuno> it should be a POST instead of a share
<beuno> er
<beuno> GET
<beuno> yes, you're right
<beuno> the first bug, I don't quite understand
<s3th> honk i published a file but public link is broken
<beuno> s3th, did you publish it from the desktop or the web?
<s3th> beuno: from the web
<beuno> s3th, what's teh URL?
<s3th> (i tried also from the desktop...the same)
<s3th> beuno: http://ubuntuone.com/p/6Fu/
#ubuntuone 2011-05-30
<mandel> morning !
<mandel> wow, we don't have wishlists in lp?
<fagan> morning
<fagan> ralsina: ping
<mandel> fagan: morning ;)
<fagan> morning mandel
<fagan> how are you
<mandel> fagan: ok, but I have been better
<mandel> fagan: I've lost 4 kilos in 2 weeks
<mandel> and I discovered there was another guy…. so not bad but could be better
<fagan> mandel: working out or just not eating right?
<mandel> fagan: working out and not eating
<mandel> I'm spending 3 hours per day in the gym
<fagan> mandel: wow thats not good
<mandel> it helps, and I used to play rugby international level, so I can of like doing crazy workouts :)
<fagan> well 3 hours in the gym isn't that bad if you were eating right
<fagan> I never work out but I walk alot
<mandel> fagan: I used to pull 26 kg per arm, now I'm down to 19 which is not bad, but I should be able to do better
<mandel> and I'm running 5 km before that and end with another 30 min of cardio, so is not that crazy
<fagan> mandel: hah I can pull about 5 kg
<mandel> hehe is just genetics, nothing else, you should see my brother, I'm the small one
<fagan> yeah you were saying in london
<fagan> mandel: I refreshed my wardrobe on friday spent way too much
<mandel> haha
<fagan> well 2 years with only buying jeans and getting free t-shirts is a bit bad
<mandel> fagan: yeah, is not a great thing to do,  I don't shop that often but I do have nice clothes I do not wear in sprints ;)
<fagan> actually I might get my eyes tested today at lunch
<fagan> mandel: well im an irish man I like going out so I need some nice clothes for persuing the ladies
<mandel> hahaha
<mandel> ralsina: ping?
<ralsina> mandel: pong
<mandel> ralsina: can I merge the qt integration with the txnamedpipes code?
<ralsina> mandel: I don't know, can yu? ;-)
<ralsina> I mean, does it work?
<mandel> ralsina: yes, perfectly
 * ralsina can do arm curls with his son. He
<ralsina> oops. He's 17.5kg ;-)
<mandel> ralsina: nevertheless I have implemented a similar thing for the ocntrol panel that can be used ion linux and windows, so that we can have nessita and alecu working with it
<fagan> ralsina: mandel can lift him with 1 arm
<fagan> :)
<ralsina> fagan: arm curls are one-armed
 * ralsina may not have his exerise terms right ;-)
<fagan> hahaha
<ralsina> mandel: that would be incredibly nice, and 24 hours ahead of schedule ;-)
<fagan> ralsina: anyway so is there any task I should be doing this week. I still have to do my blog post for the moment but after that
<mandel> ralsina: hehe
<ralsina> fagan: open a new ubuntu one account and try bindwood with that
<ralsina> or rather, talk to thisfred to see if he made any progress
<ralsina> but then again, that means 5 or 6 hours :-(
<fagan> ralsina: ok cool will do that then when I finish my post
<ralsina> fagan: cool
<ralsina> mandel: if you are listening to Sabina, you are only allowed to listen to songs about drugs, booze and loose women.
<ralsina> mandel: and the one that says "no perdí una hija, gané un cuarto de baño", which name I can't recall.
<mandel> ralsina: jaja no worries, by the way, dot feel bad about the situation anymore, there was another guy, so it was not all the windows port
<mandel> ralsina: and working out is working wonders with me :)
<ralsina> mandel: cool, anyway, I will pay back the money I owe you in pints next week. You don't pay for beer in London now ;-)
<mandel> ralsina: hahaha
<ralsina> hah! Nessita has problems with her code, and I can fix them! Happy day!
 * ralsina listens to "La del pirata cojo"
<mandel> ralsina: do you know how were alecu and nessita testing the current status of control panel?
<ralsina> mandel: testing? No idea
<ralsina> mandel: I have a status mail from nessita though
<ralsina> and now straight from Hafiz Mustafa (quality lohkum since 1864)... wifi auto-disconnects every 30 minutes :-(
<mandel> ralsina: I'd like to run the app to see what happens
<ralsina> mandel: look in nessita's branches, they have testing instructions
<ralsina> But mostly, set PYTHONPATH to include qtreactor, and run bin/control-panel-qt
<mandel> ./runtest and ./runttest-qt but those use u1trial which uses the qtreactor...
<mandel> ralsina: oh, that is better :)
<ralsina> holy damn, SecurID is not secure anymore. I have to go warn some people :-(
<mandel> ralsina: I'm done withit for windows and linux, I'll pass you the branch to take a look, it should do the trick in terms of integration with qt and the reactor although i little worse it would have no issues
<ralsina> mandel: excellent
<mandel> ralsina: there is a bug in trunk in control panel...
<mandel> super lame
<ralsina> ?
<mandel> QLineEdit does not have setPlaceHolderText
<mandel> ralsina: is that right ^
<ralsina> yes it does
<ralsina> http://doc.qt.nokia.com/latest/qlineedit.html#placeholderText-prop
<ralsina> but lowercase H
<mandel> ralsina: I'm getting that error in M
<mandel> maybe I dont have the correct qt installed...
<mandel> I'd be surprised
<fagan> placeholder isn't that 2 words not 1
 * fagan is confused slightly
<ralsina> mandel: could you pastebin the error?
<ralsina> it may be that it's missing from pyqt (has happened in the past) or that it's on a newer pyqt or newer qt
<ralsina> it says "Qt >= 4.7"
<mandel> ralsina: I'm in 4.7.4
<mandel> weird
<mandel> ralsina: can you try lp:~mandel/ubuntuone-control-panel/use_correct_reactor
<ralsina> you could try setProperty("placehoderText", "whatever")
<ralsina> if the problem is with PyQt that should work around it
<mandel> ralsina: is maybe my machine… I'd like you to try the branch and then look into weird erros
<ralsina> mandel: cool. Windows?
<mandel> ralsina: linux
<ralsina> ok, linux then
<mandel> ralsina: is the qt integration with a threaded selected reactor
<ralsina> mandel: right, for nessita and alecu
<ralsina> mandel: on it!
<mandel> ralsina: yes, it also adds the windows one, but I dont think it will work just yet because dbus is there
<mandel> but the internal implementation of the txnamedpipe.threaded reactor is the same as the selected reactor with the dff of the windows parts
<ralsina> I could get used to be a coding wandered, working around the world. Would be crazy expensive though.
<ralsina> mandel: ok
<mandel> ralsina: I've been doing that last week between barna and madrid… trying to run away from the problem
<mandel> can ou let me know if it works, I'd like to give that to alecu to see if that solves the issues that he had with the QNetwork approach for the proxy
<ralsina> mandel: well... running away works you know. Don't let anyone tell you otherwise ;-)
<ralsina> mandel: branching right now
<mandel> ralsina: cool, le me know if it works, I'd like to go for a walk to get some fresh air
<ralsina> just run-tests or something else?
<mandel> ralsina: run tests and try to launch the qt version of it
<ralsina> ok, I get a couple of errors on run-tests
<ralsina> mandel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/614864/
<mandel> weird
<mandel> ralsina: the tests should be using the qtreactor, not the cod eI added...
<ralsina> And an exception when running it (but I can see it anyway): http://paste.ubuntu.com/614865/
<mandel> ralsina: oh, that issue I though I fixed, issue to work it out
<mandel> stupid q :P
<ralsina> ok, doesn't look bad, a missing try?
<mandel> ralsina: oh, no it is bad… my code does that, the error is from twisted
<ralsina> yikes
<ralsina> ok, I say you take a walk ;-)
<mandel> ralsina: nah, I know how to fix it from our code :)
<ralsina> ok, cool
<ralsina> I will now try to fix nessita's incredibly specific problems ("this letter needs to be 10% lighter and 1 point smaller") ;-)
<mandel> ralsina: althouhg tests do pass in my machine.. trial is a pain, I go for a walk, i it push and see if everything is ok
<mandel> with that we can hae alecu working this afternoon with qt :)
<ralsina> yeah, breath a little
 * mandel walks
<ralsina> yay!
 * fagan break then finish the post from last week then bindwood testing
<fagan> ralsina: it looks like thisfred isnt on that bug its petronis
<fagan> ug #788206
<fagan> bug #788206
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 788206 in ubuntuone-servers "Oauth authentication against couchdb.one.ubuntu.com fails (affects: 1) (heat: 164)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/788206
 * ralsina looks
<ralsina> fagan: that's not the bug from friday
<ralsina> but it may be the same thing
<ralsina> you can ask him, he should be around...
<fagan> it looks the same
 * fagan double checks before bothering 
<fagan> nope was wrong the traceback is different
<ralsina> short break, brb
 * mandel back
<fagan> Ok my post is almost finished but I want to do that bindwood thing
<fagan> so ill be doing that for a while
<ralsina> cool, go ahead.
<fagan> ralsina: to deauth this computer I just need remote the keyring token and delete the config file right?
<ralsina> yes
<ralsina> I think you can do *less* but that should be more than enough :-)
<fagan> ralsina: well its a shame you cant logout :)
<fagan> that would solve it for me
<ralsina> fagan: it's in the todo list somewhere ;-)
<fagan> ralsina: id say its a little down on that list :D
<ralsina> fagan: yeah
<ralsina> right now the todo list has like one thing that matters for us
<fagan> ralsina: windows
<fagan> ?
<ralsina> yep
 * fagan is good at guessing 
<fagan> :D
<fagan> ralsina: oooh now I get what you meant I could have just went into the cp and removed the computer
<ralsina> fagan: yeah, but I was not about to test it ;-)
<fagan> ralsina: well I got it anyway the long way
<ralsina> mandel must behalf way back to barcelona already. Long walk!
<mandel> ralsina: I was here I while ago, I just forgot to say it :)
<ralsina> hahaha
<ralsina> mandel: nessita's branches don't fail for me like they do for you
<mandel> ralsina: are u i N?
<ralsina> I only get a DBUS error she already knows about. So you may have something weird on your linux
<ralsina> mandel: yes N
<mandel> strange.. is she working today?
<ralsina> you in O?
<ralsina> nope, she'll be back tomorrow
<mandel> I'll try them in N but I'd also like to know if they have issues in M, are we backporting this to M at some point?
<mandel> ralsina: na, M to scared to upgrade :)
<ralsina> chicken! ;-)
<ralsina> probably old pyqt, what do you have?
<ralsina> natty is on 4.8.2 or so
<fagan> ooooh ive gotten 2 bugs
<fagan> 1 for definite 1 might be just in 11.10
<fagan> Bug #790176
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 790176 in ubuntuone-client "Icon in the create/sign in page looks bad (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/790176
<fagan> the second im just fiddling to see if its actually an isse
<fagan> *issue
<fagan> ralsina: my account was created and I can login to the u1 website but the desktop client isn't letting me in
<ralsina> how?
<fagan> the setup didnt finish it was stuck on the spinner thing
<fagan> so I quit out and made sure the account was created and went to the website to check it out
<fagan> so it let me in
<fagan> and then I tried to login on the desktop and it gives an error
<fagan> ill have to get a screen of it
<ralsina> fagan: you may have to make syncdaemon die
<fagan> ooooh it just synced up :)
<fagan> thats funny
<ralsina> mandel: do you think you will have stuff for review in the next 30 minutes or so? If not, I will take a long break and come back in 4 hours or so to spend some time with alecu
<fagan> ralsina: whats the process name for the syncdaemon?
<ralsina> fagan: it has syncdaemon in it ;-)
<fagan> ralsina: I cant find it :D
<ralsina> fagan: then it's not running
<fagan> ralsina: then how did it sync
<ralsina> fagan: beats me!
<fagan> maybe I just missed it or something
<ralsina> try u1sdtool -s
<fagan> wow there are a few desktop couch processes running
<ralsina> fagan: may be a good idea to logout and back in
<fagan> ahhhh found it
<mandel> ralsina: take the break, I have to have lunch etc...
<ralsina> mandel: ok then
<fagan> I killed couchdb and that got everything out of the way
<ralsina> fagan: the usecase of "I am now someone else" is probably not all that well tested
<fagan> ralsina: yeah I think that was talked about recently I dont remember where
<fagan> I just remember there were some ar people saying it
<fagan> :D
<fagan> I know what went wrong
<fagan> ok didnt work
<fagan> wow this is harder than I though
<fagan> *thought
 * fagan brb
<ralsina> ok, I'll be back! http://picplz.com/xLLq
<fagan> http://ubuntuone.com/p/wRi/
<fagan> Oooh I have a bug in the website kinda
<fagan> ill file it after lunch
<fagan> and after I go get my eyes tested
<voidspace> ralsina: ping
<fagan> voidspace: he is on break at the moment
<voidspace> fagan: thanks - I'll talk to him on his return, hopefully he'll see the ping...
<fagan> voidspace: yeah he will be back in a few minutes we have a meeting in 40 mins ish
<voidspace> fagan: ok, thanks
<fagan> so you should pick him up then
<voidspace> fagan: I only need a couple of minutes of his time
<fagan> voidspace: np
<fagan> voidspace: is it anything I can help with?
<fagan> or is it something for him in particular
<voidspace> fagan: it's about an opening in the ubuntu one team for which ralsina is the hiring manager
<voidspace> fagan: so him specifically I think
<fagan> voidspace: well him or Chipaca
<voidspace> fagan: Chipaca is off today I think - uk holiday
<fagan> (Id say)
<fagan> not an irish holiday though :(
<voidspace> :-(
<voidspace> I have an ex-colleague with both WIndows and Mac client-side development experience (and great python skills) who is looking for a job - and I thought the ubuntu one team might be a good fit
<voidspace> he is currently doing windows client dev and says he is bored in his current job - I'm hoping it's not *because* of the windows part that he is bored...
<fagan> voidspace: does he know your asking for him? (out of interest)
<voidspace> fagan: he emailed me about looking for a job with canonical
<voidspace> fagan: but he didn't mention anything about windows in particular
<fagan> voidspace: ah ok then yeah we are looking for another windows engineer
<voidspace> fagan: yeah, I saw the opening (and beuno confirmed it was still open) - but I'd like to hook him up directly as every time I have referred good people to canonical their cvs have dissapeared in our system without trace
<fagan> voidspace: well the hr system we have is pretty good I hear
<fagan> voidspace: but highlighting is awesome :)
<voidspace> fagan: *very* good at swallowing cvs...
<fagan> voidspace: well nothing's better than talking to someone
<voidspace> fagan: yeah, all I'm doing is introducing him - whether he's a good fit / interested (etc) is between you guys and him :-)
<fagan> voidspace: yeah
<voidspace> fagan: although I'll happily provide a reference
<voidspace> fagan: anyway, thanks
<fagan> voidspace: np a half hour he should be back and you can sort it out
<fagan> voidspace: or if your in a hurry you can email him
<voidspace> fagan: I may just craft an email to him, thanks
<fagan> voidspace: cool
<alecu> hello}
<fagan> hey alecu
<mandel> alecu: ping
<alecu> hello mandel
 * alecu is trying to get <TAB> to autocomplete hello.
<alecu> that's how sleepy I am today.
<mandel> alecu: I'm close to finish with the Qt + reactor code for windows and linux
<mandel> in a while I might ask you to give it a go
<alecu> woohoo!
<mandel> me
<fagan> alecu: did you get the environment set up?
<fagan> me
<alecu> fagan, no, I spent the afternoon working on the webservice client, so not yet.
<alecu> me
<fagan> alecu: ping if you need help when ever you are doing it
<fagan> ralsina, thisfred, dobey?
<fagan> nessita isnt around by the looks of it
<thisfred> not me: memorial day ;)
<fagan> thisfred: ah ok
<thisfred> same for dobey
<fagan> so just ralsina although we could probably move anyway
<fagan> mandel: go
<mandel> DONE: Most of the Qt + reactor code for windows and linux in the control panel. Reviews. Windows bug triagging.
<mandel> TODO: Fix bugs with the above. There is a small issue with an empty q.
<mandel> BLOCKED: not more than expected.
<alecu> nessita was taking the day off. ralsina is probably travelling.
<mandel> fagan: go
<fagan> DONE
<fagan> * Blog post
<fagan> * tried to get a second u1 account to check the bindwood issue on a fresh install
<fagan> TODO
<fagan> * Actually test out bindwood
<fagan> * publish and spell check..etc the post
<fagan> Blocked
<fagan> * nope
<fagan> alecu: go
<alecu> DONE: a branch that uses twisted.web.client to call the webservice, and updates profile info
<alecu> TODO: merge with mandel reactor;
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<fagan> ok gtg for a little bit be back in a while
 * fagan back ish (eating subway <3)
<fagan> ralsina: when you get back could you ping me
<fagan> want a second opinion on why the sso wont let me login
 * mandel goes to the vet
 * alecu has probably figured out the solution to the qt+dbus issue in dev-tools
<voidspace> ralsina: ping
<fagan> voidspace: he didnt come back after lunch
<voidspace> fagan: haha
<fagan> probably ran out of internets
<voidspace> fagan: I think I did see a tweet about his home wifi going down
<voidspace> fagan: oh well
<voidspace> fagan: my ex-colleague is interested in the position
<voidspace> fagan: so he's applying online and will email me his cv - I'll forward it to ralsina
<voidspace> fagan: I wanted to give him a heads-up but I can do that in the covering email I guess
<voidspace> fagan: we have an opening in our team as well, so we can fight it out over him... :-)
<fagan> voidspace: I can say it to him tomorrow
<voidspace> fagan: thanks
<fagan> voidspace: from what you said he would fit in nicely on the team
<voidspace> fagan: he has a great skill set for client side development, that's for sure
<fagan> voidspace: well thats a lot of what we are doing so that would come in handy :)
<voidspace> yep
<voidspace> finding devs with good windows experience in the open source world can be hard
<voidspace> he's also fiendishly clever
<voidspace> brilliant algorithms man
<fagan> voidspace: well there are a few but windows mac and linux is a bit of a goldmine
<fagan> for our team especially
<voidspace> he has windows and mac (he's done game development on the mac) but not sure about his linux experience - beyond some web dev deployed on linux servers
<voidspace> but I haven't seen his cv yet
<fagan> voidspace: well if you can develop with python you can figure it out
<voidspace> yeah
 * fagan doesnt have a lot of experince in anything :-/
<voidspace> :-)
<fagan> but its mildly expected in my case :)
<voidspace> too broad an experience usually means shallow
<voidspace> my experience is certainly "restricted to certain areas"...
<fagan> voidspace: well I have a good few languages but not a lot with apis or development practices..etc so I have a little bit of catching up
<fagan> voidspace: so im shallow but eager :D
<voidspace> "a good few languages", that beats me...
<fagan> voidspace: well ive used more or less every language in major use
<voidspace> hehe, impressive
<voidspace> I've only done commercial dev in Python and C# (with a smattering of Javascript of course)
<fagan> voidspace: but only C++ java and python in that order in terms of being good at the languages
<voidspace> right
<fagan> I did a little C# but not of my own free will
<voidspace> heh, C# is nice - nicer than the bit of Java I've done anyway
<voidspace> but it's pretty much only useful on Windows...
<fagan> voidspace: well mono....
<voidspace> fagan: well, exactly...
<fagan> voidspace: but still if I picked the language that suits how my brain works it would be ada although I never really had a big chance to use it and its not in big production except in power plants and stuff
<voidspace> oh right
<voidspace> my dad did a fair bit of Ada, back in the day...
<fagan> well its as old as C
<voidspace> right
<fagan> but still I still think syntax wise I like it
<voidspace> my dad worked on control systems for chemical plants
<fagan> yeah thats the main use for it
<fagan> because its pretty strict
<voidspace> right, I need to push out this new release of mock
<fagan> nice ill chase that up for you tomorrow when ralsina is back
<voidspace> fagan: cool, thanks
<fagan> voidspace: n
<fagan> *np
<dobey> *blink*
<fagan> dobey: thought it was your day off
<dobey> it is
<dobey> alecu: we'll get that fix up tomorrow i hope. i have a branch that's nearly there, but having some little issues with twisted interaction in it :-/
<dobey> anyway, i am back off now
<alecu> dobey, great, thanks.
 * alecu will be away for a few hours.
<alecu> bbl
#ubuntuone 2011-05-31
<mandel> good morning!
<duanedesign> morning mr mandel
<mandel> duanedesign: mornng
<mandel> morning!
<rye> mornings
<duanedesign> o/
<fagan> morning
<ralsina> mandel: approved provide_credentials_management
<ralsina> morning fagan
<mandel> ralsina: superb :)
<mandel> I'll ask nessita to take a second look.. as soonas I'm done upgrade I'll fix the lint issue with the reactor
<ralsina> mandel: cool
<fagan> morning ralsina
<mandel> ralsina: although on linux we do not need the reactor
<ralsina> mandel: there's also a missing docstring
<fagan> voidspace was looking for you yesterday to suggest a person for the team
<mandel> ralsina: I dont know why we should even use it.. we do not need twisted at all on linux, it is a Windows detail...
<fagan> ralsina: he said he would send a mail
<ralsina> fagan: yes, will talk to him today
<fagan> ralsina: nice im blocked by the keyring bug thats fixed in trunk
<fagan> ralsina: thats the bug that was stopping me from logging in
<ralsina> fagan: hmmmm ok? ;-)
<fagan> ralsina: hah well im just going to install trunk and get back to it
<ralsina> fagan: ok. BTW, sent feedback to your college today. I really want to make you do more developer-ish stuff, but I am swamped. Will try harder on sprint
<fagan> ralsina: its cool, did you cc me on the email or would you prefer to keep it between you and them
<ralsina> fagan: I am not sure what the etiquette here is, but it was nothing substantial ("our codebase is difficult, he has been doing this and that")
<fagan> ralsina: ah ok then
<fagan> ralsina: thats fine then :)
<fagan> Well on the bright side I think I know how all the puzzle pieces fit now
<fagan> since the twisted stuff
<fagan> oh no the u1 client isnt detecting my internet connection since the update on the network manager in 11.10 last night
<fagan> brb
<fagan> back and nope restarting doesnt help looks like someone will have to debug it with me
<mandel> ralsina: which version of ubuntuone-dev-tools do you have?
<fagan> mandel: im on 0.1.3+r32-10~natty1 which is the nightly if that helps
<ralsina> mandel: give me 1'...
<ralsina> mandel: 0.1.3+r32-10~natty1
<fagan> same as me then
<mandel> ralsina: can you do a u1trial -h for me and tell me if you have a reactor option
<ralsina>   --reactor=REACTOR     Run the tests using the specified reactor.
<mandel> ralsina: ok, thx
 * fagan break 
<mandel> ralsina: do you know which branch from alecu was giving hi issues with the QNetwork thing
<ralsina> mandel: I would have to look. In 2'?
<mandel> ralsina: sure, I just wanna see if merging with my branch fixes it
<ralsina> mandel: I don t think alecu ever told me the name
<mandel> :(
<ralsina> let's check his branches!
<ralsina> mandel: I would bet https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-control-panel/tx-web-client
<mandel> ralsina: do you remember what was the issue? it was something related to threads, right?
<ralsina> mandel: unresponsive UI, IIRC
<mandel> ok
<mandel> ralsina: I'll wait for alecu to be back, atm it seems to work but I might be missing something
<ralsina> mandel: good
<ralsina> mandel: so, is anything missing to hook backend to frontend now?
<ralsina> assuming all these branches land, I mean
<mandel> ralsina: I have to get the creds approve, and write the sd tool, right?
<ralsina> mandel: yes
<ralsina> we still have a couple of hours before the .ar people arrive. So maybe I can help you with something
<mandel> ralsina: I'm going to take a look at sd tool first, lets see how far I get, then look at alecus problem and hope is fixed
<ralsina> ok
<mandel> today seems to be a happy day so far :)
<ralsina> mandel: let's keep it that way then :-)
<mandel> hehehe
<ralsina> mandel: I am going to take a look at making py2exe work with the control panel. Any suggestions?
<mandel> ralsina: do a normal setup.py and we can work from there… there are going to be issues with the plugins, that means that the icons should be png and not jpg
<mandel> ralsina: but that should not be a problem
<ralsina> mandel: ok, no problem there
<ralsina> mandel: you were using distutils-extra?
<mandel> ralsina: yes, that works ok
<ralsina> mandel: but I need to do it on windows, does it exist there?
<mandel> ralsina: yes, and I patched it to make sure that ctypes works :)
<ralsina> mandel: ok
<ralsina> mandel: use_correct_reactor tries to use dbus on windows?
<ralsina> or should I just go with trunk?
<mandel> ralsina: atm it does I need to change that in a diff branch, but first we need sdtool ready
<ralsina> mandel: ok, so no exe packaging until after that branch. I will start it on linux
 * mandel walks dog
<Mahoru`Tsunemi> hello
<Mahoru`Tsunemi> i need some help
<Mahoru`Tsunemi> i'm new to u1 and i start the sync
<Mahoru`Tsunemi> on a distant computer the sync is now over, and i need to connect the sync with the PC i have here
<Mahoru`Tsunemi> but i cant because le folder is already "full" of data
<Mahoru`Tsunemi> (there is disk space, i just don't have other word :) )
<duanedesign> hello Mahoru`Tsunemi
<Mahoru`Tsunemi> hello duanedesign :)
<nessita> Hello everyone!
<duanedesign> Mahoru`Tsunemi: is this data that you put in your Ubuntu One folder on the 'distant' computer? Or is this data you uploaded via one.ubuntu.com?
<Mahoru`Tsunemi> duanedesign: sorry for the wait
<Mahoru`Tsunemi> so
<Mahoru`Tsunemi> it's in a folder that was marked as sync
<Mahoru`Tsunemi> and the sync is finished
<duanedesign> Mahoru`Tsunemi: ok so the files are showing up in the cloud (one.ubuntu.com) but not on your other computer?
<Mahoru`Tsunemi> not that's not the problem
<Mahoru`Tsunemi> i have the data on the distant computer and on this one
<duanedesign> ok
<Mahoru`Tsunemi> and i want to have this computer synced
<Mahoru`Tsunemi> but i can't check the "sync this folder"
<Mahoru`Tsunemi> (it's greyed)
<Mahoru`Tsunemi> (because there is data in this dir :) )
<fagan> me
<duanedesign> Mahoru`Tsunemi: is this a  folder in your Home directory?
<Mahoru`Tsunemi> yup
<Mahoru`Tsunemi> ~/Documents
<Mahoru`Tsunemi> :)
<duanedesign> Mahoru`Tsunemi: can you run this command in a Terminal to see if the folder is listed:  u1sdtool --list-folders
<Mahoru`Tsunemi> Folder list:
<Mahoru`Tsunemi>   id=8ede6cbe-78c7-4a9d-bf09-de479162f254 subscribed=False path=/home/mahoru/Documents
<duanedesign> ok that is the folder... but subscribed is False and we want true.
<Mahoru`Tsunemi> yup
<Mahoru`Tsunemi> --subscribe-folder ?
<duanedesign> Mahoru`Tsunemi: yes that might provide a workaround
<nessita> fagan: still one hour to go
<fagan> ralsina: im going to be off for standup (I thought it was at 1 whoops) I have a eye test appointment  and some errands to do
<ralsina> fagan: ok
<fagan> nessita: yeah realised that forgot
<fagan> :D
<nessita> :-)
<duanedesign> Mahoru`Tsunemi: u1sdtool --subscribed-folder=8ede6cbe-78c7-4a9d-bf09-de479162f254
<Mahoru`Tsunemi> that's i done :)
<duanedesign> err --subscribe-folder
<duanedesign> :)
<Mahoru`Tsunemi> erk
<Mahoru`Tsunemi> lot lot lot of upload to do :/
<Mahoru`Tsunemi> hum
<Mahoru`Tsunemi> upload are fast
<Mahoru`Tsunemi> maybe there is only a hash check :)
<ralsina> Mahoru`Tsunemi: if someone else has uploaded the same file, it's not "really" uploaded again
<Mahoru`Tsunemi> :)
<Mahoru`Tsunemi> and, u1 has problem with accentued file name ?
<Mahoru`Tsunemi> (LCA - Linux sécuriser un réseau.pdf)
<ralsina> Mahoru`Tsunemi: shouldn't!
<Mahoru`Tsunemi> because i think i have uploaded this file a couple times :)
<nessita> ralsina: 2 more question re QT
<ralsina> nessita: shoot
<nessita> ralsina: waitM RING BELL
<nessita> oops
<ralsina> :-)
<nessita> I'm back!
<nessita> ralsina: so, I was saying. Do you know of a pre-defined method to "humanize" bytes?
<nessita> ie 1024 bytes to be 1Mb
<ralsina> nessita: let me check
<nessita> etc
<nessita> ralsina: Glib has now that even handles internationalization :-) (That's why I ask instead of home-implementing it)
<ralsina> apparently not
<ralsina> there are some tiny implementations but of course may be too naive
<nessita> ralsina: second question. In a treewidget, how can I make a column to be wider by default? even better, to be as wide as possible in order to try to make the text in it to be all visible
<ralsina> you can set one column to use all available width, let me find the API
<ralsina> nessita: first, get the widget's header, using header()
<ralsina> then set stretchlastsection to false
 * nessita does
<ralsina> then (let me find it ;-)
<ralsina> then, for the column you want to be biggest, set it's resizeMode to QtGui.QHeaderView.Stretch
<ralsina> that is using header().setResizeMode()
<ralsina> the header is a QHeaderView, documented here: http://doc.qt.nokia.com/latest/qheaderview.html#setResizeMode
<nessita> ralsina: perfect, I'll go from here. Thanks a lot!
<ralsina> happy to help!
<dobey> hmm
<nessita> dobey: good morning to you too :-)
<ralsina> dobey: hmm to you too!
<dobey> buenas dias
<nessita> buenos días!
<nessita> (the days are masculine)
<nessita> :-)
<ralsina> however, mornings, evenings and nights are femenine. Wonder how that works.
<alecu> hello!
<nessita> hello alecu!
<mandel> alecu: ping
<alecu> mandel, pong
<alecu> me
<mandel> me
<mandel> alecu: which was the branch you were having issues with the reactor?
<dobey> me
<mandel> alecu: I'd like to test my branch with your issues and see what happens
<nessita> me
<dobey> mandel: any that use qt reactor and dbus
<nessita> ralsina, thisfred?
<ralsina> me
<thisfred> me
<alecu> mandel, let me find it
<ralsina> I have fagan's to
<ralsina> too^
<alecu> DONE: a few reviews, did some debugging to understand qtreactor+dbus issue, started working on "devices" tab, did pre-sprint laundry
<alecu> TODO: finish "devices" branch
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> NEXT: mandel
<mandel> DONE: Reactor on Windows and Linux for control panel. Started with sd on windows.
<mandel> TODO: finish sd on windows.
<mandel> test reactor with alecus branch
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> nessita: please
<nessita> I think dobey is next
<nessita> dobey: go!
<mandel> dobey: no, I wanna try one that uses a threaded select reactor and dbus
<dobey> λ DONE: holiday
<dobey> λ TODO: bug #789299, bug #789300, bug #771488, more magic
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 789299 in ubuntuone-dev-tools "DBusTestCase sometimes connects to real session bus (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/789299
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 789300 in ubuntuone-dev-tools "DBusTestCase needs to work with Qt main loop as well (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/789300
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 771488 in ubuntuone-dev-tools "u1trial should unset GTK_MODULES (affects: 1) (heat: 4)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/771488
<dobey> nessita: you
<nessita> DONE: swap day. Last Fri: tons of QT work on modelling the Cloud Folders tab. Mumble meeting with ralsina, mandel and alecu to re-estimate windows control panel remaining work.
<nessita> TODO: finish Cloud folders tab, add tests to that, catch up with the rest of the team.
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: ralsina
<ralsina> DONE: reviews, meetings, helped bits with Qt, lost internet half a day yesterday, so working longer today. TODO: try to figure out how we are going to make everything work, BLOCKED: no, I think .
<ralsina> now fagan's: DONE
<ralsina> * Tried to figure out why I couldnt login to u1 on 11.10 and figured out it was the keyring bug that dobey fixed in trunk.
<ralsina> * installed trunk
<ralsina> * found I think a bug where the client doesnt detect that I have an internet connection (I guess it might be the nm update that happened or something but I dont know)
<ralsina> TODO
<ralsina> * debug the bug or find out whats causing the issue (?)
<ralsina> * payroll
<ralsina> Blocked
<ralsina> * nope
<dobey> it's not fixed in trunk
<ralsina> thisfred?
<thisfred> DONE: memorial day TODO: file bugs for u1-unity integration improvements and fix them, some assorted other bugs to look at/triage/fix BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> BTW: network manager in O broke our "are we connected" detection.
<mandel> dobey: my irrc client crashed, did you get my last message?
<dobey> yes i know NM broke us too
<dobey> mandel: about select reactor + dbus?
<nessita> ralsina: ack, we can fix after windows, right?
<ralsina> nessita: indeed
<alecu> ralsina, we should let fagan know that the keyring access is also broken, so he'll have no luck either on O.
<mandel> dobey: yes, about trying to use a threaded select reactor instead with integration in the Qt main loop
<alecu> or perhaps not ;-)
<ralsina> alecu: yeah
<nessita> also, NOTE: I'm going today to university instead of tomorrow (I'm leaving in 15 minutes, so speak now! :-))
<dobey> mandel: well, there are a couple bugs in devtools
<mandel> dobey: hmmm what kind of bug?
<dobey> mandel: i expect in that case you'll still have similar issues :)
<mandel> dobey: heheh common share them ;)
<alecu> nessita, if resizing icons and getting html labels right is too much trouble on the tree widget, I suggest doing something similar to the "devices" tab.
<dobey> mandel: 789299 and 789300
<nessita> alecu: what did you do there?
<alecu> nessita, I'm still working on it, but it's a "device" widget that gets included many times inside a scroll-widget.
<alecu> nessita, (a scroll-something-whatever-its-name-widget)
<Chipaca> FWIW, I'm in 11.10 and the only issue i have is with NM
<Chipaca> and that's workaroundable with dbus-send
<Chipaca> as in http://askubuntu.com/questions/45814/network-manager-0-8-999-and-ubuntu-one
<alecu> nessita, that way you'll have the icon size you want plus the html labels plus disabling the way you want.
<nessita> alecu: I already implemented all that using stuff from the qtreewidget, but I'll take a look to what you're doing :-)
<mandel> dobey: ok, looking
<mandel> nessita: can you re-review the branch wth the creds management tool?
<ralsina> yes, for up to a few dozen rows, that solution is workable
<dobey> Chipaca: lies :)
<nessita> mandel: yes! but as soon as I get back from Uni, I'm leaving in 10. Or do you need it sooner?
<Chipaca> dobey: i swear!
<alecu> ralsina, is there any hard limit to it?
<ralsina> alecu: no, just that when you start having hundreds of widgets, things get slow
<alecu> ralsina, like X's 32768 pixel height limit on widgets?
<alecu> ralsina, ok.
<ralsina> alecu: I don't think scrollviews are limited like that for the content, so just apply common sense ;-)
<alecu> ralsina: apply(commonsense, widgetlist) ?
<ralsina> alecu: ha!
<mandel> nessita: I can wait, I'll move to something else
<dobey> huh
<alecu> ralsina, mandel, all: can I have some reviews on this branch? https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-control-panel/tx-web-client/+merge/62889
<mandel> alecu: is that the one that gave you problems with the reactor?
<ralsina> alecu: on it
<alecu> mandel, the problems with the reactor I had were related to the bug 789300 that dobey is working on.
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 789300 in ubuntuone-dev-tools "DBusTestCase needs to work with Qt main loop as well (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/789300
<alecu> mandel, what I found is that the QApplication has to be created before the qt reactor is installed
<alecu> mandel, that way the threading warnings do not show up
<nessita> ok, I'm leaving for teaching duties. See ya'll in about 3~ hours!
<alecu> (and everything ends up fine, with no segfaults)
<dobey> alecu: --gui does that
<mandel> alecu: yes, that is in the documentation of qt
<mandel> you always have to create the QApplication first otherwise the reactor will create a new QCoreQpplication that does not take care of the UI events
<mandel> is in the few first ines of the README of the qtreactor
<mandel> alecu: was that the only reason?
<mandel> I mean the only problem you had?
<ralsina> alecu: seems to work for me
<dobey> what my problem is, is that i can't seem to get the tests to disconnect from the dbus-daemon fast enough :(
<dobey> and i am not sure how to fix that
<alecu> dobey, that's weird. That never happened on the glib dbus tests
<alecu> dobey, are you returning a deferred from the tearDown function?
<dobey> alecu: yes it is. it's just not so much visible with glib, since the DBusTestCase client connection is using the glib main loop
<alecu> dobey, but the dbus "disconnect" calls are blocking... so it should not be a problem.
<alecu> dobey, is this happening because the tests are not connecting to the test daemon, and connecting to the session daemon instead?
<alecu> dobey, perhaps the "not disconnected" is not your process but another process on the real session bus.
<mandel> dobey: but the qtreactor is using the Qt main loop, right? so if you use the Qt dbus implementation it should work, or am I missing something?
<dobey> alecu: no, it doesn't matter which one they connect to
<mandel> alecu: we actualy do not need to use the reactor on linux, right?
<dobey> alecu: and it's definitely the tests not disconnecting fully, because the amount of connections goes up with each following test
<mandel> alecu: since the IPC is dbus, we can tell the code to just use the twisted reactor on windows and not on linux
<alecu> mandel, yeah, we can do that for now.
<dobey> mandel: that's another problem. we need to split up the DBusTest case, so that we have a DBusGTestCase and DBusQtTestCase or something like that, both inheriting from a DBusTestCase
<alecu> dobey, mandel is right: we don't need dbus-qt for the windows port, so if it keeps giving trouble we can safely get rid of it.
<mandel> alecu: it would not just be for now, since we do not use twisted for any type of communication we will never need it on linux, just windows.
<dobey> alecu: it doesn't matter because we're still doing qt stuff on linux also
<alecu> dobey, right, but we won't be doing qt+twisted+dbus in the same process.
<dobey> alecu: yes we will.
<mandel> we should not use twisted at all on linux
<alecu> dobey, and we can solve the dbus+qt issues later.
<alecu> dobey, if it keeps giving trouble: no.
<dobey> alecu: not in live install perhaps, but the tests are run with a reactor; they have to be.
<dobey> alecu: unless we just stop running the tests and you write a different test runner that only uses unittest+qt+dbus or something, instead of the twisted test runner
<alecu> dobey, we can have the qt tests running in a different way... exactly.
<dobey> i don't even want to begin thinking about that mess though :(
<mandel> yes, I would not do that...
<dobey> alecu: and either way, we still need to fix several of these issues anyway
<alecu> dobey, right, but we don't need it *now*.
<dobey> well, we do, but whatever
<gord> hi all, me again, ubuntu one has gone crazy :) it just dies after you try and start it, ie: using u1sdtool -s or -c or anything, it starts, then dies. grepped http://paste.ubuntu.com/615344/ from syncdaemon-error.log which seems to be the cause
<dobey> gord: are you on O?
<gord> dobey, still on natty
<dobey> gord: and not using the gnome3 ppa?
<alecu> dobey, we currently have to run the tests twice, because we can't have the qt and the glib reactors installed. So I say we do the dbus part of the tests using the glib reactor, and the qt part of the test on their own.
<gord> dobey, nope
<dobey> gord: ok, good; then hopefully someone can help you. might be due to today being a server rollout day though.
<mandel> alecu: getting back to your issues with the reactor, what was the problem, just hte treads and the fact that you had to create the QAppliation first?
<alecu> mandel, the issue had to do with the initialization order.
<mandel> alecu: well, is a feature from the qtreactor, rather than a bug…
<dobey> alecu: well, i don't understand what that has to do with fixing the obvious bugs in devtools.
<alecu> mandel, no, wait, there's more: you could not even define any class that derives from dbus.service.Object
<mandel> alecu: do you have some code that shows that error?
<alecu> you have to make sure that the DBusQtMainLoop and the QtApplication are created before even doing any class xxx(dbus.service.Object).
<alecu> mandel, I have a bit of code, yes.
<mandel> alecu: may I see it to try to understand the error?
<alecu> mandel, sure... I'll push in a minute.
<mandel> cool
<dobey> alecu: well, the main() should be creating a QApplication and setting up DBusQtMainLoop(), no?
 * fagan back 
<dobey> alecu: gtk+/glib isn't really any different in that respect
<fagan> i have to go again to pick up glasses in an hour though
<alecu> fagan, reading glasses or drinking glasses?
<fagan> alecu: well seeing far away glasses
<fagan> not really reading glasses
<mandel> dobey: indeed, that seems perfectly logical
<alecu> dobey, right. Main() should be creating QApplication and DBusQtMainLoop. But you can't import any module that defines a class derived from dbus.service.Object till the QApplication has been created.
<fagan> ok so who is going to help me figure out why u1cp doeesnt think im connected to the internet
<alecu> mandel, dobey: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/%2Bjunk/qt-dbus-fails/
<dobey> alecu: well importing  should be fine, no? It's instantiation that should fail
<alecu> dobey, no.
<alecu> dobey, import is fine for glib, but fails for qt.
<alecu> dobey, if you run "fails.py" in the branch I pasted above it shows the error.
<alecu> uh.,
<alecu> I guess you are right :P
<ralsina> fagan: it's a change in network manager
<fagan> ralsina: ah ok then
<fagan> ralsina: then that takes away 1 work item for me :D
<alecu> dobey, anyway, instantiation does not fail, it just prints a warning.
<fagan> Ill sort payroll then
<mandel> alecu: looking
<dobey> alecu: also, why did you use qtreactor for that test instead of regular qt loop? :)
<dobey> well, anyway, i was right :)
<alecu> :P
<dobey> so fix your code. and weird that it doesn't raise something, yeah
<alecu> It prints a warning, but it fails, because nothing gets exported on the bus... let's see.
<dobey> well, trying to do something with those dbus interfaces later will fail, but it should give you some way to handle the problem right there, instead of being a latent error
 * alecu needs to go to read the dbus decorators' source
<alecu> I'll do it some other day.
<dobey> it is complicated; but i don't think that warning is coming from the dbus decorators
<dobey> or well, not directly. i think it's coming from the dbus.mainloop.qt code, also indrectly
<mandel> alecu: why do you import gobject?
<fagan> ok payroll done ralsina have anything for me to do
<alecu> mandel, because that snippet was converted from a glib dbus sample.
<fagan> i have a little less than an hour before I have to run again
<ralsina> fagan: find out when network manager changed online detection for me, please ;-)
<fagan> ralsina: cool
<dobey> grmbl grmbl
<dobey> oh bother, i have to buy postage stamps today
<fagan> ralsina: ok so the change as now they have states and they are all listed here http://projects.gnome.org/NetworkManager/developers/migrating-to-09/spec.html#type-NM_DEVICE_STATE
<ralsina> fagan: ooooook
<ralsina> fagan: check if there is a bug, if not create it and add that link to it, please
<ralsina> bug on us, not on NM
<fagan> ill create it id say no one is on 11.10 yet
<dobey> lots of people are on 11.10 yet
<dobey> and i think it's also an issuse in the gnome3 ppa on 11.04
<fagan> do they have network-manager updates in that ppa?
<mandel> alecu: so if I understand correctly the issue is that if you don't create the QApplication at the very beggining  you get the warnings and  the dbus code does not work right?
<dobey> fagan: i think so now
<dobey> mandel: it's if you don't create the QApplication before instantiating the dbus objects
<dobey> mandel: when using DBusQtMainLoop
<mandel> dobey: yes, but that makes complete sense, the DBusQMainLoop requires QThreads and a QThreads needs to know the instance of the application to be able to work
<dobey> mandel: right
<mandel> dobey: then I see no problem, sorry, is just that the code is wrong
<dobey> mandel: problem is that it's just a stupid warning on stdout or stderr it seems, when it should probably raise an exception
<dobey> mandel: if only to tell the programmer "hey, you're doing it wrong numbskull!"
<mandel> dobey: hahaha true, that is a shitty way to tel someone he is doing it wrong
<fagan> Bug #790717
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 790717 in ubuntuone-client "Changes to the network manager break network detection (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/790717
 * fagan grabs some food 
<dobey> mandel: que ella eso! :)
<mandel> hahaha
<mandel> alecu: then I'm goingto change the code that adds the correct reactor for you to use, and we will see what is going on
<mandel> alecu: I though you had a more complicated issue and did a qt + twisted integration using a diff reactor because there was a bigger issue
<alecu> mandel, I'm back.
<mandel> alecu: I have a branch with the reactor installing according to the platform that I'll push and I'd like you to take a look, if that is ok I'll like to move to remove the Dbus main loop from main and move it in a platform specific part
<ralsina> ok, I am about to take a break. Anyone need something from me right now?
<mandel> alecu: I'd like to be able to show the UI on windows by this afternoon
<mandel> with no backend work at all, just Ui
<ralsina> alecu, mandel: yes, that would be good news
<alecu> mandel, cool
 * fagan goes to get glasses
<mandel> I officialy hate that importing the reactor installs it, that i ugly ugly guly...
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> all this defer.inlineCallbacks stuff is causing problems
<dobey> mandel: the default select reactor, you mean?
<alecu> dobey, how is inlineCallbacks causing problems?
<mandel> dobey: yes, is a pain, they should allow you to import the reactor and then install what ever you wanted, I cannot see the reasoning behind the current implementation
<dobey> alecu: in the DBusTestCase stuff
<dobey> alecu: i am not sure how to explain what i am seeing though
<dobey> alecu: because i don't know why the current code is designed the way it is
<dobey> i think because of ubuntuone-client, but sso and cp aren't doing stuff the same way
 * dobey tries u1client tests with his devtools branch
 * fagan back 
<mandel> alecu: can you take a look at: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-control-panel/use_correct_reactor/+merge/62961
<dobey> bbiab, lunch time
<mandel> alecu: ping
<alecu> mandel, pong
<mandel> alecu: did you take a look at the merge proposal I sent you?
<alecu> mandel, not yet... gimme me a few minutes.
<fagan> mandel: I could look at it...
<mandel> alecu: ok, I need to go to walk the dog and some errands, will be back later to fix any commnets and try to get the control panel running on windows
 * mandel walks dog + others
<alecu> mandel, ok, cool.
<fagan> EOD
<dobey> back
 * nessita is back from U
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> i think windows updated bricked my windows 7 install
<AJenbo> dobey, did you remember to do the happy dance while it was updating?
<dobey> oh, now the .. is moving on the update/boot screen, but the hdd light isn't blinking so much
<cwayne> ello
<dobey> hi cwayne
<cwayne> i just have a quick question, is the hash that the rest api gives you when you GET a file/folder md5 or sha1
<AJenbo> dobey, yeah i does that fore some of the big onces, not really sure what it is wating for
<nessita> mandel: ping
<dobey> i feel like my laptop is crying
<dobey> sigh
<dobey> damn, this update better be "upgrading to windows 8" or something
<dobey> it has been running for about an hour now, and is still on "Installing update 1 of 12 .. .. .."
<nessita> mandel, ralsina: ping?
<nessita> dobey: hey there. Were there any updates regarding the isssues we were having with devtools + qtreactor + dbus?
<nessita> dobey: do you need some help?
<dobey> nessita: i just proposed https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-dev-tools/dbus-priv/+merge/63022
<nessita> dobey: reviewing
<dobey> nessita: it's partial fix (only one of the issues), but helps a lot
<nessita> dobey: right, this doesn't fix the cleanup on tearDown, no?
<dobey> awesome; now my laptop's screen is just black :(
<dobey> nessita: right, there are some very weird issues with the cleanup issue; and i'm not sure i understand everything well enough, and tcole hasn't replied to my earlier ping yet
<dobey> and i haven't seen him on irc at all
<nessita> dobey: testing the branch now... (code looks OK, I would add the actual value of DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS to the execption string)
<nessita> exception*
<tcole> dobey: ?
<dobey> tcole: so i think the inlineCallbacks in the DBusTestCase that you added is causing more issues
<tcole> dobey: it might be *exposing* more issues, but believe me it is the correct thing
<tcole> dobey: there's a problem with the way that super() chains in trunk, b/c of testtools & testresources bugs :(
<dobey> tcole: hrmm, when I get rid of it, and some other code in that testcase though, everything seems to work as expected in sso-client, control-panel, and u1client
<tcole> dobey: I have a branch that sorts that out too, but I needed all of these things in the various projects before I could pull them all together
<tcole> dobey: argh, well, those tests may have been written wrong
<tcole> adapted to the incorrect behavior or something
<tcole> *believe me* that chaining deferreds to the parent class setUp is correct
<dobey> tcole: is there a specific issue i can replicate which you were fixing, to see if my changes break it or not, so i can understand all this insanity a bit better?
<tcole> dobey: no, it's just that you're supposed to wait for the parent class setUp to complete before setUp returns
<tcole> dobey: and we weren't doing that there
<tcole> dobey: it's part of the defined interface for twisted.trial.unittest.TestCase
<dobey> tcole: but i think the yield does that, right? what does inlineCallbacks have to do with that?
<tcole> dobey: inlineCallbacks and yield go together
<tcole> dobey: the yield makes the function a generator, and inlineCallbacks massages that back into a function that returns a deferred
<dobey> hmm
 * dobey deletes a bunch of code, makes some changes, and hopes it works
<tcole> it isn't strictly necessary to use yield+inlineCallbacks to do this, but it yielded a smaller diff
<tcole> (no pun intended)
<nessita> alecu: do you know about mandel or ralsina?
<nessita> are they gone for the day? are they coming back?
<alecu> nessita, I know they are both bearded.
<nessita> alecu: well, mandel mentioned he shaved a while ago, so who knows!
<dobey> heh
<alecu> nessita, mandel said he was coming back after walking the dog and some errands.
<alecu> oh, right.
<alecu> nessita, and ralsina said he was taking a break.
<nessita> ack, thanks
<alecu> he didn't specify how long
<nessita> I'll wait for them eagerly :-)
<nessita> alecu: how are your cp stuff going?
<alecu> nessita, weird. I'm getting a "Segmentation fault" after adding some lines of python code, so I'm not happy.
<nessita> alecu: is there any dbus involved?
<alecu> not at my layer, but surely in the backend.
<nessita> that sucks
<alecu> nessita, perhaps I need to fake that part, like you did, right?
<nessita> right
<nessita> alecu: any odea in which layer you have some dbus?
<nessita> idea*
<dobey> hrmm, no love
<nessita> dobey: need help? I'm skilled with yields and inlineCallbacks
<alecu> nessita, backend.devices_info is the one calling syncdaemon thru dbus.
<alecu> that's the issue :-(
<nessita> alecu: you can use my branches
<dobey> nessita: i think i need a miracle
<nessita> alecu: and that will abstract you from dbus. Please merge trunk in
<nessita> dobey: no way :-). Wanna be more specific? I may help
<nessita> (at least I can try)
<alecu> nessita, will do, thanks!
<nessita> alecu: merging the last branch of mine that landed this morning, there is no more DBus for syncdaemon (except for the StatusChanged signal). Then, if you look at:
<nessita> gui/qt/gui.py
<nessita> you will find that I fake the SyncDaemonTool patching the "system" one
<nessita> and then you can add all the fixed info you need
<nessita> to run IRL, that is
<tcole> dobey: if it aids understanding, these two implementations of setUp are functionally equivalent: https://pastebin.canonical.com/48004/
<tcole> dobey: oops
<tcole> dobey: hang on
<tcole> dobey: okay, try this: https://pastebin.canonical.com/48005/
<tcole> I made a typo in the first paste
<dobey> so if that is correct, what is causeing the shsutdown failures then
<alecu> nessita, can I have your review on this? https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-control-panel/tx-web-client/+merge/62889
<nessita> alecu: sure, I'll do it in a couple of mins (finishing with dobey's)
<nessita> dobey: approved
<dobey> tcole: i don't understand what is keeping these dbus connectsions open then; because when i remove all the defer.inlineCallbacks magic, it seems to work :(
<tcole> dobey: what happens when you use the non-inlineCallbacks version instead?
<tcole> (from the pastebin)
<dobey> tcole: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/615467/ works, but if I add the decorator, it fails.
<dobey> tcole: hrmm, let me try
<tcole> dobey: if that makes things pass where the inlineCallbacks version doesn't, then I'm totally OK with replacing the inlineCallbacks version with the explicitly callbacked one, but we do need one or the other to be correct :/
<dobey> exceptions.AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'addCallback'
<dobey> tcole: ^^^ get that with yours
<tcole> hnnnh
<nessita> dobey: that means that you have a function decorated with inlineCallbacks that does not return a deferred
<nessita> dobey: where are you getting that error?
<dobey> nessita: in trying to use tcole's suggested other implementation of setUp without inlineCallbacks
<nessita> dobey: can you please point me to a branchable branch (:-P) to be run by myself?
<tcole> dobey: so, apparently (in the failing test cases) there's another class in the inheritance hierarchy which is getting put before TestCase.setUp in the method resolution order, and itself fails to chain callbacks correctly via setUp
<tcole> nessita: I strongly suspect MI/mixin shennanigans wrt chaining setUp deferreds :/
<nessita> tcole: maybe, but is hard to guess for me without imagining what code is failing
<nessita> alecu: question, why the rename ubuntuone/controlpanel/web_client/linux.py => ubuntuone/controlpanel/web_client/libsoup.py?
<tcole> nessita: it's apparently coming from the modified setUp in this case -- this means that super(DBusTestCase, self).setUp() is returning None and not a deferred
<nessita> alecu:  and... OH, we're both editing some ui files at the same time (smells like BOOM spirit)
<tcole> nessita: which shouldn't normally happen since the next class up in the hierarchy which defines setUp is twisted.trial.unittest.TestCase, which *does* return a deferred
<alecu> nessita, because on linux we may use other webclient other than libsoup. Ie, twisted.web.client.
<dobey> nessita: no, because i haven't pushed one, because i'm experimenting to try and understand this better so i can fix the problems
<dobey> tcole: the only thing in the middle is BaseTestCase in the same file, which doesn't override setUp/tearDown at all
<tcole> nessita: so, for the things that are failing, some other class is getting interposed in the inheritance linearization via multiple inheritance
<nessita> dobey: wanna push so we can help debug?
<alecu> nessita, we can manually merge, it's not so complicated.
<tcole> dobey: right, but MI downstream can end up inserting other classes in the method resolution chain between them
<dobey> hrmm
<nessita> mandel: I need you to review a Needs Fixing, please!
<tcole> dobey: DBusTestCase -> BaseTestCase -> t.t.u.TestCase
<tcole> dobey: but let's say we have a class Foo(DBusTestCase, WheeTestCase), where WheeTestCase -> t.t.u.TestCase
<dobey> tcole: so, i am getting that failure i pasted in the devtools tests, and there is no MI in there
<tcole> huh
<dobey> tcole: the missing addCallback, that is
<dobey> hrmm
<tcole> I don't know then, the tests passed for me before I proposed that branch
<tcole> s/before/when/
<tcole> and for that matter they got through tarmac if it landed
<dobey> well tarmac didn't do the non-inlineCallbacks method
<nessita> dobey: inlineCallbacks + yield is 100% equivalent to chaining callbacks
<nessita> dobey: can you please push what you're modifying so we can help you by looking at the code itself?
<tcole> nessita: not completely, IIRC inlineCallbacks uses maybeDeferred with yield
<nessita> tcole: you sure?
<tcole> I'm pretty sure yes
<tcole> anyway, the parent class setUp really *shouldn't* be returning None in this case; since it is, that suggests something else is wrong
<tcole> maybeDeferred shouldn't be needed in this case
<dobey> tcole: ok; so i figured out that problem
<thisfred> something in the class hierarchy fails to call super (correctly), is my hunch
<dobey> super() is dumb.
<tcole> nessita: seems I'm wrong, inlineCallbacks doesn't automatically use maybeDeferred
<tcole> dobey: oh?
<dobey> if the parent class doesn't override the method, then it apparently isn't calling that parent's method as well
<dobey> so for some reason, it got None
<mandel> nessita: pong
<tcole> dobey: normally when that happens it's because of MI and a mixed-in class that defines setUp without calling super()
<dobey> if i add a setUp() to BaseTestCase that just does super() though, the AttributeError thing went away
<mandel> nessita: is kind of late her but tell me
<nessita> mandel: hey there! I was just looking at your branch. 2 things:
<tcole> mm
<tcole> dobey: so, that shouldn't be necessary
<tcole> dobey: can you show me the __mro__ for the test class where this is actually failing?
<nessita> mandel: could you please approve https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/update-file-sync-status/+merge/62575? your Needs Fixing is preventing me from lkand
<nessita> land*
<mandel> nessita: done
<tcole> dobey: like, if the failure(s) happen when running the tests in SomeTestCase, I'd like to see SomeTestCase.__mro__
<nessita> mandel: the other thing, in your credentials branch, you are duplicating all the logger setup in both linux and windows code. In the review I asked you to move that to the non-platform specific code
<nessita> mandel: maybe you forgot to push that?
<nessita> mandel: thanks to the review!
<mandel> nessita: oh, indeed
<mandel> nessita: I'll do it right now
<nessita> mandel: thanks! then I'll approve also globally, so it lands
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> tcole: ok, one minute
<dobey> (or five)
<nessita> alecu: can you please merge into your branch the one from https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/update-file-sync-status/+merge/62575? is about to land and I can tell it will cause conflicts with yours
<alecu> nessita, ok
<dobey> tcole: hrmm, how do i see that?
<tcole> dobey: eh, do a sys.stderr.write("DEBUG: mro = %r\n" % (SomeClass.__mro__,)) or something
<tcole> (note well the tuple comma)
<tcole> or just import stuff in an interactive python session
<tcole> at which point you can just evaluate SomeClass.__mro__ interactively
<mandel> nessita: changes pushed
 * mandel changing network...
<dobey> tcole: (<class 'ubuntuone.devtools.services.tests.test_dbus.TestWithDBus'>, <class 'ubuntuone.devtools.testcase.DBusTestCase'>, <class 'ubuntuone.devtools.testcase.BaseTestCase'>, <class 'twisted.trial.unittest.TestCase'>, <class 'twisted.trial.unittest._Assertions'>, <class 'unittest.case.TestCase'>, <type 'object'>)
<tcole> huh.
<tcole> so, if BaseTestCase doesn't define its own setUp(), super(DBusTestCase, self).setUp() should totally go straight to twisted.trial.unittest.TestCase.setUp
<dobey> i would think so too, but it doesn't seem to be
<dobey> tcole: although, twisted.trial.unittest.TestCase doesn't define a setUp either :(
<dobey> nor does _Assertions
<tcole> hmm
<nessita> mandel: ack
<dobey> rather
<dobey> twisted's TestCase seems to call setUp inside a maybeDeferred
<dobey> same with tearDown (and all the tests actually)
<dobey> looking at the code it seems like the general case should be to just write stuff like it's normal unittest bits without deferreds?
<nessita> dobey: any hints about why https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/update-file-sync-status/+merge/62575 failed? I think the key error is:
<nessita> sh: pyrcc4: not found
<dobey> nessita: sounds like it's failing to build stuff?
<nessita> dobey: tarmac needs pyqt4-dev-tools
<mandel> alecu: ping
<alecu> mandel, pong
<nessita> dobey: can you please install it?
<mandel> alecu: did you have the time to look at the branch?
<tcole> dobey: unfortunately that won't work
<tcole> (reliably)
<alecu> mandel, yes, and it needs fixing
<mandel> alecu: cool, I'll take a look
<tcole> dobey: everyone has to consistently chain deferreds or it all goes wonky and race condition-y
<dobey> tcole: unfortunately, in my experience "reliable" and "twisted" don't go together :(
<dobey> nessita: when was that added as a dep?
<mandel> alecu: he, stupid non compiled langs… Is funny that pylint did not catch that problem
<nessita> dobey: with this branch. Shall I have added to any predefined list? (I forgot to tell you directly)
<mandel> alecu: for testing we should move the dbus stuff out… I'll work on it
<dobey> nessita: i don't see where it gets called in that branch?
<nessita> dobey: is automatically being called by setup build, something in the qt build chain generates the proper resources files that we now need for icons
<dobey> tcole: hrmm, i wonder what is deriving from us that is chaining deferreds on setUp?
<tcole> dobey: everything should
<dobey> tcole: ok, well i don't understand how to fix this then; the only apparent proper solution to me seems to be "twisted needs to gtfo" :-/
<tcole> dobey: I think using maybeDeferred in DBusTestCase could be sufficient
<tcole> yield maybeDeferred(super(DBusTestCase, self).setUp)
<dobey> ugh
<tcole> trying to work out in my head whether that covers the MI case
<tcole> I think it does
<dobey>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/twisted/internet/defer.py", line 133, in maybeDeferred
<dobey>     result = f(*args, **kw)
<dobey> lol. fml.
<dobey> exceptions.TypeError: 'NoneType' object is not callable
<nessita> mandel: tons of lint issues! :-)
<nessita> mandel: errors added to the merge proposal
<nessita> dobey: would you please let me know when the new dep is installed so I can re-approve?
<dobey> nessita: oh sorry; it is installed now
<nessita> dobey: thanks!
<dobey> distracted by twisted and qt being horrible things :-/
<tcole> twisted gtfo is sounding pretty appealing just now
<nessita> dobey: you still don't show me anything so I can help you with! :-)
<tcole> nessita: we just hit a design problem in twisted -- DBusTestCase (and any class like it) needs to chain setUp with super() to be MI-safe
<tcole> nessita: but Twisted's TestCase (nor any of its ancestors) doesn't define its own setUp
<dobey> nessita: i don't think there's any way to fix wrapper(None) trying to call None(*args, **kwargs) from breaking
<nessita> tcole: I will suggest asking jml directly, he built that as far as I know :-)
<tcole> nessita: he seems to be away on an extended basis atm
<nessita> oh
<dobey> i would be too if it was 20:30 here
<nessita> right
<tcole> I meant more "idle for 4 days" extended
<nessita> email him maybe?
<mandel> nessita: really? but I did not change a think… man I hate lint, I'll fix them asap
<dobey> mandel: see my e-mail to the list about switching to pyflakes, and tell me what you think :)
<nessita> mandel: "I did not change a thing" <- lier! you moved stuff around like crazy :-)
<nessita> dobey: right, I need to dive in too
<mandel> nessita: well I moved the logger, but nothing else… it does not make sense to block due to that… anyway I'll fix them
<nessita> dobey: at this stage I think you're right, you now. Though I may be running pylint myself as a personal measure
<mandel> dobey: yes, I hate lint, I also hate that ython is not compiled...
<nessita> mandel: well, you left ununsed imports
<thisfred> I have not yet found anything I'd miss from pylint that pyflakes does not have
<dobey> mandel: yes; we can just summarize all that as "i hate python" :)
<nessita> mandel: I'll approve, once your lint changes kick in, approve the merge proposal yourself, yes?
<dobey> thisfred: well there is the XXX/FIXME/etcc customization
<thisfred> meh
<dobey> thisfred: and it's nice to shove those in your face during the lint run
<mandel> nessita: sure
<dobey> thisfred: even if all it makes you do is remove them from the code
<mandel> dobey: hehe yes, I'm starting to do it a little :)
<thisfred> dobey: I suppose, yeah
<tcole> dobey: I think I may have a short-term fix
<nessita> alecu: my branch landed (FYI)
<tcole> dobey: let me ponder some more
<alecu> great
<dobey> tcole: ok
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> grr
<nessita> alecu: let me know when I should re branch yours to review
<tcole> dobey: so, I think basically what we have to do, until I get twisted straightened out, is this:
<tcole>     superSetUp = super(DBusTestCase, self).setUp
<tcole>     if superSetUp is not None:
<tcole>         yield defer.maybeDeferred(superSetUp)
<tcole> dobey: thankfully not everywhere, but in fact for every class which doesn't normally get a defined setUp from its ancestors
<alecu> tcole, may I suggest not using super, and manually calling the parent class setUp?
<alecu> tcole, as per http://fuhm.net/super-harmful/
<tcole> alecu: NO
<dobey> hrmm
<tcole> I agree with that article, but our situation is one where we have no choice but to use super and use it consistently
<tcole> in any case, the problem here is that the parent class may not have setUp
<dobey> well one problem
<alecu> but "Superclasses must use super if their subclasses do". And we can't modify all of trial and twisted, so manually calling the right setUp on the parent sounds reasonable.
<dobey> afaict it works perfectly fine (actually, everything is working as i expect it would), without all the inlineCallbacks stuff
<dobey> i don't understand how doing inlineCallbacks actually makes anything work, since for me, all it does is make stuff not work :(
<tcole> dobey: it's mainly for the MI case
<tcole> alecu, dobey: unfortunately we have a lot of MI happening with twisted test cases; our only choice is to use super consistently everywhere
<dobey> can i just make the test case check for MI and fail with a GTFO message? :)
<tcole> not easily
<tcole> that wouldn't really help either
<dobey> tcole: i don't mind calling super(); that is fine by me; my problem is that for some reason @inlineCallbacks makes what i'm doing just not work
<dobey> if i remove @inlineCallbacks, it works perfectly
<tcole> well, there is the problem of the None-setUp from above
<tcole> that is part of the breakage there
<tcole> dobey: with inlineCallbacks, I mean
<dobey> that doesn't explain why my own tearDown doesn't seem to be getting called
<dobey> or at least, not called consistently
<tcole> your teardown is asynchronous, isn't it?
<tcole> typically what is going on in those cases is that the teardown is being called, but the deferred is not chained/waited for
<dobey> not now; it has 3 yield foo(), the last of which is calling super() with the check for parent tearDown being there
<tcole> that's asynchronous yes
<tcole> at least from an outside perspective
<tcole> anyway, probably you're ending up with a race condition where someone is calling your tearDown (via super() or otherwise), but not waiting for it, so there's a race condition as far as whether it can complete before the test cleanup finishes
<tcole> if not, unclean reactor etc.
<tcole> but, let's try the superSetUp thing next
<tcole> and see how far that gets us
<dobey> then is there any good reason to not remove the inlineCallbacks wrappers until wisted is fixed?
<dobey> the checking for parent setUp/tearDown works fine, but inlineCallbacks still breaks the world
<tcole> well, is it really inlineCallbacks?
<dobey> well, if i remove it, it works; if i add it, it breaks
<tcole> that's a bit simplistic
<tcole> here, let me do up the equivalent explicit callbacks version
<dobey> well, i have no idea how else to debug why my teardown isn't working right
<dobey> inlineCallbacks got added to setUp, and stuff started breaking; if i remove it, things work right again
<dobey> hell, i'll tweak the twisted code and see if it fixes it then
<tcole> dobey: try this: https://pastebin.canonical.com/48013/
<tcole> it *should* fail in the same way as with inlineCallbacks
<tcole> if it doesn't then that tells us some things though
<tcole> hopefully at that point we can focus more specifically on what's going on in tearDown
<dobey>         yield self.bus.flush()
<dobey>         yield self.bus.close()
<dobey> that's basically tearDown()
<dobey> with a check/yield/maybeDeferred on the super() call after that
 * tcole nods
<dobey> tcole: hrmm, with that way of doing things, it seems that the setup_dbus never gets called
<dobey> exceptions.AttributeError: 'TestWithDBus' object has no attribute 'bus'
<dobey> that happens when tearDown() gets called
<tcole> interesting
<tcole> what happens if you short-circuit it with d = defer.succeed(None) ?
<tcole> (putting that after the if/else)
<thisfred> well, since superSetup apparently is None in some cases, it's unsurprising
<thisfred> since in that case it's not called.
<tcole> why would that be unsurprising?
<tcole> thisfred: given this: https://pastebin.canonical.com/48013/
<dobey> overriding the d instantiation doesn't help
<thisfred> well the super method being None is the problem, but all this does is explicitly break the super chain, right? so the setting of the .bus property not happening is unsurprising
<tcole> thisfred: have you read the code I pasted?
<tcole> if superSetUp is None, then it falls through to the d = defer.succeed(None) case
<thisfred> tcole, yep.
<tcole> after which point d.addCallback(setup_dbus) is called
<tcole> and that should call setup_dbus immediately
<tcole> and setup_dbus sets self.bus
<thisfred> ah right
<thisfred> I only read the first part
<thisfred> so then the issue is the callback does not fire at all?
<dobey> tcole: isn't defer.succeed() supposed to take True/False as argument, not None?
<dobey> though I guess None evals to False
<tcole> dobey: no, it takes a result
<dobey> thisfred: it doesn't appear to get called
<tcole> dobey: which gets passed to callbacks
<dobey> ah ok
<tcole> http://twistedmatrix.com/documents/8.1.0/api/twisted.internet.defer.html#succeed
<dobey> so definitely not getting called
<dobey> i added a raise to the setup_dbus, and nothing happens.
<tcole> is superSetUp not None, perhaps?
<thisfred> it should only ever be None in the "superest" class right?
<thisfred> no, the ultimate base class can't call super, that would just fail
<thisfred> I don't see how it can ever be None, rather than an attribute error
<dobey> so it's not
<dobey> the problem is that it returns None
<thisfred> right
<dobey> since it ultimately is hitting the unittest.TestCase.setUp
<tcole> I thought TestCase didn't have a default setUp
<tcole> hm, so it does
<dobey> unittest does
<dobey> twisted doesn't
<tcole> but twisted apparently inherits from TestCase
<tcole> er, from unittest
<dobey> yes
<dobey> but 'pass' just gives you back a None :)
<tcole> I feel like we've been here before
<dobey> watch out for windows that don't exist any more
<tcole> dobey: all right, so... as far as the original problem you were hitting
<tcole> what's the briefest way to reproduce?
<thisfred> what happens if you do this: https://pastebin.canonical.com/48018/
<thisfred> or does that fail in case the setup *does* return a deferred?
<dobey> did this instead: https://pastebin.canonical.com/48019/
<dobey> but still fails
<dobey> the _setup_dbus doesn't seem to get called
<dobey> or twisted is just trapping the exception
<thisfred> does pdb.set_trace() work?
<thisfred> or just debug prints, to see what the values are
<dobey> work where?
<dobey> so i know that the defer.succeed() is being called there
<thisfred> in this setUp, so you can see what d is? I suppose it is None
<thisfred> right
<thisfred> and the callbacks are added, they just never get called
<dobey> right
<dobey> i am guessing it is just twisted being broken
<tcole> I don't even know at this point
<thisfred> t.t.u.TestCase has deferSetup and deferTearDown. Helpfully without any doc strings
<dobey> doc strings are for kids. twisted is hardcore.
<thisfred> Looks like those are only used internally, to call the class' setUp and tearDown in an asynchronous fashion.
<dobey> right
<dobey> which totally breaks everything ever
<nessita> alecu: how's the merge going? too much trouble? can I help?
<tcole> dobey: I think before I waste too much more of your time with this, I should devise a test case that captures the case that the inlineCallbacks change is supposed to fix
<thisfred> dobey: it suggests to me though, that subclasses shouldn't have to bother with deferred themselves in either setUp and tearDown
<alecu> nessita, a bit messy. yes. no, thanks.
<dobey> tcole: i would appreaciate that
<nessita> alecu: :-)
<dobey> thisfred: right, which is why i want to get rid of the inlineCallbacks usage
<thisfred> right
<dobey> well, and because getting rid of it makes everything work like how i'd expect it to
<tcole> thisfred: no, they have to
<tcole> thisfred: subclasses are responsible for chaining deferreds with parent classes
<tcole> deferredSetUp only does the initial call to setUp
<thisfred> tcole: but that would only matter if the superclasses do anything with deferreds in *their* setup, right? Which the dbus test case does, I guess
<dobey> tcole: it seems like what you're trying to say is that parent classes are responsible for chaining deferreds with subclasses, instead; no?
<tcole> thisfred: yeah, in practice, though it's not very good to *assume* that the superclass doesn't
<tcole> dobey: well, they're responsible for returning a deferred that subclasses can chain to
<thisfred> tcole: well, that seems to be twisted's expectation, foolish or no
<tcole> dobey: and they're responsible for using super() correctly and chaining to that deferred so that MI works correctly
<thisfred> hmm, maybe not. They just cater to the simplest use case
<tcole> I don't think whoever wrote this thought this through very carefully
<tcole> or maybe MI wasn't part of the intended use case
<tcole> but I guess we need to fix that since we have a lot of MI in tests
<dobey> i don't think MI matters here right now
<tcole> some of DBusTestCase's subclasses in ubuntuone-servers use MI, IIRC
<dobey> ugh a recall on my car
<dobey> tcole: afaict, nothing in ubuntuone-servers is using DBusTestCase
<tcole> lemme check
<dobey> some of the ubuntuone-client tests do, and a couple might use MI. not sure
<tcole> yeah, it's the client tests apparently
<tcole> ./sourcecode/ubuntuone-client/tests/platform/linux/test_dbus.py:class DBusTwistedTestCase(DBusTestCase, BaseTwistedTestCase):
<dobey> right
<tcole> and it doesn't chain super() correctly
<tcole> or the deferred
<tcole> gee, I wonder why these tests are so flaky? :P
<dobey> but that doesn't explain why adding the deferred junk makes the tests fail that don't use MI
<dobey> omfg, someone else decided to name something 'neon'
<alecu> dobey, as in "Evangelion" ?
<dobey> well, so there is an http library called neon
<dobey> and then at UDS, there was that arm graphics project thing mentioned, also called neon
<dobey> and now there is a kde thing called project neon
<dobey> anyway
<dobey> my brain is twisted now
<dobey> have a good evening all. hopefully we can fix this tomorrow
<dobey> oh, can i get a second review on https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-dev-tools/dbus-priv/+merge/63022 please?
<dobey> anyway, good evening :)
 * nessita -> food hunting, brb
 * thisfred off too, see y'all tomorrow
<thisfred> let's see if the dog wants to go out in 96F
#ubuntuone 2011-06-01
<nessita> ok, I'm gone
<nessita> bye all!
<nigelb> dobey: There was always a KDE thing called Neon.  Its the project which gets daily builds of kde.
<nigelb> but yeah, lack of imagination.  We should have an app which spits out random project names :)
<duanedesign> hello nigelb
<nigelb> hey duanedesign :)
<ralsina> morning
<duanedesign> o/
<mandel> morning all
<duanedesign> o/
<ralsina> morning mandel
<mandel> ralsina: buenos dias :)
<fagan> morning
<ralsina> morning fagan
<fagan> ralsina: want me to look into that nm bug
<ralsina> fagan: good idea
<fagan> ralsina: cool I have a good idea about how and what to do
<ralsina> fagan: great!
<fagan> ralsina: ill ask if I dont know anyway
<ralsina> fagan: ok, go ahead
 * duanedesign wonders if mr rye is around?
 * fagan break
<nessita> hello everyone!
<duanedesign> o/
<fagan> morning nessita
<fagan> looking forward to london nessita?
<nessita> fagan: I have different feelings, sometimes yes, sometimes I would like to stay at home (too much traveling lately). How about you?
<fagan> nessita: well im just interested in whats going on more as a learning experience and all that
<fagan> nessita: its always get being in those kind of meetings
<fagan> nessita: like I learned a lot at UDS when I was there, I learned a lot at the windows sprint so any more experiences to take in is a plus
<nessita> right
<nessita> ralsina: hello there, you around?
<duanedesign> anyone aware of any Tomboy-1.6.0 dataloss bugs that would cause you to lose notes?
<nessita> I'm not, maybe rye knows?
<ralsina> morning nessita
<ralsina> was having lunch
<duanedesign> mmmm, lunch
<ralsina> duanedesign: there is no data losage reported in the last month or so, AFAIK
<nessita> ralsina: hello! was it a good lunch?
<ralsina> nessita: pretty good yes!
<nessita> ralsina: QT question, when you have a moment
<ralsina> right now is good
<nessita> ok, so
<nessita> I need to "walk" a QTreeWidget in order to do some asserts over its content. Google suggest using a QTreeWidgetItemIterator, which kinda sounds right, but when I constructs a QTreeWidgetItemIterator from my treewidget, the result is None
<nessita> this is my code:
<nessita> tree_iter = gui.QtGui.QTreeWidgetItemIterator(self.ui.ui.folders)
<nessita> and tree_iter is None
<ralsina> let me check...
<ralsina> well, according to the C++ docs that should work
<ralsina> now let me see if it's broken on python...
<ralsina> nessita: workaround: http://www.mail-archive.com/pyqt@riverbankcomputing.com/msg11348.html
 * nessita reds
<nessita> reads*
<ralsina> but there are examples of people using the iterator, so can you point me to the code?
<ralsina> in fact, I don't know how tree_iter could be None, since that's a class instantiation :-D
<nessita> let me re confirm
<nessita> it may be PICNIC
 * nessita checks for the third time
<nessita> ralsina: so, you're right (as usual in this area) :-)
<nessita> what I can't do, like you said, is iterate over that result
<ralsina> haha, you have found my area of expertise ;-)
<ralsina> I knew I had one!
<nessita> :-)
 * fagan thinks he found the bit of code he needs
<fagan> nessita: Bug #790717 is in the cp not the sso
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 790717 in ubuntu-sso-client "Changes to the network manager break network detection (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/790717
<fagan> nessita: its just in the detection of the network state
<nessita> fagan: nopes
<nessita> fagan: the main code is located in ussoc
<nessita> see the imports
<fagan> nessita: oh
<nessita>      34 from ubuntu_sso import networkstate
<fagan> ahhhhh
<nessita> ;-)
<fagan> nessita: well that shows why I was confused all morning
<nessita> hehe
<fagan> ralsina: if I make a branch and it gets merged into trunk to fix the network state thing wouldnt that break the nightlies for everyone no on 11.10
<fagan> *not
<ralsina> fagan: you tell me! You should make sure it doesn't ;-)
<fagan> ralsina: good point
<mandel> ralsina: pong
<nessita> fagan: if you try to fix it, please take into account the following:
<nessita> fagan: the code needs to be test driven or at least be accompanied with tests covering all the changes. And it has to keep working with natty, maverick and lucid, since we provide PPA for those :-)
<ralsina> in fact, this is a neat case where a "small" fix is going to keep you busy for... a week or so ;-)
<fagan> nessita: yeah ill make sure its working on at least natty and 11.10
<nessita> fagan: ping me for reviews!
<fagan> nessita: yeah harsh harsh reviews :D
<nessita> nooooooo, lies!
 * fagan will break everything
<nessita> I'm a good girl
<ralsina> nessita harsh? naaaaaaaah
<nessita> exactly
 * nessita is a sweet dolly doll-like girl
<fagan> oh one question
 * nessita thinks this f****ng trees are making my life miserable 
<beuno> nessita, wasn't chucky a doll as well?
<duanedesign> lol
<nessita> beuno: but that was a male doll :-D. Though hard to guess, I'm a girl doll
<fagan> actually nope false alarm no question
<nessita> or did chucky have a girlfriend?
<beuno> nessita, he did in Chuky 2!
<beuno> a bride
<duanedesign> beuno: the one and only time I ever hitchhicked the person had a Chucky doll in their car. o.O
<nessita> LOL
<duanedesign> the bride of Chucky :)
<beuno> duanedesign, does this story end in a tub full of ice?
<fagan> Is it wrong that I dont know what you guys (and gal) are talking about
<ralsina> fagan: yes, it's unforgivable
<nessita> the unforgiven!
<fagan> hahah
<ralsina> specially about "Bride of Chucky"
 * nessita requests metallica
<duanedesign> beuno: :D fortunately no.
 * fagan googles
<ralsina> fagan: careful, that movie contains puppet intercourse
<fagan> ralsina: oh no then its not my kind of film
<ralsina> fagan: it was necessary for the plot!
 * fagan is still a little sick from a flash of two girls one cup
<fagan> ralsina: names of vars
<ralsina> fagan: it's not THAT kind of movie, you sicko
<fagan> ralsina: I need to do a second state number for 11.10+ so what should I call it
<fagan> ralsina: hahah
<ralsina> fagan: I don't follow you
<fagan> ralsina: well at the moment they are like NM_STATE_DISCONNECTED = 4
<fagan> thats a different number for the new spec
<fagan> so id need two vars 1 for the old style one for the new style
<voidspace> ralsina: Chipaca: ping
<ralsina> if there is a way to see the NM version, just check and set the right numbers
<fagan> what should I call the var
<ralsina> voidspace: pong, saw the CV
<voidspace> ralsina: cool, after I sent it William realised he forgot to include details of his education in the cv
<fagan> oooh that gives me an interesting idea on how to take on this
<ralsina> voidspace: I am thoroughly impressed and want to have his children, or something like that ;-)
<voidspace> ralsina: I have an updated version if you want it - but he already put the updated version into the system
<voidspace> ralsina: hah :-)
<nessita> me
<ralsina> besides, I *have* tried to write a PLY thing to parse excel into python and am amazed someone succeeded ;-)
<fagan> me
<ralsina> voidspace: I will mail him in like 15 minutes
<voidspace> ralsina: anyway, snap him up soon or we'll hire him for our team - Gustavo has already emailed him to arrange a voice chat about working on ensemble
<ralsina> me
<voidspace> ralsina: so the race is on...
<ralsina> voidspace: :-)
<voidspace> ralsina: yeah - the whole excel formula syntax -> python translate pipeline was great fun
<voidspace> ralsina: I worked on it quite a bit too
<nessita> alecu, thisfred, dobey?
<thisfred> me
<voidspace> ralsina: but most of it was already implemented (by Will) when I joined Resolver - although we continually added new features
<ralsina> voidspace: you know the original excel parser is not actually a parser, right? It's just a stack of handmade if chains
<dobey> me
<voidspace> ralsina: I didn't know that
<fagan> ralsina: mandel too no?
<voidspace> ralsina: we did it properly :-)
<nessita> DONE: more Cloud folders tab, started adding tests for that, got stucked and unstucked several times (but I keep moving forward).
<nessita> TODO: please, finish the cloud folders!
<nessita> BLOCKED: not ATM
<nessita> NEXT: fagan
<nessita> fagan: nopes
<fagan> DONE
<fagan> * finding where to do the work for the nm bug
<fagan> * payroll
<fagan> TODO
<fagan> * fix the bug
<fagan> * investigate if there is a way to query the nm version to set the var nicely rather than have some extras
<fagan> Blocked
<fagan> * nope
<voidspace> ralsina: anyway, I'll leave you in peace - but really you'll need to move quickly if he's interesting...
<fagan> ralsina: I think is next
<fagan> yep gogo
<ralsina> DONE: meetings, reviews, pinged design to confirm we have signoffs for everyhting, administrivia (yes, the same thing every day)
<ralsina> TODO: same as every day. Try to conquer the world pinky!
<ralsina> BLOCKED: no
<nessita> that only happens at nights!
<ralsina> thisfred?
<thisfred> DONE: cry hot couchdb tears of sadness. Also was unhelpful with at twisted trial issues. TODO: more couchdb debugging BLOCKED: no NEXT: dobey
<dobey> λ DONE: bug #789299, lots of debugging on 789300
<dobey> λ TODO: bug #789300, bug #771488
<dobey> λ BLCK: Twisted.
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 789299 in ubuntuone-dev-tools "DBusTestCase sometimes connects to real session bus (affects: 1) (heat: 5)" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/789299
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 789300 in ubuntuone-dev-tools "DBusTestCase needs to work with Qt main loop as well (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/789300
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 771488 in ubuntuone-dev-tools "u1trial should unset GTK_MODULES (affects: 1) (heat: 4)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/771488
<ralsina> voidspace: I will go really quick now!
<nessita> dobey: any idea why your branch is not being merged?  https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-dev-tools/dbus-priv/+merge/63022 I approved it this morning
<dobey> no, i'll look
<nessita> thanks
<nessita> ralsina: is alecu coming today?
<ralsina> nessita: AFAIK he should
 * fagan hopes tarmac doesnt blow up before the sprint 
<dobey> well it's not a huge deal if it does next week. not like there will be a massive amount of branches being landed
<ralsina> fagan: mashalla! <knock on table>
<fagan> ok then I thought there would be at least some development going on next week
<thisfred> dobey: actually from what I heard there will be more coding and less talking than last yeat
<thisfred> year
<dobey> wtf cron
<fagan> I suppose I wasnt exactly fully aware of the entire content of the week
<dobey> thisfred: i thought there were just going to be more cage matches (team building)
<Chipaca> dobey: 4 of the 5 days are "mostly" hands-on
<thisfred> dobey: remember the first rule of sprint club
<dobey> Chipaca: those are the best kinds of cage matches
<fagan> thisfred: ooh I know "dont talk about sprint club"
<alecu> Hola gente!
<thisfred> holalecu!
<ralsina> alecu: say me!
<alecu> sorry I'm late, got delayed getting to kinder.
<alecu> me
<ralsina> alecu, go ahead ;-)
 * fagan hugs dfeet
<dobey> make sure you wash dfeet before you hug them
<fagan> dobey: I like it dirty
<fagan> :
<fagan> :D
<alecu> DONE: worked on the "devices" tab; worked on a hard merge with nessita's latest branch
<alecu> TODO: finish merge and devices branch
<alecu> BLOCKED: some weird dbus initialization issues are blocking the merge
 * fagan grew up in the christina agulara generation 
<alecu> yuk
<dobey> shen me niao!
<dobey> ok, so why would cron just stop working all of a sudden?
<dobey> 'cron' appears to be running, as does 'atd'
<dobey> but it hasn't processed any jobs for 2.5 hours
<ralsina> dobey: you know noone will know. You can give me shell access and I can probably guess using strace ;-)
<dobey> well i restarted cron and atd, but i think i did it just after the time had passed for it to run again, so will wait until 9:30 and see
 * fagan is terrible with dbus 
<dobey> ralsina: ah, apparently there was a pam security update that broke it
<dobey> ralsina: i guess it got installed automatically on my lucid server just before 07:00 today
<dobey> which is why the last run of tarmac was at 06:45 on that box
<ralsina> dobey: fun!
<dobey> ok
<dobey> 5 minutes and my branch should land then
<dobey> huzzah, it is back
<thisfred> dobey: hmm, I wonder if that explains why my mail suddenly stopped being fetched automatically yesterday. What did you do to fix cron?
<thisfred> or does it fix itself?
<dobey> there is another update today for pam that fixed it
<dobey> so just upgrade again
<thisfred> ah ok
<dobey> ok, back to this awful twisted mess
 * fagan sees the irony of the name twisted when dobey talks that way 
<dobey> i'm not entirely sure what to do here
 * ralsina records the moment for posterity
<dobey> ok, well i'm sure of what to do, but you won't let me do it :)
 * fagan break 
<ralsina> dobey: you are probably right ;)
<dobey> and it still wouldn't solve the problem in the case where we do have to use twisted
<fagan> dobey: can
<ralsina> dobey: care to explain a little bit what the problem is? Sometimes it helps
<dobey> twisted's TestCase does not have a setUp or tearDown defined itself
 * fagan was going to ask a question but then realised he read it in a book already anyway :)
<dobey> and it expects all subclasses to return deferreds in setUp/tearDown
<dobey> and also in test_foo()
<thisfred> dobey: well, not exactly true: If *any* of the subclasses return a deferred in setUp or tearDown, they will all have to and take care of properly chaining those deferreds
<dobey> but, it seems, since it doesn't have those methods, when we do super() to call them, the ultimate setUp which gets called, is from unittest.TestCase, which returns None (because it's just an empty function)
<dobey> thisfred: i am just trying to make it work correctly in devtools at least first; and it's not complex enough to hit that issue :)
<thisfred> right, that's the real problem
<dobey> and so even when we check for the None result, and set up our own deferred, the method i added as a callback, never gets called, so the setUp pieces never actually get done
<thisfred> dobey: well if there wasn't the dbus test case, I'm pretty sure the super would just work
<dobey> thisfred: well it does work, if we don't try to deal with deferreds
<ralsina> hmmmm
 * thisfred stops confusing the issue
<thisfred> right
<dobey> except when we try to be good citizens, and deal with deferreds, it breaks
<ralsina> we *could* monkeypatch  TestCase
 * ralsina ducks
<dobey> i don't think it matters
<dobey> the problem isn't necessarily that the parent TestCase has no setUp/tearDown
<dobey> the real problem is the deferreds
<dobey> to fix it properly, i think we'd need to rewrite much of the twisted TestCase
<ralsina> right
<dobey> because, basically, there's no way to do synchronous code with it
<dobey> and we need to make synchronous calls
<ralsina> I'm surprised noone ever ran into this
<dobey> which is why all of our tests always end up failing completely randomly with nonsensical errors
<thisfred> well we're doing synchronous code with asynchronous superclasses
<thisfred> having  a completely synchronous TestCase hierarchy works.
<ralsina> we aren't the first ;-)
<ralsina> http://twistedmatrix.com/pipermail/twisted-python/2008-July/018120.html
<dobey> yeah the inlineCallbacks rubbish is what breaks :)
<ralsina> dobey: see? Everything has been tried before ;-)
<dobey> which is ironic
<dobey> because "do what twisted wants" is when everything breaks
<dobey> but "do what seems right to me" is when everything works
<dobey> so i can only take this to mean that twisted is obviously just completely wrong
<dobey> but alas
<thisfred> dobey: have we tried using returnValue()
<thisfred> I think that may be the missing part
<dobey> what is that?
<thisfred> with inlineDeferred, the method cannot return a value, because it's a generator, so it always yields None by default
<thisfred> but twisted has a returnValue() that can return the deferred instead
<thisfred> http://twistedmatrix.com/documents/8.1.0/api/twisted.internet.defer.html#inlineCallbacks
<thisfred> and http://twistedmatrix.com/documents/8.1.0/api/twisted.internet.defer.html#returnValue
<fagan> \o/ ralsina I got the version of network manager
<dobey> wtf
<thisfred> yeah
<thisfred> twisted is a mess
<ralsina> fagan: cool, you are 5% there ;-)
<fagan> ralsina: well now all I need to do is sub in the other values and it should work
<fagan> ralsina: (when the version is greater than the version im on since that was when the sate values changed
<fagan> (
<fagan> )
<ralsina> fagan: making it work is 10% of the work. You need to create a test case that fails without your fix, and works with the fix, too
<fagan> ralsina: yeah I know ill have it tested to hell
<thisfred> well, ideally you'd start with that test
<ralsina> fagan: what thisfred said ;-)
<thisfred> which is easier than writing it afterwards
<ralsina> now you have to *remove* the fix before writing the test
<fagan> yeah I know im trying to make sure that it is just right
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> returnValue seems to make things worse, not better
<dobey> but that follows with my experience of using twisted :-/
<dobey> so not exactly unexpected
<dobey> hrmm, i think i need to postprocess some of my mp3s, particularly the classical pieces; so that the average volume is higher
<dobey> can barely hear this symphony 1 in d minor recording
<thisfred> mp3gain/vorbisgain are your firends
<dobey> yeah
<dobey> but "having to do stuff" is not my friend
<ralsina> ok, coffee break for me.
<dobey> says the guy who is designing a language
<thisfred> dobey: find -L . -iname '*.mp3'  -print0 | xargs -0 mp3gain -k -r -f
<thisfred> done
<thisfred> although that does not do album gain, which you may want for classical
<dobey> right
<dobey> actually, what i *want* is for the music player to be smart
<dobey> but i suppose that's asking too much in the world of foss
<fagan> :( the version numbers in nm are dumb
<dobey> uh, no they aren't
<fagan> well the version number is 0.8.9997 in 11.10
<fagan> It means ill have to do a str comparison and id prefer to do a float
<dobey> yes
<dobey> uhm
<fagan> im up for suggestions on how to do it though I may be just seeing it wrong
<fagan> I was thinking of dropping the leading 0. and doing a float and having it going >= the version that state changed
<thisfred> It's not that hard if you don't have to handle alphas, betas, rcs etc
<thisfred> fagan: then what happens when it hits 1.0?
<dobey> seriously, version comparisons is like the one thing that python can actually do well
<fagan> dobey: could you explain it to me why that is
<fagan> thisfred: well id say im just overcomplicating it because im overlooking something that other peole might know
<dobey> because it is dynamic
<dobey> also, floats are stupid
<thisfred> fagan: so write a test that covers a single case, and make that test pass, then think of a use case that is not covered by the existing tests, and repeat
<thisfred> this prevents analysis paralysis
<fagan> thisfred: ok then thats cool so ill make it work first and work backwards
<fagan> weird question, why are we doing the network state thing when we could use the bool that says if you are connected instead
<fagan> id say that would be more of a question for alecu since he wrote it
<dobey> meta-x pyshcoanalyze-zippy
<fagan> and it would be backwards compatable too if we did it with the bool
<dobey> i don't know what bool you're talking about, but you are wrong
<fagan> dobey: there is a var in the dbus that we have access to that says if you are connected or not
<fagan> NetworkingEnabled
<dobey> that has nothing to do with connectivity
<dobey> stop making assumptions
<fagan> dobey: hmmm well I see what you mean now sorry
<dobey> why oh why is twisted so insane
<alecu> fagan, make a tuple out of the version string, and compare with a version tuples
<fagan> alecu: cool will try that, just working it out with strings first and ill do that after
<dobey> the only base type in python is object. any US-ASCII encoded number in a "string" can be an int
<dobey> sigh
<dobey> Exception dbus.exceptions.DBusException: DBusException('Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.',) in <bound method BusName.__del__ of <dbus.service.BusName com.ubuntuone.controlpanel on <dbus._dbus.SessionBus (session) at 0xeaaaf8c> at 0xeb1768c>> ignored
<dobey> i wonder where that came from. it is weird
<dobey> but i get that in control-panel, and it has some very very weird usage of test cases
<nessita> ralsina: ping?
<dobey> ok this is messed up
<dobey> tcole: ping
<dobey> hrmm, does super() do the right thing with MI?
 * dobey wonders
<thisfred> dobey: It does, though not always the thing you'd expect, depending on how well you know the MRO
<thisfred> dobey: if you're wondering MI is the problem, change the order of the baseclasses in the class that does MI
<dobey> interesting
<thisfred> this *should* only matter if both of them implement the method you're supering to
<thisfred> but if they do, it does matter
<dobey> ok
<dobey> NOT interesting :'(
<dobey> switching to super() with @inlineCallbacks in the u1client tests, caused memory usage to go to > 1.3G RSS, and caused lots of other errors in the tests directly
<dobey> so uhm
<dobey> time to rewrite i think
<dobey> i think i'm going ot have to reboot now, just to fix up my memory usage
<dobey> swap == slllllllllllllllllllloooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwww
<dobey> so fixing ubuntuone-client seems to be not an option right now
<thisfred> let me know if there's anything I can pick up or look at
<dobey> i am not sure there is
<dobey> i think "do what actually works now" is better than "do what twisted seems to expect, but always fails to work correctly"
<dobey> so i think i'll just propose what i have now
<thisfred> right. Fixing twistedtestcase is out of scope. We should contact jml to see if he knows a workaround that does work, I think, but barring that...
<dobey> well, i am not sure it is as simple as "fixing twisted's testcase"
<thisfred> maybe not
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-dev-tools/dbus-strict-priv/+merge/63134
<thisfred> looking
<dobey> wrong button...
<dobey> don't click the (x)
<thisfred> actually I hit ^R to refresh my browser while xchat still had focus
<thisfred> I do that a lot
<thisfred> dobey: so what I don't understand is, if we're not using inline callbacks, why do setUp and tearDown still need to be generators?
<dobey> well, it doesn't matter, but i'd rather have the change to go back to inlineCallbacks be the simplest possible
<thisfred> ok, looks good to me, +1ing
<thisfred> though tim should probably add his 2¢
<fagan> Think I have it
<dobey> tcole: ^^
<dobey> i guess tcole's hilight in irc is acting up
<thisfred> or he might not be up yet, west coast slacker ;)
<dobey> he's usually up early
<dobey> he's usually up earlier in EST, than when he actually lived over here :)
<thisfred> I'm actually seriously considering moving to Portland next year, but getting up at 6 or so will take some getting used to
<thisfred> probably 5 if I have to walk the dog
<dobey> also, it's portland
<thisfred> yeah, we covered that :)
<dobey> i don't know how you'd survive without the weekly murders
<fagan> Anyone on 10.10 or 10.04 that can test a branch for me
<fagan> nessita: ^?
<dobey> what branch?
<nessita> fagan: I'm 11.04
<fagan> dobey: the one that fixes the nm thing
<fagan> dobey: and hopefully doesnt break everything else
<dobey> nm hasn't changed since before lucid, until O
<nessita> dobey: he's proposing a change to work with O, and he can't break former clients :-)
<fagan> dobey: well 11.10 the states have changed
<dobey> nessita: yes, but 11.04 is old enough :)
<fagan> oh you guys refer to the new release as 0?
<dobey> fagan: it is Oneiric Ocelot
<nessita> dobey: right, but he should (the same) test older clients, as a final test
<dobey> or Ocular Oroborus
<fagan> dobey: I cant spell it so I just go 11.10
<fagan> :D
<dobey> nessita: well we don't test every branch on 10.04 before putting code in trunk
<nessita> dobey: right. Maybe we all should, but since fagan is new to our source tree we're asking him to
<fagan> nessita: well ill make sure it doesnt break on 11.04 first and since it hasnt changed in the previous releases I can just ask for a review on it and walk them through whats up
<fagan> rather than going back in the releases since it didnt change anyway
 * fagan tests (just to make sure)
 * alecu will have lunch
<dobey> ah lunch
<dobey> i need to get lunch too. and also have an appointment and some errands to tend to. bbl
<fagan> nessita: ok just tested it myself and its working on 11.04
<fagan> can you check it out for me
<fagan> I can do it in a merge im pretty sure
<fagan> or ralsina for that matter can look at it
<fagan> feck it ill just do the merge proposal and ask for you guys to look at it if I did it wrong ill fix it but it should work
<nessita> fagan: what's the link to the merge proposal?
<nessita> yes, I can look at it, just send me the link
<nessita> I'll look after lunch, which is ready right now! :-)
 * nessita brbs
<fagan> nessita: cool ill make the merge and ping you with it
<fagan> reviews please https://code.launchpad.net/~shanepatrickfagan/ubuntu-sso-client/nm-state-bug-fix/+merge/63136
<fagan> nessita: we can ask for 3 reviewers for me for this one just to make sure
<fagan> I have to say I was being a bit cheeky when I wrote the line that checks the version number but it works perfect so I cant complain
<fagan> it may have been unnessiary though I probably did a few things wrong
 * fagan checks if he could have done it differently 
<fagan> ok working the easier way and tested on both versions again
 * fagan feels good about this now 
<fagan> Ok have to go to the shop be back in a few minutes and then will EOD
<nessita> fagan: there is no tests for this change :-)
<nessita> fagan: you need to add tests to assert over each branch of the if
<fagan> nessita: well sudo python install and then fire up the cp
<nessita> fagan: no no, you're not following :-)
<nessita> fagan: we require all changes to be accompanied with unit tests
<nessita> besides the usual IRL testing that reviewers should do
<fagan> nessita: with mocker?
 * fagan probably is still lost :S
<nessita> fagan: with whatever is needed, you should check networkstate/tests/linux.py
<nessita> and add the proper tests for this new functionality
<fagan> nessita: ahh ok well ill do that tomorrow then I suppose
<fagan> since thats something new to figure out too
<nessita> ok, I'll add this comments to the merge proposal
<fagan> nessita: other than that does the code look ok?
<nessita> fagan: in general, yes. But for example you define self.NM_STATE_UNKNOWN in one branch of the if and not in the other
<nessita> that will make the code not work properly for all cases
<fagan> nessita: cool will fix that (its the same in both cases I just forgot to move it)
<nessita> ack
<fagan> like that var is 0 for both
<fagan> fixed
<fagan> ok so thats something nice to work on tomorrow
<fagan> actually writing the test cases
<nessita> fagan: thanks for helping with this!
<fagan> nessita: well making myself useful is always good
<fagan> learning + helping = winning
<nessita> fagan: also, tests do not run in your branch, I'll add that to the MP as well
<fagan> nessita: in what way?
<fagan> so they dont run at all on it?
<nessita> right, see the comment I added
<fagan> will check it out
<fagan> ah so the test imports the vars the way they were before
<fagan> I think I can fix that pretty easy
<fagan> anyway thats work for tomorrow EOD
<nessita> enjoy
<fagan> nessita: thanks for the help
<nessita> anytime
<thisfred> bah, couchdb+erlang in natty is broken, as well as in oneiric
<thisfred> but differently
<thisfred> ralsina: I don't know what the best way forward is wrt ^ / bug #665024
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 665024 in erlang (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "Desktopcouch doesn't replicate with json_encode error 500 (affects: 8) (dups: 2) (heat: 46)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/665024
<thisfred> For Oneiric, packaging couchdb 1.0.3 or 1.1.0 (to be released this week, with any luck)
<thisfred> For natty, patches to erlang-ssl and maybe couchdb.
<thisfred> I think
<thisfred> I best get on those I guess
<nessita> thisfred: any idea when those broke?
<thisfred> nessita: not really, erlang-ssl has a problem in r13, which was fixed in r14, but there was never an official bug for it anywhere
<thisfred> nessita: the problem is the bug is apparently not always triggered
<thisfred> it has to do with chunking and ssl, I bet
<nessita> right, otherwise we had have tons of reports
<thisfred> well, we have quite a few
<thisfred> but I didn't see it myself until today
<thisfred> and the logs don't show any useful info unless you turn debug level logging on. And then ask someone in #couchdb to explain the logs... :S
<nessita> thisfred: maybe we should email ubunet-discuss to ask for advice?
<nessita> are the fixes SRUables?
<thisfred> yes, in the sense that the erlang-ssl patch is not big, but since it touches ssl, it will have to be reviewed quite carefully, by someone who speaks erlang, I suspect
<thisfred> this is the patch https://gist.github.com/603808
<thisfred> I am first gonna see if it even solves the problem, and if so, put the version into our nightlies, so at least some people have the benefit of the fix
<thisfred> then try to sru it
<nessita> thisfred: makes tons of sense
<thisfred> should help with my goal of becoming an Ubuntu dev, I guess.
<thisfred> glass -> 1% full
<fagan> thisfred: are you an ubuntu member?
<thisfred> nope
<thisfred> depending on what you mean by member
<fagan> thisfred: well do you have @ubuntu.com email reallu
<fagan> *really
<thisfred> yeah  I think I do, though I've never used it.
<thisfred> I think everyone at canonical gets that still, but we're no longer automatically ubuntu developers
<thisfred> not sure though
<fagan> thisfred: I dont think everyone at canonical gets one I remember the release manager had to apply and she got turned down inially for it
<fagan> thisfred: you could try to send an email to your lp id + @ubuntu.com and see anyway
<fagan> Anyway I have to reboot see you all tomorrow
<beuno> everyone does get it
<beuno> we're not suppose to use it unless we're Ubuntu members  :)
<thisfred> ah right. So I'm a good boy
<thisfred> cookie?
 * beuno pets thisfred 
 * beuno throws a treat in the air
 * dobey shakes his head
 * teknico shakes his snakes
<dobey> shaking snakes can be dangerous dude
<nessita> alecu: you still fighting the big merge? :-(
<thisfred> Is that teknico in the photo on http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snake_handling ?
<ralsina> thisfred: still around?
<thisfred> ralsina: yep
<ralsina> I suppose what you said is the right course, even if it's a huge pain
<thisfred> ralsina: yeah, building erlang with the patch now, to see if it even works
<ralsina> I don't know who we have handy that can back you up on erlang
<ralsina> specially for something security-related
<nessita> I would say Elliot...
<thisfred> maybe, or Gustavo maybe
<ralsina> cool, then, good luck with that
<nessita> ralsina: you available for a review?
<nessita> not sure how late is there
<thisfred> anyway, if we propose the SRU, and motivate it, the SRU review process should take care of that
<ralsina> nessita: I just had a 4 hour coffee break, I am here for an hour or two ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: yey! https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/list-folders/+merge/63149
<nessita> ralsina: be strict with the QT stuff, please
<ralsina> nessita: ok, I'm looking at it
<ralsina> nessita: will try to curb my easygoing nature
<nessita> I'll build some mate in the mean time
<nessita> ralsina: jejeje
<dobey> make: *** No rule to make target `mate'.  Stop.
<nessita> lol
<ralsina> nessita: what's the format of the icon images? jpg, png?
<nessita> ralsina: what icons? the one I'm setting by name?
<ralsina> alecu, nessita, quick mumble in say 15 minutes?
<nessita> sure
<dobey> bmp FTL
<ralsina> nessita: yes, the files for those icons
<ralsina> nessita: there is a packaging problem with non-png images
<nessita> ralsina: the files are being distributed by the theme, not by us
<ralsina> nessita: ok, we need to have a copy for the windows version...
<nessita> ralsina: right
<nessita> we can ask the icons to our designer and make those the defaults if the theme's are not available
<nessita> since fromTheme accepts an optional argument for a fallback
<ralsina> hahaha, humanize goes to YiB :)
<nessita> wel...
<nessita> well, Chipaca inspired me ;-)
<ralsina> I know, same effort ;-)
<nessita> ok, now yes, build mate time
<dobey> ralsina: png? i thought they had to be bmp?
<ralsina> dobey: nope, png
<ralsina> dobey: the problem is with deploying Qt modules, and the only "non-plugin" image format is png
<ralsina> touch mate.c; make mate
<ralsina> of course, it mails, but is more interesting that just make mate
<dobey> ralsina: ok, that shouldn't be a big issue then
<ralsina> dobey: nope, it was more annoying on SSO because the captcha is a JPG
<dobey> right
<ralsina> s/mails/fails 2 before
<nessita> ralsina: but in SSO the captcha is not distributed, but downloaded...
<nessita> was that an issue as well?
<ralsina> nessita: yes, because we needed to create a QPixmap out of it to display it
<nessita> ah...
<ralsina> manuel did a workaround using PIL but that's ugly
<nessita> so is difficult to show a JPG using QT? sounds... poor
<ralsina> no, shwing it using Qt is trivial
<dobey> well, apparently not :)
<ralsina> Showing it using PyQt from a frozen exe on windows... not trivial. It breaks when you have PyQt installed
<ralsina> nessita: line 492 f the diff
<ralsina> what you are doing probably works, but did you check every possible flag? Keep in mind you are restting all the others
<nessita> ralsina: yes, I did
<nessita> ralsina: is there any other (cleaner) way?
<ralsina> cleaner?  well, you can take item.flags() and OR them with the ones you want set
<nessita> right, but I want to unset flags
<nessita> shall I OR with the ~ of those I need unset?
<ralsina> yes, too
<ralsina> that's why I am not sure it's actually cleaner ;-)
<nessita> right, in this case I think I prefer the absolutely explicitness
<ralsina> alecu: ping?
<nessita> if we miss a flag we will find out soon enough
<ralsina> surely
<ralsina> nessita: if it was intentional, it's A-OK
<ralsina> nessita: +1 from me
<nessita> ralsina: thanks!
<nessita> alecu: review please? https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/list-folders/+merge/63149
<ralsina> alecu seems to be gone
<nessita> right, he mentioned having lunch at 1pm ART, maybe he got delayed?
<ralsina> ok, I can wait for him another 15 minutes
<nessita> ralsina: want me to call him or text him?
<ralsina> or I can come back in one hour and have our talk
<nessita> is cheap for me :-)
<ralsina> ok, at 5PM your time we talk
<nessita> ok, I'll let him know
<nessita> I texted him, let's see if he responds
<dobey> tcole: are you there?
<nessita> ralsina: alecu says he will be here in 15', shall we have the meeting then or at 5pm ART?
<ralsina> ok, in 15 is fine
<dobey> hrmm, i really want to get this branch in
<dobey> oh well, brb; gotta drop a couple things in the post
<tcole> dobey: pong
<tcole> dobey: what's up?
<alecu> ralsina, nessita: I'm back. Sorry for the delay, had to go to the bank and run some "trámites"
<nessita> ralsina: so, meeting? are we still in time?
<ralsina> I'm here
<ralsina> let's have a quick chat in #meeting2011?
<nessita> ah, no mumble? ok
<ralsina> No mumble because tato is asleep
<dobey> tcole: can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-dev-tools/dbus-strict-priv/+merge/63134 please?
<tcole> dobey: okay, I'll have a look
<thisfred> erlang fix seems to work and not break other stuff. Uploaded to nightlies
<dobey> hmm
<tcole> dobey: +1
<dobey> yay!
<dobey> thanks!
<dobey> weird
<dobey> i think lp automatically scheduled rebuilds of a recipe, when i pushed the packaging branch
<dobey> or i requested the builds and for some reason don't remember doing it
<dobey> confusing
<dobey> thisfred: uhm
<thisfred> dobey?
<dobey> thisfred: are you running oneiric already?
<thisfred> what'd I break?
<thisfred> nope
<dobey> thisfred: why'd you upload erlang to the nightlies ppa as an oneiric package then?
<thisfred> dobey: I tried yesterday, and it completely broke my laptop
<dobey> thisfred: it's older than the version which is already in oneiric
<thisfred> dobey. hmm, I branched it from the natty package, so why would it say oneiric
<dobey> thisfred: are you *sure* you're not on oneiric? :)
<thisfred> dobey and I know it's older than the O version
<dobey> where did you branch it from?
<thisfred> that one doesn't have the problem (though it has another one)
<thisfred> dobey ubuntu:n/erlang
<dobey> thisfred: hrmm, and you should have added the ~seriesN to the end
<thisfred> dobey yes, I realized that just after the upload. I'll delete it from the ppa and try again
<dobey> ok
<dobey> make sure changelog says 'natty' this time too :)
<thisfred> yeah, weird it would change that to O
<thisfred> dobey what would ~seriesN be in this case?
<dobey> well for natty i think ~natty1 is appropriate
<thisfred> kk
<thisfred> dobey: done. And yeah dch -i sets it to oneiric by default. Which I guess is smart, since SRUs would be the exception rather than the rule
<dobey> no it shouldn't do that on 11.04 i don't think
<dobey> it doesn't here
<dobey> dch -i gives me a new entry with 'natty' as the series target
<dobey> not -proposed or -backports or anything, just natty
<thisfred> dobey: no idea why it doesn't here then
<thisfred> I am definitely not on Oneiric
<dobey> weird
<dobey> blah why is it taking so long for lp to publish this package
 * alecu will run to fetch Amelia from kinder, and will be back later.
<dobey> alright, need to go do other stuff; have a good evening all!
<nessita> dobey: you too
<thisfred> later all
<jeffreyf> hello.  I am getting File Sync error. (auth failed (AUTH_FAILED)).  It brought in my other devices that are registered, registers this computer also....but it doesn't sync
<jeffreyf> this is what I did
<jeffreyf> http://pastebin.com/REkZrmDM
#ubuntuone 2011-06-02
<ralsina> morning...
<mandel> morning all
<ralsina> good morning mandel
<mandel> ralsina: buenas :)
<mandel> lets see how the day goes today...
 * ralsina da golpe en el hombro
<mandel> :)
<ralsina> mandel: is the canonical IRC server working for you?
<ralsina> taking a short coffe break, will be back in 30 minutes or so
<mandel> ralsina: it does work for me
<ralsina> blah, my quasselcore had become stuck
<ralsina> the crappy sftware only worked for 2 months without crashing!
<mandel> ralsina: hehe that is the new idea for server code, 2 montsh is good enough ;)
<ralsina> on web, sure, since if you have not re-deployed for2 months, your company has probably died ;-)
<kazade> hey guys, I think I've done something a bit foolish with Ubuntu one, I'm just wondering, do you guys keep backups for any period of time in case something goes wrong?
<mandel> kazade: what has happened?
<mandel> ralsina: can you reiew: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-control-panel/use_correct_reactor/+merge/62961
<ralsina> mandel: sure
<kazade> mandel, well, I had ~30G of pictures in my storage, and the other day I reinstalled my laptop and decided I didn't need them on my laptop, so I unticked "Sync this folder"....
<kazade> that didn't do what I thought it did
<kazade> I thought it just wouldn't download that folder to my laptop, but apparently it removes it from U1 completely
<mandel> kazade: well there is a way to recomber the files, but I dont have such a super power
<kazade> now I'm hoping I have those pictures on my desktop, but in the worst case is there any way back
<ralsina> mandel: isn't that a conflict in line 30?
<mandel> ralsina: let me check
<mandel> kazade: try to see if you have them in your desktop and to be super save, start it with no internet connection
<mandel> kazade: if you don't have them, pop here and ask for help and we will point you to the person with the super powers ;)
<kazade> ok, thanks mandel
<kazade> is there a way to stop a certain folder downloading on one PC?
<kazade> I mean, I want the Ubuntu One folder on my work laptop, but not my pictures
<mandel> kazade: yes, you can move the pict out of the 'Ubuntu One' folder and tell them to sync as a diff folder
<mandel> then tell the app not to sync that udf (User Defined Folder)
<mandel> ralsina: weird, I though there were no merge issues, let me fix it
<ralsina> mandel: ok
<kazade> mandel, that's what I tried to do... I had ~/Pictures sharing as well as ~/Ubuntu One. I unticked "sync" on my laptop and it removed it totally from U1
<mandel> kazade: strange… ralsina that ^ is the correct way to do it right?
<ralsina> yes, that should not remove it
<kazade> hmm, well it's definitely not there now :(
<kazade> mandel, do you know how long U1 keeps backups for?
<mandel> kazade: no idea, but I can find out, one sec :)
<mandel> ralsina: can you run the test in ubuntone-control-panel like this: ./runtests -qt
<mandel> ralsina: I think thee is a broken test in trunk
<ralsina> mandel: run them in trunk? Sure
<mandel> ralsina: yes, trunk it is, there is a failing test in my system
<mandel> and I'm sure I'm up to date with everything
<ralsina> mandel: ok, let me check
<ralsina> yep, there is one failing test
<ralsina> but that's a knwn problem in devtools that dobey is trying to fix
<ralsina> mandel: you get the one with REQUEST_NAME_REPLY_EXISTS right? That is the known one.
<kazade> mandel, I don't suppose you could point me to that person with super restore powers?
<kazade> I'm fairly sure that even if I do have them at home, I don't have all of them
<mandel> kazade: I can, but he is in the US so you will have to wait a little, is that ok?
<kazade> mandel, sure
<mandel> kazade: the person to ask is joshuahoover
<ralsina> kazade: he should be around in 3 or 4 hours
<kazade> ok thanks guys
<mandel> np
 * kazade is bricking it
<kazade> my girlfriend will kill me if those pictures go missing!
<mandel> kazade: he, girlfriends… you dont want to get in trouble with them ;)
<mandel> ralsina: I have fixed the merge issue: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-control-panel/use_correct_reactor/+merge/62961
<mandel> ralsina: I;l move to make the ui run on windows and later we can see what to do next
<ralsina> mandel: I am going to take a long break in a few minutes and come back in 4 hours or so
<mandel> ralsina: ok, np, I'll be here working and then will walk the dog and exercise a little
<mandel> :)
<ralsina> cool then
<ralsina> mandel: I will run the tests on this one, though
<mandel> ralsina: cool
<ralsina> mandel: tests pass except the one we expect to fail, code looks good, so +1 from me
<mandel> ralsina: ok, alecu will take a look at it later
<ralsina> oh, mine, my folders is showing actual information :-D
<ralsina> and the connect button works!
<duanedesign> morning all
<fagan> morning
<duanedesign> facundobatista: was just looking at bug 786189 . I noticed you had commented on similar bugs in the past. Is this likely a problem with bad metadata?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 786189 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu-One on 10.04 Netbook Edition will not sync from server to netbook (affects: 1) (heat: 498)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/786189
<facundobatista> duanedesign, let me see...
<facundobatista> duanedesign, yes, this is very ugly: 'is_directory': 'T', 'changed': 'LOCAL',
<nessita> hello everyone!
<Pretto> any ubuntuone devel here to help with one question about the UI?
<fagan> Pretto: fire away
<Pretto> fagan: I looked for the code that changes the buttons in control center, but couldn't find
<alecu> hello Ubuntu One!
<fagan> Pretto: nessita can probably help with that
<fagan> hey alecu
<nessita> hi alecu!
<nessita> Pretto: hi there, how can I help? meaning, what do you want to do with the buttons (and which ones?)?
<alecu> nessita, btw... can you review this branch again? https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-control-panel/tx-web-client/+merge/62889
<nessita> alecu: sure!
<alecu> rthanks!
<facundobatista> Hola nessita, alecu
<alecu> hola facu
<nessita> hola facundobatista! what a pleasure seeing you around
<facundobatista> nessita, that's because I finally took a shower?
<nessita> it was about time!
<nessita> alecu:  there is a couple of needs fixing, when you fix those I'll test it IRL
<alecu> nessita, thanks for the comments; looking now.
<ralsina> good evening folks!
<nessita> hi ralsina
<alecu> nessita, I certainly forgot the "twisted.internet.base.DelayedCall.debug" in there. But perhaps we could have u1trial set it before running. Or setting it as a cmdline option.
<nessita> alecu: makes sense
<nessita> can it be set from command line?
<dobey> mandel, ralsina: the NAME_EXISTS issue should be fixed in nightlies now
<ralsina> dobey: cool!
<nessita> dobey: yey!
<ralsina> OMG, it's standup time in 10'!
<ralsina> dobey: was it as hard as it seemed to be yesterday?
<dobey> ralsina: well, was mostly fixed on tuesday. and the twisted issues aren't properly fixed. just worked around. will be insanely hard to fix them :-/
<ralsina> dobey: fixing for the tests an incredibly hard issue that doesn't show up in the real usage makes no sense
<ralsina> Then again, I was fully grown up before being exposed to TDD so I have a strong immune response ;-)
 * nessita gets scared by ralsina's comment
<ralsina> See? ;-)
 * ralsina is on epater le bourgueoise mode
<alecu> here's bug 791834
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 791834 in ubuntuone-dev-tools "Add an option to enable DelayedCall.debug (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/791834
<dobey> heh
 * fagan doesnt know what that means
<nessita> ralsina: I kinda agree on balancing the efforts regarding production code vs test development, but we need a sane running test suite to be able to throw new code in the "street" (cd, whatever)
<dobey> it's the triptophan
<fagan> ralsina: I fixed the bug other than breaking the tests
<ralsina> fagan: "scare the burgeois"
<nessita> damn, is cool here!
<fagan> ralsina: hah
<dobey> i really don't like the 'version' property in NM
<ralsina> What's scary is that I mistyped it in french
<dobey> i mean, i like that it's there
<fagan> dobey: well its kinda needed
<dobey> but the fact that it's the version of NM itself, and not the API, is totally f'n broken
<ralsina> dobey: version number comparison is one of those things that work based on good faith and pixie dust
<ralsina> NM is not convinced it's a system service
<dobey> NM is convinced it's a system service. and it's API is a "free desktop standard"
<ralsina> dobey: that's their words talking. If their brains thought that, they would number APIs
<nessita> fagan: did you fix your branch?
<ralsina> as in "numbered standard versions" that some NM version implements
<fagan> nessita: working on it did some reading first
<fagan> nessita: will have it by the end of the day
<nessita> fagan: nice!
<fagan> im supprised it didnt take me longer to actually get a working version
<alecu> STANDUP!!!!!!
<alecu> me
<fagan> me
<nessita> me
<thisfred> me
<nessita> ralsina, dobey?
<ralsina> me
<nessita> ralsina: mandel is not coming, right?
<dobey> meh
<ralsina> mandel was here earlier but I don't know
<nessita> alecu: go!
<alecu> DONE: pushed fixed webclient branch; worked on devices tab branch
<alecu> TODO: more fix for the webclient branch; push the devices tab; try to make the u1cp run on windows
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> NOTE: tomorrow I'll be offline while travelling to london
<alecu> LOVE: london on spring
<alecu> HATE: travelling 13hs
<alecu> NEXT! nessita
<nessita> DONE: done listing and browsing of cloud folders, reviews
<nessita> TODO: provide subscription functionality, reviews
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: fagan
<nessita> NOTES: I will be taking an longer slot for lunch today (1.5 hr instead of the usual 0.5)
<fagan> DONE
<fagan> * Fixed the nm bug in my branch but was missing tests
<fagan> * read up on mocker
<fagan> Blocked
<fagan> * nope
<fagan> next thisfred ?
<thisfred> DONE: Bug #665024 (packaged new erlang and put it in nightlies)
<thisfred> TODO: See if ^ solves the bug, and if so, start SRU process
<thisfred> BLOCKED: No
<thisfred> NEXT: nessita
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 665024 in erlang (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "Desktopcouch doesn't replicate with json_encode error 500 (affects: 9) (dups: 2) (heat: 52)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/665024
<thisfred> eh, next: dobey, I guess
<nessita> nopes, ralsina
<nessita> :-)
<ralsina> DONE: not a lot yet, complicated day :-( some reviews, updating installer screens with current texts
<thisfred> well, we're not really following the order anyway ;)
<ralsina> TODO: finish that, reviews, talk to lots of people, ping design, etc
<ralsina> BLOCKED: by my stomach, don't ask
<ralsina> dobey?
<fagan> ewww
<dobey> we take it in turn, to act as sort of governer for the week?
<dobey> λ DONE: bug #789299 (part 2)
<dobey> λ TODO: bug #789300, bug #771488, expenses
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 789299 in ubuntuone-dev-tools "DBusTestCase sometimes connects to real session bus (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/789299
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 789300 in ubuntuone-dev-tools "DBusTestCase needs to work with Qt main loop as well (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/789300
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 771488 in ubuntuone-dev-tools "u1trial should unset GTK_MODULES (affects: 1) (heat: 4)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/771488
<nessita> ralsina: are you taking tomorrow off like you suggested you might?
 * fagan gets onto that bug 
<ralsina> nessita: probably not
<mandel> sorry, went for kunch
<mandel> lunch*
<fagan> kunch is a lot nicer than lunch
<nessita> mandel: go!
<fagan> karate + lunch > all other forms of eating
<mandel> DONE: Fixed ling issues in creds branch. Updated correct reactor usage for control panel. Started working on getting the UI to run on Windows.
<mandel> TODO: Some more control panel.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no, but have some personal stuff bothering me later...
<nessita> mandel: question, is there any plan on communicating syncdaemon with the control panel? I'm not sure if that's what you're working on from your standup DONE :-)
<nessita> oops
<nessita> bye mandel
<ralsina> welcome back mandel :-)
<ralsina> Those second-world internet connections... tsk tsk ;-)
<mandel> ralsina: sorry I went or lunch and forgot to check the watch
<nessita> mandel: question, is there any plan on communicating syncdaemon with the control panel? I'm not sure if that's what you're working on from your standup DONE :-)
<mandel> nessita: working on it
<nessita> mandel: AWESOME
<mandel> nessita: I need to create a sdtool so that we can reuse most of the code
<nessita> mandel: let me know if you need assistance with that, is extremely similar to the CredentialsManagementTool
<mandel> ok
<alecu> nessita, pushed fixes on https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-control-panel/tx-web-client/+merge/62889
<nessita> on it!
<fagan> Hmmmmm the logic for that version check is a little tricky
<fagan> oh it would be easier to check if its lower than the version
<ralsina> fagan: which version numbers are involved?
<nessita> dobey: so, I don't wanna be a party pooper but I'm still getting
<nessita>     self.assertNotEqual(name, dbus.bus.REQUEST_NAME_REPLY_EXISTS)
<nessita> twisted.trial.unittest.FailTest: dbus.UInt32(3L) == 3
<nessita> when running -qt tests in the control panel. I'm running u1-dev-tools 0.1.3+r34-10~natty1
<fagan> ralsina: well I asked and its supposed to be anything below 0.8.99*
<fagan> ralsina: ill check whats in natty too
 * alecu gets the REQUEST_NAME_REPLY_EXISTS too
<ralsina> There *is* a distutils.version that you can use to compare those things but I am not sure we want to have that as a dependency
<ralsina> fagan: 0.8.99????? why not make the new API 0.9? Blargh.
<fagan> ralsina: yeah thats why I was confused for a time yesterday on how to do it
<fagan> if it was 0.9+ I would have just went string.split(".") and went if version[1]>8
<ralsina> fagan: no, that fails for 1.0
<ralsina> you *always* need to check all parts, left to right
<ralsina> it's just that this way you need to check three instead of 2 ;-)
<fagan> ralsina: good point
<nessita> alecu: is the 39% in use faked or real?
<nessita> "39% in use"
<alecu> nessita, faked
<ralsina> also, when you split, keep in mind that you may have 2 or 3 parts in the version. It's not trivial, but you can do it ;-)
<alecu> ralsina, fagan: compare tuples
<nessita> alecu: ah, makes sense now
<ralsina> alecu: better, split and zip()
<nessita> alecu: approved!
<alecu> nessita, cool!!!! thanks
<fagan> alecu: why would a tuple be more useful than a list in this case?
 * fagan doesnt really see the big difference 
<ralsina> fagan, check what you get by doing zip(version1.split('.'), version2.split('.'))
<alecu> fagan, for this case, there's no difference between a tuple and a list. Usually it does.
<ralsina> fagan: check the behaviour of the "<" operator between tuples.
<ralsina> but yes a list is the same thing
<ralsina> but split returns tuples
<nessita> thisfred: hey there! are you arriving to heathrow?
<thisfred> nessita: yep
<nessita> thisfred: shall we get together to go to the hotel? I land at 10:05, and your flight lands at 9:35
<nessita> thisfred: I will travel only with carry on, so I will not have luggage  time wait
<fagan> ralsina: I always get confused between tuples and lists when that kind of thing comes into play
 * fagan is arriving at standsted
<thisfred> nessita: sure. I was thinking of taking the underground all the way. Do you have an oyster card?
<dobey> nessita: huh
<alecu> ralsina, I think split returns lists
<nessita> thisfred: I do. Though beuno recommends heavily the heathrow express + underground. Last year I took only underground and it was a loooong trip (but completly doable)
<nessita> dobey: yeah :-(
<thisfred> ralsina: huh? I thought split returned lists
<alecu> nessita, thisfred: +1 to the heathrow express.
<nessita> karni: hey, you're arriving at 9:35 to Heathrow as well?
<ralsina> thisfred: you are right! What was I thinking?
<thisfred> nessita: well, it takes about an hour  the heathrow express shaves off maybe 20 minutes tops, considering that we'd have to get on the underground after anyway and change
<alecu> ralsina, thinking about tuples?
<ralsina> yes, take the express. It takes 15 minutes instead of 45
<alecu> plus lovely views
<nessita> thisfred: ^ that's what everybody says
<thisfred> nessita: but ok, let's take the express :)
<ralsina> thisfred: the express took about 15 minutes for me last month :-)
<nessita> hehehe
<dobey> hrmm
<ralsina> thisfred: and has wifi. And coffee
<nessita> thisfred: I never had it, so I wanted to try it to see why everyone is so in love with it
<alecu> wifi!
<ralsina> and coffee!
<thisfred> nessita: I took it on the way back once when I was in a hurry
<alecu> oh, btw: what simcard should I get while on london?
<thisfred> nessita: where do you propose we meet?
<ralsina> of course, if you convert the cost to pesos, you want a massage and a donut, too.
<karni> nessita: 9:35, no idea where hahaha, I'm way to busy coding these days lol! :)
<ralsina> alecu: I got a vodafone for 1 week with 500MB of data for 10 quid
<karni> nessita: you too?
<dobey> nessita: the error happens in cp trunk with --reactor=qt --gui?
<alecu> ralsina, the kind of chocolate donut that usually comes included with massages?
<nessita> karni: thisfred too, I'm arriving at 10:05, so I was proposing we can meet to go to the hotel together
<nessita> thisfred: no idea, any suggestion?
<nessita> dobey: ./run-tests -qt for me
<ralsina> alecu: I don't know where you are getting your massages but I like the attitude ;-)
<karni> nessita: thisfred: definitely!
<nessita> thisfred: near the Heatrow express "door" (if such thing exists)
<thisfred> nessita: which terminals are we arriving at?
<nessita> thisfred: let me check mine
<dobey> ok
<nessita> thisfred, karni: I'm arriving to Terminal 3
<alecu> ralsina, did you get that vodafone sim somewhere special? like a kiosk or some vodafone shop or something?
<ralsina> OMFG, they are playing "Hasta siempre comandante" on the bar's speakers. That's just weird.
<ralsina> alecu: vodafone shop
<karni> nessita: thisfred: I'm terminal 1
<alecu> cool
<ralsina> alecu: they are everywhere
<thisfred> nessita: I'm in terminal 5
<nessita> bu!
<thisfred> nessita: so we'd all have to get on at different stops
<nessita> right
<karni> nessita: I would use these 15 minutes to start travelling to terminal 3, if that's on the way to the hotel :D
<thisfred> nessita: which makes it less practical
<alecu> cool
<nessita> yeah. Then maybe we can meet in the hotel
<thisfred> nessita: those terminals are not close
<karni> ok
 * nessita drops friendly plans
<karni> :(
 * karni hugs nessita 
<nessita> thisfred: right... I didn't consider terminals
 * nessita hugs back, and cries
<thisfred> nessita: yeah: I will check in and wait for you guys in the lobby, and we can go out and do something fun?
<nessita> SHOPPING to LILLY WHITES
<thisfred> fine by me :)
<nessita> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lillywhites
<thisfred> I need to get my wife a birthday present
<thisfred> ah probably not from there :)
<nessita> I'm hoping Lilly Whites is fulled with sales, I need tons of sport clothes
<nessita> thisfred: well, we can go another places too
<ralsina> you know, there is ONE express. You would at worst be on different cars and meet at the end
<thisfred> but we can go on a shopping spree
<thisfred> and maybe a museum
<thisfred> Haven't been to the tate modern in a while
 * thisfred will wait in the lobby for nessita and karni
<karni> thisfred: nessita: cool :)
 * nessita acks
<thisfred> karni: I am tallish, very short hair.
 * karni note to self: save nessita's and thisfred's mobile phones
<karni> thisfred: hah! I'm the same :D
<thisfred> mine won't work in the UK
<thisfred> I'm sure we can pick out the geeks ;)
<karni> thisfred: my pic is in the directory already, though I might be not shaved this time xD
<karni> thisfred: heheheh
<nessita> karni: I will have mine turned off, so don't bother
<thisfred> same here
<karni> hahahah you people :)
<dobey> brb
 * thisfred checks directory
<nessita> brb
<fagan> ok I think I have the logic
<fagan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/616761/
<fagan> but that is going by the presumption that they are going right for 0.9 after this release of nm
<fagan> actually thats a little wrong too :/
<ralsina> fagan: don't do it that way then ;-)
<thisfred> != True is better written as not
<ralsina> fagan: make a list of possible version numbers prior and later and see that your code works the right way with all of them.
<ralsina> as in "and not foo.startswith(bar)"
<thisfred> huh? "Your edit request has been forwarded to #ubuntu-irc.  Thank you for your attention to detail"
<fagan> ralsina: yeah the logic is a little bit tricky
<fagan> ralsina: oh and the != True is me just coming from C
<ralsina> fagan: if it were easy, it would be done by computers.
<dobey> wtf
<fagan> ralsina: im going at it a little bit differently just to make it easier on myself
<thisfred> fagan also you're still using < with strings, which does not do what you want
<dobey> i guess freenode doesn't like our standup
<karni> nessita: thisfred: I think it's a good idea to add the arrival terminal info on the wiki. Just added 'T1' in my row, so other ppl know.
<dobey> sigh
<fagan> thisfred: well I could go int(version[]) I suppose
<ralsina> fagan: on what exactly are you going at it a little bit different? Not about trying it with different version numbers, I hope.
<fagan> ralsina: no no im just doing the logic a little bit differently because of the weird numbers
<fagan> ralsina: just changing to a nested if
<ralsina> fagan: ok, if it makes more sense to you, that's fine
<thisfred> fagan: NM uses these in their versions? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weird_number :P
<fagan> thisfred: yeah
<dobey> fagan: write a function which takes two strings as input, write several tests that pass different strings in, and check for appropriate output, that all fail; then make the tests pass by fixing the function
<ralsina> thisfred: never heard of weird numbers before. I am way behind in discrete math, it seems :-)
<ralsina> fagan: what dobey said
<thisfred> anyone remember which days of UDS we had to buy our own dinner?
<thisfred> tue - wed - thu ?
<thisfred> I know it was 3
<dobey> thisfred: yes, monday and friday were pre-arranged
<thisfred> thx
<fagan> ok now its good
<fagan> im very sure of it
<fagan> just going to test it now
<dobey> man, qtreactor is full of broke
<dobey> how the hell are we going to package it?
<dobey> nessita: oh right; those tests weren't getting run otherwise. meh
<dobey> sigh, something is killing stdout/stderr too
<nessita> dobey: can I help?
<fagan> ok fixed http://paste.ubuntu.com/616772/ and working
<nessita> karni: I added mine too
<fagan> now on to the tests if there isnt anything wrong with the way I did that there
<ralsina> couldn't we just ship a private copy of qtreactor? It's a single file...
<dobey> not sure; uno momento
<dobey> ralsina: no; we should package it properly in ubuntu if we're goint to use it
<ralsina> fagan: what happens with 0.5
<fagan> ralsina: it works because it is auto false
<fagan> ralsina: I tried out a few different values in the python shell and it worked ok
<ralsina> fagan: you don't seem to be getting the idea of automated testing
<mandel> ralsina: I'm leaving for a couple of hours, will be back later
<mandel> !
<fagan> ralsina: well I havent fixed the tests yet
<ralsina> fagan: since you just "tried things on the shell" we don't see what you tried
<karni> nessita: \m/
<fagan> ralsina: ill fix them and then be able to say that its working fine
<ralsina> fagan: nope
<fagan> fix the tests then the logic?
<ralsina> fagan: there are two parts to a god test. 1) it hould fail before the fix 2) it should work after the fix
<ralsina> and hopefully, writing the code to fix it was step 1.5 ;-)
<fagan> oh ok so then I should probably have run the tests a bit more and fixed them as I went along
<ralsina> in this case, you should create a "check_nm_version function (or whatever) and you should write tests for it with different version numbers, and they all should be somewhere we can see them for review
<fagan> ralsina: ok thats easy enough to do
<dobey> ralsina: wouldn't a god test be a logical fallacy?
<fagan> dobey: hahaha
<ralsina> s/god/mohammed/ ;-)
<fagan> dobey: isnt the god test throwing a rock into the air and if it hits you then god obviously was getting retaliation
<ralsina> fagan: that way, you make sure your function works correctly. After that, you use it to fix the app code
 * dobey hands fagan a rock to go throw up in the air
<dobey> must be thrown directly vertical and you must not move
<dobey> ralsina: why don't people listen to me? :)
<ralsina> dobey: what? ;-)
<dobey> writing tests :)
<ralsina> what????! ;-)
<ralsina> sorry, stupid joke ;-)
<dobey> i think you need a hearing aid; you're getting old ;)
<ralsina> dobey: yes, I can hardly hear what you type. Type louder! ;-)
<dobey> heh
<dobey> CLICK CLACK CLICK CLACK!
<ralsina> Or, use a type M keyboard! ;-)
<ralsina> ok, time for a short break to go back to the house. See you all in half an hour or so
<dobey> ok wtf
<dobey> i put sys.exit(1) inside a test
<dobey> err, inside the setUp() even
<dobey> and it doesn't exit!
<nessita> ralsina: ack
<dobey> and sys.stderr.write() isn't printing my message!
<dobey> why are we using qt again? :(
<nessita> dobey: I know your feeling
<fagan> nice its working with the method
<fagan> brb getting tea
<dobey> fagan: if "the method" is that thing you pastebinned last, it's not working.
<dobey> what the hell
<dobey> oh
<dobey> ffs
<dobey> a) i'm an idiot
<fagan> dobey: no no no I mean I made a method out of that code (that is working in 11.10 but not tested yet on 11.04)
<dobey> b) twisted is the worst thing ever.
<dobey> fagan: and i mean, if your method simply uses that check you use in that pastebin, it doesn't work; whether or not it appears to for you
<fagan> dobey: well I fiddled with the logic again since but it does work
<fagan> oh crap missed 1 little bit
<dobey> "pass the tests fagan is doing by hand" != "work"
<fagan> dobey: I forgot == 0 because im used to C where if its 0 its false
<fagan> dobey: well I did debug it pretty heavily to make sure the logic was working as i should
<fagan> (and just an intern and first proper development job and first branch to do...)
<nessita> alecu: ping
<alecu> nessita, pong
<nessita> alecu: not sure how I miss this in the review, but when running trunk I'm getting an AttributeError from the account code your branch added: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/616800/
<alecu> let's see...
<alecu> nessita, weird!
<nessita> right!
<nessita> maybe something wasn't merge? not sure
<nessita> I'm re branching to see if it happens again
<nessita> alecu: ah! maybe my build was old!
<nessita> alecu: is very likely, I don't run build often there
<nessita> alecu: yeap, my bad... sorry
<alecu> nessita, oh, a missing ./setup.py build ?
<nessita> alecu: yes :-( I'm not used to it
<alecu> no prob :-)
<nessita> I will get used to it...
<alecu> nessita, me neither. It has already bitten me a few times.
<dobey> well i *THOUGHT* i had this stuff working well enough
<dobey> but twisted hath proved that wrong :(
<alecu> nessita, I think the best solution is to have a script to run the cp that builds first.
<nessita> alecu: not sure about that...
<nessita> maybe? can't tell
<nessita> dobey: shoot
<dobey> exceptions.AttributeError: 'SSOClientTestCase' object has no attribute 'bus'
<nessita> dobey: are you calling super for every single parent when dealing with multiple inheritance?
<nessita> dobey: if you inherit from 2 classes, you need to call setUp for boths
<nessita> (when you redefine a method)
<nessita> if you don't redefine the method, first is called the setUP from the first parent class, then from the second, etc
<dobey> there is no MI involved here
<fagan> Hmmm I dont know how to fix the tests
<nessita> dobey: you sure? SSOClientTestCase inherits from the DBusTestCase
<fagan> ralsina: im almost done for the day so it looks like im not going to fix it before EOD. Would you mind setting aside a little time tomorrow to walk me through what I have to do for the tests and all that. I read up on mocker but still not in practice so im a little lost on what to do
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> ok, needed a couple of yields
<dobey> but now, other broken tests
<dobey> nessita: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/616814/ <- now getting these with ./run-tests -qt after my fixes
<nessita> checking
<dobey> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/616816/ <- my current diff
<nessita> dobey: that's very odd, "twisted.trial.unittest.FailTest: did not catch an error, instead got dbus.String(u'Ubuntu One')" means that we're explicitly testing for a error signal and we're not getting one
<nessita> dobey: what did you change in your end?
<nessita> dobey: smells like the faked dbus backend is not in place
<dobey> nessita: maybe; but i'm surprised these tests were actually working at all :-/
<nessita> dobey: why?
<nessita> dobey: I have checked them and write some of them, as far as I remember they looked correct
<dobey> nessita: i'm also getting some errors with just ./run-tests now too, about no .service file for SSO
<nessita> dobey: that indicates that you're trying to run the real SSO, somehow?
<nessita> dobey: what test suite are you running? ussoc or u1cp?
<dobey> u1cp
<nessita> dobey: what devtools branch are you running? so I can reproduce locally
<dobey> nessita: installed nightlies is what i'm using
<nessita> guh
<nessita> dobey:did you do any modification to u1cp or is plain trunk?
<dobey> nessita: the diff i pastebinned are the changes to u1cp
<nessita> ah, missed that, looking
<nessita> dobey: I'm finishing a branch up, as soon as I push it for review I'll grab that and work it out
<dobey> ok
<alecu> ralsina, are we meeting today?
<ralsina> fagan: sure thing. I didn't expect it to take you less than 3 or 4 days ;-)
<ralsina> alecu:  you mean the weekly team meeting? I am not really up to mumble from here (son taking nap)
<alecu> ralsina, yes, the weekly team meeting... but it probably makes no sense since we are all meeting on monday anyway.
<ralsina> alecu: yeah
<ralsina> we'll start having them next week, I promise
<fagan> ralsina: well im 90% sure I have the logic correct but the tests would make sure of that
<fagan> ralsina: thats why id like to do it :)
<ralsina> fagan: that's the whole idea :-)
<fagan> ralsina: anyway ping me in the morning when you are free
<fagan> ill take a look at it and see what I can do for the like half hour I have left
<ralsina> fagan: ok, will do
<fagan> cool
<dobey> what a mess these imports are
<karni> fagan: where do UDFs show up on Windows?
<karni> fagan: in My documents directly?
<fagan> karni: UDFs?
<karni> fagan: User Defined Folder = Cloud folder
<fagan> ah ok
<dobey> karni: under the profile directory
<karni> the obvious-obvious folder in the cloud ;)
<fagan> karni: what dobey said
<karni> dobey: thanks
<dobey> karni: iow, under the home :)
<karni> dobey: ack
<karni> :)
 * fagan hates some lingo 
<dobey> bah i give up for now. i need to get lunch and do a couple things. bbiab
<nessita> ok, lunchtime
<nessita> I'll be back in 1.5 hrs
<nessita> see ya later!
<ralsina> eod for me, but will be back for a little while in about 4 hours
<dobey> huh
<dobey> so the more stuff i fix, the more stuff breaks :(
<dobey> sigh
<thisfred> dobey: any thoughts on bug #791927 ? As in, how do I fix that? Fiddle with setup.py?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 791927 in desktopcouch (Ubuntu) "apport hook in source package not installed (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/791927
<dobey> uhm
 * dobey looks
<dobey> ugh, the desktopcouch setup.py needs a lot of love, but yes you need to tweak the setup.py for that
<thisfred> ok
<thisfred> I'll look at the other packages to see what it need
<thisfred> s
<nessita> well, lunch was shorter than expected :-)
 * nessita is back
<dobey> thisfred: btw, does the hackers couchdb-bin result in 400 errors for oauth?
<thisfred> dobey eh, not sure, in what situation?
<dobey> thisfred: basically all the data_files bits that use "/usr/share/..." need to not start with "/usr/" but just be "share/..."
<thisfred> kk
<dobey> thisfred: well, chad's branch didn't land because the tests failed with lots of 400 errors
<thisfred> I'll run the tests here
<thisfred> dobey: ah oh I remember, there's a couchdb setting that has to be changed if you use the hackers couchdb:
<dobey> where do i makes that change?
<thisfred> [couch_httpd_oauth]
<thisfred> use_user_db = false
<thisfred> in /etc/couchdb/default.ini
<dobey> thisfred: uhm; why don't we put that in the default.ini in desktopcouch?
<thisfred> dobey: because it's a temporary work around (I think) for something we broke in the server version of couchdb. Bottom line, we should not be running this on the desktop
<thisfred> But putting it in the local.ini/default.ini manually should also work, I think
<thisfred> I mean in the ones that dc uses in ~/.local/share
<dobey> well
<dobey> it shouldn't be using that in tests
<fagan> karni: did you see you and me are roomies for the week :)
<karni> fagan: no I haven't, I'm a roomie with alecu in Londin AFAIK ?
<karni> fagan: when?
<dobey> thisfred: hrmm, the fact that tarmac user has a .local-share/desktop-couch/ is not a good sign :(
<thisfred> hmm, yeah I thought all the tests talked to a couchdb instance in /tmp
<alecu> karni, since I'm arriving a day earlier, marianna asked me to be ralsina's roommate, so we can share the room on saturday as well.
<dobey> well it shouldn't be in /tmp either
<dobey> it should all be inside ./_trial_temp/ really
<thisfred> we made this before we used trial
<thisfred> but yeah
<karni> alecu: fagan: ah! you guys no more then I know \o/ :
<karni> :)
<dobey> well, we made unit tests before we had a sane test runner; and now everything is f'n breaking :(
<fagan> karni: hah
 * fagan didnt really mind who he rooms with
 * alecu neither, but he wanted to take the chance to discuss android stuff with karni.
<alecu> fagan, guess you'll have it now :-)
<karni> alecu: we'll talk some about SSO in London, huh ? :)
<alecu> karni, sure!
<fagan> karni: I just had a weird vision of you and alecu cuddling and talking :D
<karni> fagan: you're weird ;]
<fagan> karni: yeah I little
<alecu> fagan, click it off, dude!
<fagan> :D
<dobey> grr, apt is so braindead sometimes
<fagan> dobey: make a replacement
<fagan> :D
<nessita> can I have a couple of reviews for https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/subscribe-folders/+merge/63266 ?
<nessita> dobey: I'll start debugging the failures now. Where are you at with that?
<karni> DanRabbit: man, really nice work with these icons!
<DanRabbit> karni: thanks :)
<karni> DanRabbit: now you can make more for all Libre Office extentions, MS Office extentions, PDFs, and... hahah j/k ;)
<DanRabbit> karni: LOL, well I do have a few more mimes I can slide your way if you'd like them ;)
<DanRabbit> karni: these are the new mime's I'm working on for elementary 4 (and of course proposed for Humanity when they're complete)
<karni> DanRabbit: hahah, let's leave it for now, but keep these sources safe!
<karni> :)
<fagan> are we still calling it humanity?
<thisfred> dobey: where should the file with the apport hook go? lib/desktopcouch?
 * fagan thought the themes are called mono or something 
<dobey> no
<nessita> dobey: did you read my message?
<dobey> thisfred: share/apport/package-hooks/
<thisfred> ah
<dobey> nessita: i didn't see it. sorry; i am in an abyss is where i am with it. :(
<nessita> dobey: but, did your diff changes or can I start from there?
<dobey> exceptions.AttributeError: 'ShutdownTestCase' object has no attribute 'backend'
<dobey> nessita: i think i changed a couple more super() calls
<dobey> nessita: let me paste a new one
<dobey> nessita: actually i'll just push what i currently have
<nessita> dobey: please, I'll go from there
<nessita> dobey: even better
<dobey> nessita: lp:~dobey/ubuntuone-control-panel/testing
<nessita> dobey: ack, I'll be back with news!
<thisfred> dobey: if i remove '/usr/' in desktopcouch, setup.py installs everything in /usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/desktopcouch-1.0.7-py2.7.egg/share/ which I don't think is right
<thisfred> it needs the clever thing to put the prefix in right?
<dobey> thisfred: because you didn't install with --prefix
<dobey> hrmm, but shouldn't be in the egg, that is a bit weird
<thisfred> dobey: well without prefix it should go to /usr/local/share, no?
<dobey> i would think so
<thisfred> not inside the egg, that will never work
<dobey> but this /is/ python we're talking about
<thisfred> I think we need to do the prefix substitution like we do in other packages
<dobey> thisfred: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntu-sso-client/trunk/view/head:/setup.py#L357
<dobey> thisfred: that's basically how the data_files should look
<dobey> thisfred: we don't do prefix substitution anywhere
<thisfred> that's how it does look, and it doesn't work.
<karni> can a UDF be renamed? do we support that?
<dobey> thisfred: ok, well leave it for now and i can look at it more later. need to deal with the test stupidity, and then get the gnome3 compat issues fixed up so stuff will work on oneiric
<dobey> karni: not sure; verterok, facundobatist, or lucio_ ^^?
<verterok> karni: no, it can't be renamed
<karni> verterok: \o/ thanks
<thisfred> dobey: fixed it, we needed DistutilsExtra's setup, rather than the one from setuptools
<dobey> that doesn't seem like a "fix" to me
<dobey> anyway, whatever; this twisted stuff is killing me
<thisfred> dobey well, that's what the file you pointed to does as well. setuptools.setup just doesn't do prefixes in this way. (so at all really)
<dobey> yes, because sso needs stuff in distutilsextra
<thisfred> dobey we have one hardcoded path left that puts something in /etc/
<dobey> anyway, like i said. if it works it works; i'm more concerned about all the stuff not working for me
<dobey> thisfred: yeah, the /etc/ has to be there i think
<thisfred> right
<thisfred> anyone care for a quick review? https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/desktopcouch/lp-791927/+merge/63271
<tcole> thisfred: looks good in general; out of curiousity, what's the deal with the installation paths being changed from absolute to relative?
<thisfred> tcole: this means we can install with a --prefix
<thisfred> only works with distutilsextra's setup though
<tcole> gotcha
<tcole> +1
<dobey> nessita: any luck yet?
<nessita> dobey: I'm trying to fix all the u1cp tests to be, what I think is, correct
<nessita> dobey: I'm getting tons of:
<nessita>     len(self.bus.list_names()))
<nessita> ubuntuone.devtools.testcase.InvalidSessionBus: Too many bus connections: 100
<nessita> but I think we're not cleaning up the connection after being used, because the number increases by one after each test
<nessita> so we're using the proper dbus but we're not cleaning up correctly
<dobey> you are breaking stuff then
<nessita> dobey: meaning?
<dobey> well 100 is a lot; even when i was trying to make that check work correctly in devtools, i never got more than like 45 for the too many connections error, in u1cp tests
<nessita> dobey: 100 is the amount of tests, I can show you the trace
<dobey> so if it's at 100, it seems like maybe you're doing something that makes it connect to the live session bus
<nessita> I don't think so, it grows by one after each test
<dobey> grows by one just means that the connections aren't getting cleaned up. has nothing to do with which daemon it's connected to; does it start at 3 and grow by one all the way to 100?
<nessita> checking that right now, but seems like it
<dobey> FAILED (skips=1, errors=61, successes=14)
<nessita> yeap
<dobey> so those numbers do not add up to 100
<dobey> err, nevermind
<nessita> ...
<dobey> that was me only testing one file
<nessita> ;-)
<dobey> how are you running the tests that you get 100 tests?
<nessita> dobey: I think I can make some progress, or at least I will do some serious cleanup on u1cp tests
<nessita> I've found several bugs already
<dobey> well i am stuck at this:
<dobey> exceptions.AttributeError: 'ShutdownTestCase' object has no attribute 'backend'
<nessita> dobey: inside what folder/module?
<dobey> which makes no sense to me
<dobey> ubuntuone.controlpanel.integrationtests.test_dbus_service.ShutdownTestCase.test_shutdown
<nessita> hum
<nessita> sounds like... not sure
<dobey> it seems like the BaseTestCase.setUp() is not being run, which would be weird
<nessita> well, I'm also at the point where:
<nessita> exceptions.AttributeError: 'OperationsErrorTestCase' object has no attribute 'backend'
<nessita> :D
<dobey> right same problem
<dobey> but ShutDownTestCase only has one test, and it's at the end, so i was looking to try and fix it first (since fixing it would probably also mean the rest get fixed as well)
<dobey> weird
<dobey> so for some reason, setUp is not getting run
<dobey>         yield super(ShutdownTestCase, self).setUp()
<dobey> put that inside the test_shutdown(), and the error went away
<nessita> dobey: look, I made the exception more verbose for the InvalidSession and I can tell that all those are test names ( and not the system ones) http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/616957/
<dobey> tcole: ^^ have ANY idea why that would be? subclass without a setUp(), and the parent setUp() not being run at all?
<dobey> nessita: ok, so you broke tearDown() chain somewhere, because i have not hit any of those yet
<nessita> dobey: if you move stuff around and it suddendly starts to work, it means we're having timing issues. Very, very likely that a deferred that is not waited for in a setUp manages to finish when the test is executed
<nessita> dobey: I added all the missing (I KNOW) inlineCallbacks
<dobey> oh
<dobey> do not do that
<nessita> dobey: there is no point of yielding if we're not waiting for those deferred
<dobey> yes there is
<dobey> twisted is horribly awfully broken
<nessita> dobey: having yield there is pointless without the inlineCallbacks
<dobey> no it isn't
<nessita> dobey: what do we gain having it?
<dobey> nessita: forcing synchronous calling
<nessita> dobey: no without the inlineCallbacks
<dobey> nessita: yes, without the inlineCallbacks
<nessita> dobey: how are you so sure? :-)
<tcole> um, yield without the callbacks certainly is pointless
<dobey> nessita: because twisted TestCase calls setUp asynchronously via deferreds internally, and causes lots of race conditions
<tcole> inlineCallbacks consumes the output of the generator and actually waits for the callbacks
<dobey> tcole: maybe if twisted wasn't broken, that would be true
<tcole> if you just use yield without inlineCallbacks, then most of that function will never even get called
<tcole> because nothing is consuming the generator
<nessita> dobey: my point exactly
<nessita> (what tcole says)
<dobey> when can we get rid of twisted?
<nessita> anyways, dobey, you can try moving forward with your way, I can try mine, and see where we are at in one hour~
<nessita> I'm convinced we need to use yield+inlineCallbacks. If that breaks stuff, we need to fix our bugs! :-)
 * nessita will try
<dobey> nessita: well it doesn't matter, because you will never make it work with @inlineCallbacks on the setUp/tearDown
<nessita> dobey: I'm amazed by your certainty... what makes you be so sure?
<dobey> nessita: because i spent over a day just trying to make it work correctly for the 2 tests in devtools, and never got it working right.
<nessita> dobey: so, using yield+inlineCallbacks in the devtools suite shows the issue?
<dobey> which is why the DBusTestCase setUp/tearDown does not have inlineCallbacks, because twisted is horribly broken and doesn't work
<dobey> nessita: yes, it causes pretty much all the tests in sso and cp to fail, because the stuff never gets called correctly
<nessita> dobey: I switch to yield+inlineCallbacks on devtools and the suite runs fro devtools runs fine. Let me try u1cp :-)
<tcole> twisted has some design problems, but we need to distinguish between what's actually broken and a lack of understanding of some aspects of python
<dobey> nessita: yeah i think it works ok in devtools itself now because there are so few tests
<tcole> and for that matter what's broken in the tests themselves
<tcole> yeah, I'm not sure that devtools itself has adequate test coverage in this regard
<nessita> dobey: I'll try, I think I can make it work. Using yield+inlineCallbacks on setUp/tearDown is what we did all along in u1client when I was in foundations
<nessita> so I have some knowledge about this. Worst case scenario I get as frustrated as you got yesterday, and we cry together
<dobey> nessita: but it doesn't mean it is correct, either; afaict, no matter what one does with twisted, it is wrong.
<dobey> :(
<nessita> dobey: that sentence will get you nowhere :-) cheer up!
<tcole> nessita: there are, unfortunately, some issues with twisted's TestCase and MI, since it doesn't provide a "ground" implementation of setUp and tearDown that return deferreds :/
<nessita> tcole: I read that yesterday, while you were talking about that... I still find that hard to understand since inside syncdaemon we've been doing that all along
<tcole> I've been doing it myself, generally
<nessita> right
<tcole> anyway, if you d = super().setUp() and hit TestCase, the way it's written right now, you'll get None back
<tcole> and not a deferred
<tcole> I think the thing that has saved us so far is that most of our test case subclasses don't super() that far up
<nessita> I see
<nessita> well, maybe we can avoid supering all that way up...
<tcole> which unfortunately is bad in the case where the nearest common ancestor is twisted's TestCase
<tcole> nessita: the REALLY weird thing that we were seeing yesterday though was that super().setUp was itself None in some cases :(
<dobey> tcole: no, it just returned None
<tcole> mm, the error we were seeing was when we tried to call the result of super().setUp and it wasn't callable because it was None
<tcole> (note the lack of () )
<tcole> (I'm not talking about the result of super().setUp())
<dobey> yes i am noting the lack of
<dobey> and you are confusing the issue i think
<tcole> maybe
<tcole> I was getting pretty tired
<dobey> the problem was that setUp() returned None (because it was plain synchronous unittest.TestCase.setUp())
<tcole> there was that, too
<dobey> the attribute itself was never None, because it just ended up pointing at that from the inheritance
<tcole> hm
<dobey> you made some example code that was based on the assumption that setUp itself was None; but it didn't actually work, since it wasn't None
<tcole> ok
<dobey> when i changed it to check the result instead of the attribute, there were still issues, though
<dobey> the setup_dbus() bits never got called by the addBoth() for it
<dobey> and i used addBoth just to test that it was ever getting called, whether from an error or not
<dobey> but it never got called :(
<tcole> the deferred returned by maybeDeferred wasn't firing for some reason
<dobey> right
<tcole> anyway, for today I guess I'll stick with a bug and a test case and a branch for twisted
<nessita> dobey, tcole: what I've found out (and is the only issue for running tests so far) is that the self.bus.list_names() gets dirtier after each test, so I'm trying to a) fail in tearDown if self.bus.list_names is not the same than when the test startes b) find out what cleanup we're missing
<nessita> in particular, we never call self.bus.release_name, which is a bug!
<nessita> :-)
<dobey> nessita: yes, because tearDown isn't getting called, or is just ending up as a deferred that doesn't block on the close()
<dobey> nessita: you don't need to call release_name if you just drop the connection to the daemon
<nessita> dobey: it is being called for me, every single time
<nessita> I have a pdb in it
<nessita> is being called, but the list_names() is not being cleaned up
<dobey> nessita: the self.bus.flush()/self.bus.close() aren't
<nessita> dobey: I can confirm they are
<nessita> put prints in between
<nessita> (as long as you have inlineCallbacks added, otherwise, of course they will not be called)
<dobey> that makes absolutely no sense :)
<nessita> aux contraire!
<dobey> because it was working without the inlineCallbacks
<dobey> otherwise that code wouldn't be in trunk
<nessita> well, not really, we have the NAME_ALREADY EXISTS thing going on
<nessita> if tests pass is a timing issue plus lucj
<nessita> luck*
<dobey> nessita: yes, because your tests are connecting to the wrong bus
<nessita> dobey: let's discussed when I have the branch working or I'm totally frustrated :-)
<nessita> discuss*
<dobey> nessita: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-control-panel/testing/revision/157#ubuntuone/controlpanel/integrationtests/__init__.py
<dobey> nessita: the code in register_mockserver() was why you were getting the NAME_EXISTS running under qt reactor
<nessita> dobey: I did all those changes PLUS I added inlineCallbacks. There and in devtools
<dobey> nessita: i told you this the other day
<nessita> dobey: yeah, but if I fixed that the other day all the non-qt tests broke terribly
<dobey> yes, because all the tests are terribly broken :)
<nessita> so let's fix this where we should fix it!
 * nessita fixes
<dobey> which is why we're here now with all these problems :(
<nessita> dobey: so, I already added those changes, they make sense. I added some more, I'll show you later, now I need some time to debug
<dobey> thisfred: you know what is annoying
<dobey> thisfred: the inconsistent usage of "desktopcouch" and "desktop-couch" inside desktopcouch
<thisfred> agree
<thisfred> me, I blame someone else
<dobey> must be that eric guy
<dobey> he can be such a pain to work with
<thisfred> 'tis true
<thateric> hey!
<tcole> dobey: so, one mistake I made last night was that I was tired and misused maybeDeferred
<tcole> should have been maybeDeferred(super(...).setUp) and not maybeDeferred(super(...).setUp())
<dobey> well two days ago at this point, but hey :)
<dobey> i don't think it matters though, and we'd still have the same issues
<tcole> well, that was the source of my confusion about None anyway
<tcole> using maybeDeferred correctly seems to address one of the problems at least
<dobey> well it addresses the problem of getting a deferred to return, but inlineCallbacks does that too, right?
<tcole> I thought inlineCallbacks used maybeDeferred, but apparently it doesn't
<tcole> so we'd need to use it explicitly with or without inlineCallbacks+yield (versus addCallback)
<dobey> ok, now i'm confused again
<dobey> why would we need maybeDeferred with iC+yield?
<tcole> Well, roughly speaking what inlineCallbacks does is something like this, to the generator that the wrapped function returns:
<tcole> def chainCallback(gen):
<tcole>     gen.next().addCallback(lambda _: chainCallback(gen))
<tcole> i.e. it consumes a deferred from the generator, and adds a callback to it which consumes the next deferred and so on
<tcole> but it IS expecting deferreds
<tcole> whereas I'd erroneously thought that it did e.g. maybeDeferred(gen.next()).addCallback(...) instead of just gen.next().addCallback(...)
<tcole> (does that make sense? to put it a different way, inlineCallbacks + yield works in two halves: a [generator] function that yields deferreds, and a decorator that consumes the deferreds and chains them together in sequence with addCallback)
<dobey> so yield in an inlineCallbacks wrapped function, has to be on something that returns a deferred?
<tcole> yeah, or more directly speaking the yielded value should be adeferred
<dobey> so basically, yield is useless for doing what i thought it did
<nessita> yes! :-)
<dobey> well i can't help it if tcole explained it wrong to me :-/
<nessita> dobey: sorry, seems like I failed to explain it too
<nessita> anyways, I narrowed the problems to dbus only
<tcole> at least I was able to explain it better this time
<nessita> the list_names() grow and I can't understand why. Before creating a dbus service instance, the list names is:
<nessita> dbus.Array([dbus.UTF8String('org.freedesktop.DBus'), dbus.UTF8String(':1.0')], signature=dbus.Signature('s'))
<nessita> after creating a service for the cp, I have:
<nessita> dbus.Array([dbus.UTF8String('org.freedesktop.DBus'), dbus.UTF8String(':1.0'), dbus.UTF8String(':1.1'), dbus.UTF8String('com.ubuntuone.controlpanel')], signature=dbus.Signature('s'))
<dobey> right
<nessita> but when I release the name and shutdown the service, the list_names count goes down to 3, not 2
<nessita> result list_items is:
<nessita> (dbus.Array([dbus.UTF8String('org.freedesktop.DBus'), dbus.UTF8String(':1.0'), dbus.UTF8String(':1.1')], signature=dbus.Signature('s')))
<dobey> nessita: because there is still the client connection
<nessita> :1:1 is the extra one
<nessita> hum...
<dobey> :1.1 is the client connection
<nessita> dobey: good tip, I know where to go now
<nessita> no wait, I don't :-D
<nessita> dobey: how do I disconnect a client connection?
<thisfred> doh. my laptop no longer boots
<nessita> dobey: also, the list_names() grows from 2 to 4 before even connecting any client
<dobey> nessita: the DBusTestCase does it
<thisfred> ah there it goes
<nessita> dobey: but the list_names() grows from 2 to 4 before even connecting any client, how do you explain that?
<dobey> nessita: no it doesn't
<nessita> dobey: yes, I'm testing it IRL...
<nessita>     155     def __init__(self, backend, conn=None, object_path=None, bus_name=None):
<nessita>     156         """Create this instance of the backend."""
<nessita>     157         super(ControlPanelBackend, self).__init__(conn=conn,
<nessita>     158                                                   object_path=object_padth,
<nessita>     159                                                   bus_name=bus_name)
<nessita>     160         print '\n-----------------', len(self.connection.list_names()),
<dobey> nessita: how are you testing it?
<nessita> that makes a print with the 4 connections
<dobey> pastebin child :)
<nessita> dobey: sorry
<alecu> hey all, can I get reviews on this?
<alecu> https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-control-panel/more-devices-tab/+merge/63292
<nessita> dobey: right after calling be = dbus_service.publish_backend() inside test_dbus_service.py:BaseTestCase the list_names growns to 4
<nessita> dobey: at that point there is no client whatsoever
<dobey> i don't know what publish_bakend does exactly
<dobey> but i guess it creates a connection to dbus, and then registers a name
<nessita> dobey: it just creates an instance of ControlPanelBackend
<nessita> dobey: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/617013/
<nessita> alecu: can I trade? https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/subscribe-folders/+merge/63266
<alecu> nessita, ok, but I
<alecu> nessita, ok, but I'll do it later
 * alecu needs to go to pick Amelia right now.
<alecu> cheers, all!
<thisfred> nessita: I'll do it
<nessita> thisfred: thanks!!!
<dobey> well i'm sure ControlBackend() and ControlPanelBackend() connect to dbus?
<dobey>     return dbus.service.BusName(DBUS_BUS_NAME, bus=dbus.SessionBus())
<dobey> ugh, that is a problem
<nessita> dobey: ControlBackend is dbus-agnostic, and ControlPanelBackend is a dbus service
<nessita> dobey: so not sure if I understand your question, but no, they don't connect to dbus
<dobey> nessita: yes ControlPanelBackend does
<nessita> dobey: where?
<dobey> nessita: get_busname(); the line i just pasted which is the only line in that function
<nessita> dobey: ... get_busname() == connect to dbus? why?
<nessita> maybe I don't know what you mean with "connect to dbus"
<jdobrien> alecu, in your branch Does the term "Other devices connected to my cloud" refer to devices that are actually connected now?
<jdobrien> alecu, I know those aren't your words, I'm just curious
<dobey> nessita: dbus.SessionBus() == connect to dbus
<nessita> dobey: the line  dbus.service.BusName(DBUS_BUS_NAME, bus=dbus.SessionBus()) generates a new connection bind to 'com.ubuntuone.controlpanel'
<nessita> dobey: I've added prints before and after
<dobey> nessita: prints that do what?
<nessita> and before that call, the ':1.1' is already there
<dobey> that code needs to be like this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/617022/
<dobey> and the tests need to pass in the already existing bus connection
<nessita> dobey: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/617023/
<nessita> anyways, that doesn't explain where the 1:1 conn comes from
<nessita> I mean, seems like dbus.Session() is not an issue
<dobey> well i don't know where it came from
<dobey> it came from somewhere in the code whwere a bus connection is created
<thisfred> from the print itself? Since that does dbus.SessionBus()
<dobey> probably
<nessita> thisfred: if I remove the print and list the list_names further in the code, the list is the same
<nessita> the 1:1 appears
<dobey> nessita: how are you listing the names?
<dobey> nessita: are you doing self.bus.list_names() in the test? or are you doing dbus.SessionBus.list_names() somewhere again?
<nessita> self.bus
<thisfred> but not in the prints
<thisfred> or am I stupid?
<nessita> thisfred: yes in the prints inside tests
<nessita> thisfred: the pastebin is not test code but "live" code
<thisfred> ok
<thisfred> fukfukfuk, I might not have a working laptop for the sprint
<dobey> heh, did you install 11.10 on it?
<thisfred> reinstall attempt 2
<dobey> time to buy a new laptop?
<thisfred> dobey I tried, stupidly
<dobey> nessita: you should also print unique_name() if you really want to debug that; otherwise you can't tell which is you and which is others.
<nessita> dobey: ok, I'll do that
<dobey> nessita: which is another reason that bus needs passed in
<nessita> using d-feet, both 1:0 and 1:1 are associated to python /home/nessita/canonical/u1/devtools/trunk/bin/u1trial -t test_dbus_service.ShutdownTestCase ubuntuone
<nessita> which is... nosense?
<dobey> nessita: right
<dobey> no
<dobey> one is probably created by DBusTestCase, and the other is probably a dbus.SessionBus() singleton that never gets closed
<dobey> because you're calling SessionBus() when you shouldn't be :)
<nessita> dobey: let me prove you or me wrong
 * nessita adds anothe key print
<nessita> dobey: YOU ARE RIGHT!
<nessita> :-)
<nessita> great, I know how to move on with this
<nessita> dobey: thanks! I'll remove all the explicit calls to dbus.Session
<nessita> passing the testing bus session around
<dobey> :)
<dobey> ok, am off for the evening. have a good one
<tcole> you too
<thisfred> nessita: hmm, I can't run DEBUG=True PYTHONPATH=. ./bin/ubuntuone-control-panel-qt
<thisfred> it gives me an import error
<nessita> thisfred: for qtreactor?
<thisfred> no
<thisfred> I have that
<thisfred> Traceback (most recent call last):
<thisfred>   File "./bin/ubuntuone-control-panel-qt", line 33, in <module>
<thisfred>     from ubuntuone.controlpanel.gui.qt import main
<thisfred> ImportError: No module named qt
<nessita> did you run ./setup.py build?
<thisfred> ah no, that's the missing step
<nessita> also, is weird, that path is versioned
<thisfred> nessita: after I ran that, I get the same though :(
<nessita> thisfred: is weird,  ubuntuone.controlpanel.gui.qt is a versioned path
<thisfred> what does that mean?
<nessita> the QT dir is in the repo
<nessita> ls -l ubuntuone/controlpanel/gui
<thisfred> oh yeah the dir is there
<thisfred> I suspect the import error is caused by something else
<nessita> are the __init__.py files there?
<thisfred> nessita: yep
<nessita> you sure you're running PYTHONPATH=. ?
<nessita> can you try:
<nessita> PYTHONPATH=. python -c "from ubuntuone.controlpanel.gui.qt import main"
<thisfred> nessita: DOH! typo in PYTHONPATH :)
<nessita> ah!
<nessita> well, the world is in place (still)
<thisfred> nessita: so we have to do this through subprocess.Popen? Probably because we have no dbus on windows, I guess? But is there really no API we can use from sd?
<nessita> thisfred: we do it from subprocess.Popen as a hack becasue qt + twisted reactor + dbus = seg Faults
<nessita> thisfred: is a 110% ugly hack, the main part is building the QT ui
<thisfred> nessita: ok, works for me :)
<nessita> for me too! :-P)
<thisfred> nessita: one more question: I really don't understand the reason for  @gui.defer.inlineCallbacks
<nessita> instead of @defer.inlineCallbacks?
<nessita> or why they are there at all?
<thisfred> it's just getting t.i.d.inlineCallbacks
<thisfred> the first
<thisfred> do we monkey patch defer?
<nessita> nopes
<nessita> I just like to use the import from the module I'm testing
<thisfred> no folders doesn't do anything with it
<thisfred> Why?
<nessita> from my POV, is cleaner. For example, if we change twisted deferred's for plain python deferreds, we just change that in the gui module
<thisfred> This implies that it's some special version of defer, to me, so it makes the tests more mysterious
<thisfred> I strongly disagree that it's cleaner
<nessita> for me is like the implementation gets really hidden
<thisfred> Your choosing programmer laziness over readability
<nessita> through all my tests I always use: gui.os, gui.gtk, etc
<thisfred> that is horrible
 * alecu reviews nessita's branch
<thisfred> IMO :)
 * alecu does not like it either.
<nessita> thisfred: I disagree, I find it cleaner. But I don't think we will reach an agreement here
<nessita> I can remove the gui., no problem
<nessita> I'll fix it soon, I'm trying to debug a dbus nightmare here
<thisfred> please, other than that, it is great. (Also, renaming folders to gui I would not do, only do import as when there are name clashes)
<thisfred> this all breaks the principle of least surprise
<nessita> alecu: any idea why sig.remove(), where sig is the result of a proxy.connect_to_signal, is not removing the connection between the handler and the proxy from the dbus?
<alecu> nessita, that sounds like a qtreactor+dbus issue
<nessita> alecu: I'm running plain glib reactor :-(
<alecu> :P
<nessita> but, good guess! it made sense :-D
<alecu> nessita, then no idea :-(
<nessita> I know!
 * nessita fixes
<thisfred> also: independent of opinion on cleanliness: these things make refactoring harder. It's exactly like using relative imports
<nessita> thisfred: from my POV, is the exact opposite. After actually doing several refactors, these things ease it. AT least in my experience :-)
<thisfred> at least if we assume that our code changes more frequently than we switch between different libraries
<nessita> which is not that true...
<thisfred> I know we're going through big changes *now* but that's fairly atypical
<thisfred> or at least I hope to god it is :)
<thisfred> nessita: ok, have to walk the dog, ping me when a new version is pushed, and I'll approve in a bit
<nessita> thisfred: thanks!
<alecu> nessita, I'm following the dbus code and can't find a quick reason to give. There should be something wrong in the setup in order for the remove to not work.
<nessita> alecu: yes, I found it
<alecu> nessita, it even has a thread lock, so it does not looks too conspicuous.
<nessita> alecu: we're mixing the real session bus with the test bus
<alecu> nessita, oh, that.
<nessita> I'm fixing that
<nessita> (it will not be pretty)
<alecu> nessita, how are we mixing it????
<nessita> thisfred: pushed to revision 162.
<nessita> alecu: by calling dbus.SessionBus() anywhere in live code or test code
<thisfred> nessita: thx, rereviewing (waiting for the mail, and the dog thinks it's too hot anyway)
<nessita> thisfred: lol
<alecu> nessita, hmmm... but since we are setting the ENV with the value of our connection... the dbus.SessionBus() should use our test daemon, right?
<nessita> seems like that is not happening
<nessita> empiric prints and tests shows that is not happening
<alecu> ok.
<thisfred> science does not lie
<nessita> :-D
<alecu> nessita, approved.
<nessita> thanks!
<alecu> nessita, you didn't get to review my branch, right?
<nessita> alecu: not yet, is in my ToDO
<nessita> oh, but you leave tomorrow!
<alecu> nessita, right. In fact, I'm going to fill my lugagge right now.
<nessita> alecu: I will have to leave it for tomorrow, I need to run to a dinner...
 * alecu will be back later.
<nessita> I will tomorrow
<alecu> nessita, no problem.
 * alecu will be back later anyway.
<nessita> ok
<nessita> bye alecu
<nessita> have a safe trip!
<nessita> ok, gotta run
<nessita> bye all!
#ubuntuone 2011-06-03
<fagan> morning
<ralsina> morning fagan
<fagan> ralsina: morning
<fagan> So when do you want to walk me through the testing stuff
<mandel> morning :)
<fagan> morning mandel
<mandel> ralsina, fagan: can you run the tests on linux for : https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/provide_credentials_management/+merge/62627
<ralsina> mandel: sure!
<fagan> mandel: sure
<mandel> thx ^ 2
<ralsina> and god morning!
<mandel> :)
<mandel> ralsina, fagan: did the tests pass?
<ralsina> mandel: still running
<mandel> ralsina: wow, they are slow...
<ralsina> yep
<ralsina> fagan: about the testing stuff, I am probably the worst one to walk you through it ;-)
<ralsina> but in any case, yesterday, or the day before, nessita told you where the tests for that piece of code are.
<fagan> autogen and make worked fine
<mandel> fagan: and make check?
<fagan> ralsina: well I know where the tests are I just want a walkthough of mocker and how to use it in relation to the code and all that
<fagan> mandel: running now
<ralsina> fagan: read the other tests. If you don't understand something, ping me
<ralsina> not all of course, just one or two ;-)
<ralsina> mandel: make test is successful
<ralsina> BTW: that thing has exactly 2222 tests!
<mandel> ralsina: dammed, take a look at the merge proposal, it fails on tarmac...
<fagan> Errors
<ralsina> mandel: let me check it
<mandel> fagan: got errors? can you copy paste them?
<fagan> ill have to redo the tests my terminal doesnt hold logs longer than 999 lines or something
<fagan> im on 11.10 so that might be one of the issues though
<fagan> if the tests are passing for ralsina
<ralsina> mandel: I tested the branch, not the merged branch
<ralsina> probably you have to merge to see the failures
<mandel> ralsina: can you try that?
<ralsina> plus, I will surely not get "exceptions.OSError: Too many open files" since I have that set waaaaay high
<ralsina> I am trying the merged branch now
<fagan> ok give it 10 minutes and ill give the complete log
<ralsina> once unit testing starts taking 10 minutes ... oh, well.
<mandel> I really dont understand it, mine merged with trunk works ok
<ralsina> mandel: the too many open files error may be tarmac doing something
<mandel> yes, I suspect so…
<mandel> which is a pain in the ass
<fagan> too many open files
<mandel> fagan: you got that too?
<fagan> and there is another about defer timing out
<fagan> yep
<ralsina> fagan: pastebin plz
<fagan> ralsina: im still getting it
<fagan> ralsina: takes ages
<fagan> I just was looking down what was there
<mandel> so, any luck?
<fagan> mandel: still going
<ralsina> mandel: still running
<ralsina> PASSED (skips=1, successes=2223)
<mandel> then I dont understand...
<ralsina> mandel: so, can't help you with that :-(
<mandel> leches!!
<ralsina> maybe fagan can give you shell access to his box?
<mandel> ralsina: the wird things is also to get this: exceptions.AttributeError: 'generator' object has no attribute 'addBoth'
<ralsina> that's weird, yes
<mandel> that does not make sense… the too many open files ok, but this..
<ralsina> could be twisted versions?
<mandel> I dont think there should be any issues, also I'm running N as tarmac should be doing
<mandel> and between 10 and 11 there is not such a diff
<ralsina> I am on N too
<fagan> im running O
<ralsina> but I am not fully up to date! Something else to try...
<fagan> so it might be a different version
<ralsina> mandel: trying with latest devtools etc
<mandel> ralsina: I'm gonna see if I'm not up to date, but I should..
<ralsina> mandel: ok
<fagan> hmmmmm so from what I remember about reading and writing to files you are only allowed to open a few buffers at any given time is that the issue thats coming up
<fagan> 9000 lines and counting of the log
<ralsina> fagan: the limit on open files on linux is like 8192 files by default
<ralsina> mandel: got errors now!
<mandel> ralsina: me too, seems I was not up to date...
<fagan> ralsina: but the buffer limit is like 8 and 2 are open by default
<ralsina> the too many open files one
<ralsina> fagan: no
<mandel> ralsina: bloody hell…. I wonder if this happens in a clean branh from trunk
<mandel> ralsina: if it does we are blocked...
<ralsina> fagan: there is no such thing as buffers separate from files, that was only true in, like DOS 4.0
 * fagan looks though his notes to find the bit that explains this 
<ralsina> mandel: well, another thing to try, but I am betting on devtools being the guilty party
<mandel> ralsina: I hope so… the ssue s from pyinotify, which is an evil beast
<ralsina> mandel: I only had a few updates, and devtools is the only obvious one that could hurt this
<ralsina> also memory usage has gone to hell so I am guessing tests are not cleaning after themselves
<mandel> ralsina: yes, but I wonder what is the trial runner doing… it could be that the tests are not correctly tearing down
<mandel> ralsina: hehe though the same, great minds...
<ralsina> dobey was workin on tardown last night, too
<mandel> ok, so we are block regarding tarmac until we roll back and we push the old one to tarmac
<mandel> right?
<ralsina> I think so
<ralsina> or maybe dobey looks at it and says "doh"
<ralsina> we can stack branches (scary)
<ralsina> why the hell did I accept a plane ticket that leaves at 8AM? Was I drunk?
<fagan> ralsina: yeah what I was remembering was io streams
<mandel> ralsina: dammed, stacking branches is dangaerous, we have already done that...
<ralsina> mandel: thus the scary part
<fagan> ralsina: 3 are open by default not 2 as well
<ralsina> dobey should be here in ~4 hours
<mandel> ralsina: when does dobey arrive?
<ralsina> fagan: what do you mean "io streams"?
<mandel> ralsina: dammed you are too fast for me :)
<fagan> ralsina: stdio, stderr, stdin
<ralsina> stdin/stdout/stderr? Those are regular file descriptors in linux (and most OSs I suppose)
<fagan> ralsina: and when you open a file it creates a buffer like those
<fagan> (they are just buffers)
<ralsina> yes, file IO is buffered. That doesn't mean you can't open 8192 files. Try it :-)
<ralsina> ha, the tests have killed my VM :-(
<fagan> ralsina: well you can open them but you cant use them all at once maybe the OS makes that seem a little more seemless than it is
<ralsina> fagan: try it!
<ralsina> start 4000 threads writing to 4000 files
<fagan> ralsina: actually that definitely will kill itself
<ralsina> or one thread with 8000 open files and write to them round robin :-)
<fagan> ralsina: did that in class one day
<ralsina> fagan: t r y i t
<fagan> hah
<ralsina> try the 8000 files one. 4000 threads need eef to run ;-)
<ralsina> s/eef/beef/
<fagan> ralsina: well it will work if you write them in a round robin since it will only have 1 buffer at 1 time
<ralsina> fagan: and how do you write to two files at once without threads?
<fagan> if I did like 20 at 1 time the OS would probably switch between them
<ralsina> and no, you will have 8000 buffers, unless you flush them
<fagan> well there would be some OS magic there id say
<ralsina> fagan: again. Try it. It's 10 lines. I will wait.
<fagan> ill do it a bit later
 * ralsina brings out the subborn-o-meter
<fagan> still waiting on the tests
<ralsina> damn, sTubborn-o-meter
<ralsina> fagan, if you got the error, kill it, we already reproduced it
<fagan> ah ok then
<fagan> actually im getting some different ones too
<fagan> like there are a few attribute errors
<ralsina> damn, had to hard-reset the VM :-(
<mandel> ralsina: we can revert the last merge in ubuntuone-dev-tools to see if it works, I'll do that
<ralsina> mandel: cool
<fagan> ralsina: did you get the attribute errors too?
<ralsina> fagan: can't tell since it died
<ralsina> fagan: BTW: turns out ubuntu stats with an 1024 open file limit
<fagan> ralsina: interesting id still like to see how its handled kernel level
<fagan> (my guess is they move around the buffers and give each one time)
<ralsina> fagan: you seem to have the impression that buffers are some scarce resource. They are not.
<fagan> ralsina: yeah I know I just got a flash of the C class where they said you might have problems in some OSes
<ralsina> and the whole purpose of them is to make writing to files return faster. You can even not use them.
<ralsina> fagan: yes, "in some OSes"  :-)
<fagan> Im going to let the tests finish so I can see if there are any other errors
<fagan> ralsina: well windows in different times and some versions of unix that are floating about
<fagan> well probably not any one in major use
<ralsina> windows seems to be 2048 by default
<fagan> ralsina: that the same for dos-98
<ralsina> ok, 512 by default, and you can raise it to 2048
<ralsina> of course if you app has more than 100 open files, you are probably doing something wrong
<fagan> well it wouldnt make much sense in the desktop case
<fagan> since it would slow everything down
<fagan> and there wouldnt be anything that would need to be doing things all at once like that with files
<fagan> but a server might have a problem if they were doing something weird
<fagan> other than that I cant see a use for it
<ralsina> fagan: servers either use a multiprocess model (thus avoiding these limits) or ask you to raise them, or use massive caching to memory, or mmap files, or... I mean these limits have been there for 40 years, not a new problem ;-)
<fagan> ralsina: true
<fagan> 11300 lines in the log :D
<fagan> ralsina: race? http://paste.ubuntu.com/617390/
<ralsina> fagan: once you get the state of the program as broken as it is when 1000 tests are not closed, anything can happen, usually errors lose relevance after a while :-)
<fagan> there are a good few other errors than just the too many files thing
<fagan> ah ok
<ralsina> unless that error is one of the firsts, in which case, yeah
<fagan> ok then I was thinking it could have been interesting to see what errors it cmes up with
<fagan> *comes
<fagan> just to make sure I pastebinned the output it takes a while to load though http://paste.ubuntu.com/617393/
<fagan> I killed it though
<mandel> ralsina: so far with r 31 of dev tools tests pass, I'll test all of them from there to see when it brakes
<ralsina> mandel: cool, at least we have a clue
<ralsina> I wish bzr had a bisect command like git
 * fagan likes
 * fagan likes to say "make one" when people wish 
 * mandel goes for a small break while tests run
 * fagan takes a nap
<ralsina> lunch break for me
 * mandel back
<mandel> ralsina: looks like the culprit is the very last revision of ubuntuone-dev-tools, version 34, we can revert to version 33 and propose for merge..
<duanedesign> morning all
<duanedesign> hmmmm, http://www.dorianselimi.com/2011/06/justin-bieber-gnulinux-os/ /me thinnks i will put this on my roomates laptop
<duanedesign> facundobatista: if you get a second today I had a question about {'is_directory': 'T', 'changed': 'LOCAL', 'has_metadata': 'T'} and what that is telling us.
<facundobatista> duanedesign, ok
<facundobatista> Muy buenos días a todos!
<facundobatista> duanedesign, well, not ok, that combination has no sense, :)
<facundobatista> duanedesign, do you have a branch of ubuntuone-client at hand?
<duanedesign> i do
<duanedesign> facundobatista, just fetched the latest revision
<facundobatista> duanedesign, ok, open the ubuntuone/syncdaemon/u1fsfsm.ods file
<facundobatista> duanedesign, that is how we programed the Sync state machine
<facundobatista> duanedesign, the general desing of the file is that for each Event, you have an input state, an action, and an output state
<facundobatista> that input state is the combination of:
<facundobatista> - the node has metadata locally
<facundobatista> - the "changed" state (NONE means not changed, LOCAL means that has local changes, SERVER means that there're server changed pending to update locally)
<facundobatista> - is_directory means that if it's a dir or a file
<facundobatista> and then you have some parameters according to the hash informed in the Event (if any) and errors (if any)
<facundobatista> duanedesign, so far so good?
<duanedesign> yes, thank you!
<facundobatista> duanedesign, ok, now to be more specific about "changed"
<facundobatista> the "changed" attribute is not a real one, it's a combination of:
<facundobatista> - if local_hash (the hash we have locally for the node) is equal or different to the server_hash (the hash we locally know that the server has)
<facundobatista> - if the node has a "partial" component (that means that it's being downloaded from the server)
<facundobatista> LOCAL means that it has no partial, and the hashes are different... in other words, that we're *uploading* the node
<facundobatista> duanedesign, which has no sense at all talking about directories: we never upload directories
 * duanedesign nods
<facundobatista> duanedesign, if you check the .ods, there's no input in any line for that combination (that's why the log says "Invalid input state"
<facundobatista> )
<facundobatista> duanedesign, furthermore, there's no output state for that combination
<facundobatista> (columns L to N)
<facundobatista> duanedesign, so, it's very very strange how the user gets to have that
<duanedesign> facundobatista: thank you that is very helpful
<facundobatista> otoh, we have seen cases like this already, and even more strange ones... and we also have seen a lot of cases of corrupted metadata in strange ways because of disk failing, energy cuts, etc
<duanedesign> facundobatista: is their a way to get more info about the particular file(s) that might be corrupted? Or is the user likely to just need to 'rm' the metadata folder and have it recreated?
<mandel> facundobatista: have you seen the failures from tarmac?
<mandel> facundobatista: the current version of ubuntuone-dev-tools is broken… and we wont be able to land anything until the changes are reverted and installed in the tarmac machine
<ralsina> mandel: or wait one more hour for dobey and ask him to look at it
<mandel> ok
<facundobatista> mandel, which failures from tarmac?
<facundobatista> duanedesign, you can always make the user to dump the metadata to a readable form
<mandel> facundobatista: let me find and example
<facundobatista> duanedesign, see 'contrib/dump_metadata.py'
<facundobatista> duanedesign, if you want to see more info there, it's easy to add
<mandel> facundobatista: last comment: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/provide_credentials_management/+merge/62627
<mandel> facundobatista: all those are due to u1trial issues
 * mandel walks dog
<facundobatista> mandel, exceptions.AttributeError: 'generator' object has no attribute 'addBoth' ?
<facundobatista> mandel, ah, ok, yes, it seems to be a ubuntuone-dev-tools problem
<nessita> good morning everyone!
<facundobatista> Hola nessita
<nessita> hola facu
<ralsina> hola nessita
<nessita> hola ralsina, que tal?
<ralsina> nessita: saying goodbye to people here, readying myself fr london
<nessita> ralsina: when do you travel? today or tomorrow?
<ralsina> tomorrow 8AM
<nessita> that's early :-)
<ralsina> yeah, I don't know what I was thinking
<ralsina> I have to leave for the airport at 5AM
<fagan> ralsina: I have to leave at 7 for my plane even though it leaves at 11
<fagan> damn busses
<fagan> I think next time im going to book the flights around 5 so it would be easier
<Chipaca> ralsina: you were thinking "yeah 8am sounds right, i get up early, have breakfast and say my goodbyes, but then have all the day in london"
<Chipaca> ralsina: forgetting that 8am flight means getting up at stupid am :)
<ralsina> Chipaca: it probably will be "ok, I stay up all night then go to the airport like a zombie, mistakenly take a plane to Burkina Faso, end being torn apart by hyenas"
<ralsina> I am setting my expectations low
<fagan> sounds like a very cool place to get a weird plane to
<ralsina> fagan: you can get there for U$S 2000 from Dublin. Only a 18 hour flight.
<ralsina> Then again, the older name "Upper Volta" is way cooler
<fagan> wow you could charter a jet for that price
<ralsina> fagan: round trip
<ralsina> it costs about the same as coming from argentina to turkey
<fagan> ralsina: wow are you paying that or are you going through some other airport
 * fagan sees why mark owns his own jet 
<ralsina> fagan: I am not going to london via argentina if that's what you are asking ;-)
<fagan> ralsina: arent your family going back
<fagan> (from turkey)
<ralsina> fagan: yeah, tickets were not cheap. About 2.7K for both of them
<fagan> wow couldnt you get a connecting flight for cheaper
<fagan> Im pretty lucky everywhere in europe is pretty cheap
<ralsina> fagan: that involves a 4-hour stop in brazil. There are not many places to connect between S.am and europe ;-)
<fagan> ralsina: ah ok I forgot about timezones
<ralsina> fagan: basically, you have to pay for a plane that's nice enough to cross the atlantic at it's longest
<fagan> ralsina: and that isnt going to be entirely full
<ralsina> fagan: yeah. While in europe flights you can fly cheap, small planes that can stop every 1000km.
<ralsina> fagan: so, it's like comparing a ferry and a transatlantic ship
<fagan> ralsina: yeah I can get to the US for about 600 depending on the time of day
<fagan> ralsina: and anywhere in europe for around 200 max
<ralsina> that's about 6000km shorter than going to argentina
<ralsina> and inside europe, over 10000km shorter
<thisfred> I've been doing the economy plus upgrades recently. (Basically you pay for an exit seat of a little more leg room) Totally worth it for me
<fagan> yeah its hard to compare a trip across the world
<ralsina> thisfred: in british I was able to get that by being first on the online checkin
<thisfred> good to know, I'm flying BA as well :)
<ralsina> on turkish they reservethose seats until "real" checkin ;-(
<fagan> im going ryan air this time :(
<ralsina> thisfred: you can pay 25 euros to be able to do it before the 24 hours
<ralsina> fagan: you are fliying 90 minutes :-)
<fagan> ralsina: ryan air are the devil
<fagan> :D
<thisfred> ralsina: 75$ for me, but they wouldn't let me, because of something with  the booking (I guess because it was booked through the agent(
<fagan> and im going into standsted which doesnt have a tube or train to it I dont think
<ralsina> thisfred: really? ouch!
<thisfred> ralsina: anyway, the exit seats were already all gone. I'm hoping this plane has economy plus section (the newer ones of this type do)
<ralsina> istanbul is only 1000lm farther away from argentina than london is. Surprising.
<thisfred> which will be something like 200$ to upgrade to, but still worth not having to amputate my legs on arrival
<ralsina> thisfred: yeah, that's much nicer. Specially you being so tall
<ralsina> it seems my plane is half empty so I can probably just pick when I am in the plane
<thisfred> I wish they would just make the seats higher, there's room there, and that would solve everyone's problems
<ralsina> and 4 hours is short enough
<ralsina> thisfred: all we short guys would get embolisms :-)
<thisfred> yeah, for anything under 6 hours I won't bother
<thisfred> maybe have foot rests
<ralsina> I am galled they dare call the metal loop things below the seats foot rests.
<ralsina> I would have to detach my feet to use them
<thisfred> Oh they have foot rests? :)
<ralsina> thisfred: not really ;-)
<thisfred> I'm usually with my knees by my ears as it is :)
<ralsina> I need wider seats, but not because of my belly, but because of my shoulders :-(
<thisfred> anyway, London's only 7 hours, which is survivable. B.A. was really painful at 11 hours
<ralsina> I end in a semi-permanent shrug :-)
<ralsina> I have a 16 hour return flight next week...
 * ralsina considers upgrades
<thisfred> yeah that too: my arms are too long for the arm rests so I have to tuck them in and hunch
<thisfred> ralsina: the economy plus seats really are awesome for me, but I don't know that they're wider
<nessita> OOPS
<thisfred> ralsina: upgrading on such a long flight will get you a meeeeellion miles though
<nessita> me
<thisfred> me
<ralsina> the business upgrade is ridiculously expensive, so I will try economy plus
<ralsina> me
<mandel> me
<ralsina> fagan?
<nessita> dobey, fagan?
<nessita> DONE: folder subscription is now landed, started debugging DBus failures on test suite
<nessita> TODO: more DBus debugging
<nessita> BLOCKED: not yet
<nessita> NEXT: thisfred
<thisfred> DONE: Bug #791927, reviews, reinstalled laptop
<thisfred> TODO: possibly assist with couchdb diagnostic session | u1-unity bugs
<thisfred> BLOCKED: no
<thisfred> NEXT: ralsina
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 791927 in desktopcouch (Ubuntu) "apport hook in source package not installed (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/791927
<ralsina> DONE: pinged lots of people, organized my trip, reviews, not much else
<ralsina> TODO: travel
<ralsina> BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> mandel?
<mandel> DONE: Look at why tarmac reject branches Ubuntuone-dev-tools rev 34 is broken, we have to revert to 33.
<mandel> TODO: Land branches. Work on sdtool won windows.
<mandel> BLOCKED:not really
<mandel> no one next I suppose...
<nessita> dobey and fagan, go!
<dobey> me
<dobey> λ DONE: debugging horribly broken twisted+dbus test stuff
<dobey> λ TODO: more debugging, bug #789300, bug #771488, expenses
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 789300 in ubuntuone-dev-tools "DBusTestCase needs to work with Qt main loop as well (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/789300
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 771488 in ubuntuone-dev-tools "u1trial should unset GTK_MODULES (affects: 1) (heat: 5)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/771488
<mandel> dobey: have you seen the state of tarmac?
<nessita> expenses!!!
 * nessita goes to canonicaladmin
<mandel> dobey: looks like the last revision of u1trial is very broken
<nessita> mandel: to me that looks like an env issue (Too many open files)?
<dobey> nessita: no, it's weird
<mandel> nessita: if yo revert tone rev it is fixed
 * ralsina has not yet passed the expenses from the BUENOS AIRES sprint. Oh well.
<nessita> mandel: you get the same error in your computer?
<mandel> is nothing to do with the env, it can be be reproduce if you update u1trial to the latests version
<mandel> nessita: ^
<ralsina> nessita: mandel, fagan and I with latest devtools
<dobey> mandel: which is weird
<nessita> dobey: did you land something yesterday?
<ralsina> dobey: tests are not tearing down and it's reaching 1024 files open. It also eats tons of ram
<mandel> dobey: I do know it was the latests, I have tested with 31 up to find when as the issue
<fagan> me whoops
<mandel> dobey: yeah, it crashes my testing vm hehe
<dobey> nessita: land something where?
<nessita> dobey: devtools
 * fagan was trying to get the pdf of the tickets
<fagan> DONE
<fagan> * Got plane ticket pdf
<fagan> * tested mandel's branch
<fagan> * tried to get the branch tests fixed
<fagan> TODO
<fagan> * Get the branch merged in and the tests finished
<fagan> Blocked
<fagan> * nope
<dobey> nessita: no
<nessita> weird
<fagan> I just found out that I have to pay extra for a bag
<fagan> :/
<fagan> damn ryan air
<dobey> mandel: on trunk, or just on your branch?
<mandel> dobey: trunk
<mandel> dobey: if you go back to rev 33 it works, so there most be a bug in the latests merge
<mandel> dobey: I think the issue is with the fact that you removed the @inlineCallbacks
<dobey> no
<mandel> but I'm not 100% sure...
<dobey> it's not
<dobey> the issue is that ALL OUR TESTS ARE COMPLETELY BROKEN
<mandel> dobey: oh, you know already what is going on?
<jdobrien> the sky is falling!
<dobey> no i have no idea what's going on
<nessita> I know I'm fixing control panel and sso tests
<dobey> nessita: have you gotten anywhere with that?
<nessita> dobey: yes, I'm very close to have that done
<fagan> nessita: fix my tests too while your there :D
<nessita> dobey: we were using the dbus session worng
<nessita> dobey: I; m thinking we may wanna patch dbus. SessionBus with lambda: self.bus in devtools
 * fagan is willing to donate 2 beers in london for the cause 
<nessita> dobey: that way we don't have to fix a crazy amount of tests that use dbus.SessionBus
<nessita> dobey: what do you think?
<fagan> Im doing the break it and try again approach to fixing my set of tests
<dobey> nessita: hrmm, that's an interesting idea
<dobey> nessita: i wonder if we should also start a system bus daemon, and do similar with SystemBus()
<nessita> dobey: I don t know of any app that uses the SystemBus, but maybe?
<nessita> dobey: I will propose a branch, first confirming this "fix" the u1cp test suite
<dobey> nessita: well, NM is on the system bus
<dobey> nessita: or maybe we should just have the one daemon, and force SystemBus to point to it as well
<mandel> dobey, nessita: are this dbus issues in the tests realted with the errors we have in ubuntuone-client, or is it completely diff?
<nessita> mandel: I think your issues are the consecuence of a timing issue that was exposed by some changes that added some yields to setUp and tearDown
<dobey> mandel: i have no idea why it is happening
<dobey> chill and give me time to actually look at it already :)
<ralsina> I have to go pack, and have some quality family time. So, EOD for me. If anyone needs reviews, ping me about them, I may do them tomorrow.
<mandel> dobey: Oh, I'm very chill, you have my trust 100% I was just wondering :)
<dobey> mandel: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCujz2HzE7M
<dobey> well, ok, not a great video of that scene, since the fool edited it to repeat the "just take it easy" bit
<nessita> dobey: pacthing dbus.SessionBus works well! (though there is still some tiny bugs to fix, like releasing the bus name)
<dobey> huh
<dobey> nothing else should have to be changed for that; if it's a problem then the self.bus.close() is not being called properly
<dobey> which means tearDown is not working properly
 * dobey watches top running tests in u1client trunk
<dobey> ugh
<dobey> it is in constant diskwait here
<dobey> probably in swap :(
<dobey> hrmm, it is leaking like 2M/sec
<dobey> but isn't totally outrageous yet
<dobey> only at ~120M right now
<nessita> dobey: hum... no
<nessita> dobey: I added an assertion before the self.bus.close
<nessita> and that is failing, let me remove it
<dobey> well yes, that would break :)
<dobey> ok, and there, tests in u1client blew up for me now too
<dobey> wtfh
<nessita> dobey: confirmed self.close releases the name
<dobey> ok
<dobey> so what the heck changed that caused u1client to go nuts
<dobey> because i tested my branch several times before proposing it, on sso, cp, and u1client :(
<dobey> mandel: so, nessita is fixing cp tests right now, so let's wait and see where she gets with that, and go from there, so we can fix stuff correctly, instead of just continually trying to make stuff work by throwing stuff at a wall and seeing what sticks :)
<nessita> +1
<nessita> I'm close
<nessita> running final check...
<mandel> sounds gooh
<mandel> good :P
<thisfred> heh. The dog just scared the bejeebus out of a Jehova's Witness when she tried to jump past me to say hello
<dobey> thisfred: haha. the beast is here!
<nessita> dobey, mandel: these two branches, when run together, work like  a charm: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-dev-tools/fixit/+merge/63386 and https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/testingit/+merge/63384
<nessita> I will now use the devtools branch within SSO suiteand see what happens
<nessita> but first, I will make some mate!
 * nessita brbs
 * nessita is back
<dobey> nessita: hrmm, if you also self.patch dbus.SystemBus, do any tests break?
<nessita> didn't try, let me check!
<nessita> my money is that they don't
 * dobey bets desktopcouch might, but also might not
<nessita> glib tests do not break
<nessita> running qt now
<nessita> all green
<nessita> dobey: want me to push that change?
<dobey> please
<dobey> hrmm, that branch doesn't make u1client tests work right again though
<dobey> so clearly it is not the removal of the inlineCallbacks that broke u1client :)
<dobey> mandel: can you try? https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-dev-tools/fixit/+merge/63386
<nessita> dobey: I'll bet wee need to tweak something on u1client end
<nessita> dobey: I can take a look after checking ussoc ones
<dobey> well we do need to tweak u1client for sure
<dobey> it is pretty broken regarding tests :(
<nessita> dobey: all green in ussoc without any tweak
<nessita> hum though I'm getting pep8 issues, I will fix those
<nessita> dobey: storage protocol all green as well
<nessita> onto u1client now
<nessita> mandel: trivial review for https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/testingit/+merge/63389 please?
<fagan> nessita: I got the review
<dobey> nessita: pep8 fix approved
<dobey> fagan: no need
<fagan> awh
<nessita> thanks all!
<fagan> well too many approvals is better than too little
<nessita> indeed
<nessita> tons of errors in u1client! YEAH
 * nessita fixes
<dobey> thisfred: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/617595/ <- got this in desktopcouch tests, i suspect that should not pass, like it does :)
 * thisfred looks at the test in question
<thisfred> dobey: I think this may have changed with the latest checkin. I have no idea why a meaningless statement would be mocked.
<dobey> no idea either
<dobey> well, i think the issue is that it's not moacker.expect()ed?
<dobey> ctx is a mock object i suspect, and something is trying to access the db_dir attr on it
<thisfred> dobey: but there is a line to that effect in the test
<thisfred> I guess it's the way to mock attribute access if you're not interested in passing back any result
<thisfred> it's weird though. We should as CardinalFang
<thisfred> ask
<thisfred> guess he's en route already?
<thisfred> dobey: so maybe this mock is not in the right place:
<thisfred>         self._ctx.db_dir  # searching for files    # pylint: disable=W0104
<thisfred> and it was not fixed because the test does not go red
<thisfred> and it does not go read because mocker does not fail on unexpected meaningless statements?
<thisfred> go red
<mandel> nessita: on it
<nessita> mandel: is done, no need
<nessita> thanks though
<thisfred> dobey: also none of those tests actually assert anything
<mandel> ouch
<jdobrien> thisfred, so what do they do?
<jdobrien> thisfred, def <test name>()
<jdobrien> pass
<thisfred> well, since they mock a bunch of stuff, they do test assumptions about called code and calling order
<dobey> thisfred: hrmm
<dobey> thisfred: it should fail, mocker raised MatchError :)
<dobey> thisfred: something is trapping the exception, it seems
<thisfred> dobey: I agree
<thisfred> dobey: well, it might be because of the forking, although it *looks* like that is mocked out properly
<dobey> ah that could be
<dobey> yeah i don't know why it would just do foo.attr as a statement in python, that makes no sense :)
<dobey> is that actually inside of a statement or, a new line of one?
<dobey> nessita: needsfixing on superfluous comments on devtools branch
<dobey> hrmm, i think i need to get lunch now
<nessita> dobey: looking
<nessita> makes sense, fixing
<nessita> pushed
<thisfred> dobey: So I think it may be just mocker. This test passes: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/617619/
<thisfred> dobey: although I don't even get the warning there
<dobey> thisfred: that test doesn't do self.dummy.foo though
<dobey> thisfred: you need to poke an attr on the object, not the object itself
<thisfred> yeah and that definitely fails
<thisfred> dobey: I don't see that error on trunk though, so maybe it does have to do with the new devtools
<thisfred> dobey: you have trunk of dc, right?
<dobey> yes
<dobey> i was running tests with nessita's devtools branch, to check whether the patching of dbus.SystemBus would break the dc tests or not
<thisfred> right, so I guess it does, though I don't see how a ctx attribute and dbus should be related. Unless the dbus session is part of the test context, which it may be
<dobey> but even then it shouldn't mess up that expectation in mocker
<dobey> thisfred: i got the same issue in trunk without using nessita's branch, though
<dobey> weird
<dobey> anyway, i need to get lunch
<dobey> bbiab
<dobey> nessita: +1 on devtools, but i'd like another set of eyes to look at it in case i missed something.
<dobey> ok, really off now
<nessita> dobey: of course
<nessita> dobey: and I want u1client tests to pass first as well:-)
<nessita> thisfred: ping
<thisfred> nessita: pong
<nessita> thisfred: would you know why the tests under u1clinent -> eventlog -> test_zglog.py inherit from DBusTwistedTestCase? I don't see any dbus involved
<thisfred> nessita: I do not, that's an alecu question, but *maybe* we used to talk to zg through dbus, and then later changed that?
<nessita> maybe
<nessita> I'm removing the dbus thingy, from my POV, the current code use no dbus at all
<thisfred> do the tests pass if you remove the DTTC inheritance?
<nessita> no, but the error is unrelated, and makes me realize that the test_log_does_not_err_when_daemon_not_started is wrong
<thisfred> ah ok. well I'm fine with removing it, let me know if I can review
<nessita> so I think that somethings are working thanks to timing issues, not thanks to the proper writting of those :-)
<thisfred> oops. I did it again.
<nessita> let's dance britney!
<thisfred> one thing I really like about compiz/unity: CTRL+ALT+numeric keypad to position windows
<thisfred> nessita: btw, I have the system monitor in unity also
<jdobrien> thisfred, how do you set that up?
<jdobrien> oh...nm im using a laptop without a numpad
<nessita> thisfred: how?
<thisfred> nessita: sudo apt-add-repository ppa.launchpad.net/indicator-multiload/stable-daily
<jdobrien> oh that's cool
<jdobrien> useless on a laptop though
<thisfred> then install indicator-multiload
<nessita> ahhhh
<jdobrien> bbiab
<thisfred> jdobrien: ah yeah, hadn't thought of that yet. Working on my laptop I usually do everything fullscreen anyway tho
<thisfred> the only time I ever split the screen there is within emacs
<dobey> thisfred: they should have named that PPA "oxymoron" instead
<thisfred> I think that's the code name ;)
<nessita> dobey: ping
<dobey> nessita: hi
<nessita> dobey: what's the rationale behinf  "len(bus_names) > 2". My question is, why 2 and not, let say, 3?
<nessita> behind*
<dobey> ugh; rabbitmq
<nessita> dobey: I'm thinking that in syncdaemon we may need more than 2 since we have at least 2 faked services being registered: SyncDaemon and NetworkManager
<dobey> nessita: because dbus-daemon itself has one name, and our self.bus has one name, so that should be 2
<nessita> hum.....
<nessita> dobey: what about when we register both SyncDaemon and NetworkManager? we're using 3 names total
<dobey> nessita: even still, at that point in the code (DBusTestCase.setUp), there should only be 2, because the fake services shouldn't yet be registered
<nessita> you're right
<nessita> arghhhhh :-)
 * nessita keeps debugging
<dobey> so if they're already getting registered, there's a problem in the __mro__ :)
<dobey> nessita: are you hitting this problem in a test case that has MI?
<nessita> dobey: when running test_dbus alone, I get no issues at all. But when I run test_dbus with the rest of the suite (except those other dbus dependent tests), I'm getting this list_names:
<nessita> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/617722/
<nessita> dobey: the first test that is run from test_dbus fails in the setUp (I added a pdb right before raising the InvalidSessionBus error)
<nessita> well, that is having len() > 3 becasue I was testing my theory, which is wrong
<dobey> i wonder where those are coming from then. seems like some other things are creating bus connections elsewhere?
<dobey> well, there are 4 there, so still more than 3 :)
<nessita> right
<nessita> with len() > 2 I get the same list
<nessita> dbus.Array([dbus.UTF8String('org.freedesktop.DBus'), dbus.UTF8String(':1.0'), dbus.UTF8String(':1.1'), dbus.UTF8String(':1.2')], signature=dbus.Signature('s'))
<nessita> which is SO ODD, since if I move the test_dbus away, all the rest (non dbus suite) pass
<nessita> so that means they are not leaving stuff around
<dobey> well
<dobey> it is weird, yes
<dobey> what it means, is that without test_dbus, something else is connecting to the bus; but not using DBusTestCase, most likely :)
<dobey> tests.platform.linux.test_messaging
<dobey> i wonder if that is one of them
<nessita> let's see
<dobey> nessita: have you looked in d-feet? i presume the processes with those connections are all the same python process from u1trial?
<nessita> dobey: I did, and you presume correctly
<dobey> also, test_unity might be one of them
<dobey> tests.platform.linux.test_unity
<nessita> I moved all the tests away, and I will be adding one by one to see which one is guilty
<nessita> test_dbus + test_unity, all green
 * nessita keeps going
<nessita> test_session is, for now, one the guilty ones
<nessita> fixed already, let's keep adding more test files
<nessita> dobey: can you think why test_os_helper is messing with dbus?
<dobey> i don't know what it does
<nessita> dobey: well, it does nothing weird expect importing gio
<nessita> does that ring any bell? I'm not familiar with gio
<dobey> no, that should be fine
<dobey> one second
<dobey> nessita: maybe some of the actual unity/notification/zg code is getting run, that makes a dbus connection, and it never gets cleaned up?
<fagan> dobey: was that branch you did for the new keyring spec merged?
<nessita> dobey: from the test_os_helper, you say?
<dobey> what branch?
<dobey> nessita: yes, since it's doing file deletes/moves/etc...
<nessita> perharps
<dobey> nessita: and zg is all about logging those :)
<fagan> dobey: I reviewed one a while back that fixes the gnome 3 ppa thing with the keyring
<dobey> fagan: i have made no such branches; and the one fix which did land does not fix all the problems
<nessita> dobey: True. SInce that;'s the only test pending to fix, I'll debug by running/adding one test at a time
<dobey> and i've been dealing with more critical issues at the moment
<fagan> dobey: ah ok I was just wondering if it was fixed or not for 11.10
<dobey> no it's not fixed
<dobey> not completely anyway
<fagan> cool
<dobey> nessita: find it? :)
<nessita> dobey: not yet, I'm running the whole suite to confirm that's the only missing piece to fix :-)
<nessita> so far so good!
<dobey> ok
<dobey> great!
<dobey> it's not taking 2 GB of RES is it?
<nessita> OH NO
<nessita> I was so close
<nessita>   DBusTwistedTestCase
<nessita>     runTest ... > /home/nessita/canonical/u1/devtools/fixit/ubuntuone/devtools/testcase.py(245)setUp()
<nessita> -> raise InvalidSessionBus('Too many bus connections: %s (%r)' %
 * nessita cries
<nessita> dobey: I'll check
<nessita> ok, there are stuff outside platform that are doing nasty stuff with dbus
<nessita> let's narrow this down...
<nessita> tests/api is empty, I'll remove that dir
<fagan> see you all on monday
<fagan> or sunday :D
<nessita> dobey: is the bus being created in the dbustestcase a copy of the real session bus?
<nessita> I would guess no, but want to confirm
<dobey> no
<dobey> nessita: the whole point is to avoid talking to anything on the real session bus, and breaking things
<nessita> of course
<nessita> but when running together tests from tests/syncdaemon and tests/platform, the single first test that uses DbusTestCase fails having 25 things in list_names
<nessita> hum, I think I *may* have a clue
<nessita> my god, tets/platforms is an import nightmare
<nessita> an AWEFUL one
<dobey> heh
<dobey> :)
<nessita> dobey: you asked before, resident memory is at 150m and growinf
<nessita> growing
<nessita> 200
<nessita> 230 and seems "stable"
<dobey> nessita: ok, sounds like stuff is still pretty badly broken; protocol from nightlies might help if you update to it
<nessita> ack
<nessita> found an ungly stuff:
<nessita>      23 class TestStatusIPC(MockerTestCase, IPCTestCase):
<nessita> that is surely making disasters
<nessita> since IPCTestCase == DBusTwistedTestCase
<nessita> and setUp only calls      28         super(TestStatusIPC, self).setUp()
<jdobrien> nessita, oops
<dobey> nessita: right, but super() should call all the parent classes
<dobey> nessita: problem is the ordering probably mucks up the __mro__
<nessita> dobey: yeah, but it will not yield on the setUp() from DBusTwistedTestCase
<nessita> which needs to be yield on
<dobey> nessita: simply switching it to (IPCTestCase, MockerTestCase) might fix it
<nessita> nopes, we need to yield on IPCTestCase.setUp()
<dobey> nessita: right, so it also needs to have the yield and inlineCallbacks :)
<nessita> yeap
<dobey> you have to call super()
<dobey> right tcole?
<nessita> I'm switching to remove the multiple inheritance
<nessita> is not needed
<dobey> ok
<tcole> we need both super and chaining
<nessita> but thanks
<tcole> but if removing spurious MI can make things better that's good too
<nessita> yeap
<dobey> tcole: by super *and* chaining, you mean both super(Child, self).foo() and Parent1.foo(), Parent2.foo()?
<tcole> no, by chaining I mean chaining the deferred callbacks returned from setUp
<tcole> via yield or simple addCallback
<tcole> er, yield+inlineCallbacks
<tcole> there needs to be an unbroken callback chain built that encompasses the entire class hierarchy
<dobey> right, ok
<dobey> so yield super() + inlineCallbacks, as i said :)
<nessita> so, I will run some more tests and then I'll give up
<nessita> I need to do some laundry and to prepare my suitcase
<nessita> dobey: I guess we can pair up next week and try to nail this
<nessita> I'm close, but not close enough
<dobey> nessita: well i don't think you will need to make more changes to devtools to fix client, at this point?
<nessita> not at all
<nessita> devtools is correct (tm)
<nessita> the problem is in our tests
<dobey> tcole: could you maybe review nessita's devtools branch?
<nessita> tcole: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-dev-tools/fixit/+merge/63386 (thanks!)
<nessita> dobey: in the mean time, I'm running the whole suite (until it blows up, it will be soon enough) with the new u1sp
<tcole> I'll have a look
<nessita> I will report RES usage: so far 130<
<nessita> 130m
<nessita> and growing
<nessita> 160
<nessita> 200
<nessita> oops, it jumped to 300
<dobey> hmm
<tcole> nessita: +1
<nessita> tcole: thanks!
 * dobey has to do laundry and pack and all that jazz too, still
<nessita> ok, I'm off
<nessita> I will push this branch and hope that the time make it work (?)
<dobey> heh
<dobey> meh
<tcole> dobey: hmm, unfortunately the rabbitmqctl breaks things on my machine ... apparently there's not a one-size-fits-all fix
<tcole> s/breaks/change breaks/
<dobey> what does python -c 'import socket; print socket.hostname()' give you?
<dobey> and what does that resolve to?
<nessita> ok, I'm gone (for real now)
<nessita> bye all! see ya next week
<dobey> cheers nessita
<thisfred> yeah, I'm about to head out too, unless there's something I can help anyone with right now?
<thisfred> going, going, gONE
<dobey> i'm out too; see all you u1 hackers on sunday!
<jo-erlend> is there some good documentation of the client protocol and the storage protocol, if they are different things? They're implemented in Python? I thought I'd have a look at it and see if I have anything to contribute.
#ubuntuone 2011-06-04
<udi86> today I have problems uploading to the cloud, it doesn't work with either nautilus or the web interface. anybody else having problems?
<ManoloMtnez> Hello
<ManoloMtnez> UbuntuOne is having problems syncing one of my flies
<ManoloMtnez> The problem is, it's unable to connect
<ManoloMtnez> in syncdaemon.log i see lots of:
<ManoloMtnez>  ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.ActionQueue - WARNING - Client mismatch while processing the request 'oauth_authenticate', client
<ManoloMtnez> Any advice? Thanks!
<duanedesign> hello ManoloMtnez
<ManoloMtnez> duanedesign: hi
<duanedesign> i think i might know what your issue is....
<ManoloMtnez> duanedesign: cool :)
<duanedesign> let me see
<ManoloMtnez> duanedesign: still there?
<ManoloMtnez> duanedesign: hey, I have to leave now. I appreciate your willingness to help. Maybe later I'll connect  and post my question again. Cheers
<udi86> I have the same error which ManoloMtnez had, client mismatch, syncdaemon.log: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/618299/
<mongy> file sync is broke.  wont start
<SuprEngr> Hi folks. Any news update on the slow file sync?  Status info update ways a wee while back stating 'it's being sorted'.  [upload sys=Lucid,download sys =UNR 11.04, U1 free 2gGB a/c]
<SuprEngr> *was
<czajkowski> stuff broken on u1?
<czajkowski> cant access my files from web
<czajkowski> http://twitpic.com/56wtv3
<karni> czajkowski: same here
<czajkowski> dont see any bugs open though
<dobey> there is a server issue it seems, and most all the u1 team is travelling today
<czajkowski> dobey: but the wiki page of status is not reflecting the issue
<dobey> czajkowski: ok. well then hopefully someone will get on-line and update it soon. nearly everyone is travelling right now, so it may take a bit for that to happen. and i'm only on here because i had to do a couple things on-line before travelling
<ManoloMtnez> Hello everyone
<ManoloMtnez> my U1 client is in a loop of trying to sync and giving up
<ManoloMtnez> in the syncdaemon log i see some:
<ManoloMtnez> WARNING - Client mismatch while processing the request 'oauth_authenticate', client
<ManoloMtnez> any advice? Thanks!
<mushy> I signed up for ubuntu one, it did say i was connected in the prefs, and listed my account info, then i go to documents and sync it and it is under 2gb. so i look at the prefs and now it lists no account info or wont stay connected, and the check box for syncing in docs is just spinning
<mushy> help is what i am asking for
<mushy> seriously?
#ubuntuone 2011-06-05
<maki> ola millet : )
<maki> ecnebiler yazdıklarım geliyor mu ? anlıyormusunuz ?: )
<duanedesign> maki, huh?
<ManoloMtnez> duanedesign: hi, any chance you could help me with that thing?
<ManoloMtnez> I have the following problem: U1 is in a loop of trying to sync and losing connection; it retries every couple min, and cannot stop.
<ManoloMtnez> In syncdaemon.log  I see lots of "client mismatch" warnings
<ManoloMtnez> any advice?
<ManoloMtnez> thx
<ManoloMtnez> Hello, could anybody help me with my question? Thanks!
<vadi2> u1sdtool is refusing to comply with my wishes of publishing: http://paste.ubuntu.com/619092/
<vadi2> Can anyone tell me what am I doing wrong?
<duanedesign> hello vadi2
<vadi2> hello
 * duanedesign looking
<vadi2> thanks :)
<duanedesign> http://paste.ubuntu.com/619092/
<duanedesign> sorry :P
<duanedesign> vadi2: could you move that file to a different directory. Onr not synced eith Ubuntu One.
<vadi2> Oh, actually that folder isn't set to sync. I'm sorry. I'll set that firstly
<duanedesign> then once it is removed from the cloud try readding it to your folder
<vadi2> It works now that I marked the folder to be syncronized.
<duanedesign> you could also run this command in a Terminal to get more info about thr file:  u1sdtol --info=/home/vadi/Systems/U1 vadi-m/test
<duanedesign> kids need some attention be right back
<duanedesign> you can always pingme i leave my client on aleays
<vadi2> thanks a ton
<duanedesign> additionally this is a good address to have:  https://one.ubuntu.com/support/contact/
<duanedesign> they will help you as well.
<duanedesign> brb
<fagan> hello #ubuntuone
<fagan> I wonder if anyone is around that wants lunch
<karni> fagan: yo man, wassup xD
<fagan> karni: hah talking on irc when you are in the room with someone is funny
<karni> fagan: over the table :D
<karni> testing testing fagan
<joshi_> hi
<joshi_> i am having issues with music i bought through ubuntu one. All the music is on my ubuntu one drive
<joshi_> but rhythmbox and bangee are failing to download the files
<joshi_> one file says something like downloading failed please click to try again.
<joshi_> that doesn't work
<joshi_> the others download but i get a gateway timeout
#ubuntuone 2012-05-28
<failure_> anyone from the billig team here ?
<mandel> failure_, not at the moment AFAIK
<mandel> failure_, most of the canonical employees are in the USA timezone, but if you have an issue you can send a support request and they'll get back to you asap
<mandel> failure_, or maybe rye can help you..
<failure_> :)
<failure_> its just a billing issue
<failure_> i have payed via paypal
<failure_> and havent got the storage
<failure_> but i guess no tech can fix that :P
<mandel> failure_, certainly not me, sorry :(
<failure_> :)
<failure_> np
<mandel> failure_, let me check if I can find anyone..
<failure_> i wait for the billing
<Chipaca> failure_: hi there
<Chipaca> failure_: most of our USA guys are on (national) holiday today
<Chipaca> failure_: I think most but not all, so as soon as come online I'll point them at you, or let you know if they've all gone fishing
<Chipaca> failure_: I presume what happened is you didn't click on paypal's last "click here to confirm payment" link that takes you back to the u1 website?
<Chipaca> failure_: do you have an email from us about that payment?
<Chipaca> failure_: failing that, do you have an email from paypal with a transaction reference?
<gatox> good morning!
<mandel> gatox, morning!
<gatox> mandel, hi
<mandel> gatox, how was the long weekend?
<gatox> mandel, it wasn't long for me.... i was here on friday :P LOTTTTTTT of ninja coding..... the 2.0 is really close........ you?
<mandel> gatox, fine, said god bye to a friend that left to france (got him very very drunk) and put together an ikea furniture.. fun times :P
<mandel> and now.. fighting with a mem leak in the tests..
<gatox> mandel, jejeje yes, i saw the twits about your friend..... and the pictures
<mandel> gatox, I think he did learn the lesson, vodka is bad :)
<gatox> mandel, ah.... i though that lesson was: never go out with mandel and let him take pictures from you
<gatox> jejejee
<ralsina> good morning!
<mandel> morning!
<gatox> ralsina, hi
 * mandel crashed xcode, fuuuuuuu!!!
<failure_> Chipaca: transaktions-id-nr.5J143524573852824
<mandel> ok, lunch time for me, at least I removed the mem leak..
 * mandel misses GC at times or detests ARC, your choice!
<mandel> ralsina, Chipaca: http://www.softwareontheside.info/2012/05/kde-ubuntu-one-dolphin-plugin.html
<mandel> in case you did not know, uses ruby, but hey what is it another lang to our ecosystem ;)
<ralsina> mandel: know about it, talked with the guy earlier :-)
<ralsina> mandel: redoing those ruby bits in python is kinda easy
<mandel> ralsina, pido no! ;)
<mandel> ok, quick lunch now and back to fighting with objective-c..
<ralsina> gonna be afk for a few minutes
<alecu> hey, holas!
<gatox> alecu, hi
 * mandel back!
<mandel> alecu, may i have you input for: https://code.launchpad.net/~ballogy/ubuntu-sso-client/drop-lazr/+merge/107153
<alecu> mandel, looking there too.
<ralsina> hola alecu
<mandel> alecu, I think we might as well ask nessita if to confirm that the code is not used in software center..
<alecu> hola there, boss.
<alecu> mandel, I like the change in ballogy's branch.
<mandel> alecu, me too, I think we just need confirmation from the software-center people just to be absolutely sure
<ralsina> mandel, alecu: and then we remove a bunch of crap from the py2exe script :-)
<alecu> ralsina, do we need people to agree to the contributor agreement if the branch is all red?
<ralsina> alecu: he has it signed anyway
<mandel> ralsina, alecu I'm pinged nessita if she cannot think or anything that could go wrong I'd say lets kill it :)
<alecu> ralsina, oh, right: it's a LP team now. Awesome.
<ralsina> mandel, alecu: now is like, the best time to break things, if it breaks ;-)
<Chipaca> failure_: you still there?
<mandel> herb, I love how Chipaca talks with failure after that comment hehehe
<Chipaca> failure_: is that from the papypal email, or from ours?
 * Chipaca wonders where herb came into it
<ralsina> mandel: you understand there is a he-rb in the channel and you ing him twice a day, right? ;-)
<Chipaca> mandel: and he'
<Chipaca> s awesome :)
<mandel> up, shit, stupid auto complete!
<mandel> gatox, look what you did, you infected me!
<gatox> mandel, eejejej
<alecu> mandel, I've approved it.
<mandel> alecu, +1 for https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/signature-dict/+merge/107265 I'll set it to approve and will block the one from dobey_ since its the same, right?
<gatox> i'm trying to change this: MUSIC_REAL_PATH = u'.ubuntuone/Purchased from Ubuntu One' to use the os separator.... and if i do that..... runninng the tests python dies.... WEIRD!
<alecu> mandel, right, you can dismiss the other branch.
<alecu> mandel, thanks for the review!!!
<mandel> alecu, ralsina, only problem about this https://code.launchpad.net/~ballogy/ubuntu-sso-client/drop-lazr/+merge/107153 is that it does not drop lazr in the setup.py and there is an import of decimal in bin/ubuntu-sso-login that if the comment is true we don't longer need after that branch
<mandel> alecu, ralsina shall I approve and a bug for that?
<ralsina> mandel: we can either do a merge of this and a later branch
<ralsina> or ask for a needsfixing
<ralsina> I think a needsfiing or that is kinda rude
<ralsina> grmbl. "For that"
<ralsina> mandel: but it fails lint, doesn't it?
<mandel> ralsina, yeah, and coming from the community I'm more inclined to approve it
<Chipaca> failure_: pindonga
<Chipaca> pindonga: failure_
<mandel> ralsina, no, lint is ok
<Chipaca> now, talk! :)
<ralsina> mandel: so, let's approve it
<ralsina> mandel: and if you file it, I will clean it later
<ralsina> mandel: so you don't switch to it
<mandel> ralsina, no no, I've got enough with fsevents, I'm just doing by round of reviews atm :)
<ralsina> mandel: ok then
<gatox> alecu, ping..... this "path" MUSIC_REAL_PATH = u'.ubuntuone/Purchased from Ubuntu One' in ubuntuone/controlpanel/gui/__init__.py should contain the OS separators, or there is any particular reason why the "/" is hardcoded?
<gatox> or ralsina mandel ^ if any of you guys now
<alecu> gatox, probably because it's only used on linux?
<mandel> gatox, the important questions is, is that a path in the server side or not, if it is in the server side then is correct to use /
<ralsina> gatox: I suspect it's serverside
<mandel> gatox, if it is not in the server side, we have a problem
<ralsina> gatox: if it were clientside, that would be ~/blah, no?
<alecu> mandel, gatox: do we have a "music" folder on windows at all?
<gatox> it's being use to check something in a test that create a local path
<alecu> gatox, on linux, that's the folder where the music I purchased thru the music store shows up.
<gatox> it's being use to comparet 2 paths, in add_folder inside LocalFolders ui
<alecu> gatox, on windows we don't have a music store.
<mandel> ralsina, bug #1005544 and bug 1005548
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1005544 in Ubuntu Single Sign On Client "Lazr is deployed on windows when it is not longer needed" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1005544
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1005548 in Ubuntu Single Sign On Client "Decimal imported but not used in ubuntu-sso-login" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1005548
<gatox> alecu, so.... should i skip that test for windows
<gatox> ?
<mandel> alecu, but the udf should be added, right? or can be added I should say
<ralsina> mandel: yay :-)
<alecu> mandel, I think the UDF is automatically added by the music store.
<alecu> gatox, what's the test where this shows up?
<gatox> alecu, "test_add_music_folder_adds_the_folder" in test_folders
<ralsina> on windows, we may someday need to add that UDF from the client side, but not now
<ralsina> mandel: slightly confused, you said you would do those two, or I should?
<mandel> alecu, ralsina, is the last failing test in jenkins: https://jenkins.errormessaging.com/view/Windows/job/ubuntuone-control-panel-windows-test/57/testReport/ubuntuone.controlpanel.gui.qt.tests.test_folders/LocalFoldersPanelAddFolderTestCase/test_add_music_folder_adds_the_folder/
<mandel> ralsina:
<mandel> <ralsina> mandel: and if you file it, I will clean it later
<mandel> <ralsina> mandel: so you don't switch to it
<mandel> <mandel> ralsina, no no, I've got enough with fsevents, I'm just doing by round of reviews atm :)
<ralsina> mandel: so you? ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, hehehe
<ralsina> mandel: you are not clear, dude :-)
<ralsina> gatox: switching to path separator should not break anything, or we skip on windows, I say alecu's call
<gatox> alecu, ralsina, switching to path separator...... BREAKS PYTHON running the tests :S
<mandel> ralsina, well, you said, 'so you don't switch to it', is this a http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/001/384/Atrapitis.gif
<ralsina> But you said "no no no" :-)
<ralsina> gatox: WAT
<gatox> ralsina, yap
<mandel> ralsina, is like a no*3 :)
<gatox> ralsina, shocking!
<ralsina> mandel: ok, answer with one word: are you doing it? ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, alecu, gatox that test does not fail on a normal windows env, we can always do skipIfJenkins
<mandel> ralsina, no as per managers orders!
<ralsina> mandel: ack!
<pindonga> failure_, hi there, I'm looking at what happened with your payment
 * mandel is starting to get confused..
<pindonga> failure_, pm
<gatox> mandel, it's failing for me
<ralsina> mandel: I may be the manager, but no means no ;-)
<mandel> gatox, hm.. really, I don;t recall it failing in my system..
<gatox> mandel, yes.... it's failing here.... that's how i'm debugging it
<ralsina> gatox's evil freedom-hating machine strikes again!
<gatox> mandel, but only if you run the whole suit.... if you just execute that file it doesn't fail
<gatox> ralsina, but it's failing on jenkins too
<mandel> gatox, uh, wtf!
<gatox> soooo..... the question remains..... to skip or not to skip.... that is the question?
<alecu> gatox, mandel: I'm opposed to skipping this test on jenkins... I think we can make it work.
<gatox> is this test relevant for windows?
<alecu> gatox, the test is relevant, yes.
<alecu> gatox, think of a linux user that has bought songs, and that also uses windows.
<gatox> alecu, ok, then..... i think i should change that path to use os separator, and fix the tests that brake python
<alecu> gatox, wait.
<mandel> alecu, yes, if it is failing on both normal machines + jenkins we should fix it
<gatox> alecu, what?
<alecu> gatox, before changing to use path separator we need to know if the path is a server path or a local path.
<ralsina> alecu: but on the windows side it's just a plain UDF, I think this is a server side path
<mandel> alecu, with no ~ feels like server
<ralsina> alecu: so that the music store creates a consistently-named UDF on the server
<alecu> mandel, if it whizzes and vibrates slightly then yes, it feels like the server.
<alecu> mandel, try not to sit on top of it :-)
<mandel> lol
<alecu> ralsina, right.
<gatox> alecu, it's being use to compare with this u'C:\\Users\\tester\\.ubuntuone\\Purchased  from Ubuntu One'.... after extracting the home_path
<gatox> alecu, also.... it's being use in a comparison when trying to add a local folder..... inside the LocalFolders ui
<alecu> gatox, so, I have a folder that shows up like "Purchased Music" in the web ui and on the control panel. On disk it's called "/home/alecu/.ubuntuone/Purchased from Ubuntu One", and the UDF is called "~/.ubuntuone/Purchased from Ubuntu One".
<alecu> gatox, ralsina: question is: "how should this folder show up on windows?"
<gatox> alecu, actually..... if the comparison was working..... it would show: MUSIC_DISPLAY_NAME = _('Purchased Music')
<ralsina> gatox: yes, the u1cp hides this ugly path. So, let's find a similar appropriate windows ugly path for it?
<gatox> ralsina, sorry.... didn't understand that
<ralsina> gatox: usually u1cp displays the path to UDFs. For this one it says "Purchased Music"
<gatox> right now.... the test is failing because in the _process_name method is comparing: u'.ubuntuone\\Purchased  from Ubuntu One' against u'.ubuntuone/Purchased  from Ubuntu One'
<gatox> and that make it use wrong values later
<ralsina> gatox: that should compare the server side paths of the UDF, why is it using \\ ?
<alecu> gatox, I've started the control panel on windows, on a pristine vm with the latest installer. On the control panel the folder shows up as ".ubuntuone\Purchased from Ubuntu One", so there's probably a bug there.
<alecu> ralsina, ^too
<ralsina> looks like it's using separators inconsistently
<gatox> alecu, yes, the problem is with the _process_name method using MUSIC_REAL_PATH
<ralsina> and noone noticed since we never looked for it
<gatox> which has / hardcoded
<gatox> and we are using a windows path to compare that
<gatox> which contains \\ everywhere
<alecu> ralsina, right: I bought U1 tracks using my main account; but I never test in the windows VMs with that account, always with a tests one.
<alecu> gatox, I think it's a mistake to compare there using the local path; the user may have chosen any path for the UDFs.
<ralsina> gatox: so either we are comparing the local path and shuld compare the server side path instead, or you need to change the separators in the constant
<alecu> gatox, the only "stable" path is the server path.
<alecu> gatox, and by "stable" I mean, that's the path that the music store will always use to deliver purchases.
<gatox> ralsina, alecu i think its comparing the local with the server path, to obtain how that folder should be shown in the control panel for the user, and the items shows that display name, but it contains the real windows path for that folder
<ralsina> gatox: right, in volume_info, it has the server side path as well, it should use that one
<alecu> gatox, using the local path (the real windows path) is wrong imho.
<gatox> alecu, yes, i agree with that..... showing the real windows path it's the bug
<alecu> gatox, it's ok to be showing the windows path on the control panel.
<gatox> and sorry to repeat myself jeje but it's showing that.... because it's failing in the comparison of the paths..... the _process_name method, receive the windows path WITHOUT the home.... so it's the same as the server, but the problem right now is that it has different separators
<alecu> gatox, but we should be comparing the server path to that string (".ubuntuone/Purchased...") to see if we need to replace the local name for the nice string "MUZIK!"
<gatox> alecu, ok..... can we have a quick mumble?? :P
<alecu> gatox, sure!
<alecu> gatox, so, I understand that we have some issue. I've just been describing what the solution should look like!
<alecu> gatox, I think that might be why we are sounding like crazy people :-)
<gatox> alecu, on mumble!
<gatox> alecu, jejej maybe..... but i want to double check ejje
<ralsina> team standup in 3
<ralsina> it's just mandel, gatox, alecu and I though
<mandel> how I imaging gatox and alecu on mumble: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SiHSxi2eiNc
<mandel> ralsina, ack
<alecu> "esa no que la tengo repe!"
<mandel> jeje
<gatox> me
<ralsina> me
<mandel> me
<ralsina> "para gila, de tu amigo, san antonio"  :-D
<ralsina> writing notes, damn short standup :-)
<failure_> poff and thanks for the great support as always! <3 one
<gatox> mandel, did you saw my twit about some spaniard guy dancing in madrid? jeje
<mandel> gatox, nop, I'll take a look :)
<gatox> mandel, wait.... it's old, i'll give you the link
<mandel> ok, so do we start?
<ralsina> go!
<gatox> mandel, http://youtu.be/0Rqa1VXmhw8
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Reviews, stress tests for fsevents on mac, debugging u1-cp failing test.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Create a new bug for the problem that we are having in u1-cp, and FIX IT. Keep working on mac fsevents.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> ralsina, go
<ralsina> gatox, you go, I mean
<ralsina> DONE: finishing get_rootdir bug, reviews, helped around, most of a natl holiday, TODO: merge this thing, fix the cleanup manuel reported, tech leads, general VMs cleanup BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> nest mandel!
<mandel> DONE: reviews, reviews, reviews. Found a mem issue in the fsevents tests and got it fix.
<mandel> TODO: Propose merges on fsevents. More tests and add more support on python.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> alecu, please!
<gatox> look at this video, it's a spanish guy that is funnier than mandel : http://youtu.be/0Rqa1VXmhw8 jejejeej
<mandel> gatox, hehe is one of my fav shows :)
<gatox> jeje really?
<gatox> the old guy is funny too
<mandel> gatox, yes, and that step is really hard
 * gatox imagine mandel dancing like that when he is drunk jeje
<mandel> gatox, they now have a 'party' in which they gather 10000s of homosexuals in a ani-gay village is spain :P
<mandel> gatox, I'd love to be able to dance like that lol
<gatox> jejeje
<alecu> uh, I missed standup.
 * alecu writes notes
<alecu> DONE: nat holiday
<alecu> TODO: a fix for sec patches, sort some SD bugs, get tests running on mac
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<elopio> ralsina: ping. I'm having a little trouble starting SSO with testability. Do you have a sec?
<ralsina> elopio: sure!
<elopio> ralsina: when I start sso from command line, I can see it attached to the testability driver server. But when it is opened from the u1 wizard, testability doesn't notice it.
<ralsina> elopio: could be the envirnment variable is not set
<ralsina> elopio: are you setting it in a terminal and then starting the wizard from that same terminal?
<elopio> ralsina: I exported TESTABILITY=True, and ran the sso from the same terminal. It works.
<elopio> ralsina: then exported TESTABILITY=True and ran ubuntu control panel from the same terminal, and it doesn't.
<gatox> alecu, it this ok? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/1005574
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1005574 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "Adding folders, doesn't work as expected with UDFs" [High,In progress]
<ralsina> elopio: linux?
<elopio> ralsina: yes. Ubuntu precise, with nightlies.
<ralsina> elopio: ok, I can try it myself... where can I get testability?
<elopio> ralsina: http://pad.ubuntu.com/u1-testability
<ralsina> elopio: thanks
<ralsina> elopio: will get back to you in 10' with some idea :-)
<elopio> ralsina: the easiest way to see what the server can do is through the testability visualizer, but the one from the gerboland ppa crashes. I had to compile it from git: http://gitorious.org/tdriver/pages/Home
<elopio> ralsina: great. Let me know if I can help.
<ralsina> elopio: sure!
 * gatox lunch
<ralsina> elopio: since sso is activated via dbus, it's not getting the environment variable
<ralsina> elopio: so you will have to activate it manually :-(
<ralsina> elopio: OR you have to set it on .bashrc maybe
<elopio> ralsina: I did a workaround so testabiity run the sso, and it works more or less. It has a little trouble with the long command I used. And this is ugly.
<elopio> I think that setting it from bashrc might be better.
<ralsina> elopio: or maybe from one of the X startup scripts
<elopio> ralsina: yes. I'll ask sidnei what he thinks is better for jenkins. But that sounds like the way to go.
<elopio> ralsina: thanks.
<ralsina> elopio: de nada!
<ralsina> elopio: good news is it should work on windows :-)
<elopio> ralsina: yes, I'll try it today. Good news should come in the afternoon :)
<ralsina> elopio: awesome :-)
<ralsina> gatox: can you give me a hand on windows?
<gatox> ralsina, yep! shoot
<ralsina> gatox: ok, I want to see if there is a way to force the get_root_dir error
<gatox> ralsina, not having syncdaemon running?
<ralsina> gatox: could you try deleting syncdaemon and then starting u1cp and ee if that does it?
<gatox> ralsina, running from sources or with an installed u1?
<ralsina> gatox: I don't know
<gatox> ralsina, ok... i'll try from sources and then installed if needed
<ralsina> gatox: thing is, it doesn't happen in ubuntu ever, and don't want to reboot because I *am* installing the VM right now :-)
<gatox> ralsina, mmmm i'm not being able to reproduce it.... i'm getting other errors...
<ralsina> gatox: darn
<gatox> ralsina, do you want to reproduce it? or just force it??..... because you could hardcoded some piece of code to do that
<gatox> doing the backend None i think it will do the trick
<ralsina> gatox: thing is, if sd crashes, we end up (on windows) with backend set to None
<ralsina> gatox: so I want to make the UI notice that and fail
<ralsina> gatox: I think the code is done, but I want to see if it works IRL :-)
<gatox> ralsina, right..... let me try a couple of things
<gatox> ralsina, i'm trying to reproduce it.... but no luck so far :S...... just get u1-cp getting stuck
<gatox> but no showing any kind of error
<ralsina> gatox: daemn
<ralsina> so my fix is mostly theoretical
<gatox> ralsina, i was trying to kill sd and sso in different ways..... but same result
<gatox> ralsina, let me try just one more thing
<gatox> ralsina, nop..... no luck
<ralsina> ok, I'll propose anyway, and we'll see
<ralsina> I wrote a lot of code I threw away to come up with a tiny branch though :-)
<ralsina> gatox, mandel: a branch I am not very happy with! https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/decrypt-errors/+merge/107667
<gatox> ralsina, on it
<mandel> ralsina, assertRaises :)
<ralsina> mandel: he
<ralsina> mandel: fixing
<ralsina> mandel: fixed && pushed
<ralsina> Oh, lunch!
<mandel> ralsina, what I think is a better fix is to go to /ubuntuone/platform/ipc/perspective_broker.py line 112 and check if port is Non and if it is throw the nicer exception
<ralsina> mandel: could be
<mandel> ralsina, that way we fix the issue at the root and not in the client side (control panel)
<ralsina> mandel: can't find that file...
<gatox> ralsina, all the tests are ok....... and the code seems ok (nice comments from mandel here), but +1 from me
<ralsina> mandel: ok, found it. Let me think a sec
<mandel> ralsina, also, before we both go, I think that the error should not longer occur when we are using endpoints
<mandel> ralsina, look at http://twistedmatrix.com/trac/browser/tags/releases/twisted-12.0.0/twisted/internet/endpoints.py#L254
<ralsina> mandel: yes, but we are going to be doing windows releases from stable-3-0 fr a while and endpoints is not going to be merged there
<ralsina> mandel: this has a chance of being merged, though
<mandel> ralsina, oh.. interesting, well as long as we don't carry that to trunk :)
<mandel> ralsina, specially because by looking at endpoints, you will get a deferred: http://twistedmatrix.com/trac/browser/tags/releases/twisted-12.0.0/twisted/internet/endpoints.py#L131
<ralsina> mandel: we can do this on trunk, and when we use endpoints we remove it
<ralsina> mandel: or leave it since it will be a noop
<mandel> ralsina, we already have enpoints in trunk :)
<ralsina> mandel: really? ;-)
<ralsina> mandel: I am out of date!
<mandel> ralsina, yes, I made the changes so that we already have all the ipc in domain sockets
<ralsina> ok, so I should really aim this branch at stable-3-0
<ralsina> for which I need to reject and re-propose. Fun
<mandel> ralsina, which brings to mind: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/unify-tools/+merge/107226
<mandel> ralsina, sorry :(
<ralsina> gatox: this may be why we are not getting that error anymore on windows, BTW :-)
<ralsina> mandel: no problem at all
<gatox> ralsina, :P
<mandel> ralsina, I need to walk the beast, let me know via any transport if you need any help :)
<mandel> that includes domain sockets hehehe
<mandel> gatox, if you can review: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/unify-tools/+merge/107226 I would be very happy
<gatox> mandel, of course!
<mandel> gatox, that should mean we are able to launch cp on mac, but I have not tried it
<mandel> ok, I'm off laters!
<gatox> mandel, wow! i'll try :P
<mandel> gatox, but it will not start sd, is a TODO from mmcc whenever he has the packaging
 * mandel runs
<ralsina> argh, and tests from stable-3-0 don't run on nightlies ... ok, thisis going to take a second or two
<ralsina> I made a salad of merge proposals, but I think it's straight now
<ralsina> https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/decrypt-errors-3-0/+merge/107671
<ralsina> but I think that one should wait for dobey, anyway
<ralsina> oh, right, I was going to hve lunch
<ralsina> failed at at that I guess
<ralsina> alecu: any thoughts on bug #1005189
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1005189 in Ubuntu One Client "File Sync fails to connect on a native IPv6 client with NAT64" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1005189
<alecu> ralsina, "who uses ipv6, anyway"?
<ralsina> alecu: diplomacy +1, roll again!
<ralsina> ;-)
<alecu> ralsina, sorry. So... yes, we should set up some dev envs for ipv6, and support it.
<ralsina> alecu: ok, marking as veryverylow ;-)
<alecu> ralsina, and learn a bit about ipv6 in the way...
<ralsina> alecu: worse, this requires we get a ipv6-only LAN with nat64 in the router. I don't think I can even set that up here
<alecu> ralsina, probably playing with VMs we can do it...
<alecu> ralsina, what about "patches welcome"? would that be a better answer?
<ralsina> I will say something like "we don't have any similar environments available, so we would love some help getting this done", how about it?
<ralsina> gatox: there is a unicode bug you reported and never fixed! I'm taking away your üñî©ódè badge! bug #994057
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 994057 in Ubuntu Single Sign On Client "qtnetwork failing sometimes on login or registration" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/994057
<gatox> ralsina, yes.... i see it now
<ralsina> gatox: looks like it never happens for anyone else, so I am setting to low
<ralsina> gatox: are you getting this consistently?
<gatox> ralsina, i don't remember exacly how to reproduce it... i'll test it again as soon as i finish with this one
<ralsina> gatox: ack
<ralsina> gatox: probably the right person to fix it is alecu, but if you are the only one who sees it, you will have to team up
<gatox> ack
<alecu> gatox, I'm off to kinder right now, but I'll take a look when I return.
<gatox> alecu, ack
<gatox> ralsina, to see the "Purchased Music..." in u1..... do i need to upgrade the account? am i right?
<gatox> should i talk with beuno?
<ralsina> gatox: you need to buy 1 song
<gatox> ok..... eod for me.... alecu i might need your help tomorrow to reproduce this.... i'm not getting the purchased folder in windows for some reason....
<gatox> bye all
#ubuntuone 2012-05-29
<JamesTait> Good morning, all! :)
<Moscherkobold> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<Moscherkobold> hi rye, do you have something new for me? :)
<rye> Moscherkobold: just arrived, let me look at the bug report
<rye> sooo... fix committed
<Moscherkobold> this means it should work now?
<rye> Moscherkobold: no, the code was not deployed yet and I don't see any merge tickets to merge accounts
<rye> i'll create one and will follow up today (i was off on monday)
<Moscherkobold> ok, maybe it would be also helpful for me to delete the second account, because it is empty anyway.
<Moscherkobold> but it is always chosen if i log in on a win pc or on the website
<czajkowski> aquarius: random question, if you have a file shared out and published on U1 and you make changes on the desktop does it automatically get updated and still shared out on the same link?
<aquarius> czajkowski, it depends how you edit it :(
<czajkowski> aquarius: well I reoponed my presentation and made changes on the deskop and saved
<czajkowski> what other way would you edit it ?
<rye> Moscherkobold: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+bug/1005819 - if you have a launchpad account you can subscribe to this bug to be notified when we switch it to fix released
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 1005819 not found
<aquarius> czajkowski, if the program you edit it with just edits the file, then yes. However, quite a few programs don't *actually* do that (and it's very hard to tell what a program does) -- instead, they save your changes to a temp file and then rename the temp file over the top of the existing file. If this happens, it breaks the public URL because it's actually a different file :(
<aquarius> czajkowski, and... openoffice is one of the programs that does this rename trick :(
<aquarius> I would dearly love to see this fixed.
<aquarius> but fixing it is pretty hard
<czajkowski> aquarius: ahh so that's what happened, had to reshare the presentation as the link died
<aquarius> czajkowski, yeah. It's really pathologically annoying. :(
<czajkowski> aquarius: it was really handy to do the talk at the weekend, then the file was already on the web and click share.
<rye> aquarius: originally we had a path-based publishing... I recall. then somebody complained and we switched. Was it like this?
<czajkowski> but that kinda bite me last night as needed to make a few changes and add links to stuff I mentioned :/
<aquarius> czajkowski, yes. I don't have a very good solution here :(
<aquarius> rye, path-based publishing fixes this problem, at the cost of others
<czajkowski> aquarius: no worries if there is a bug about it then I'll go back to sipping my drink and being quiet
<Moscherkobold> rye: sry i have no launchpad acc, it would be great if you can keep me up to date?
<rye> Moscherkobold: could you please PM me your e-mail again so that I add it to my notes?
<rye> czajkowski: what I do in this case (i use U1 for all the media on my rtg.in.ua web site) is that i put the files somewhere, edit them and after that copy over to original locations thus overwriting the content byt not changing the inodes
<rye> well, i use a proxy too so that should I break the link i can set up a correct mapping
<rye> but this is an overkill
<czajkowski> yeah I just wanted to add a little content
<czajkowski> no biggie
<lalejand> Hi everyone
<lalejand> I just published a zip file from the ubuntuone folder in nautilus
<lalejand> I can see it is published and see the link on the web U1 interface
<lalejand> but a right click on the zip file in nautilus still gives me only the "publish" option
<lalejand> is it a know bug or do I have a problem with my nautilus ?
<lalejand> "known"
<rye> lalejand: known bug in nautilus plugin which does not load the list of published files properly
<lalejand> okay thx. Just have to wait for it to be fixed then :)
<gatox> good morning!
<mandel> gatox, morning!
<mandel> gatox, did you try to run the cp on mac os x?
<gatox> mandel, hi
<gatox> mandel, no.... i was stuck with a bug in win
<gatox> mandel, do you want me to try now?
 * gatox is still trying to reproduce the bug on windows
<mandel> gatox, no worries :)
<mandel> gatox, just curious
<alecu> mandel, gatox: holas!
<gatox> alecu, buenas
<mandel> alecu, hola!
<mandel> gatox, I have a new branch for the fsevents project: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-fsevents-daemon/add-dispatcher-tests/+merge/107766
<mandel> gatox, take a look at the description since it tells you how to add OCMock to the $(DEVELOPER_LIBRARY_DIR), specially because the dependency is only related with the tests
<mandel> gatox, I tried to write a patch method but although I managed to get it running it was terrible code to mantain, so I went with mocks, so sorry in advanc
<mandel> s/advanc/advance
<rye> no brians here
<rye> too
<mandel> rye, he starts later :)
<mandel> rye, is briancurtin
<mandel> ok, lunch time for me
 * mandel lunch
<gatox> mandel, ack
<ralsina> good morning!
<gatox> ralsina, hi
<mandel> ralsina, once I'm back from lunch, can we take a look on how to setup the mac mini so you can run at least the tests for the objective-c code?
<gatox> mandel, did you mark it as private for anything in particular?
<ralsina> mandel: sure!
<mandel> gatox, the entire thing is private
<ralsina> mandel: I do have a ton of calls today though
<gatox> ahhhh ok
<mandel> ralsina, once I'm back I'll let you know and then you can ping me whenever you are free :)
<mandel> ok, leaving to have tortilla de patatas :)
<alecu> mandel, oh, no. No mocks, please!
<dobey> hmm
<gatox> alecu, the suggested path is what we want! \o/
<alecu> gatox, vaaaamos!
<gatox> alecu, so....... fixing!
<gatox> alecu, thx for the mumble-time! :P jeje
<gatox> ralsina, alecu when we want to use an icon from the current os theme for u1-cp.... and the os doesn't have that icon.... which would be the proper solution? add the icon to the control panel data folder.... or ignore that icon?
 * mandel back
<ralsina> gatox: add a fallback to data
<gatox> ralsina, roger
<ralsina> gatox: operative word "fallback" ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, let me know when do you have time to set the env for the mac-mini
<mandel> ralsina, can be tom if you have a very busy day :)
<ralsina> mandel: tomorrow early sounds good
<ralsina> mandel: I want to do all my late 1-1s today
<mandel> ralsina, ok, which reminds me, we skipped lasts week
<mandel> ralsina, wanna have it or we wait 'til friday?
<ralsina> mandel: exactly
<mandel> ralsina, that means, we have it?
<ralsina> mandel: yes we will ahve it today
<mandel> ralsina, ack
<dobey> what is this 1-1 you speak of?
<dobey> mandel: i don't quite understand your review of my ubuntuone-installer branch
<mandel> dobey, my questions is, if we have a data file (the logo) why don't we copy it to the correct location in the setup.py, or is that logo coming from somewhere else?
<dobey> mandel: it is getting picked up/installed automatically
<mandel> dobey, the other, please add a test that asserts that we do pass the correct path, I know is a simple 'stupid' tests but it is nice to have
<dobey> mandel: i don't understand what you expect to test exactly
<mandel> dobey, but what if I get the project and do python setup.py  install? the software will work with the logo?
<dobey> mandel: yes
<mandel> dobey, with the logo you mean, ok cool :)
<ralsina> dobey: mythical creature
<dobey> mandel: debian packages are created by doing setup.py install as well you know :)
<mandel> dobey, yes, that is why I'm asking :)
<dobey> and the test, a) isn't so simple, and b) makes no sense
<mandel> dobey, is simple, self.patch(object, '__find_data_file', function) where function will assert that the passed file is 'u1logo.svg' (which I would store in a const rather than in the middle of the code)
<dobey> mandel: and it still makes no sense
<mandel> dobey, in makes sense in the way that if someone by mistake removes it or changes it by accident we will know
<dobey> asssert that this one string we import in two places, from the same place, is the same
<dobey> if it's not the same, your system is f'c
<dobey> f'd
<dobey> nobody other than me is going to ever touch this code :)
<mandel> dobey, well, right now, is not imported from anywhere, is just in that call
<dobey> mandel: until it's a const, and it's imported, and then even if someone does change it, the test will still pass
<mandel> dobey, and.. while that is very very true (not being touch by any other person) what happens if you do?
<dobey> the only way the test will fail is if we hard code it in two separate places
<mandel> dobey, well, then place it as a const, and we might find a middle ground ;)
<dobey> ubuntuone-instlaler is going to die a very fiery death
<dobey> what's the point?
<mandel> dobey, self.__find_data_file(U1_LOGO) is much better than self.__find_data_file('u1logo.svg')
<dobey> making a constant for a single string is like having a url shortener give you back a longer url than the one you typed in.
<mandel> dobey, the same point as all other constants
<mandel> dobey, I don't care about the length of the string, I care than when I get told I have to change the logo I don't have to look for it in the code
<dobey> mandel: i guarantee that you will never be told to change the logo
<mandel> dobey, oh... it is not me who I'm worried about, is the aliens that will find this code as the left overs of our civilization!
<mandel> dobey, also, is good practice and is simpler to understand.. pretty please..
<dobey> they will know by the lack of our civilization being around, what idiots we were, already. no need to look at such trifling code
<dobey> besides, they probably wouldn't understand it anyway, for thousands of years after its discovery
<dobey> also, it wouldn't test that it is the correct logo.
<dobey> it would test that we are asking for the filename which we are asking to be loaded, was asked to be loaded
<mandel> dobey, we are not longer talking about the tests, I know I've lost that battle
<mandel> dobey, I just want you to create the var and used it, no more
<dobey> why?
<dobey> you hate my fingers?
<mandel> dobey, a little ;)
<mmcc> Good morning, everyone. Good morning, dobey's fingers.
<mandel> dobey, is there a problem using an Apache licensed lib with our GPL code?
<dobey> possibly
<ralsina> morning mmcc
<alecu> mandel, on a similar testing note... why on earth did you choose OCMock?
<mandel> alecu, because there is no bloody simple way to patch methods on objective-c
<dobey> my fingers have had enough torture from the ethernet cable yesterday
<mandel> dobey, possibly? what does that mean?
<dobey> mandel: it means licenses are hard
<briancurtin> mandel: is there anything holding back https://code.launchpad.net/~ballogy/ubuntu-sso-client/drop-lazr/+merge/107153 from being merged?
<alecu> mandel, we already had maintenance issues with "mocker-style" tests...
<mandel> dobey, yes, that is why I asked you, I usually dont care
<mandel> briancurtin, yes, lack of comment
<dobey> mandel: i presume you're asking because you want to use an apache licensed library in fsevents-daemon which is GPL?
<alecu> mandel, oh, right. briancurtin: It's missing the "commit message", so tarmac won't land it.
<mandel> alecu, briancurtin, fixed :)
<alecu> mandel, great.
<mandel> dobey, yes, I want to use the google-toolbox-for-mac to reuse their logger rather than doing dirty tricks with NSLog
<briancurtin> mandel: cool, thanks
<mmcc> mandel, what dirty tricks?
<gatox> alecu, mandel if you have time for a review please: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/tests-failing/+merge/107799
<gatox> alecu, mandel this fix u1-cp tests and some problems with the music folder
<dobey> mandel: http://www.apache.org/licenses/GPL-compatibility.html
<mandel> mmcc, well NSLog does not log to a file so you have to change that, it does not support debug only messages which means that i have to use templates to create my own log functions by setting a a DEBUG flag
<mandel> mmcc, I would like to log to asl which would be a nice feature
<mandel> dobey, thx!
<alecu> mandel,  re: "no bloody simple way to patch methods on objective-c"... perhaps we should look at what other frameworks are building their tests, and see what they use instead.
<dobey> mandel: but please discuss with mmcc re: his question, before going further :)
<mandel> dobey, yes
<alecu> mandel, and we should look at the plenty other objective-c unit test framework that don't do mocking.
<alecu> mandel, like the one that comes standard with xcode. Or the one from google...
<mandel> alecu, we are using the one that comes standard with Xcode which is ocunit and recommends ocmock
<mmcc> mandel, looking at the goog toolbox. I've never really needed a separate logging framework but I'll see what it offers.
<mandel> alecu, most common ones are GHunit and ocunit, ocunit is in xcode and that is the only reason why I'm using it
<mmcc> mandel, also I didn't understand what you meant by using templates...?
<alecu> mandel, that sounds like a good reason. Anyway, -1 at using ocmock.
<mandel> mmcc, sorry i mean macros..
<mmcc> mandel, ah ok.
<mandel> alecu, I know, but how do you patch the methods? is possible but is a major PITA ( I have looked at using the objective-c runtime method and method_setImplemenation etc..)
<alecu> mandel, I mean... I still need to take a closer look at how ocmock works, but I'm biased by the previous headaches with python mocker.
<mandel> alecu, lots of work for what we need
<mandel> alecu, yes, that is why I added the comment, I don't like using it, I cannot think of I nicer way to do the tests
<alecu> mandel, then probably "patching methods" is not the way we should be writting tests.
<alecu> mandel, at least not in objective C.
<mandel> alecu, yes, it is not, way to much work to be done and is not our job to write a 'patching lib'
<alecu> mandel, I think we should take a closer look at how people are writting tests with ocunit, or ghunit.
<dobey> "patching methods" does not work very well in static languages
<alecu> dobey, right. Though objective C is pretty dynamic.
<mmcc> sorry I'm not much help here - my previous objective-C projects were not well tested, I've mostly only used python testing frameworks
<mmcc> alecu, can you catch me up on the issues you had with python mocker?
<alecu> mmcc, the main issue was with maintainability of the tests.
<dobey> mmcc: mocking things is bad because it means you end up testing the mocked code, and not the real code; and it makes maintaining the tests much harder
<mandel> mmcc, is like writing the tests in brain fuck more or less
<alecu> mmcc, a test with mocker would be understandable only to the person writting it, and only for a few hours...
<alecu> mmcc, btw: I was responsible for quite a few of those tests, because I liked mocker, and now I'm ashamed.
<mmcc> heh
<mandel> same here..
<alecu> mmcc, so, we are moving out of mocker for new python tests, and replacing it as we refactor old tests.
<mmcc> ok
<alecu> mmcc, also "mocking encourages a bad style of testing that is viral"  https://plus.google.com/107994348420168435683/posts/NVc4P3vTZZ9
<mandel> mmcc, mainly using patch from twisted.test case
<mandel> mmcc, alecu, the beauty of that is that he wrote mocker..
<alecu> mandel, and that makes him much more trustworthy for recognizing his own errors. right?
<mandel> alecu, yes, I was not being sarcastic, it was a complement for the statement :)
 * alecu is shutting down his pristine win 7 vm. This MSDN suscription has payed for itself today!
<mandel> alecu, by the way, I remove the kernel header and everything works.. do you have around the errors that you were getting without it?
<thisfred> me
<gatox> me
<briancurtin> me
<ralsina> mandel alecu mmcc briancurtin gatox thisfred dobey standup in 0 minutes!
<ralsina> me
<mandel> me
<dobey> lies!
<mmcc> me
<ralsina> alecu: you!
<thisfred> DONE: bug #1004540, bug #1004486, bug #1003610 TODO: bug #1003610 BLOCKED: no NEXT: gatox
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1004540 in U1DB "put docs with revno None (as create doc) and a previously deleted document should work, not require you to know the revno of the deleted version" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1004540
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1004486 in U1DB "db.get_all_docs() that returns all non deleted documents" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1004486
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Propose a branch for the tests failing in u1-cp on windows, and the music folder not being shown correctly.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Fix some other u1-cp and sso issues. Go back to fsevents and add the info obtained with the tests in the wiki.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1003610 in U1DB "get_doc() and get_docs() should not return deleted documents by default" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1003610
<gatox> No
<gatox> briancurtin, go
<briancurtin> DONE: memorial day, BBQ
<briancurtin> TODO: remove lazr from buildout/jenkins/installers once the branch lands, look into creating some type of beta channel so we can hook U1 on windows into the jenkins artifacts
<briancurtin> BLOCKED: no
<briancurtin> NEXT: ralsina
<ralsina> DONE: mgmt call, tech leads call, proposed a branch for get_root_dir bug, started working on the mac jenkins stuff TODO: keep working on that, lots of 1-1s blOCKED: no, NEXT briancurtin
<ralsina> next mandel then!
<mandel> DONE: bug 1000868 bug 1003519 bug 1003914 bug 1000869
<mandel> TODO: 1-1 with ralsina. Talk with mmcc and alecu, no OCMock, then what?
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> mmcc, please
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1000868 in Ubuntu One FsEvents daemon "Missing script to run tests via the command line." [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1000868
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1003519 in Ubuntu One FsEvents daemon "Apple headers are present in the project" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1003519
<mmcc> DONE: visible progress in packaging sso-client, ate hamburgers
<mmcc> TODO: more packaging fun, reviews
<mmcc> BLCK: NO
<mmcc> NEXT: alecu ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1003914 in Ubuntu One FsEvents daemon "Tests fail when ran from the command line" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1003914
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1000869 in Ubuntu One FsEvents daemon "Missing tests for the FSEventsDispatcher class" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1000869
<dobey> λ DONE: logo and spacing in installer, reviews, triage, holiday
<dobey> λ TODO: expenses, set up milestones, triage
<dobey> λ BLCK: none.
<thisfred> eh, pasto, that should be TODO: DONE: bug #1004673
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1004673 in U1DB "Allow code to pass in document factories" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1004673
 * gatox bank and lunch!
<ralsina> mandel: wana mumble?
<mandel> mmcc, so, about logging, what do you usually do for logging to a file just in debug mode, just a macro?
<mandel> ralsina, sure!
<mandel> mmcc, I thin asl is a good idea (http://developer.apple.com/library/mac/#documentation/Darwin/Reference/ManPages/man3/asl.3.html)  but I don't want to write a logging lib
<alecu> uh, I totally forgot about the standup.
<mmcc> mandel, logging to a file for debug isn't something I've really needed to do - when a program wasn't launched from a terminal, the stdout & stderr go to Console.app, which lets you filter the messages, so I've usually just used that
<alecu> DONE: a fix requested for secpatches, techleads mumble, mumble with gatox re suggested paths, started with SD bug queue
<alecu> TODO: more SD bug queue, discuss alternative testing framework for osx
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<mmcc> mandel: but I can definitely see where writing to a separate file, and having configurable log levels, can be nice...
<mandel> mmcc, specially for a daemon.. I don't want it to crash and wonder..
<mmcc> mandel, crash and wonder what? if it writes to stderr it'll be in the console...
<mmcc> but I don't mean to argue - writing to a separate file is good, it's just worth seeing if it's enough of an improvement over what's there to be worth bringing in license issues
<mandel> mmcc, yes, give me a sec, phone
<mmcc> mandel - no prob.
<mmcc> also, why not just use the ASL library as is? looks pretty nice, actually.
<dobey> ok, need to get lunch. bbiab
<mandel> mmcc, yes, is one of my options
<mandel> mmcc, and thinking about it, if adding the google stuff is adding a dep outisde the ecosystem I might as well not use it
<mandel> oh, and I'm not on the phone anymore :)
<mmcc> mandel, yeah. looking at the asl manpage, it looks like it'd be pretty quick to set up..
<mmcc> mandel: if you need to log from multiple threads it's a little more work, you need to asl_open a handle on each thread
<mmcc> but otherwise you can just asl_log(NULL, NULL, ASL_LEVEL_DEBUG, "c-string-msg");
<mandel> mmcc, which we do, but should not be terrible
<mmcc> and no other setup
<mmcc> OTOH, I might suggest just going with NSLog and the console until it doesn't do something we need... unless we're already there?
<mandel> mmcc, ok, I think I'm convinced to use asl directly
<mandel> mmcc, right now we use NSLog, I added the logigng to a file as a bug, but I can leave that bug for later :)
<mandel> mmcc, alecu, os for me the only blocking issue is to OCMock or not OCMock
<mmcc> mandel, sounds good.
<mmcc> mandel, so the problem is that you want to write tests more like the ones with twisted's patch()?
<mandel> mmcc, yes, I want to tests individual methods that interact with other objects and patch/mock those objects
<mmcc> but ObjC testing is kind of not well developed...
<mandel> mmcc, I  want to assert the correct interaction but not depend on them
<mandel> mmcc, I've seen this in other places, some platforms are behind the TDD movement etc.. for example, 5 years ago in the .Net world nearly no one did unit tests and now they are in the other extreme
<mandel> mmcc, as well as with patterns, they did very bad code, now they have as many factories as java :)
<mmcc> yeah. so, there are ways to replace methods in existing classes, or you could wrap a class and delegate all the methods over to the original object except for the one you want to 'patch'.
<mmcc> the problem is that there aren't good tools for doing that simply, that I know of
<mmcc> maybe OCMock can do something like that? but it looks like it's intended to mock whole objects - leading to the problems you guys were talking about earlier
<mandel> mmcc, well, you can use stubs which is 'like' a patch /cc alecu
<mandel> mmcc, for example [[[event stub] andReturn: [NSArray]] paths]
<mandel> mmcc, that will patch the paths method and will always return the same array
<mandel> mmcc, well, you have to create the nsarray properly :P
<mmcc> mandel: so, event is an existing object with a 'paths' method, and this replaces it to always return the argument to andReturn: ?
<mmcc> that sounds a lot like a patch
<mandel> mmcc, yes, exactly that
<mandel> mmcc, then you can also do [event expect] which is the same as a patch but with expectations
<mandel> mmcc, so if paths is not called, we have an assertion error
<mmcc> mandel: right, looking at ocmock.org now
<mandel> mmcc, so I think it depends on how we use it, we might abuse expect or use a combination of expect and stub correctly
<mmcc> there's also swizzling, down at the end - which is also basically patching
<mandel> mmcc, ha, I did not see that one
<ralsina> mmcc: swizzling? that's a technical term now?
<mmcc> ralsina: yes! in objc
<ralsina> mmcc: omg it is
<briancurtin> sounds like a dance move
<ralsina> or the process of manufacturing a slurpee
<mmcc> ah, I see. so with stub, we don't have a real object, and so we might need to mock a lot of behavior even if the test interacts with only a bit of it...
<mmcc> but with partial mocking and swizzling we can do what patching does - have the original object around, but only replace one method
<czajkowski> aquarius: can you personalise the U1 sharing url in any way ?
<ralsina> mmcc: that kind of faking you get with stubs is a sort of infectious behaviour, it grows until the complexity doesn't pay of
<aquarius> czajkowski, not with U1 itself, no. With u1.to you can, though :)
<czajkowski> aquarius: hmm no I was thinking if you're sharing a file, if you personalised the URL then no matter what the update was the url wouldn't change?
<mmcc> ralsina: right.
<mmcc> but it looks like we might be able to avoid it and still use ocmock for friendly patching
<ralsina> mmcc: sounds nice
<aquarius> czajkowski, ah, right. No. The problem is that a personalised URL would be pointing to a file which is no longer there. (Yes, I know this seems a bit stupid, which is why it's a bug that needs fixing. :))
<czajkowski> aquarius: no worries was just racking my brain for a work around in case I do it again
<ralsina> czajkowski: what you need is a URL immortalizer (AKA: a shortener that you can change where it points to)
<ralsina> czajkowski: I wrote one, never put it in production anywhere, sadly
<czajkowski> ralsina: or I need U1 to note that the file I changed and uploaded is the same file and should keep the same published url. but seeing as I can't I'm asking ye annoying questions that have probably been asked before
<ralsina> czajkowski: not annying at all :-)
<aquarius> czajkowski, ya. The problem is that U1 is correctly identifying that they are *not* the same file, but that's not useful -- what U1 should do is cope with that situation even though what it's doing is technically right :)
<czajkowski> technicall V functionality
<czajkowski> no biggie learnt my lesson :)
<aquarius> czajkowski, exactly, which is why it's a bug ;)
<czajkowski> *technically
<mmcc> mandel, alecu, ralsina : OCMock's "partial mock" is exactly what I described earlier - a 'wrapper' that forwards methods it doesn't know about to the class it wraps. So if you have something you need to patch, you create a partial mock of it, and use 'stub' to replace the one method - everything else goes to the original object. Sounds like just what we need...
<czajkowski> aquarius: well next time you can't sleep fix zee bug :)
<aquarius> czajkowski, heh. if it was that easy we'd have fixed it already. Fixing this one is hard. :)
<czajkowski> aquarius: surely that;s a challenge you should accept
<czajkowski> :)
<ralsina> mmcc: yeah, sounds really nice :-)
<mandel> mmcc, that is what I though.. and then use expect for those method you want to assert against
<aquarius> czajkowski, sure; the question is merely whether fixing this is more important than the other ninety things I'm doing. :P
<czajkowski> aquarius: I'd buy you beer if you fixed this one though!
<aquarius> you mean you won't buy me beer anyway? :)
<aquarius> srsly, though, it's surprisingly hard. :(
<czajkowski> aquarius: my kinda beer is baby guinness don't forget that or jaegar bombs!
<mmcc> mandel, yeah, expect looks useful too - in lieu of blocks, that's the nicest way to patch a method with a replacement that just checks its arguments...
<mandel> mmcc, yes, I've done that here: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-fsevents-daemon/add-dispatcher-tests/+merge/107766 line 617
<mmcc> mandel oh, I didn't see checkWithBlock: - nice
<mandel> mmcc, yes, I think is a really nice API
<mmcc> mandel: agreed. I think it can be used for good
<mmcc> so now the fun bit - their license isn't obviously a well-known one. Not GPL, looks bsd-ish. Seems compatible. Is my license pattern matcher broken? https://github.com/erikdoe/ocmock/blob/master/Source/License.txt
<mandel> mmcc, and know is when i swear in spanish agains lawers licenses and their mothers..
<mandel> mmcc, seems too, but I'm not sure..
<alecu> mmcc, mandel: we can have ocmock as a build dependency, since it's not something we would be redistributing, right?
<mandel> alecu, yes, is just for the tests target, nothing gets shipped
<alecu> mandel, then we should not have a license issue with using ocmock.
<alecu> mandel, btw: what's "^BOOL" in the checkWithBlocks?
<mandel> alecu, and is not even a build dep, you can build the FSEvents target without it, is a test dep
<mandel> alecu, is a block, being very rough, a lambda that returns a BOOL
<alecu> mandel, what's with the "^" ?
<mandel> alecu, block syntax: http://thirdcog.eu/pwcblocks/#objcblocks
<alecu> "To define a block variable, the ^ operator is used"
<mandel> alecu, and you can name blocks using the same ugly syntax
 * alecu realizes he has done no Objective C code since iOS 2
<mandel> alecu, is not the same the ^BOOL(ConfigMessage *msg) than  BOOL(^checkArg)(ConfigMessage *)
<mandel> alecu, and one has to be careful with __block and the possible retain of self etc.. is a little messy specially with arc, but does the trick for the tests
<mandel> alecu, in the other code I use selectors and performSelector which is nicer is the method is implemented by the class
 * mandel should stop talking about objc
<mmcc> mandel - no, keep talking until I understand what you just wrote :)
<mmcc> in which other code are you using performSelector?
<briancurtin> weird...that lazr change seems to fail because ithere are lint warnings for win32 stuff?
<briancurtin> s/warnings/errors
<mandel> mmcc, me being super lazy, take a look at line 312 and line 425 of the https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-fsevents-daemon/add-dispatcher-tests/+merge/107766
<mandel> mmcc, there I define a dict with the selector name and the message type, then I loop looking for the type and execute the selector, which is nicer than writing a huge if statement
<mandel> mmcc, but is me taking advantage of the lang to write as little as possible
<mandel> briancurtin, hm, let me check
<mandel> briancurtin, fails due to     41:  [W0611] Unused import oauth
<mandel> I think the rest is garbage from the setup.py build, but I'm not sure
<briancurtin> mandel: which is BS because that change has nothing to do with the branch. i wish that stuff was smarter
<mandel> briancurtin, yes, and the major PITA is that we do not own the branch so we have to go after the community guy..
<mmcc> mandel: that'd be a pretty easy branch to re-create on our own
<ralsina> mandel: branch from the branch and use bzr --author
<ralsina> briancurtin: you too ^ (and here's what I meant: http://blogs.gnome.org/jamesh/2008/05/12/bzr-commit-author/)
<mandel> ralsina, I had no idea that could be done!
<ralsina> mandel: bzr has a bazillion options noone remembers. That is one :-)
<mmcc> of course I'd want to thank this guy all over the commit messages :) how did he know I would need this for mac packaging!
<mandel> mmcc, arch and mac have something in common hehehe
<gatox_lunch> back
<mandel> or was it gentoo, what ever :P
<ralsina> mmcc: looks like a MIT/X11 thing
<mmcc> ralsina: the OCMock license?
<ralsina> mmcc: worse, it's the BSD with attribution license, which is incompatible :-/
<ralsina> mmcc: yes, the OCMock license
<ralsina> mmcc: good news are, we don't need to do derivatives, do we?
<mandel> alecu, mmcc, so, do we classify OCMock as evil? Do I find a diff way to run the tests?
<mandel> mmcc, is just a test dep nothing for the project
<ralsina> dobey: does https://github.com/erikdoe/ocmock/blob/master/Source/License.txt look evil to you too?
<mandel> ralsina, that was for you ^
<mmcc> ralsina: no, we don't need to do derivatives
<alecu> mandel, no tool is evil. It's how you use it!
<ralsina> mandel: if you subclass something from OCMock and ship it with our code, we are shipping a derivative
<mmcc> mandel: I vote for using OCMock.
<mandel> alecu, dammed... that makes anything I use is evil then hehehe
<alecu> mandel, so, if you find no better way to "patch" in Objective C, go ahead an use OCMock.
<mmcc> ralsina: we're not doing that, just a test dep and no subclassing
<alecu> mandel, but let's not use it for "mocker-style" tests.
<ralsina> mmcc: #include'ing or linking?
<briancurtin> mandel: so how should we go forward with this lazr MP? should i jump in and do the fixes with --author?
<mmcc> ralsina: both, in a separate test bundle that we do not need to ship...
<mandel> briancurtin, yes please!
<ralsina> mmcc: but we do ship everything, because it's open source.
<ralsina> mmcc: even if we only "ship it" via launchpad
<mmcc> ralsina: I get that - so I guess I don't understand why BSD + attr is incompatible
<ralsina> mmcc: "in all documents and publicity
<ralsina>   pertaining to direct or indirect use of this code or its derivatives."
<ralsina> mmcc:  we are not mentioning ocmock on TV ads if we ever do one ;-)
<mmcc> ralsina: ah ok. yeah, weird. I would bet lots of $ that no one really abides by that
<mmcc> not that that helps us
<ralsina> mmcc: look at the small letters in apple ads. You will be surprised.
<mmcc> ralsina: I do believe you... hmmm.
<ralsina> mmcc: let's get dobey's opinion since he knows lots about this, and if we still have doubts, we can always ask legal.
<ralsina> Chipaca: just in case you have an opinion, does https://github.com/erikdoe/ocmock/blob/master/Source/License.txt look like a GPL-incompatible BSD-like license to you?
 * alecu will get some lunch
<mmcc> hmm, chromium uses (used?) ocmock: http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=28291
<mandel> briancurtin, can we get you input for https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/tests-failing/+merge/107799
<briancurtin> mandel: certainly, i'll take a look after i figure out this lazr thing
<dobey> ralsina: evil?
<ralsina> dobey: a publicity-requiring bsd-like license, gpl-incompatible?
<dobey> ah yes, it is evil
<ralsina> dobey: ok, next thing is to know if that evil affects us for theintended usage
<dobey> ralsina: well, actually it's weird
<ralsina> dobey: it's also a non-standard example of such, yes
<dobey> usually the license would say you CANNOT use "x" in advertising/publicity/etc
<mandel> jesus.. why are this license things so hard!
 * ralsina is someday going to create a robot that trawls github for custom licenses, and then tap the authors with a spoon
<mmcc> ohloh.net claims ocmock is 'new bsd' but I don't know who set that
<dobey> i hope the spoon is filed down first ;)
<dobey> mmcc: not a lawyer :)
<ralsina> dobey: it says "credit is given... in all documents and publicity"
<ralsina> dobey: http://twitchfilm.com/reviews/2008/10/2008-dead-channelsthe-horribly-slow-murderer-with-the-extremely-inefficient.php
<dobey> ralsina: right; it says that credit must be given.
<dobey> haha
<ralsina> dobey: watch it in youtube, it's awesome
<dobey> aww
<dobey> it's not on amazon
<mmcc> no licensing discussion on ocmock forums
<dobey> but interestingly, i searched for it on amazon, and the only results were "Max Payne" games
<ralsina> dobey: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VDvgL58h_Y it's the official channel
<dobey> hmm
<mmcc> any reason I shouldn't ping the author and ask about relicensing?
<ralsina> mmcc: none
<ralsina> mmcc: go ahead and ping. Either relicensing or clarification.
<ralsina> mmcc: if he is willing to say using it is not covered by the publicity requirements, I'm ok with that
<mmcc> ralsina: aha, ok - I was going to ask what that'd look like :)
<gatox> mandel, can you take a look at this please: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/tests-failing/+merge/107799 so we fix the problems in cp for windows
<ralsina> dobey: in other news, I proposed this https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/decrypt-errors-3-0/+merge/107671
<mandel> gatox, I was already doing it and ask briancurtin for help ;)
<ralsina> dobey: only to 3-0 because it doesn't happen in trunk anymore since we switched to endpoints, apparently
<dobey> ralsina: i saw a branch for trunk as well though?
<ralsina> dobey: that was a misunderstanding on my part and I rejected it
<gatox> mandel, ahhh ok
<dobey> ralsina: but i saw it proposed again after you rejected?
<ralsina> dobey: that was because I was sleepy
<ralsina> dobey: and clicked on the wrong link ;-)
<dobey> oh, it was deleted
<mandel> gatox, is there a tests for _process_name?
<gatox> mandel, nop..... also someone told me once that we don't test private methods
<dobey> ralsina: i think we need to wait for sidnei to review my branch to add the quantal tarmac and split up the trunk and stable landing, and restart the instances after it lands. currently, the trunk stuff (nightlies) breaks the stable-3-0 cp tests
<Chipaca> ralsina: that license appears to be MIT
<gatox> mandel, do you think i should add a test for that?
<ralsina> Chipaca: but it has a publicity requirement
<mandel> gatox, maybe not for the tests directly, but would be nice to test the method that uses it when we get a ~/ and when we don't
<mandel> gatox, I think it has some logic that we should ensure that is correct in all possible cases
<briancurtin> mandel, ralsina: I'm getting "Transport operation not possible: readonly transport" when pushing to that branch with the --author commits
<Chipaca> ralsina: ah, you're right
<ralsina> briancurtin: no, push to a branch you own
<dobey> Chipaca: but modified
<dobey> insanity
<mandel> briancurtin, I think you have to push to a diff location because the lp branch is owned by the other person
<ralsina> briancurtin: then your branch will have two authors
<gatox> mandel, ok..... i'll take a look at that...
<mandel> gatox, thx!
<dobey> it is basically not considered "free software" by the FSF/SFLC
<mandel> gatox, I wond add any comments and that way is not block by me EOD in a few secs hehe
<gatox> mandel, okk
<mandel> ralsina, mmcc we can always look at kiwi as an alternative: https://github.com/allending/Kiwi it provides a similar feature but I think that the lib is over the top and the license might also be an issue: https://github.com/allending/Kiwi/blob/master/License.txt
<dobey> gatox: hah, yes, it is an issue
<ralsina> mandel: no, that one is a standar MIT/X license
<ralsina> dobey: really?
 * ralsina rereads
<dobey> err, mandel, sorry
<dobey> ralsina: yes, because it's BSD with advert clause
<ralsina> oh, in the documents, crap
<dobey> cf. item 3 in that License.txt
 * ralsina moves the spoonbot project in the priority queue
<dobey> do we really need any of those?
<ralsina> dobey: well, yes i we want to do testing
<dobey> can we not use the testing stuff in xcode as i saw mentioned earlier?
<ralsina> dobey: these are nicer
<mandel> dobey, we could move to GHUnit but I don't think it has patching/mocking
<mmcc> built-in xcode testing doesn't do patching
<mmcc> we can also write our own... :)
 * mmcc writing an email to ask OCUnit guy about attribution
<mandel> dobey, would this be an issue: https://github.com/gabriel/gh-unit/blob/master/LICENSE
<mandel> but I don't think it has patching/mocking
<ralsina> mandel: that one is ok
<dobey> that looks like straight MIT
<ralsina> mandel: that's a "non-attribution BSD/MIT like license"
<mandel> ralsina, dobey, os I wanted to know how the tests are in the iOS files app and got this: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-ios-client-team/ubuntuone-ios-files/trunk/files/head:/FilesTests/
<ralsina> mandel: I thought the iOS team lead said "we don't do tests because we are awesome"?
<mandel> ralsina, I suppose that is the case :(
<mandel> ralsina, or they are hidden :)
<briancurtin> mandel: i know you're leaving soon, would you mind looking at this MP quickly? https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntu-sso-client/drop-lazr-lint-fixes/+merge/107834 it's by György Balló plus two lint fixes
<briancurtin> alecu ^^ since you reviewed that originally, would you mind taking another quick look?
<ralsina> launchpad doesn't say "Gyorgy ft Brian Curtin". Another lost marketing opportunity.
<mandel> briancurtin, sure, let me run the branch to see if we have lin issues in P
<mandel> briancurtin, although I did it last time and did not have them..
<mmcc> The iOS test suite looks about like standard operating procedure for testing with ObjC.
<mmcc> :(
<mandel> mmcc, so, no testing, dammed
<mmcc> took *years* for XCode to include any kind of test framework
<mandel> mmcc, well, that is what we have to deal with :)
<mmcc> I guess XCode predates unit testing... NeXT projectbuilder is pretty old at this point
<ralsina> mmcc: unit testing was defined in 1987 ;-)
<ralsina> mmcc: but yeah, noone cared until 2007
 * mmcc wikipedia'd NeXt - nextstep 1 shipped 1989
<ralsina> http://aulas.carlosserrao.net/lib/exe/fetch.php?media=0910:1008-1987_ieee_standard_for_software_unit_testing.pdf
<ralsina> Yes, unit testing is a IEEE standard since december 1986
<ralsina> that is our feel bad datum of the evening
<mandel> ralsina, so I'm just 3 years older than unit testing..
<mmcc> glacial progress :(
<mandel> no wonder I'm like this, I had no tests.. :P
<mmcc> makes distributed VC adoption seem super fast by comparison
<ralsina> mandel: that's why you crash ;-)
<ralsina> mmcc: yeah
 * mmcc thought he saw pics of mandel unit-testing his liver over the weekend
<mandel> briancurtin, +1 I got no lint issues on P
<mandel> mmcc, he, hehehe I took them, it was not me :)
<mmcc> mandel: understood :)
<mmcc> anyway, lunchtime... hopefully OCMock guy replies while I'm eating
<mandel> mmcc, superb, I'm off to rugby, let me know anything that happens
<ralsina> And I am going to the bank
<mandel> mmcc, I want to increase that test coverage and them remove ARC which is going to be interesting
<mandel> ralsina, I can sell you a spanish one if you want ;)
<ralsina> mandel: ha!
<dobey> heh
 * ralsina has nice bridge-property in brooklyn
<gatox> mandel,  i added a test with ~/.... should i ask you for the re-review or someone else?
<dobey> oh i guess i have to deal with all the insanity for SRU now too
<gatox> briancurtin, do you have some time to review this branch please? https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/tests-failing/+merge/107799
<briancurtin> gatox: yes i will
<gatox> briancurtin, thanks!
<dobey> bugger. new server case only has 2x2.5" hot swap drive bays, and no where to mount a 3.5" internal
<gatox> facundobatista, ping
<facundobatista> gatox, pong
<gatox> facundobatista, are you still able to reproduce this bug with the latest code in trunk? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/998079
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 998079 in Ubuntu One Client "--publish-file doesn't end correctly for non-ascii paths" [High,Confirmed]
<gatox> facundobatista, and if you can..... could you update the trace or give me a paste..... because there was several changes there
<facundobatista> gatox, you can't?
<gatox> facundobatista, i confuse it with another bug.... i can test this one....... sorry
 * gatox testing....
<facundobatista> gatox, :)
<gatox> facundobatista, yep..... working on that.... sorry for the confusino
<facundobatista> gatox, no problemo
 * gatox needs to restart....... brb
<dobey> ralsina: do the dates/milestones on https://launchpad.net/dirspec/stable-4-0 look reasonable to you?
<ralsina> dobey: looking
<ralsina> dobey: nothing bad jumps at me, so +1
<ralsina> dobey: looks nicely aligned to freezes too
<ralsina> dobey: we may need to finetune the specific release process since qa will have automated testing, but it should be a change for the best :-)
<dobey> yeah, i was trying to keep them aligned to freezes. so some are 1 week apart, and others are 3 weeks apart.
<ralsina> dobey: I don't mind making two releases when close to a freeze, helps keep things clean
<briancurtin> gatox: +1 on u1cp fixes
<dobey> ralsina: right, and i made these all be mondays as well
<gatox> briancurtin, great, thanks!
<gatox> ralsina, are you free for a review?
<ralsina> gatox: sure
<dobey> so we have sufficient time to test/upload before freezes
<gatox> ralsina, this will fix our tests on windows and the folders not being shown pretty: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/tests-failing
<ralsina> gatox: yay
<dobey> i'll go ahead and set up the same milestones for the other projects then
<ralsina> dobey: great work, like it a lot.
<ralsina> gatox: I don't understand lines 40-41 of the diff
<gatox> ralsina, we always have the display_name, but not always the suggested_path
<ralsina> gatox: is it so that you get the fancy name instead of the path for the MUSIC_PATH?
<ralsina> ahhhh ok
<gatox> ralsina, we prefer the suggested_path, but if it's not there..... use the display_name
<ralsina> gatox: also: why would self.user_home be None, and how is it useful for it to be '' ?
<gatox> ralsina, the none check for user_home was in the previous logic, and be '' would avoid replacing anything in that case
<ralsina> oh, there's a replace right after that
<ralsina> ok +1 gatox
<gatox> ralsina, cool!
<ralsina> gatox: this is the last red light in jenkins?
<gatox> ralsina, yes
<gatox> at least it should
<ralsina> \o/
<briancurtin> ralsina: in removing some lazr stuff from sso's setup.py, i realized that the py2exe command for SSO's setup.py is very out of date. is it used for anything by anyone, or was that moved into windows-installer?
<ralsina> briancurtin: not used at all
<briancurtin> alrighty then, removing
<dobey> briancurtin: can you make that lazr bug that was assigned to you affects ubuntu-sso-client as well, and commit --fixes= to that sso branch which removes that bit from setup.py?
<briancurtin> dobey: will do
<gatox> does anyone knows why i cannot run the tests for test_tools.py in u1-client??
<gatox> it keeps failing with timeout
<gatox> but if i run the whole suit is ok
<dobey> gatox: sounds like isolation problems
<gatox> dobey, sound like a PITA to try to fix this particular bug :P
<dobey> gatox: as always
<mmcc> briancurtin: am I right that the windows-installer setup.py is intended to be run from buildout-env/scripts/devsetup/parts/ubuntuone-windows-installer/scripts/ ?
<briancurtin> mmcc: what do you want to do?
<mmcc> briancurtin: understand the intent of its relative paths
<mmcc> briancurtin: so I can reuse some of it for the mac setup :)
<briancurtin> mmcc: yeah, the scripts/setup.py is run from that scripts/ directory
<briancurtin> mmcc: build_installer.py automates the few steps we'd have to run, and then it automates the actual installer build
<mmcc> briancurtin: I must have an out of date tree - I don't have a build_installer
<mmcc> (.py)
<briancurtin> mmcc: i think i pushed it a week or maybe week and a half ago
<mmcc> briancurtin: ok, no biggie. so I guess if the windows-installer project is going to be a mac/win 'distribution tools' project, I could just slap my setup-mac.py in that same dir?
<briancurtin> mmcc: it's the script that powers https://jenkins.errormessaging.com/view/Windows/job/ubuntuone-windows-installer/ - giving us a nightly installer (except EC2 is currently down, ugh)
<mmcc> briancurtin: yeah, I figured it was related
<briancurtin> mmcc: for the time being, probably
<mmcc> briancurtin: ok, thanks.
<briancurtin> mmcc: although at some point here maybe we should make some separation now that the mac things are really picking up steam
<briancurtin> mmcc: the buildout stuff (under -installer) should go somewhere, and mac really should be ubuntuone-mac-installer or something
<briancurtin> but for today, i'd say under -windows-installer is the best option
<mmcc> briancurtin: maybe. I'm not sure there's going to be much other than the different setup.py
<dobey> briancurtin: put the mac stuff under windows-installer
<dobey> mmcc: ^^
<dobey> we're going to rename it soon
<ralsina> +1 to what dobey said
<mmcc> ack
<gatox> ok..... eod for me! see you tomorrow pepoles!
<gatox> :P
<ralsina> bye gatox
<gatox> ralsina, bye
<dobey> ugh, so late already
<briancurtin> yessss. all windows projects are green in jenkins (actually, blue)
<ralsina> blue's good!
<briancurtin> i just wonder why they chose blue, or if we can configure it. green is better :)
<dobey> i'm pretty sure we can change the theme if we want
<dobey> i'm also pretty sure that the UX of jenkins is atrocious, and it could use a lot of work
<dobey> also, i am sad that the one pretzel shop that was relatively close to me, and not in a mall, is no more :(
<mmcc> dobey: pretzel shop not in a mall? do tell…
<mmcc> if you're near a Whole Foods, I've found good soft pretzels there
<dobey> mmcc: http://www.phillysoftpretzelfactory.com/
<dobey> i don't think there's a whole foods anywhere down here
<briancurtin> we should make jenkins look like that site
<mmcc> those look really good.
<dobey> they are really good
<dobey> but there's only 1 in all of VA now it seems
<dobey> and i really don't want to drive to williamsburg to get some pretzels
<mmcc> none in Texas :(
<ralsina> dobey: it's sad that most other free CI tools are *worse*
<mmcc> ... but there is one a half block away from my old college apartment and ten minutes from my old house. BORN TOO SOON :\
<dobey> heh
<ralsina> Am I really unlucky of XCode is a crashy piece of dung produced by a dung beetle?
<mmcc> ralsina: it's not you
<ralsina> mmcc: also, the mini fails to come back from suspend about 66%  of the time
<mmcc> ralsina: I'm unfamiliar with that one. Is it new?
<ralsina> mmcc: it's about a month old
<ralsina> mmcc: I had never suspended it before today though
<mmcc> ralsina: https://twitter.com/urbanape/status/206028141926420482
<ralsina> mmcc: ha
<mmcc> ralsina: hmm, I'm not sure what to suggest. I'm told 10.7 is not as stable as 10.6
<ralsina> <homer>it's funny because it happens to other people</homer>
<ralsina> mmcc: it's ok, I can live with it, since it's not my main device
<mmcc> ralsina: also http://textfromxcode.tumblr.com/
<elopio> ralsina or briancurtin, is bug #938102 fixed on the windows installer available from jenkins?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 938102 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu Precise) "Qt control panel should accept qt command line options" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/938102
<ralsina> elopio: yes
<elopio> ralsina: so, any idea why the control panel is not available for testability?
<ralsina> elopio: none whatsoever
<ralsina> elopio: you sure you don't have a u1cp running already?
<elopio> it was a pain to have it all installed, but the sample qt applications work fine now.
<elopio> ralsina: I've tried killing everything.
<elopio> ralsina: it's also weird that you can't launch the cp from testability visualizer.
<ralsina> elopio: I never got the visualizer working :-/
<elopio> ralsina: what's the exe you use to open it? ubuntuone-control-panel-qt from the dists folder?
<ralsina> elopio: yes
<ralsina> elopio: try running it with -reverse if it looks insane, then it's taking the arguments
<ralsina> elopio: could be you need to install the testability driver in a place where our copy of Qt (that we ship with the app) can find it
<ralsina> elopio: or we may need to build the installers with the testability driver builtin
<elopio> ralsina: it looks insane.
<elopio> ralsina: that might be it. I installed the qt sdk for windows.
<ralsina> elopio: ok, then it's not the code
<elopio> and it seems that the sample apps use that one.
<ralsina> elopio: yeah, we bundle a copy of qt, so testability is not there for it
<ralsina> elopio, briancurtin: you two may have to talk a little about this
<elopio> briancurtin: :D
<briancurtin> yeah im not sure what testability is (besides as a word)
<mmcc> buildout question: would it be difficult to make the bootstrap step generate my setup-mac.py, similar to how the buildout's python exe gets generated? I have a path clash that is breaking the setup calls to bzr, and that's one way out
<elopio> briancurtin: it's the qt user testing framework: projects.developer.nokia.com/Testabilitydriver
<mmcc> looks like the other way will be to hardcode the path to homebrew's installation of bzrlib in the setup script
<mmcc> also, just to check that I'm not going crazy - can someone with a mac set up try running bzr from the same shell that they've got the dev env setup?
<elopio> briancurtin: according to what I've read, testability is included in latest qt. But this might be required: http://projects.developer.nokia.com/Testabilitydriver/wiki/WindowsHowToStart#ModifyingyourQtapplicationtoloadthetestabilityinterface
<briancurtin> elopio: ah, we recently stopped using the latest qt and went one version back. i'll look into this
<elopio> and on my qt sdk there's a testability.dll
<elopio> that's what we might be missing.
<elopio> thanks briancurtin.
<ralsina> briancurtin: we moved back because of the SSL bug, right?
<briancurtin> yeah
<ralsina> briancurtin: if yes, then we may be able to move forward again
<ralsina> briancurtin: after we finally fix it, of course. Or at least for jenkins, so that elopio can run the tests
<briancurtin> ralsina: hm, jenkins may actually still be on the new version. i haven't messed with any of the versions that jenkins currently has, but i'll check in a bit
 * mmcc now understands why this worked on windows. bzr's run-bzr.bat sets the path explicitly
<ralsina> briancurtin: ack
<ralsina> briancurtin: it may not be shipped and if it's a plugin, it may not even work if shipped
<mmcc> mmcc: no, that's not it. but bzr on windows is packaged differently enough to be the reason.
<ralsina> EOD for me
<ralsina> elopio: will get it fixed, promise!
<elopio> ralsina: :)
<ralsina> briancurtin: keep me posted if you figure something out, I will try to do something early tomorrow morning
<briancurtin> ralsina: will do
<ralsina> bye !
<elopio> in the meantime, I'll continue playing with it in ubuntu, that's now working like a charm.
<elopio> bye.
 * dobey wonders how to ssh into a running vm instance in virtualbox
<tetris4> hello, am trying to import ubuntu one to Chakra
<tetris4> I managed to build all the deps and packages using ArchLinux PKGBUILDs
<tetris4> but I get this: http://paste.chakra-project.org/1794
<tetris4> can someone tell me what did I miss?
<dobey> gsettings is a command from glib
<dobey> ah, you're missing the proxy schema though, which comes from gsettings-desktop-schemas
<dobey> but i need to go now
<tetris4> dobey: np, thnx for responding
<tetris4> gsettings is gnome based?
<tetris4> i was hoping the new client could work without gnome dependencies
<dobey> gsettings is part of glib
<tetris4> yeah, I ran gsettings and I can see i have it
<tetris4> will try to install desktop-schemas too
<tetris4> ahh..k00l, now it runs!
<tetris4> but gives this error: DBusException The name org.freedesktop.secrets was not provided by any .service files
<tetris4> with this output when ran from cli: http://paste.chakra-project.org/1796
<tetris4> and installing ksecrets made it work! nice
<mmcc> time for me to go. see you all tomorrow
<tetris4> gn
<tetris4> No such method "ReadAlias" in interface 'org.freedesktop.Secret.Service' at object p...
<tetris4> my latest error, with this cli output: http://paste.chakra-project.org/1797
<tetris4> looks like ksecrets is broken atm..so probably that is the issue
#ubuntuone 2012-05-30
<JamesTait> Morning all! :)
<karni> Morning guys :)
<gatox> good morning!
<mandel> gatox, morning!
<gatox> mandel, how are you?? we have u1-cp fixed in jenkins! :D
<mandel> gatox, hurray!
<mandel> gatox, here everything ok, although I need some reviews from you for the fsevents daemon
<mandel> gatox, if you can read c++ you can read objective-c :)
<gatox> mandel, ah yes.....  i'll do it right now
<mandel> gatox, thx!
<mandel> gatox, read the code and ask any question I'd like you to also be able to at least understand it
<gatox> mandel, ack!
<gatox> mandel, i'll fix the headers of the files, it says: //  Copyright (c) 2012 __MyCompanyName__. All rights reserved.
<mandel> gatox, there is another branch for that with no code changes :)
<gatox> mandel, ahhhh ok jeje
<mandel> gatox, i don't want to add noise to a code review
<gatox> of course
<gatox> mandel, the modified files looks fine for me..... i'm reviewing the new files now, i found a little typo at this moment: // assert that the correct metho type is received
<gatox> in: objc/FsEventsTests/FsEvents/FSEventsDispatcherTests.m
<mandel> gatox, cool, can you add the error to the mp please?
<gatox> ok
<mandel> gatox, I'm got a feeling you will find more than one
<gatox> mandel, it's silly..... but better to fix it now that the file is new, that see it appear mix with some code in the future
<mandel> gatox, 100000 time agreed :)
<mandel> ok, lunch!
<gatox> mandel, message added to the MP
<gatox> mandel, i added a trace of the compilation failing too
<ralsina> morning!
<dobey> hi
<gatox> ralsina, dobey hi
<alecu> mandel, https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-fsevents-daemon/add-run-tests/+merge/106227
<ralsina> mandel, alecu: do you guys remember why ussoc on windows doesn't die of timeout like on linux?
<ralsina> mandel, alecu: I know we had a good reason, but can't remember it
<ralsina> mandel, alecu: and it may be time to reconsider it
<alecu> ralsina, I think the reason was "we can make it behave properly later"
<ralsina> alecu: because it was doing things like starting twice, right?
<alecu> ralsina, can't recall. nessita is the one with the prodigal memory for this kind of things.
 * alecu can hardly recall what he ate yesterday.
<alecu> oh, fish it was.
 * alecu smells t-shirt
<alecu> fish it was.
 * mandel back
<mandel> gatox, i have not looked at the trace, but did you add OCMock to the path?
<mandel> ralsina, alecu, AFAIK the process will start, die and will never start again
<gatox> mandel, my bad..... forget to read the description of the change
<gatox> trying that now
<mandel> gatox,  :)
<mandel> gatox, no worries, if I know the issue without looking it means that I expected that to happen hehehe
<mandel> alecu, interesting the segfault, which revno is that?
<briancurtin> elopio: on your machine that has this testability stuff, where is testability.dll and did it come with PyQt or did you install it separately?
<gatox> mandel, can you show me your path please..... so i can find it easier
<mandel> gatox, with xcode 4 it should be in /Applications/Xcode.app/Contents/Developer/Library/Frameworks
<mandel> gatox, or you can configure the env var :)
<gatox> mandel, thx
<alecu> mandel, I got the segfault with trunk + your branch merged in.
<mandel> gatox, I placed it there for convenience
<mandel> alecu, that probably means that the run shell got merged wrong, can you pastebin it?
<mandel> alecu, I might need to fix the way it merges agains trunk
<ralsina> briancurtin: I don't know where it comes from but I know we will have trouble with it because it's a plugin
<ralsina> briancurtin: and plugins don't work well with py2exe
<alecu> mandel, bzr says that run-tests.sh was freshly created, not merged.
<mandel> alecu, hm.. weird, let me check
<mandel> alecu, oh, is the run-tests branch, I know what that happens it uses otest directly, give me 2 mins and is fixed :)
<alecu> ralsina, briancurtin: do we really want testability.dll in our installer? Though I suppose it might make sense for the nightlies.
<briancurtin> if i can find out how to make it work, i'd only package it on a test build
<briancurtin> so add some type of flag, or change the SHOW_CMD option to TEST_BUILD and key it off that
<mandel> alecu, fix pushed, you should not longer have that segfault
<ralsina> alecu: just for nightlies yes
<gatox_mac> mandel, i'm getting this:
<gatox_mac> ** BUILD SUCCEEDED **
<gatox_mac> Running tests
<gatox_mac> xcodebuild: error: The project 'FsEvents' does not contain a scheme named 'FsEvents'.
<gatox_mac> any clues?
<mandel> gatox_mac, uhm.. weird, there should be an fsevents scheme, can you please open the project in xcode?
<mandel> gatox_mac, the scheme is that thing next to the stop button, can you let me know what it has?
<gatox_mac> opening...
<gatox_mac> mandel, wait… it's installing some components before continuing
<mandel> gatox_mac, hm.. interesting
<gatox_mac> mandel, so… i double click the .xcodeproj file Xcode opens and says: workspace integrity: couldn't load fsevens.xcodeproj
<mandel> gatox, wtf?! that is new to me..
<dobey> hrmm
<mandel> gatox_mac, does it offer any fixing?
<gatox_mac> mandel, i don't see anything to fix it
<gatox_mac> mandel, mmm it seems to be fix if i reopen
<gatox_mac> mandel, trying to run the tests again
<mandel> gatox_mac, if that works, can you do a bzr diff and tell me what changed?
<gatox_mac> mandel, now: xcodebuild: error: Failed to build project FsEvents with scheme FsEvents.
<gatox_mac> 	Reason: Scheme "FsEvents" is not testable.
<mandel> gatox_mac, give me a sec, I'll test it using my test account
<gatox_mac> ok
<dobey> everyone!
<gatox_mac> dobey, yes?
<mandel> hello!
<dobey> please don't set branches to "Approved" for merging into trunk for now. there is a problem with tarmac, which needs to be resolved first
<mandel> ack
<dobey> am trying to get it fixed
<gatox_mac> dobey, ack
<dobey> wtf
<dobey> "Lote de 100 fontes de chocolate a menos de metade do valor de mercado!"
<dobey> con churros!
<mandel> gatox_mac, I managed to reproduce the issue, xcode is stupid..
<gatox> mandel, it seems that the rule is: "if you want to know if something really works.... it has to go through any of my machines" jeje
<mandel> gatox,  is more of, IDE usually are stupid :)
<gatox> mandel, i have nothing to say jeje
<mandel> gatox, I'm about to push the change.. only if people that wrote IDEs could make it simple to know which files are per user and which not..
<gatox> mandel, well... i know of an ide that is really cool and create only one file in the project folder and it's for the user jejeejej
<ralsina> dobey: that's portuguese not spanish!
<mandel> ralsina, or spanish with a churro in your mouth hehehe
<gatox> mandel, jejejjee
<gatox> stupid bug!!
 * gatox gets angry
<dobey> heh
<mandel> gatox, I fix the issue pushing now
<gatox> mandel, ok..... running the tests
<mandel> gatox, revno 25
<mmcc> morning folks!
<mandel> gatox, turns out that you have to explicitly tell xcode that a scheme is shared or it will placed in the userdata
<mmcc> my connection died 7 hours ago, so I'm already caught up!
<gatox_mac> mandel, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1014864/
<mandel> mmcc, did you hear anything from the ocmock guys?
<mandel> gatox_mac, revno?
<mmcc> mandel: just going thru email now
<dobey> oh, pylint. grmbl
<dobey> must get rid of that junk
<mandel> dobey, yes
<gatox> well..... maybe in half an hour after running ubuntuone-client tests i'll be able to propose the branch... :@
<mmcc> mandel, I did get a response from Erik, the OCMock guy:
<mmcc> he said: "let me state first that I am not a lawyer. That said, my intent and interpretation of this part of the license is that the attribution is required for the actual use of OCMock. I don't think your file sync client uses OCMock. I assume OCMock is only used during the development of the file sync client. Again, I am not a lawyer, but to me this sounds like attribution would only be required when you talk about the developmen
<mmcc> your software."
<mandel> gatox, so which revno is giving you that error?
<gatox_mac> mandel, 25
<mmcc> also ralsina, see my ircspam above ^
<gatox_mac> is that ok?
<mandel> gatox_mac, yes, can you open xcode, add edit the scheme
<gatox_mac> mandel, yes…
<mandel> gatox_mac, in the name next to the stop, there is a context menu
<ralsina> mmcc: the number of people who is not a lawyer and writes licenses never ceases to amaze
<gatox_mac> mandel, yes
<ralsina> mmcc: short answer, I don't know
<mmcc> so it sounds like he is OK with how we want to use it, but I'm not sure if we're exactly on the same page
<gatox_mac> mandel, i'm in edit scheme
<ralsina> mmcc: longer answer, let's move on with it
<mandel> gatox_mac, there in the test tab can you open it?
<ralsina> mmcc: you mentioned chrome used it? If it did and is gpl, then we are in good shape
<mmcc> ralsina: move on with using OCMock?
 * ralsina assumes google has lawyers
<ralsina> mmcc: yes
<dobey> haha
<gatox_mac> mandel, yes… already there
<dobey> chrome or chromium?
<mandel> gatox_mac, in the panel of the right, is there a bundle called FsEventsTests?
<mmcc> ralsina: chrome does use it but I need to check their license. and the commit comment thread I found discussing it had a lot of "uh, I'm not a lawyer but this seems fine"
<dobey> chrome is not GPL
<mandel> gatox_mac, or a screenshot please :)
<gatox_mac> mandel, yes
<gatox_mac> mandel, ok… screenshot
<dobey> and people probably misread the license
<mmcc> chromium:  http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=28291
<dobey> does chrome include a statement advertising that it's using OCMock created by whoever that guy is that created it?
<gatox_mac> mandel, do you know what would be awesome?? if u1 was working in mac, it would be easier to share the screenshots… jejejejejee recursion!
<ralsina> chrome is BSD
<dobey> chrome is proprietary
<ralsina> chromium
<dobey> chromium is a lot of mess
<dobey> it's not all bsd
<ralsina> damn, chromium licensing is a collage
<dobey> yes
<mandel> gatox_mac, while you upload the image, can you branch the code in a completely diff location and try to run the tests
<ralsina> it has MPL/GPL/LGPL/MIT/Ms-PL/BSD licenses
<gatox_mac> mandel, http://ubuntuone.com/7MCq3uU9iVvdygM89LzWYj
<mandel> gatox_mac, maybe you have a little mess in the xcode files
<dobey> it is a royal clusterfrack
<gatox_mac> mandel, ack
<ralsina> mmcc: there is no alternative to ocmock?
<ralsina> mmcc: I would rather spend a day looking for one than a week removing it
<mandel> gatox, funny, because it seems ok, so if you do command+u it should run the tests inside xcode..
<mandel> gatox_mac, ^
<dobey> i would avoid ocmock unless the license gets fixed
<gatox_mac> mandel, checking
<mmcc> ralsina: I'm not aware of anything that nice, but we can keep looking. We could also probably add some patch-style features to something else if we needed to
<ralsina> mmcc: in parallel, we can ask our lawyer
<ralsina> mmcc: but I don't expect that to be useful because "use" is so fuzzy here
<mmcc> ralsina: ok. I get the impression that this guy would be willing to let us use it how we want, I feel like we just talked past each other this first time around
<gatox_mac> mandel, finally!!!!!!! tests succeeded!!!!!
<gatox_mac> 47 tests executed
<gatox_mac> the Xcode files were dirty!
<mmcc> I'll forward you the email I sent - I should've CCd you first
<gatox_mac> dirty files
<dobey> mmcc: what was the conversation? did you ask him to remove the advertising clause and make it plain MIT/X licensed?
<mandel> gatox_mac, ok, so a clean branch works, right?
<gatox_mac> mandel, yap!
<mandel> gatox_mac, cool :)
<gatox_mac> mandel, so.. if you fix the typos. it's a +1 from me
<mandel> gatox_mac, ok, on it right now before I forget!
<mmcc> dobey: check your email
<gatox_mac> mandel, cool! let me know
<gatox_mac> mandel, btw… great job!! :D
<mmcc> dobey, ralsina I didn't ask him to change the license, I asked him for a clarification
<mandel> alecu, there was an issue with the xcode config files, please when testing add-run-tests do a clean branch and not a pull
<mandel> gatox_mac, meh, just luck :)
<gatox> mandel, i mean about the branch :P
<alecu> mandel, ack
<mandel> gatox, oh, hehe
<gatox> mandel, and your objective-c lessons
<gatox> jejej
 * mmcc believes XCode developers do not share .xcodeproj files
<mmcc> I would bet money that XCode itself is built using makefiles and awk
<gatox> mmcc, they are really selfish! jeje
<alecu> mandel, all tests pass that way
<mandel> mmcc, I'll move to make later, no a priority atm
<mandel> alecu, superb!
<mmcc> I suspect they also build all their UI in code, and don't use Interface Builder. Or else only one developer ever touches those things...
 * dobey "fixes" the pylilnt problem
<alecu> mandel, I tried merging with trunk again, and I did not get the segfault either :P
<mmcc> mandel: no hurry on that :) I like to complain, but it does sort of work...
<mandel> mmcc, is good to have someone complaining with good reasons
<mandel> mmcc, I just did not know that schemes are not share by default on xcode, what a stupid feature
 * dobey really needs to do expenses
<mmcc> mandel: I didn't know that either. XCode has changed a lot in the last version or so.
<dobey> before that deadline passes in a few days
<gatox> me!
<gatox> alecu, thisfred briancurtin mmcc ralsina dobey standup?
<briancurtin> me
<ralsina> oh right
<ralsina> me
<thisfred> me
<dobey> meh
<mmcc> me
<dobey> gatox: don't forget mandel
<gatox> oh!
<gatox> mandel, sorry
<gatox> mandel, alecu ?
<mandel> me
<ralsina> alecu is last, go gatox!
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Review an objective-c branch and fight with some xcode complications when running the tests. Fixed Bug #998079.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Bug #1006329 to close my unicode issues. Add my findings about macfsevents in the wiki, go back to fsevents and start looking how to add a wait condition to the watcher when a new folder is added so we don't lose events. 1-1 with ralsina.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 998079 in Ubuntu One Client "--publish-file doesn't end correctly for non-ascii paths" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/998079
<gatox> No
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1006329 could not be found
<gatox> briancurtin, go
<briancurtin> DONE: lazr removal (one more pending)
<briancurtin> TODO: get testability built and included in the automated builds
<briancurtin> BLOCKED: nope
<briancurtin> NEXT: ralsina
<ralsina> DONE: mgmt call, some 1-1s, reviews, reading about dash development, trying to understand the mac universe and failing at it TODO: understand what I did not, more reviews BLOCKED: no, NEXT, thisfred
<thisfred> DONE: bug #1004673 TODO: bug #1004673 , estimate the rest of the work for this phase of the u1db client BLOCKED: no NEXT: dobeyh
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1004673 in U1DB "Allow code to pass in document factories" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1004673
<dobey> λ DONE: set up milestones, fix to tarmac config
<dobey> λ TODO: expenses, unblock tarmac, triage
<dobey> λ BLCK: none.
<dobey> mmc
<mmcc> DONE: setup-mac.py, objc test frameworks
<mmcc> TODO: more -^--------^
<mmcc> BLCK: NO
<mmcc> NEXT: mandel
<dobey> c
<mmcc> dobey: si
<mandel> DONE: Worked in adding tests to the FSEvent class (I little stuck there).
<mandel> TODO: More tests, add domain sockets server tests.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> alecu, please
<alecu> DONE: learned about objective c blocks; reviews; following a SD bug that rye found
<alecu> TODO: more deep SD debugging
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<thisfred> fg
<mandel> gatox, fixed (I removed the comment is was idiotic) and pushed
<gatox> alecu, question: did you fix the other unicode issue i had from the other day? because i don't see it in my queue
<gatox> mandel, ack!
<mmcc> ralsina: which parts of the mac universe?
<ralsina> mmcc: where things go, how things install, basic stuff
<ralsina> mmcc: I have installed 6 or 7 things and some evenhave real installers after you click the dmg
<ralsina> mmcc: which I thought was a nono, but then again, they are crap like silverlight and flash
<mmcc> ralsina: yeah, it's a bit of a mess. there's best practices, then there's other stuff
<ralsina> mmcc: haha, yeah, like everywhere else :-)
<mandel> ralsina, anything done by flash is usually wrong in any platform
<ralsina> OTOH, I am starting to understand xcode somewhat
<mmcc> ralsina: yep. except the App Store enforces strict UX for installers (ie, no installers, period)
<ralsina> mmcc: should be a short guideline
<mmcc> ralsina: what should?
<ralsina> mmcc: the how to do installers guideline. "STOP"
<dobey> "The road to hell is paved with good intentions."
<mmcc> ralsina: heh, yeah. it's about that short.
<ralsina> anyway, everything is just a bit foreign so I am forcing myself to use it half a day until I understand it somewhat
<ralsina> and it's being unpleasant, but it's mostly my fault for never using a mac before, I guess
<mmcc> ralsina: don't blame the user
<dobey> mmcc: oh, you also e-mailed the wrong guy i guess?
<mmcc> dobey: huh?
<ralsina> mmcc: I am not a power user, I am a problem user
<dobey> mmcc: how is "Erik Eoernenburg" related to "Mulle Kybernetik" ?
<mmcc> dobey: he's erikdoe on github, it's his project
<mmcc> his face is the rightmost picture on http://www.mulle-kybernetik.com/en/index.html
<dobey> yeah i see that now
<dobey> but what exactly is mulle kybernetik
<mmcc> dobey: I'm not really sure about that. I think it's sort of a side-project software company that those three guys work on, or at least identify with
<mandel> dobey, is a cybernetic mule in a funny lang?
<ralsina> Kybernetyk is cybernetic in german
<mmcc> they do have an about page... but it's not super enlightening
<mmcc> http://www.mulle-kybernetik.com/en/about.html
<ralsina> and mulle is "me" in estonian ;-)
<dobey> mmcc: i'm not sure it's actually a company. i think it's just a "hey we're some guys that like some things"
<dobey> mandel: given the logo, i suspect mulle is mole, not mule :P
<mmcc> dobey: yeah, I guess it's mainly just a website that they all contribute to, only mostly it's 'Nat!', who I can't find a real name for
<mandel> dobey, do cybernetic moles dream about electric sheep?
<dobey> i think they dream about electrict dirt
<dobey> mmcc: basically, that reply is not comforting at all. it basically says "i have no idea what my own license means exactly"
<dobey> and "oh, also, i am not a lawyer"
<mmcc> dobey: agreed. I couldn't figure out why he chose that license, if he's not really clear on what it means. I mean, he wrote the code, so ...?
<dobey> mmcc: and presumably wrote the license
<dobey> it's not even a good advertising clause
<mmcc> dobey: exactly, since I've never seen that particular license anywhere else. Maybe one of the other guys wrote the license for M-K, and he just used it?
<dobey> certainly possible
<dobey> i could probably get them to change it
 * mandel imagines dobey chopping off a horse head and sending it via cheap post delivery to germany 
<dobey> heh
<dobey> ok everyone
<dobey> trunk tarmac should be usable again now.
<mmcc> ralsina dobey: so the 3-clause BSD is also a no-no for us? I'm looking at Kiwi again, which does let you stub parts of existing objects, basically the same as twisted's patch.
<dobey> mmcc: right, bsd + advertising is not gpl compat either
<mmcc> urgh.
<gatox> ralsina, mandel can i have a really small review from you? https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/publish-file/+merge/107996
<elopio> briancurtin: sorry. testability.dll comes with the qtsdk. I found it at c:/QtSDK/Desktop/Qt/4.8.1/mingw/plugins/testability
<briancurtin> elopio: cool, I'll see about getting it in
<elopio> briancurtin: and I didn't install pyqt.
<ralsina> gatox: sure
<gatox> thx
<ralsina> elopio: if the SDK is built using mingw, that's yet another problem
<ralsina> elopio: because we are using a set of DLLs built using VS and it's not compatible
<elopio> ralsina: there's an sdk for vs.
<ralsina> briancurtin: here's some info about Qt plugins and py2exe http://www.py2exe.org/index.cgi/Py2exeAndPyQt
<ralsina> elopio: ok, we can try to get it from there and just copy it insto the installation folder, really
<ralsina> elopio: requires no code changes
<elopio> I can try with it instead.
<elopio> ralsina: that sounds cool.
<dobey> yay
<dobey> briancurtin: ./ubuntu_sso/networkstate/tests/test_linux.py:58:42: E271 multiple spaces after keyword
<briancurtin> dobey: where is that from?
<dobey> briancurtin: in your remove-lazr-from-setup branch
<dobey> briancurtin: could be a new complaint from pep8 on quantal, as it has version 1.1 while precise has 0.6.1
<mmcc> well, http://oops.se/objcunit looks promising, but it's 10 years since the last release, and the link is broken. I sent an email... :\
<ralsina> gatox: +1
<gatox> ralsina, cool! thanks
<gatox> mmcc, could you take a look at this: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/publish-file/+merge/107996 ?
<mmcc> gatox: sure
<gatox> mmcc, thx, it's a really small branch
<dobey> ok, need to get lunch. bbiab
<gatox> alecu, ping
<gatox> ok..... lunch for me too........ brb
<alecu> gatox_lunch, pong
<alecu> ok, I'll get lunch too
<mandel> and EOD for me, laters!
<gatox_lunch> alecu, ping..... for when your lunch end :P
<alecu> gatox_lunch, my lunch got delayed...
<alecu> gatox_lunch, so, pong
<gatox> alecu, quick question..... do you know if get_abspath in filesystem_manager (u1-client) should handle (returning) only bytes or unicode?
<alecu> gatox, no, I don't know.
<gatox> alecu, ok then! :P just wanted to know if it was one of those cases
<mmcc> gatox, your branch looks fine to me. I had some test failures that seem unrelated - dirty reactors in test_perspective_broker. I think my branches might be out of sync.
<gatox> mmcc, in windows/linux/mac?
<mmcc> gatox: linux
<briancurtin> googling failed me. anyone know of a way to branch just a subdirectory of a repository? i really just want scripts/devsetup out of ubuntuone-windows-installer
<gatox> mmcc, weird..... maybe you have sometihng out of date
<briancurtin> oh, hmm, maybe bzr export will do it. checking
<gatox> mmcc, are you running the tests with: make check?
<mmcc> gatox: yes
<gatox> mmcc, and do you have clientdefs.py and logging.conf in the proper places?
<gatox> maybe u1-dev-tools is out of date
<mmcc> gatox: I do have those files, yes.
<gatox> mmcc, sudo apt-get upgrade?? to update u1-dev-tools maybe?
<mmcc> gatox: I ran 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-sso-client' before running the tests, since my installe version of the sso client didn't have mandel's recent changes (missing get_activation_cmdline)
<gatox> mmcc, sudo apt-get install upgrade..... will upgrade all the system..... also, this might be failing in your machine because you don't have ubuntuone-dev-tools up to date
<dobey> hmm
<mmcc> so I have recent nightlies, and 'apt-get build-dep ubuntuone-client' claims I have no updates to add
<mmcc> brb
<dobey> what is failing?
<gatox> dobey, mmcc is having some dirty reactor failures trying to run the tests from my branch
<dobey> briancurtin: i don't think you can branch/checkout only a subdir in bzr
<gatox> i think that he might  not have the last version of u1-dev-tools
<dobey> mmcc: what version of ubuntuone-dev-tools do you have?
<mmcc> dobey: how do i check?
<dobey> mmcc: dpkg -l ubuntuone-dev-tools
<mmcc> 3.1+r71-19~precise1
<dobey> you don't have the latest version
<dobey> build-dep doesn't upgrade already installed packages
<dobey> does apt-get upgrade not want to upgrade stuff?
<briancurtin> dobey: yeah what i had to do was branch and then "bzr export dest my/branch/subdir" to get subdir as dest (i wanted C:\u1 to be ubuntuone-windows-installer/scripts/devsetup as the home of my dev folder)
<mmcc> dobey - it wants to upgrade a lot of stuff :) I will get in the habit of upgrading everything before tests, I guess
<dobey> :)
<mmcc> thanks dobey, gatox. re-running tests over lunch, I'll approve that branch when I get back
<dobey> briancurtin: you can do "bzr export -d lp:project dest subdir" to avoid pulling a local branch first
<gatox> mmcc, ack
 * mmcc lunches
<ralsina> dobey: any strng feelings about not generating clientdefs.py.in with autotools?
<ralsina> dobey: alternatively, I can do a script that does the same thing autotools does with it, so we can generate it on windows
<gatox> fraking unicode bug!
<dobey> ralsina: i have plans to fix that
<ralsina> dobey: ok, trust you with it then.
<gatox> ralsina, oops....... 1-1
<ralsina> gatox: vamos
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> i guess we need to copy the relevant pylint bits and such, to the stable/beta PPAs as well
<briancurtin> quick MP if anyone has a minute, just bumps pep8 version in buildout - https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntuone-windows-installer/pep8-version-bump/+merge/108024
<rye> mandel: ralsina anybody knows how to build some script to archive the ubuntuone logs on windows? bat/cscript/powershell ?
<ralsina> rye: if you do it with python we can make it an exe
<briancurtin> rye: you mean to have a client run it to grab what you need?
<ralsina> rye: as a plus, python has its own zip implementation, so you don't require crap
<briancurtin> my last company had a similar script (little C# app) that you just double click and it zips the right directory and drops it on the desktop (easiest way)
 * dobey wonders what to do about this SRU stuff
<gatox> ok..... this is not reproducible
<rye> briancurtin: that's what I am after too.
<briancurtin> rye: i can write you up a pretty simple python script that'd do this, but having to ship a zip file of everything py2exe/python needs to run would be a bit heavy. could just write a little C# app for you that'll do it and just distribute the EXE
<ralsina> dobey: I am worried about it. The requirements are hard to meet without just making stuff up.
<ralsina> briancurtin: if you do a python script we can ship it with the software
<ralsina> although of course we can ship exes too
<rye> briancurtin: yep. I was thinking about employing other python compiled thing to be later included into u1 and which compresses everything in a little tiny exe
<dobey> ralsina: as it turns out, making shit up is my forte
<rye> if these exist these days
<briancurtin> ralsina, rye: true. something like ubuntuone-diagnostic.exe
<ralsina> dobey: haha
 * dobey mails the tech board
<briancurtin> elopio: how did you get this testability stuff to work in the first place? its not included in the SDK i downloaded, and i cant compile it because the repository is empty...so im not really sure where to go from here
<briancurtin> i'll be back in a bit. going to spend my lunch time waiting in line to send a package. fun times.
<gatox> briancurtin, been there
<elopio> briancurtin: I followed this
<elopio> http://projects.developer.nokia.com/Testabilitydriver/wiki/WindowsHowToStart
<elopio> and then found the missing parts here:
<elopio> http://projects.developer.nokia.com/Testabilitydriver/wiki/WindowsInstallation
<elopio> it was not funny, btw.
 * alecu is wasted, and will take the evening off.
<dobey> whoot
<alecu> please send me an sms or a gtalk to reach me.
<dobey> ralsina: well, just mailed tech board to request micro release exception for u1 :)
<ralsina> dobey: awesome
<dobey> i hope my new t-shirt arrives this week
 * dobey wonders how long it takes for a t-shirt to get here, from Paris
<ralsina> 10 days
 * ralsina is practicing estimates
<dobey> heh
<dobey> postal planning poker
<gatox> alecu, not now..... but when you have some time, you can take a look at the wiki with the macfsevents section updated with the results i get
<ralsina> gatox: alecu is out for the day
<dobey> hrmm, maybe i should make a new ppa
<gatox> ralsina, yes, i know..... just leaving the log here for him to see it later :P
<dobey> which has only things which we don't maintain ourselves, but which we need to run tests and such
<dobey> for the tarmac instances to use
<gatox> ok..... going back to mac fsevents now!
 * dobey wonders what all changes are needed exactly, for us to be able to switch to pyflakes for everything
<gatox> dobey, one of the problems with pyflakes is that you don't have a way to ignore part of the code as we do with pylint
<dobey> gatox: i don't think that's a problem really
<dobey> gatox: at least, it's not a problem in all the places where we currently use pyflakes :)
<gatox> dobey, no..... but in some situations we need to write (for u1-client) not really pretty code, just to force pyflakes to pass..... don't get me wrong..... i prefer pyflakes.... i forked it and added some functionality to pyflakes and fixed some stuff for personal use.... i should propose that
<dobey> gatox: there is only one situation where that is the case, and it's because of a bug in pylint which needs to be fixed. the solution for that isn't to add # ignore comments everywhere
<dobey> also, i think it was said that flake8 has a way to do inline ignores
<gatox> that would be nice....... i REALLY prefer pyflakes... just wasn't sure about those weird cases
<dobey> gatox: the only weird case i know aobut is the "try: import foo except ImportError: import bar as foo" case where it complains about overwriting an undefined variable
<dobey> or undeclared, whatever
<gatox> dobey, yep..... that and one you import something that you don't use, but in some cases we do that, because we want that inside that namespace
<gatox> those are the only thing that come to my mind
<gatox> dobey, but yes..... in favor to change to pyflakes jejeje i wasn't arguing, just saying that there are some things that we have to keep in mind
<dobey> gatox: that latter case we're probably doing wrong anyway, if pyflakes complains about it. the right solution for that case i think, is to use __all__, which we have generally failed at doing
<gatox> yap
<dobey> gatox: yes. i just want an exhaustive list, so we can get them all fixed, and switch
<dobey> also, pyflakes supports python3 i think. while pylint is insanely complex and tedious
<gatox> dobey, pyflakes support python3?? i would need to check that.... because i was having some problems between pyflakes and python3 code
<dobey> i think so, but could be wrong
<dobey> ah no, i am wrong
<dobey> but it shouldn't be hard to port it to py3
<gatox> dobey, no..... i'm starting to do that btw....
 * mmcc was wondering why we weren't using __all__
<gatox> not now..... but it's in my after-work tasks :P
<dobey> heh
<mmcc> seriously, is there a tradeoff wrt. using __all__ that I don't know about? I was going to ask back when we were doing that platform refactoring but forgot to
<dobey> mmcc: well if __all__ breaks imports for things that aren't in __all__, then __all__ makes it hard to import those other things for tests or internal usage, no? :)
<mmcc> dobey: tests! that makes sense.
<dobey> or maybe i just don't fully understand how it works
<ralsina> dobey: tests should not import the things that the module doesn't export, because then you are testing the implementation details
<ralsina> dobey: but that's mostly a theoretical argument I am not going to argue very hard ;-)
<ralsina> plus it's trivial to disable __all__ for testing
<mmcc> hrm, it seems __all__ only affects "from foo import *" ?
<dobey> yeah, i don't think __all__ works quite right anyway
<ralsina> mmcc: heh, you are right. So it only matters when you do it wrong.
<mmcc> and you can manipulate __path__ to point to platform-specific implementations
<mmcc> that is, in __init__.py, you can manipulate __path__ to point to a platform-specific implementation in a submodule
<mmcc> this is from an old doc, that the 2.7 docs say is still mostly up to date, but I don't know how py3 changes this, esp. wrt pep 420 (right number? the no-__init__ implicit module thing?)
<mmcc> http://www.python.org/doc/essays/packages.html
<dobey> i just can't take pep 420 seriously
<mmcc> that might be a nice way to get rid of all those "import darwin as source, func1 = source.func1, func2 = source.func2, etc etc" things
<mmcc> dobey: because they should've reserved the number for an april fools joke pep?
<dobey> or something
<dobey> it just has the wrong number to be a serious pep
<mmcc>  not that anything called "pep" sounds that serious to begin with
<dobey> true
<dobey> and on that particular example, it doesn't help that i've been rewatching the complete series of Daria
<dobey> though all this SRU stuff is putting me in the mood to watch Brazil
<gatox> saying: pep8 in spanish is really funny :P
<dobey> heh
<dobey> pep ocho?
<gatox> yes..... but it's sounds like "precioso" but talking weird
<gatox> like a baby or sometihng like that
<dobey> gatox: tomar el churro la boca.
<gatox> hehehehehehe
<gatox> ok..... eod for me people!! enjoy and see you tomorrow!
<mmcc> bye gatox
<ralsina> bye gatox
<gatox> bye!
<ralsina> EOD for me, will do reviews & stuff at night, so mail me if anyone needs anything
<ralsina> bye!
<mmcc> bye ralsina
<dobey> later all
<mmcc> ok, I'm heading out. feels like I'm getting closer to a working app with py2app now. up next: some issues with not seeing the Qt image plugins at packaging time
 * mmcc leaves
#ubuntuone 2012-05-31
<mmcc> mmcc: just solved that Qt image plugin packaging issue. We might be out of the woods...
<JamesTait> Morning all! :)
<mandel> morning!
<rye> anybody here uses U1 with proxy?
<rye> mandel: I have several users who repetedly enabled and disabled file sync status for a folder from the control panel because the latter was seemingly not reacting to the click (and the user has just confirmed that the flag appeared after 5 seconds). Is it known?
<mandel> rye, I can test thing if you need me regarding proxy, and the second question..
<mandel> rye, what is the later? what OS?
<mandel> rye, is that ubuntu? is the falg the one from nautilus?
<rye> mandel: no, the control panel, on Ubuntu
<rye> mandel: i got this once but i was not able to reproduce. Apparently, some succeed at this
<mandel> rye, and when you say the later what does it mean 'I have several users who repetedly enabled and disabled file sync status for a folder from the control panel because the latter was seemingly not reacting to the click'
<mandel> rye, sorry I'm a little lost in translation :)
<mandel> rye, and my context switch from mac to this is not that good hehe
<rye> mandel: i am context-switching every 5 minutes and already have problems recalling things, i understand. So, you click a folder checkbox in control panel. Nothing appears to happen. You click again, nothing (during this time SD has enabled and then disabled folder syncing) but CP does not show anything.
<rye> karni: hi, is there a reason why we prohibit moving the application to SD card for those who have less than 0 free bytes on the internal flash :) ?
<mandel> rye, ah, ok, and the checkbox does not show the 'check' correctly ?
<rye> mandel: it shows the check but after a looooooong delay
<mandel> rye, ok, so that operation is async, that is, the message gets sent to sd when sd process the action it then sends a signal over dbus to control panel
<mandel> rye, so, we can have the delay because a: dbus message from cp to sd is slow, b: the action is push to the reactor thread and there stays a little 'til processed, c the signal is slow
<mandel> rye, and I have had no info about this happening before, is a first to me
<rye> mandel: e.g. when it is syncing something... Grrr. I need to have my account fixed
<mandel> rye, well uploading/downloading/hashing are done in diff threads but maybe there is something blocking there
<mandel> rye, or is a ui problem.. it can be that the main loop qt does not get the signal on time from the deferred and there is an issue there
<rye> mandel: i thought that meta queue items are still executed consequently, so e.g. if there are lots of MakeFile/MakeDirs, adding a new request to get volume list (or whatever enabling share is using) will be added to the end of the queue...
<mandel> rye, yes, I think that meta queue is in the reactor main thread
<mandel> rye, all event processing is there too
<karni> rye: Yes, multiple support requests of the need to log in whenever they mount USB storage/restart their phone, or pictures not syncing. People just don't get the limitations of apps running on SD card.
<karni> rye: It wasn't an easy decision and it took me time to decide to revert to internal storage only, but it was thought out and intentional. Sorry if it upset a few folks. Certainly less than the trouble associated with having app2sd enabled.
<rye> karni: and with MTP-only access on the newer phones. I understood that :)
<karni> rye: right, newer phones have large internal storage only, so that's less of an issue.
<gatox> good morning!
<rye> karni: another quesiton - are the changes to make the files already downloaded and changed on the phone to be uploaded automatically planned for u1f?
<karni> rye: yes, sync is indeed on the roadmap. (I'll finally stop complaining, how people expect sync, while we never said the Android app had it, anywhere ;))
<karni> rye: FWIW, keeping files from U1 with those on the phone (re-downloading) is pretty darn easy to implement. I didn't add it this week only because I knew if we have sync, it has to be _sync_ and not a partial solution.
<rye> karni: the user actually edits the files on the phone
<rye> karni: oh, while I got your attention - any reason why our music app does not stream flac files?
<mandel> gatox, morning!
<mandel> gatox, can you give me a hand with something?
<gatox> mandel, of course.... shoot
<karni> rye: Right, noticing local changes will either require rescan or FileObservers on each of the files "of interest"
<mandel> gatox, if you have the following (char *)&(kevent_arg->data.str) where data is a union, what do you think str should be, and the answer is not a char*
<mandel> gatox, I'm getting a little confuse with all this address/pointer operations :(
<karni> rye: Not that I know of. I'll sync with Chad when he's around.
<gatox> mandel, let me see
<mandel> kevent_arg is an array of a struct that has two ints and the data union
<gatox> mandel, "str" is something like __repr__
<gatox> ?
<mandel> gatox, let me paste the struct definition, one sec
<gatox> mandel, maybe i'm wrong, but i assume what you are getting a reference to some structure... and then obtaining a pointer to the first byte of that structure
<mandel> gatox, so, if I wanted to recreate the structure (bloody tests!!!) how would it be done?
<mandel> gatox, going data.str = "blah" is not correct
<gatox> mandel, asking the sizeof of the union and creating a char* array as big as that? starting from the first byte as you have now?
<mandel> gatox, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1016244/
<gatox> mandel, if i'm talking nonsense, show me some code
<gatox> that :P
<mandel> gatox, that is the struct def
<gatox> ahhhh i understand better now what you mean
<gatox> mandel, and *str is not ending in \0?
<mandel> gatox, is ac string, so it should
<gatox> mandel, that would be a way to obtain the complete string, doesn't it?
<mandel> gatox, the problem I have is that I want to create such a struct to be used in the tests yest when I do data.str = 'blah' is not correct and get some random mem info
<mandel> gatox, and the kernel sends the string that way  (char *)&(kevent_arg->data.str) so I cannot remove it because that makes the daemon to segfault
<gatox> mandel, i'm trying to think some options..... but..... i'm kind of rusty :S
<mandel> gatox, same here!
<mandel> gatox, I might as well ask dobey, I'm sure he is better than us at this
<gatox> mandel, yep..... he is the guy
<alecu> rye, mandel: regarding the delay when marking folders to be synced: it sounds like the user is transferring a lot of files (more than 200?) so SD buffers are full and the "suscribe" operations need some download to finish before they are executed on the server.
<rye> alecu: oh, that's fun
<mandel> alecu, nice!
<alecu> rye, mandel: they also could happen when more than the limit of concurrent transfers (10 is the default), but in that case the wait would be much smaller.
<rye> alecu: i guess we need to somehow show the operation is in progress. There were 4 users today who spent a several days enabling/disabling the folders
<alecu> rye, in any case we *should* fake that a little bit better on the UI side.
<alecu> I think that we should be ticking the checkbox as soon as the user clicks on it... or mark it as grayed, or something.
<alecu> rye, did you got any more info on the "chrome download gone" that was in fact a "mind map file gone"?
<rye> alecu: ticking immediately looks good unless restarting the control panel shows it is not flagged. In any case we should not queue the request for toggling and do only action that is intended
<rye> alecu: I am afraid i am swampted with other requests and I am physically not able to follow up on some of these tickets
<alecu> rye, I understand :-(
<mandel> alecu, question, do you know what is str mean to be here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1016244/ in the daemon code we do  (char *)&(kevent_arg->data.str) but in the tests when a do data.str = "char" I'm not getting the correct string out, any idea?
<mandel> alecu, my pointers knowledge is rusty (at least at this level)
<alecu> mandel, never venture into C land with a rusty knowledge o' pointers!
<gatox> alecu, i'm back on fsevents (finish with the u1-cp and u1-client high issues), can you remind me where is (or just the name) of the function in linux where we wait when a new folder is added before start listening to fsevents?
<mandel> alecu, yes, I know.. my fault, I understand what is doing but I'm puzzled on how to recreate the strcture for the tests
<alecu> mandel, please show me where you do "(char *)&(kevent_arg->data.str)" in our code.
<mandel> alecu, sure, give me a sec
<mandel> alecu, https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-fsevents-daemon/add-run-tests/view/head:/objc/FsEvents/FsEvents/FSEvent.m#L108
<mandel> alecu, I want to recreate the arg structure to have tests to ensure that is correctly parsed
<gatox> alecu, "new_local_dir"?
<mandel> alecu, I'm off to have lunch, I'll be back asap
<alecu> mandel, got a sec?
<mandel> alecu, yes, sure
<alecu> mandel, (char *)&(kevent_arg->data.str) is wrong
<alecu> mandel, it should be: (char **)&(kevent_arg->data.str)
<alecu> mandel, kevent_arg->data.str is the pointer to the string
<alecu> mandel, &(kevent_arg->data.str) is a pointer to the pointer to the string
<mandel> alecu, yes, and I have tried to simple remove (char *)& because arg->data.str is already a char* but if I do that, when I run the daemon I get a segfault accesing the wrong memory
<alecu> mandel, so, with &(kevent_arg->data.str) you are getting a pointer that points inside your  kfs_event_arg struct (probably to the 4th byte, since the first four are the two uint_16s)
<alecu> mandel, well, I need to "C" that "see" code.
<mandel> alecu, puf.. terrible joke hehehe
<alecu> mandel, yes, probably my worst this week.
<alecu> mandel, but it surely beats your best this month :-)
<mandel> alecu, ha, I've got great jokes! hehe
<mandel> alecu, let me have lunch and I'll take a look at the original c code and find out what that is really doing...
<mandel> alecu, maybe my struct in the test is wrong and breaking everything
<alecu> mandel, go ahead, have lunch.
<mandel> alecu, ok, I'll be back asap
<ralsina> good morning!
<mandel> ok, really going now.. will be back in a few mins
<ralsina> alecu: I am pretty sure of it, but bug #732255 is a non-issue now, right?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 732255 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "ubuntuone-syncdaemon crashed with ImportError in /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/twisted/internet/gtk2reactor.py: No module named interface" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/732255
<ralsina> alecu: Also, why is the UBuntu Foundation bug's bt changing the priority of our old bugs?
<ralsina> that was not alecu-specific :-)
<alecu> ralsina, it looks very old, and looks like it should be fixed already.
<ralsina> alecu: what I thought
<ralsina> if it still happened, I would have seen it in the last year
<alecu> ralsina, I didn't know there was a "ubuntu foundation" tough :P
<ralsina> alecu: and it has robots!
<dobey> ralsina: because the priority was probably unset, and something got fixed in the bot, so it sets crashers to medium by default like used to happen
<ralsina> dobey: interesting
<dobey> also, note it's only setting the severity on bugs filed against the ubuntu packages, not the upstream project
<dobey> and yes, there's an "ubuntu foundations" team :) (though i think maybe it's called platform or somethng now)
<rye> alecu: PROXY!
<rye> alecu: i found that proxy does not work with syncdaemon
<alecu> rye, tell me more
<rye> alecu: STR: install win7, install squid on another machine. prohibit windows from accessing the internet directly, configure proxy in windows internet explorer -> control panel works, SD fails to connect
<rye> alecu: i can give you rdp access to the instance if you want to have a look
<ralsina> rye: that happens when you don't have DNS on the client box, yes, known bug
<rye> ralsina: DNS works
<rye> or
<rye> wait
<dobey> i guess it's a problem with the SRV magic
<dobey> which the http stuff doesn't use
<rye> dobey: no, SRV fallbacks to a host...
<rye> ralsina: how was the proxy support tested then?
<rye> ralsina: dns works
<ralsina> rye: I tested it but I had a local resolving DNS
<ralsina> rye: works? Ok then it's not that bug
<alecu> rye, can you give me rdp access?
<gatox> only 4 erros in test_filesystem_notifications in mac \o/ (happy news for me :P)
<ralsina> gatox: yay
<ralsina> I am tempted to do a blanket WONTFIX for desktopcouch
<ralsina> it has 75 bugs which we won't, you know, fix.
<gatox> rye, did you have the chance to read my comment in the Bug #1006329
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1006329 could not be found
<dobey> ralsina: unfortunately, we do sort of have a contract to support it for some versions of ubuntu
<ralsina> dobey: we could provide emotional support...
<dobey> i don't think that's what LTS means
<ralsina> dobey: and I am pretty sure the contract doesn't say we are going to fix any bugs
<ralsina> ok, it has 156 bugs, launchpad was lying by omission a bit there
<dobey> and changing them to wontfix, won't stop you getting e-mail for them
<ralsina> the 1st page doesn't show the total bug count, says "75 bugs" instead of "75 of 156 bugs", but it works on the second. Reporting...
<ralsina> worse, it says "75 of results"
<dobey> eh?
<dobey> it works fine here
<ralsina> dobey: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ralsina/7307958708/in/photostream
<dobey> ralsina: what browser/os?
<ralsina> dobey: ubuntu + chromium
<ralsina> dobey: but the number is not there in the HTML, so it's not a browser issue
<ralsina> OTOH, it's JS so it may be
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> chromium also is broken there
<dobey> for me
<dobey> oh weird
<dobey> it's there, and then gets hidden, in chromium and epiphany
<dobey> that is really weird
<dobey> because it's not in a separate div or anything
<dobey> not sure how this isn't a webkit bug though
<ralsina> dobey: if any thing that looks off in a page is to be fixed upstream, web devs would have it much easier than they do ;-)
<dobey> ralsina: it /could/ be a YUI bug perhaps, but again, looking at the source for the page, i don't really see how
<ralsina> dobey: it's reported and now I know it's there, so I don't care anymore
<ralsina> we have enough bugs with our names on them :-)
 * mandel bacj
<mandel> ups, back
<ralsina> rye: forbug #1006899 how did you test DNS connectivity?
<ralsina> rye: for bug #1006899 how did you test DNS connectivity?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1006899 in Ubuntu One Client "[Windows] Ubuntu One syncdaemon tries to connect directly even when proxy is used (3.0.1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1006899
<rye> ralsina: nslookup google.com -> LOTS OF IPs
<ralsina> rye: ok
<rye> ralsina: sent you rdp details privately
<ralsina> rye: thanks!
<ralsina> dobey: you remember the bug # for the empty dict in dbus signature you fixed?
<ralsina> dobey: I think it has 2 dups, 1006932 and 951406
<dobey> the ubuntuone-login issue?
<ralsina> dobey: I think so
<dobey> oh, control panel
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> ralsina: 711162, marked both as dup
<ralsina> thx dobey!
<alecu> ralsina, I was able to reproduce the bug that rye reported re: proxy. I get very different behaviour on a pristine vm vs my dev env.
<ralsina> alecu: yikes
<alecu> probably different versions of twisted, or something like that.
<alecu> ralsina, my dev-env connects; the pristine vm with 3.0.1 does not.
<ralsina> alecu: well, if it's that, it's easy to fix at least
<ralsina> alecu: you can ask briancurtin for the versions used in the package
<briancurtin> alecu: i'll get them right now - which versions do you need?
<rye> yay
<rye> bugs
<rye> fixs
<alecu> briancurtin, I'd like to know which version of twisted is used to build the package.
<briancurtin> alecu: twisted 11.1.0
<alecu> Hmmm... I'm on 11.0.0. I don't think that should be the cause.
<ralsina> alecu, dobey, briancurtin, gatox, thisfred, mmcc, mandel: remember team call in 5 minutes
<gatox> ack
 * alecu is already on mumble
<mmcc> aaaaaaack
<thisfred> ackack
<dobey> remember remember, it's not november
<thisfred> camembert
<dobey> is there a duck in the room?
<mandel> ack
<thisfred> at least we dispelled the myth that duck's quacks don't have echoes
<ralsina> joshuahoover: you're welcome to our call too!
<ceed^> Hi, I've set autouploa of pictures from my phone to a folder within the Ubuntu One folder. Will that cause any problems?
<ceed^> autoupload even
<dobey> karni, qengho: ^ can you answer ceed^ please?
<karni> yes, just a sec
<ceed^> I can wait :)
<ceed^> Kinda difficult moving it all from Dropbox and make it work right.
<qengho> ceed^: that sounds normal to me, if I understand you.
<ceed^> qengho: I created a folder within the Ubuntu One folder called "From Phone" and set the Android app to upload there. But since the Ubuntu One folder is auto synced I wonderd if there would be problems.
<karni> I'm here, sorry.
 * karni reads up
<karni> ceed^: Of course, no problem with auto uploading to a folder within ~/Ubuntu One
<karni> ceed^: Why don't you give the latest U1F a try :) http://t.co/gs7SVdf8 (QR: http://t.co/gs7SVdf8.qr )
<ceed^> Thanks. I know all little details about Dropbox, but U1 is still a little akward for me
<karni> ceed^: What do you find akward about it? :)
<qengho> ceed^: nothing "owns" that folder, and it shouldn't pull files down to your device and then try to send it back up.  No worries.
<ceed^> What happens if you create folders within a folde already set to autosync. Will that new folder be autosynced by default?
<qengho> I think we may need to define "autosync" better, karni.
<karni> ceed^: There's to sync, nor auto sync :)
<karni> It is Photo Auto-Upload
 * briancurtin brb, need to run to the copy shop to fax something...gas company won't let me email this form and i want hot water again
<karni> we never ever used sync anywhere around Android, but (sadly) users still fail to understand Android app is quite limited compared to what the PC version is.
<karni> So, ceed^, let me explain :)
<karni> ceed^: Auto-Upload allows to automatically upload photos from (selected) folders from your phone to Ubuntu One
<mmcc> mandel, line 108 in FSEvent.m doesn't look right, shouldn't it be string_value = kevent_argument->data.str;
<karni> ceed^: Currently Ubuntu One Files will not automatically download nor _sync_ any files
<ceed^> Yes, all pictures in folders on the phone are uploaded to a folder in U1. If that upload folder is within a folder set to sync will the upload folder also be synced to the computer?
<mandel> mmcc, apparently no, if you do that you get a segfault, and that is exactly the thing I have been fighting with
<karni> ceed^: If it notices a change in a file in the cloud (say, you made a change on your computer), it will remove the old file from your phone, if it has been downloaded, so it doesn't get used by the user.
<karni> ceed^: Yes, that is correct :)
<karni> ceed^: If you upload your pics to ~/Ubuntu One/My mobile pictures, everything under ~/Ubuntu One cloud folders gets synced to your comptuers
<karni> qengho: Hi, nice to meet you :) Are you a community person, or just Canonical?
<qengho> ...and web site.
<karni> Well, yes. The web site represents whatever should be on the computers :)
<ceed^> Thanks! that's what I wanted to know. Now I just have to wait to get all my 80gb pics uploaded. Gonna take days... :)
<karni> Hahahahah
<qengho> karni: you already know me.
<ceed^> I also wonder why you can't share folders, only files
<karni> ceed^: Do you have 80 GB available in U1?
<mmcc> mandel: hrm. but data.str is a char*. data.vp is a struct vnode* vp. if you want a char* you should use .str  -- the segfault is probably something different. ergh, wish I had this building on 10.6
<ceed^> karni: yes, purchased tonse of storage
<ceed^> tons even
<alecu> mandel, I agree with mmcc
<karni> ceed^: Awesome :)!
<ceed^> Keeping my Dropbox until I know it works :)
<alecu> mandel, stringWithUTF8String takes a char*, so .str is the right thing to pass.
<karni> ceed^: Are ou asking about sharing from the Android app, or within U1 in general?
<mmcc> alecu, mandel, of course, .vp is the same address, so casting it to (char *) is basically the same thing! :) just uneccessary
<dobey> mandel: can we get my branch unblocked please? :)
<karni> ceed^: You can share whole folders to your friends, and (currently) only publish files from the Android client. The API the Android app uses does not expose shared folders yet.
<qengho> ceed^: we're always eager to hear suggestions or feedback.  email or irc.
<mandel> dobey, sure, can I have the mp link please
<ceed^> And I miss the photo album functionality in Dropbox
<mandel> alecu, mmcc it is a union, so the addresses are indeed the same
<ceed^> Consider that a feature request :)
<dobey> mandel: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-installer/new-logo/+merge/107280
<mmcc> mandel, is that code in FSEvents.m:108 segfaulting?
<karni> ceed^: Considered! :)
<qengho> ceed^: we have smart people thinking about that right now.
<karni> ;)
<dobey> mandel: thanks
<ceed^> And sharing of folders although I found a python script that will do it
<alecu> mmcc, is there a way that line 108 can segfault? I can't find it.
<mandel> mmcc, the code as it is works, if you use the ->data.str directly it segfaults
<mmcc> mandel, what exactly is the code that will segfault?
 * ceed^ likes smart people to think when his data backup is on the line
<alecu> mmcc, oh, if kevent_argument has an invalid value.
<karni> qengho: You mind telling ceed^ how to share a folder with somebody? (I totally forgot xD)
<mmcc> alecu, yeah but it'd segfault in the switch if kevent_argument was invalid, so i guess 108 can't
<mmcc> mandel, I mean, can you show me the exact line that causes a segfault?
<mandel> alecu, mmcc, if it points to a random address we go bananas, so it indeed can segfault
<alecu> mmcc, you are right on the switch segfaulting first.
<mandel> mmcc, I have not managed to get the daemon to run as root using lldb so I can only guess
<ralsina> can I get a second review for https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/decrypt-errors-3-0
<ceed^> I would also like a U1 icon in the notification area like Drobox :)
<ceed^> so I can see what's going on
<qengho> ceed^, karni, on linuxes, u1sdtool is a command-line tool for doing things like that.  Sharing something is (probably) just two steps, of looking up its ID and then sharing that ID.
<ceed^> ah ok
<mmcc> mandel, oh ouch. well at least there should be a core dump somewhere... let's see - look in /cores ?
<dobey> ralsina: i need to take an extra long lunch today. meeting ran long, and i have an appointment in 1hr, so i'll be back in about 1.75-2 hrs, and work a little longer tonight
<karni> qengho: I meant.. with a mouse ;D
<karni> qengho: Is it under the context menu?
<ralsina> dobey: np
<karni> qengho: Or only of synced folders context menu?
<dobey> bbiaw
<mmcc> mandel, actually, if kevent_argument->type is FSE_ARG_VNODE, then kevent_argument->data won't be a string - that code shouldn't be expecting a string anywhere
<mmcc> er, I mean kevent_argument->data.str is undefined... you shouldn't use .str if that's the type...
<mandel> mmcc, kevent_argument->data will the the union pointing to the vnode struct
<mmcc> mandel right - and the vnode struct isn't a char* but that code is treating it like it is
<mandel> mmcc, yes, that is one of the errors in the code.. the question is, do we care about vnodes.. I think we don#t
<mandel> don't
<mmcc> hmm
<qengho> karni: any place in your home directory, you can right-click in Nautilus and "synchronize".  Once the server knows of it that way, you can share contents.
<karni> qengho: Thanks! ceed^ ↑
<mandel> mmcc, I'll look into cleaning that code in the next branch that adds tests for the event arguments
 * alecu will have some lunch
<mmcc> mandel: ok.. I'm still curious about exactly what the code is when it doesn't work. is it  = (char *)&(kevent_argument->data.str) or just = kevent_argument->data.str ? because you shouldn't need the '&' - .str is already a char*, and with the & you're getting a char**, the address of the address of the char...
<mmcc> ... so does line 117 work? it's doing the same thing and looks like it should be creating a string from the wrong place.
<ceed^> the music streaming has tough competition comapred to Google Music (which also rund on Linux)
<mandel> mmcc, does work, it shouldn't
<mmcc> weird, I see fslogger also did that, so I guess I'm confused?
<mandel> mmcc, you are not the only one, I'm too
<mandel> mmcc, for me it is getting a char ** and not a char * since str is a char* and therefore applying & gets you the pointer to the pointer
<mandel> mmcc, I'm going to fill the things with nNSLog and see wtf is going on
<ceed^> I have one more question, is there a way to see what is going on with U1 like a log?
<mmcc> mandel right, so when you then send that pointer to stringWithUTF8String, it should get garbage. unless we're really (un)lucky with memory layout. I suppose that if the storage for the string is malloc'd right after the storage for the struct, you might get something that almost works, depending on the utf8 value of the address in the struct :\
<mmcc> but I could be making that up
<mandel> mmcc, is something I grabbed form fslogger and I'm working on cleaning up + adding tests
<mmcc> mandel, right, I am looking at the code in fslogger now. I'm just puzzled. You're on it, so I'll leave you alone :)
<mandel> mmcc,  :)
<mandel> mmcc, I'm going to EOD soom, so I'll ping you tom with what I have and we can take a closer look at the mem allocation
<mmcc> mandel: one more thing: did you try just running lldb as root?
<mandel> mmcc, yes, bad things happened
<mmcc> mandel ok hrm, I thought that should work. oh well. gdb might also still work...
<mandel> mmcc, yes, I have to try with gdb, specially because I know the commands :P
<ralsina> LUNCH!
<elopio> hey team. How can I help translating the control panel?
<elopio> on launchpad it says that there are no translations.
<mmcc> mandel BTW, for interpreting C variable type decl gibberish, http://cdecl.org can be useful... (cc thisfred )
<thisfred> thx
<thisfred> mmcc: is that the same one that is in the kernighan ritchie book? :)
<mandel> mmcc, haha good one!
<thisfred> I think I got it mostly, and vim usually warns me when I get it wrong
<mmcc> thisfred: yeah, it's just a thing that's useful to know exists...
<thisfred> sure
 * gatox lunch
<mmcc> it handles blocks, which is nice for macos stuff, and I've occasionally needed it when passing function pointers as void*...
<mmcc> and then recasting them
<mandel> mmcc, specially when you have (char *)&(char*) or at least is what I understand :P
<mandel> ok, EOD (mainly walking the dog)
<mandel> catch you all tom!
<mmcc> bye, tom
<mandel> mmcc, I hope my morning is useful for the funny mem thing :)
<mmcc> mandel, me too. I've been running fslogger for a while now - no VNODE args ever showup.. maybe we don't care. but the author's site shows a trace with them in there, soo....
<mmcc> and at least in freebsd source, struct vnode* does not start with a char*, so ... Amit Singh knows something I don't :)
<mmcc> anyway, have a good walk, see you tomorrow
<mmcc> for future reference -- lsyncd ignores any arguments that aren't a string, and has a different structure, it checks the argtype and does different things with a string argument depending on the argtype. It's GPLv2, and the code is here: http://lsyncd.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/fsevents.c
 * mmcc lunches
<briancurtin> i wonder if HR will ever mail me back about anything...
<ralsina> briancurtin: aything I can help you with?
<briancurtin> ralsina: one is just a benefits question, the other is that half-day i entered but didn't use. i just mailed for the second time about the day off
<ralsina> ok
<ralsina> about the half-day we can always just handle it unofficially as an exception
<briancurtin> ralsina: yeah that was my next plan. if i dont hear back from them in the next few days i'll just schedule a half-day in the near future so i dont forget it
<dobey> sigh. that took a little longer than expected
<ralsina> school run!
<gatox> ok...... eod for me people!! see you on monday!! and some of you see you on UbuConLA :D
<mmcc> bye gatox, have a good trip!
<ralsina> EOD for me
<ralsina> see you all tomorrow!
<mmcc> ok, heading out. everyone quiet down
 * mmcc leaves
#ubuntuone 2012-06-01
<Roasted> hello!
<Roasted> does Ubuntu One do a 2 way sync? Meaning if I put a picture in my folder (that syncs to my phone) will my phone get it?
<Roasted> or do I need to upload it to U1 and DL it from within my phone?
<dobey> Roasted: i'm not sure how the phone app works specifically in that case, but you may need to tell u1 files to download it and keep it in sync the first time. the mobile apps don't automatically sync everything in u1, because phones tend to have much less storage available :)
<Roasted> thought so, just wanted to make suer!
<Roasted> sure*
<Roasted> thanks much!
<mandel> morning all!
<czajkowski> aloha
<JamesTait> And finally, happy Friday, people! :)
<Chipaca> JamesTait: finally!
<JamesTait> Chipaca: :-P
<JamesTait> Chipaca: Not that it's been a long week - in fact it's been a short one for me - just that I was all raring to go this morning before we discovered water spraying out of our mains water pipe. :-/
<JamesTait> Chipaca: Also, I gather you've been holding out on me.
<Chipaca> JamesTait: ...?
<Chipaca> i'm not confirming nor denying until you tell me more :)
<JamesTait> Chipaca: I'm told by a nice lady I met on the plane, who works in the geology department at the University of Cordoba, that you have some rather wonderful alfajores that are unique to the region and are filled with marmalade.
<Chipaca> JamesTait: that is absolutely correct. cparrino is a big fan of them.
<JamesTait> Chipaca: Why did I not know of these before?
<Chipaca> JamesTait: i might have not brought it up in porteño's presence, because it can be an item of quasireligious contention
<Chipaca> in *a* porteño's presence, that is
 * JamesTait goes to look up what a porteño is
<Chipaca> JamesTait: porteños are to argentines what londoners are to englanders (or to british people everywhere, maybe)
<cparrino> Chipaca, JamesTait - absolutely, particularly the ones with pear filling
<JamesTait> So, next sprint in Cordoba then?
<JamesTait> Or are we getting supplies shipped in? ;)
<Chipaca> JamesTait: we have three people living in cordoba working for canonical, so chances abound
<JamesTait> Chipaca: You (I) learn something new every day. :)
<Chipaca> JamesTait: nessita, diegox, and serguisens
 * JamesTait makes a note to follow their travel plans closely.
<JamesTait> The Cachafaz alfajores con dulce de leche y maizina (sp?) are going down very well with my family. :)
<JamesTait> Hm, actually the box says "decorados con coco rallado", but that's definitely not what everyone else was saying. ;)
<rye> so, anybody knows or thinks they know what https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/855428 is about?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 855428 in Ubuntu One Client "AttributeError: "NoneType" object has no attribute get_rootdir" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Chipaca> JamesTait: the corn starch alfajores traditionally have their dulce de leche filling de-stickied by rolling them in grated coconut
<Chipaca> JamesTait: it's so much part of the thing, i don't think people would mention it normally
<JamesTait> Chipaca: Ah, I see.  Well, I saw the grated coconut anyway, and tasted it. :)
<Chipaca> JamesTait: (maizena is a commercial brand of corn starch that is on its way to becoming turned into a common word in argentina)
<Chipaca> "becoming turned" sounds awful
<Chipaca> hah! «Often called maizena in the Netherlands, Belgium, France, Italy, Portugal, Norway, Denmark, Sweden, Switzerland, Spain, South Africa, Latin America and Indonesia, after the brand.»
<Chipaca> so not only argentina
<JamesTait> Chipaca: Now it all make sense!
 * Chipaca heads back to PHB mode
<Chipaca> JamesTait: Yeah. It's just we're putting new coversheets on all the TPS reports before they go out now. So if you could go ahead and try to remember to do that from now on, that'd be great. All right!
 * JamesTait slopes back to the store room in the basement.
<JamesTait> Chipaca: And if you see my red swingline stapler anywhere, be sure to let me know!
 * Chipaca hides the matches
<aquarius> JamesTait,  alfajores are those things that are basically Wagon Wheels, right?
<JamesTait> aquarius: Oh, but they're so much more!
<aquarius> hmph. Everyone said that. I finally had one at the management sprint and... it's a Wagon Wheel. I mean, perhaps I'm just uncouth. :)
<Chipaca> aquarius: forty million people suddenly cried out in anger and rage
<JamesTait> Right. I'm going to get a cup of tea to drink while I eat my alfajor. :)
 * Chipaca found a place that delivers alfajores, because of this conversation
<Chipaca> no fruit ones, though
<JamesTait> Chipaca: I'd ask you for a link, but I fear I'd lose my house and everything in it if i did.
<JamesTait> Anyway - TEA!
<Chipaca> aquarius: clearly i need to try these dragon wheels, to compare
<aquarius> I suspect after you've done that we'll have a similar conversation to the ones I have with whiskey drinkers where I say I can't tell the difference between a 50-year-old single malt and a supermarket blended, and they tell me that I must be able to and I'm lying. :)
<Chipaca> aquarius: i recently found I could tell the difference: i can't stand cheap whisky, whereas it seems i can tolerate the good kind enough to participate in the socializing that goes on around it in sf afterhours
<aquarius> heh. It's all the same once I put 7-up in it, I find :)
<mandel> lunch time for me :)
 * mandel lunch
<Chipaca> mandel: http://www.yvistecomoes.blogspot.com.ar/2012/03/una-calle.html
<Chipaca> (hat tip to facundobatista)
<facundobatista> Chipaca, "hat tip" is the action of grabbing a piece of own hat while "pointing with the head" to someone?
<mandel> Chipaca, jaajajajajaja
<ralsina> good morning
<ralsina> mandel, alecu: wouldn't knowing about this like, years ago, been really nice? http://rpyc.sourceforge.net/
<ralsina> looks like we could literally implement all the SSO IPC, cross-platform, in about 5 lines of code
<ralsina> of course it's seems to be only over TCP and I have no idea how it interacts with twisted
<ralsina> it even has service discovery over UDP broadcast
<dobey> i wonder if we can disable lint checks easily, everywhere we use pylint
<Chipaca> facundobatista: yup
<rye_> ralsina: oh i don't like that
<rye_> ralsina: process boundaries are violated
<ralsina> rye_: it's the whole point of RPC. If you look at the "new style" it supports services with defined APIs though
<ralsina> rye_: which is much less promiscuous ;-)
<rye_> ralsina: I am still unable to come up with any compiled ubuntuone-script that would work in windows
<ralsina> rye_: I can give you a hand with that on monday
<rye_> ralsina: so i don't know what I am talking about
<rye_> ralsina: well, i have them running but I need the whole python library attached to a tiny script
<ralsina> rye_: compiled python scripts are like, huge, yes
<ralsina> rye_: but you may be able to use a chunk of the library rom the ubuntuone installation
<ralsina> from*
<rye_> ralsina: yes, then I need to do some tricks to use the DLLs which requires some wrapper around the executable itself
<ralsina> rye_: you may be able to just use the tiny .exe and dump it in dist/ and make it work
<rye_> ralsina: which requires an installer of some sort for majority of the users
<rye_> which is not that bad considering i can use nsis
<ralsina> rye_: we can do that one using bitrock pretty easily
<rye_> or bitrock
<rye_> in order to learn at least something about that installer
<dobey> rye_: hey. do you have a test case for bug #978903 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 978903 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Precise) "[precise] Client is stuck due to Upload executing before MakeFile" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/978903
<rye_> dobey: I can say that adding 500 60kb files to a directory was triggering it pretty easily but I need to re-check
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> mandel, ralsina: how should i review the fsevents-daemon branches?
<ralsina> dobey: you can do code reviews
<ralsina> dobey: mmcc can run the tests (and so will I soonish)
<mmcc> ralsina: I can't yet - I'm still on 10.6 and so can't build it until ARC goes away
<mmcc> btw hi
<dobey> ok
<ralsina> ok, gatox can I think
<ralsina> but he's off today
<mmcc> so yesterday I learned that I need to create a separate .app bundle for every 'helper' executable we package. two for SSO alone...
<dobey> fun times
<mandel> dobey, yes, is a PITA
<dobey> yes, 1200 line diffs are not fun
<mandel> dobey, if you want (whenever I get the new ISP) I can create an account for you in a mac mini so that you can run the tests
<mandel> dobey, thw 1200 is only the license headers, right? the others I think are not that big..
<dobey> there's another that's 1121
<dobey> add-dispatcher-tests is 1200
<mandel> dobey, oh, well sorry
<dobey> license headers is 1100
<dobey> hmm, i need to find a good esata enclosure for a 3.5" drive
<mandel> mmcc, I was looking at some open osurce code form apple that uses the fsevetns and they cast the char * to an caddr_t which for what I have looked in some cases is like void *
<dobey> mandel: btw, have fsevents branches been landing? or have none been approved yet?
<mandel> dobey, AFAIK none have been approved yet :(
<dobey> mandel: ok. i just noticed the default reviewer was set wrong. :)
<dobey> hmm
<thisfred> mandel: did you see jam's reply to my mail?
<mandel> thisfred, yes, the issue I had when trying to set the windows machine was related to an issues with the cython version that was complaining of certain code working with/without the gil
<dobey> ralsina: are you being second reviewer today, since gatox isn't here?
<ralsina> dobey: why not
<mandel> thisfred, I'll try to rescue the exact error message and will replay to him with specific version numbers etc..
<ralsina> mandel: cython? We are using cython?
<thisfred> mandel: ah yeah i remember now. That would be awesome
 * ralsina looks the other way for 5 minutes, and we are using extra languages
<thisfred> ralsina: yeah, for the python wrapper around the C code, so only for the unit tests
<thisfred> it's nice to have a single set of tests testing all backends, but it does bring its own complexities
<mmcc> this reminds me - I had the idea of using PyObjC to write FSEvents tests in python, instead of OCMock...
<mandel> dobey, thx for the reviews!
<thisfred> there will no cython code in the packaged product though, so it's only a builddep
<dobey> mandel: sure, though you won't like the one i just did a needs-fixing on :)
<mandel> dobey, I have no problem with need fixings :)
<dobey> mandel, mmcc: have we found a suitable replacement for OCMock?
<mandel> dobey, ok, I have with that one.. fuuuu
<dobey> heh
<mmcc> dobey, not yet
<mmcc> dobey, ralsina - what do you think about following up with the OCMock guy, maybe asking directly for a different license?
<mmcc> (me doing those things).
<ralsina> mmcc: sure, go ahead
<mmcc> is there a list of GPL compatible licenses somewhere I can point him to? (and point myself to?)
 * mmcc should just google that, never mind
<dobey> mmcc: if they just made it proper MIT/X, it would be fine. the problem is the silly publicity clause they added in
<mmcc> dobey, right - I'll suggest that one specifically.
<dobey> mmcc: just don't mention the war
<mmcc> dobey, are you saying I should ignore Hitler?
<ralsina> mmcc: http://xkcd.org/
<dobey> ralsina: http://ignorehitler.tumblr.com/
<dobey> mmcc: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xnNhzgcWTk
 * mmcc loves a superfluous führer in the morning
<ralsina> mandel: can you do a small review https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/decrypt-errors-3-0
<mandel> ralsina, yes!
<ralsina> mandel: and I know you prefer to catch it in SD ;-)
<ralsina> or rather on TCP activation
<mandel> ralsina, yes I do, but it is for stable so this won't get to trunk and the proper fix is there already
<ralsina> mandel: exactly
<mandel> ralsina, approved + great joke that Chipaca showed me: http://www.yvistecomoes.blogspot.com.ar/2012/03/una-calle.html
<mandel> ralsina, by the way, is beautiful to see jenkins with all the projects building correctly :)
<ralsina> mandel: saw the joke :-)
<ralsina> mandel: and it is
 * ralsina is about to file a bug to install the "use-green-lights" plugin because the blue is just weird
<dobey> just make an arduino LED array that polls jenkins for status
<dobey> or alternatively, don't look at jenkins, because it's pretty ugly
 * ralsina sucks at soldering.
<briancurtin> i still have those USB police lights
<briancurtin> hook them up and make them flash on a failed build
<dobey> heh
<briancurtin> ralsina: we'll have to get these for everyone on the team: http://www.amazon.com/TT-KC98009-USB-Powered-Revolving-Police/dp/B00420D9E8
<ralsina> briancurtin: all I need are post addresses http://dx.com/p/police-lamp-style-rotational-red-white-light-3-aa-29595?item=1
<dobey> cheapchinesecrapextreme.com
<ralsina> dobey: indeed
<ralsina> dobey: addictiveelectroniccrack.com
<dobey> briancurtin: those don't seeem to be programmable though, so would still need some arduino magic or some usb relay
<briancurtin> yeah thats the part i haven't had time to dig into
<ralsina> just a usb relay, yes
<ralsina> like http://www.deditec.de/en/module/prod/usb/ro/ro-usb-r32.html?gclid=COyV_uKerbACFc6R7QodxgiIUg
<ralsina> kinda shoots the cost a bit
<dobey> arduino is cheaper
<mmcc> this would only be worth it if build failures also triggered a stoplight-camera style surprise picture of whoever caused it, auto-emailed to everyone on the team
 * ralsina looks for USB-activated combination foghorn-spycam
<alecu> good morning!
<dobey> certainly there are at least 10 different versions on dx.com
<alecu> briancurtin, ralsina: last night I found a serious bug on the py2exe of the proxy tunnel
<ralsina> alecu: saw it
<ralsina> alecu: can you describe the reason?
<alecu> briancurtin, ralsina: the tunnel process was being py2exed as a "windowed" .exe
<alecu> and it should have been a console .exe
<ralsina> alecu: console .exes show a console
<ralsina> alecu: we can't have that
<alecu> ralsina, well, we need the stdout of that process, since that's how the SD finds out the port it need to connect to.
<alecu> ralsina: are you sure that a cmdline window is opened all of the time?
<ralsina> alecu: yes
<alecu> ralsina: I would guess that if the process is ran by some other process (sd in this case) it should not open a new window.
<ralsina> alecu: and if you close it, the process is killed
<ralsina> alecu: i that's the case, great, it's a one-line fix
<ralsina> alecu: but starting sd and sso from u1cp does open cmds
<alecu> ralsina: I know, and I have a branch to fix it like that.
<alecu> ralsina: oh, that's unfortunate.
<alecu> ralsina: I'll give all this a try on a windows vm.
<ralsina> alecu: I would verify, just in case
<ralsina> alecu: awesome
<alecu> perhaps I'll ask for some help with the py2exeing of it.
<ralsina> alecu: we could not blackhole the stdout of the windowed process in this case, maybe
<mmcc> does that tunnel process use QT? if so, how much of QT?
<ralsina> alecu: so it doesn't show a cmd but we can still take its stdout
<dobey> mmcc: yes, qtnetwork
<mmcc> ok. I ask because using any of qt on macos = window system thinks it needs a dock icon = I need to wrap it as a .app to force it not to show a dock icon for background processes
<alecu> mmcc: the tunnel process is all qtnetwork, but no qt gui
<alecu> 
<briancurtin> alecu: if theres anything you want me to test for this, let me know
<mmcc> alecu: py2app includes all of QT if you use any of QT, since it can't analyze C dependencies. if we need to only load some of it we'll have to do some manual tweaking. that said, I'm wrapping everything else, so what's one more wrapper
<ralsina> dobey: it's not a QApplication, but a QCoreApplication so it should not try to do a dock icon AFAIK
<dobey> s/dobey/mmcc/ there? :)
<ralsina> yeah
<alecu> mmcc: oh, I see. So we'll be using py2app to create a few .app's, and each will include the whole of qt?
<alecu> mmcc: I mean, both the control panel and the sso app will include qt? or do they have shared objects, ilke under py2exe?
<mmcc> alecu, yes but only during the build process. my plan is to replace the libraries in the sub-apps with symlinks to a single copy
<ralsina> mmcc: good, or else we would be about 200MB :-)
<mmcc> I'm not familiar with how py2exe does it, but py2app doesn't directly support dependent sub-apps like this
<alecu> awesome.
<mmcc> however, a simple symlink will fix it
<ralsina> mmcc: py2exe creates tiny exes in a folder which share all the DLLs and runtimes with each other
<mmcc> ralsina: ah, ok. so I'm doing the moral equivalent, except I don't have single-file exes, I have .app bundles that symlink to each others' "Resources" subfolders
<ralsina> mmcc: awesome then
<mmcc> to be clearer, one .app bundle that contains all the other 'helper' .app bundles, each of which has  a symlink to the master bundle's libraries.
<mmcc> ralsina: also, about the dock icon, the system will 'promote' the script to showing a dock icon in some cases even if it doesn't ask for it - if it uses or maybe even links to some APIs that the system thinks mean it's a windowed app... so if Qt is not minimal in linking to system API, even QCoreApplications might get promoted. but again, it's solved by wrapping them, so no big deal
<ralsina> mmcc: QCoreApplications are supposed to be headless so it should be minimal aout that, yes. Of course it may fail at it :-)
<ralsina> dobey: does this tarmac bounce mean anything to you https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/decrypt-errors-3-0/+merge/107671
<dobey> ralsina: yep. fixed.
<ralsina> dobey: thanks
<dobey> ugh. going to rain this afternoon it seems
<thisfred> me
<mandel> me
<briancurtin> me
<dobey> meh
<dobey> mandel, ralsina, alecu, mmcc?
<mandel> dobey, I said me after thisfred :)
<mmcc> me
<dobey> oh, yes you did
<alecu> me
<thisfred> ok, ralsina last
<thisfred> DONE: bug #999590, bug #1004673, bug #1006595, bug #1007019 TODO: bug #1006954 BLOCKED: no NEXT: mandel
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 999590 in U1DB "enforce ordering in get from index " [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/999590
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1004673 in U1DB "Allow code to pass in document factories" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1004673
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1006595 in U1DB "Improve API: create_index(index_name, col1, col2, …)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1006595
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1007019 in U1DB "Improve API: get_from_index(index_name, col1, col2, …)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1007019
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1006954 in U1DB "Make the C implementations of create_index and get_from_index consistent" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1006954
<mandel> DONE: Found a worked around to tests the fsevent. I was a little stuck because I don't get why the struct defines a char* yet when the arg comes from the system we use it as a char**
<mandel> TODO: Propose new tests branch. Add test for the comm code. ralsina 1-1.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> briancurtin, please
<briancurtin> DONE: fight qt, downloaded 4.7.2 to try going back to that version
<briancurtin> TODO: clear my machine of qt, set up 4.7 (matches what we currently use), might try to build from source again
<briancurtin> BLOCKED: i really hate wikis
<briancurtin> NEXT: dobey
<dobey> λ DONE: team call, SRU/MRE poking,
<dobey> λ TODO: reviews, triage, SRU poking, tarmac tweakery
<dobey> λ BLCK: SRU process/TB approval.
<dobey> mmcc
<mmcc> DONE: SSO .app is working*
<mmcc> TODO: *need to .appify all the things
<mmcc> BLCK: NO
<mmcc> NEXT: alecu
<alecu> DONE: uncovered the truth after bug #1006899. Small branches to fix it
<alecu> TODO: verify if this breaks the py2exed app
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1006899 in Ubuntu One Client trunk "[Windows] Ubuntu One syncdaemon tries to connect directly even when proxy is used (3.0.1)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1006899
<alecu> NEXT: ralsina
<mmcc> dobey, ralsina, is this the appropriate link to send to explain our problem with the ocmock license: http://www.gnu.org/licenses/gpl-faq.html#OrigBSD -- I wanted to have an 'official' explanation to point the guy to
<dobey> mmcc: yeah, that is the reason why it's a problem
 * dobey wonders if ralsina's internet died, or he's just in a call and distracted
<mandel> ralsina, if you say nothing we all have 10 extra days of holidays!
<mandel> :P
<dobey> heh
<dobey> alright, need to get lunch. bbiab
<mmcc> btw: I am going to do an early lunch - leaving in about 20 min. Have to take my car to the shop
<mmcc> mandel, did you find a doc somewhere about kernel structures having an extra level of indirection?
 * mmcc wrote indiscretion at first
<mandel> mmcc, I did find some example code from apple that does that, but I don't know the actual reason, they also cast to caddr_t
<ralsina> sorry guys was on the phone with my son's school
<ralsina> and the phone is not near the computer
<mandel> ralsina, so no holidays :(
<ralsina> mandel: sorry!
<mandel> ralsina, time for the 1-1?
<ralsina> mandel: why not
<ralsina> BTW, everyone, please bug me about your 1:1s
<mandel> ralsina, ok, getting to mumble
<ralsina> I am assuming that you have nothing to say therwise
<ralsina> which is probably not wise, even if it rhymes
<briancurtin> ah, missed mine on tuesday, but covered the details in the team call and voiced my HR displeasure, so i'll remember to bug you on tuesday to get back on track
<ralsina> briancurtin: awesome
<ralsina> briancurtin: don't be too tough on HR they are woefully understaffed. Which is quite paradoxical.
<briancurtin> i know, and none of its important. i just dont want to lose that half-day, but we can take care of it ourselves anyway
<ralsina> briancurtin: right
 * mmcc leaving for car/lunch
<alecu> briancurtin: I'm trying to run the py2exe from setup.py, but keep getting errors while py2exe tries to find configglue.
<alecu> briancurtin: did you get anything like it?
<briancurtin> which setup.py?
<ralsina> alecu: probably means your configglue is not the right version / is a zipped egg
<alecu> ralsina: "is a zipped egg" seems to be key
<rye_> karni: is there any code paths in u1f that differentiate between running on a cellular connection and wlan?
<rye_> are
<mandel> ok, EOD and EOW for me, catch you all on monday
<mandel> I'll be dancing like vandame :P
<karni> rye_: Certainly, but mostly (if not all) related to auto upload only.
<alecu> bye mandel. Watch the "JCVD" movie this weekend, then.
<rye_> karni: ok, for login/etc it does not care what connection it is on, right?
<alecu> mandel: I know you love .be
<ralsina> JCVD rules
<ralsina> the movie not the guy
<mandel> alecu, I've got it, really funny one hehehe but I wasl talking about this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BdRRToAO0g&feature=endscreen&NR=1
<mandel> he stole some of my moves O_o
<mandel> I copyrighted the bend knees and clap ages ago!
<karni> rye_: Does not care, no. Any login issues would revolve around time sync (which I have to look into, yes)
<karni> rye_: I'm EODing really shortly, if you could leave me follow up messages on priv, I'd appreciate. Thanks!
<rye_> karni: no more questions :)
<karni> rye_: k :)
<alecu> ralsina, briancurtin: "Controlling appearance of child process created with py2exe" http://www.py2exe.org/index.cgi/Py2ExeSubprocessInteractions
<ralsina> alecu: god find!
<alecu> briancurtin: I'd really like your review on the branches here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/1006899
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1006899 in Ubuntu One Client trunk "[Windows] Ubuntu One syncdaemon tries to connect directly even when proxy is used (3.0.1)" [High,Confirmed]
<alecu> briancurtin: especially the -windows-installer one.
<briancurtin> alecu: i'll take a look
<alecu> briancurtin: I'm trying to build an installer from that branch, to see if it works ok, but perhaps you can make it easily than I can.
<briancurtin> alecura: +1 timeout, looking at the installer one now
<ralsina> lunchtime
<alecu> briancurtin: I'm trying to build the py2exes, but I hit different issues. RIght now when I click on any of the resulting .exes a console window shows up… please let me know if you were able to build a decent set after the review.
<briancurtin> alecu: if you don't want those, in conf.py you need to change SHOW_CMD to False. we only change that on releases
<briancurtin> i'm building the installer right now but i think my env is screwed up, trying to get it working now
<alecu> briancurtin: oh, cool. didn't know about that var.
<dobey> bah. stupid RAM :(
<rye_> alecu: briancurtin wait, how does then various cdrecord frontends work on windows - they don't spawn the window and they capture stdout too
<dobey> rye_: do they? or do they use the library?
<alecu> rye_: see the py2exe link I pasted above.
<dobey> oh
<alecu> rye_: so, under windows a "console application" opens a new console window only if the parent process says so.
<rye_> alecu: NICE!
<alecu> rye_: we are working on fixing the packaging right now.
<alecu> rye_: in any case, the bug you found was huge: there was no way SD could get at the proxy tunnel port in the way this was packaged.
<alecu> rye_: I only tested this on my dev env, so I didn't realize we were py2exeing the tunnel process as a windowed app.
<alecu> rye_: I should have tested the installer too :-(
<rye_> elopio: ^ we might need to test the proxy support too :)
<rye_> well, emoticon is not needed there
<alecu> :-)
<rye_> alecu: for this we will force all windows developers to go through proxy-only connection for a week or so
<alecu> rye_: I also increased the timeout before declaring the proxy tunnel as "not working", from 5 seconds to 30. I was hitting that limit when running my dev machine under linux...
<alecu> rye_: "a week using proxies" sounds like a great idea.
<alecu> rye_: "a week a month" even.
<briancurtin> py2exe is fun. exception "The operation completed successfully"
<alecu> thou shall not succeed!
<elopio> rye_, alecu: we have the documentation of proxy tests in the backlog. Sorry it has taken a lot of time, but we are now closer to finish our other urgent tasks.
<elopio> if you have time to start writing them on MozTrap, that would help a lot of course :)
<dobey> oh ffs
<alecu> briancurtin: it seems that twisted has no easy way to pass the win32process.CREATE_NO_WINDOW, so with my -win-installer branch a new window is opened for the proxy tunnel
<alecu> briancurtin: I need to run to the bank, and do some errands afterwards, but when I return I'll take a look at how to solve this in u1-client.
 * alecu leaves for the bank
<dobey> mmcc: any news re: ocmock?
<mmcc> dobey, he would like to change the license and is looking into how that might work. I forwarded you his email just now
<dobey> mmcc: cool
<dobey> and eep
<mmcc> dobey eep re: what? multiple contributors with no copyright assignment? :)
 * mmcc loves the github licensing wild west
<dobey> mmcc: well, without listing who the contributors are, and magically assigning all copyright to a non-existent entity
<mmcc> dobey, yep. fun. before we looked into this, I assumed the cybernetic mole was a company, if maybe a dormant one... because otherwise, why?
<mmcc> but at least he's being nice about it and looking into it. I guess we can't ask for more than that
<ralsina> dobey: Iain Lane doesn't seem to have signed the contributors agreement...
<dobey> ralsina: employees don't have to
<ralsina> dobey: he is listed as community
<dobey> no he isn't
<ralsina> dobey: yes in the MP
<ralsina> dobey: the patch is trivial anyway
<dobey> ralsina: lp says anyone who votes on a merge proposal is "(community)" if they're not in the list of approved reviewers
<ralsina> dobey: oh, ack
<dobey> which, yes, is stupid
 * ralsina will finish learning launchpad someday
<dobey> and it's also annoying that the bot user can't see who all is an employee
<dobey> ok, i need to run a couple errands real quick. wind is picking up so will probably start raining soon. be back asap
<ralsina> mmcc: the ocmock mail is a collection of fun.
<ralsina> sorry, I misspelt fail.
 * ralsina has a dozen projects in that situation though
<ralsina> mmcc: the guy who invented the advertising license needs a stern talking-to
<mmcc> ralsina: exactly, I can totally symapthize. Except for making up a cybernetic mole, I have the same issue - although I may have had a notice about copyright assignment somewhere in BibDesk, I'm sure no one read it
<mmcc> At least I started on sourceforge, where IIRC they had some reasonable advice about picking a well-known license
<ralsina> I better lock myself down to finish the talk I am giving in... 25 hours
<joshuahoover> ralsina: do we have plans to do a windows release in the next week or so?
<ralsina> joshuahoover: no
<joshuahoover> ralsina: would be nice to get bug #1006899 in a new win release
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1006899 in Ubuntu One Windows Installer trunk "[Windows] Ubuntu One syncdaemon tries to connect directly even when proxy is used (3.0.1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1006899
<ralsina> joshuahoover: but we may have to because we found that bug
<ralsina> yes
<ralsina> we may do an emergency release
<dobey> joshuahoover: can you help write manual test cases for the bugs fixed in ubuntu for the 3.0.1 srus?
<joshuahoover> dobey: i would like to, but am swamped currently...maybe elopio or rmcbride could do this if you send them a link or list of bug #'s
<dobey> ok
<ralsina> briancurtin: could you see if bug #1003666 can be reproduced as rmcbride says?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1003666 in Ubuntu One Client "ubuntuone client AttributeError "'NoneType' object has no attribute 'get_homedir'"" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1003666
<ralsina> it makes no sense at all for that to happen, but hey, story of my life
<briancurtin> i'll take a look, finishing up the installer for alecu's branches right now (py2exe hell, somehow)
<rmcbride> ralsina: I can't reproduce it, per se, but I recall discussion of pre-existing python installs somehow impacting us from earlier this week
<briancurtin> (not related to any changes...my own environment screw up)
<rmcbride> ralsina: I tried to reproduce it (I have python on my main test system independant of our install) but no dice
<ralsina> briancurtin: sure, no rush
<ralsina> rmcbride: hmmmm
<ralsina> rmcbride: don't know what to say :-)
<ralsina> rmcbride: we'll try it and let you know
<rmcbride> ralsina: nor do I  :) You saw the status update before I could commit my comments. This one is on my followup list for triage that I'm workign on right now
<ralsina> rmcbride: oh
<ralsina> rmcbride: getting conflicts if you edited files on a folder you later subscribe seems reasonable
<ralsina> rmcbride: as long as the conflicts are in the files you edited, of course
<ralsina> rmcbride: or in files that were generated
<rmcbride> ralsina: true, though losing get_homedir doesn't sound like that's the same thing
<rmcbride> ralsina: I've induced that conflict condition myself, and I get a different result about transactions within transactions or something to that effect (don't have teh bug number handy atm)
<ralsina> rmcbride: sorry, I switchedin my head to bug #1002887 :-)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1002887 in Ubuntu One Client "syncing folders produced several u1conflict files" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1002887
<rmcbride> ralsina: ah. you had me rather confused there
<ralsina> rmcbride: the losing get_homedir is surely just that syncdaemon is not starting for some reasn
<ralsina> rmcbride: which you did not report. Sorry, I am a bit scatterbraineder than usual today.
<rmcbride> ralsina: no worries. Bug triage will do that :)
<ralsina> rmcbride: so, for the get_homedir guy, ask or syncdaemon logs, the other one, explain about conflicts and why they can happen if he does crazy stuff
<dobey> hmm
<rmcbride> ralsina: done on the get_homedir guy (and prepping some crazy install tests for my next windows testing round). I'll follwo up with the other one as well.
<ralsina> rmcbride: awesome, thanks
<dobey> verterok: hola
<verterok> dobey: hola
<dobey> verterok: can you describe how bug #883252 affects users directly, and a manual way to test that it happens and is fixed?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 883252 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Precise) "Syncdaemon executes multiple GetDelta commands in parallel on the same volume" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/883252
<verterok> dobey: from a user POV syncdaemon is working OK, but doing a lot of extra work
<verterok> facundobatista: any idea how to manually reproduce that ^
<verterok> ?
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> verterok: so mostly a performance issue? is there a way to tell if sd is doing that extra work or not? cpu usage, logs, or something?
<verterok> dobey: via logs for sure. a lot of GetDelta operations on the same volume. running in parallel
<verterok> when only one should be executed
<dobey> hmm, ok
<dobey> thanks
<dobey> man, this weather is about to put me to sleep
<ceed^> 94F here. Watchin U1 upload.
<ceed^> 16gb done. 40 to go
<dobey> it's 82F here, and about to storm
<ceed^> We nee rain. None in sight tho
<ceed^> need even
<dobey> and there's the thunder
<ceed^> make sure your surge protector is eorking
<ceed^> working. cant type today
<dobey> yeah, the UPSes are all fine
<ceed^> Tried to install the u1 indicator on 12.04. Dependency problems. Argh....
<dobey> install indicator-ubuntuone, not ubuntuone-indicator
<mmcc> Hi ceed^, you're in Austin? 94 would be fine if it wasn't on the way to 115 like last summer...
<mmcc> actually, who am I kidding, 94 is only fine due to stockholm syndrome
<dobey> heh
<ceed^> Last summer was brutal! I left for northern Europe in August. :)
<dobey> 94 is great. if you live on Arakis
<mmcc> I went to Fresno in August, and I was *happy* to be in *Fresno*.
<ceed^> true, but here it's on it's way to 100+
 * mmcc googles Arakis
<dobey> err, Arrakis
<mmcc> oh right. dobey is talking about Tucson
<ceed^> No menu entry for the U1 indicator.
<briancurtin> rye_, ralsina, alecu: http://ubuntuone.com/1y4nTEL7pEcRJ8TgOg3MqW is an installer which includes alecu's increase-tunnel-timeout branch for u1client and tunnel-use-console for the installer
<ralsina> briancurtin: awesome
<dobey> ceed^: it starts automatically on log-in i think. it's not a normal application, so it shouldn't have a menu entry.
 * ralsina plans for a BA sprint in July so y'all will stop whining about wheather
<ralsina> or, in a much more evil plan, january
<ceed^> dobey: Some of the other indicators I use like weather and sysmon can be started from the menu. I do not want to log out now :)
<dobey> maybe software-center needs a "[] Run this program after installation." option
<mmcc> honestly, ralsina, either july or january in BA looks very nice to me. I mean, it's only ever gotten to 110F there, back in 1957? lovely! ;)
<ralsina> mmcc: try that with 90% humidity ;-)
<ceed^> dobey: that would be helpful
<mmcc> ralsina: touché. but hey, I'll try anything once, then bitch about it constantly
 * ralsina moves it to a nicer place, say, Formosa
<ceed^> This is Linux. Who ever needs to log out? :)
<dobey> ralsina: early december is a fine time for BsAs :)
<ralsina> dobey: actually yes ;-)
 * ceed^ wonders why it's always 199 other files in line for upload. Always 199.
<ralsina> in ay case, sprint means never seeing the city OR its wheather, so it could be in the vostok base in july and wouldn't matter
<ralsina> ceed^: kown bug
<dobey> ceed^: because there's a bug that's not easy to fix, related to that :-/
<dobey> sprint is just a community friendly term for gulag
<ceed^> ah ok. I can live with that bug as long as it all gets uploaded :)
<ralsina> dobey: like a gulag, with a bit less communism
<ralsina> or like a gulag, but you are expected to pay dinners
<dobey> ralsina: though, we did get to see plenty
<dobey> like, watching a boca match, in a boca bar, that was completely empty
<mmcc> tried to search bugs.launchpad for "199", all it does is show me bug number 199
<dobey> mmcc: yeah, launchpad search is horrible that way
<ralsina> dobey: why would anyone want to go to a boca bar?
<mmcc> dobey: yeah, it does not do what I expect. "advanced" search was no help either. so I'm giving up
<dobey> ralsina: ask cristian
<ralsina> damn I have the mother of writing blocks
<ralsina> dobey: well, he's italian, for him it makes sense
<ceed^> '/usr/lib/indicator-ubuntuone/indicator-ubuntuone' got it running :)
<mmcc> ralsina: what's your talk about again? u1db example?
<dobey> ralsina: right, and some of us were walking around the city with him, the sunday before the sprint. and we stopped for beer and food, and futbol match
<ralsina> mmcc: general "programming with u1" stuff
<ralsina> mmcc: including u1db
<dobey> ralsina: just steal one of aquarius's previous talks
<ralsina> dobey: nah
<ralsina> dobey: I don't even repeat my own talks
<ralsina> dobey: much less someone else's
<dobey> ralsina: or bribe him to write one for you
<ralsina> <ivandrago>if it sucks, it sucks</ivandrago>
<dobey> heh
<dobey> ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/libubuntuone/uninits/+merge/108417
<ralsina> dobey: looking
<ralsina> dobey: +1 just looking at it
<mmcc> dobey want a second review there?
<dobey> don't need it, i don't think
<dobey> it's trivial
<mmcc> oh right, saw that
<mmcc> anyway, I approve. although I would've put each decl on a new line. :)
<ceed^> Dropbox had problems when you tried to upload a large amount of files in one go. Does U1 have problems like that?
<dobey> ceed^: there are a couple of bugs related to that, which can be hit, that we are trying to get updates out to ubuntu to fix.
<dobey> mmcc: eh, that code is destined for replacing. not trying to fix all the style disagreements i have with it right now :)
<mmcc> dobey - sure, no prob. just picking nits. I'll go read some Haskell whitespace rules to relax
<dobey> heh
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~rye/ubuntuone-client/ignore-in-close-write-in-dirs/+merge/106612 could use another review
<briancurtin> is alecu around under a different name?
<dobey> probably not
<briancurtin> ah yeah it's EOD time for them...just noticed i sent him something under alecura earlier instead of alecu
<ralsina> alecu said he was going to the bank like 4 hours ago
<ralsina> and never came back. Maybe they reposessed him.
<dobey> like 75 minutes ago
<ralsina> 75 minutes ago banks were closed
<briancurtin> he got locked in after they closed
<dobey> oh no
<ralsina> 190 minutes ago exactly
<dobey> 3 hours ago
<dobey> yeah
<dobey> bank and errands
<ralsina> he usually comes back at night
<dobey> maybe he got on the subway, and then they went on strike again
<briancurtin> brb, restarting to get python on the system path
<ralsina> dobey: subway strikes here are funny, they just let people ride for free
<ralsina> hit the man where it hurts, I guess
<ralsina> OTOH, they do shut it down every once in a while
<dobey> heh
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> need to get rid of ubuntuone-installer
<ralsina> dobey: how?
<dobey> ralsina: with an extremely efficient instrument.
<ralsina> dobey: technical details appreciated, since it affects user experience and all that
<dobey> put qt control panel in default install. move necessary pieces of ubuntuone-installer into a new common data project/package along with some bits from ubuntuone-client and ubuntuone-control-panel.
<mmcc> dobey: I don't know if I mentioned while you were around, that macos shouldn't have a separate installer... so if I understand you right, what you're suggesting would help me if I want to move some "installer" steps into a "app's first-run" step instead..?
<dobey> mmcc: what i'm talking about has nothing to do with macos (or windows). only ubuntu
<dobey> mmcc: all the "first run" steps should already be in the control panel
<dobey> i don't think the installer itself does anything but install and then run the control panel, on windows, now
<mmcc> dobey: ok, good. I hadn't looked at installer yet
<dobey> which is what ubuntuone-installer does on ubuntu, but it is a completely separate piece of code that we really should never have written :)
<ralsina> mmcc: the windows installer is as dumb as possible, it literally just copies things and launches control panel
<ralsina> mmcc: plus setting registry keys, start menu shortcuts and things that just don't exist on mac
<ralsina> mmcc: and it has no UI except for a progressbar :-)
<mmcc> ralsina: ok cool. So we won't even have that on the mac. installing will just be dragging the controlpanel's .app to wherever you want it, and double-clicking.
<ralsina> mmcc: excellent
<mmcc> at least that's the plan, and so far I see no need to deviate from it. We can definitely always make it worse if we have to :)
<ralsina> dobey: getting u1cp in the default install is the tricky part there :-/
<dobey> ralsina: no it isn't
<ralsina> dobey: yes it is
 * ralsina can go on all night
<dobey> ralsina: i'll do it next week.
<ralsina> dobey: cool then
<dobey> :)
<ralsina> dobey: I notice you are doing the paperwork for the SRU bugs, think that will be faster/more likely than the microrelease exception?
<dobey> ralsina: well, they fixed the SRU thing to not require as much too, so been trying to add bits where requested, to try and parallelize it, so we can get the update released, even if we haven't got the MRE approved yet
<ralsina> dobey: awesome
<dobey> ralsina: where exactly does the "Calculating" thing appear in the UI?
<ralsina> dobey: in the "wizard", in the "computer to cloud" page
<dobey> part of the first-run thing?
<dobey> ah
<ralsina> dobey: yes
<dobey> ralsina: how do i get the windows styled cp on linux again?
<dobey> anyone?
<dobey> guess not
<dobey> -style windows apparently
<dobey> not --style
<dobey> oh there's alecu
<alecu_> hola dobey
<dobey> hola
<dobey> alecu: briancurtin was looking for you ~1hr ago
<briancurtin> alecu: here's an installer with your changes http://ubuntuone.com/1y4nTEL7pEcRJ8TgOg3MqW
<alecu> dobey, I've just seen briancurtin's review re: the tunnel popping up a window.
<briancurtin> as i commented on the MP, your windows-installer change makes the tunnel show up with a command prompt window
<briancurtin> ah
<alecu> briancurtin, thanks
<briancurtin> np
<alecu> briancurtin, I'll take a look at how to fix this within twisted.
<mmcc> I just ran into " for exp:\n     stmt\n else:\n stmt" for the first time. I don't think I like it.
<dobey> alright, am off
<ceed^> I just rebooted and the sync daemon is running using tons of CPU but the indicator doesn't show that I'm connected. Doesn't U1 connect automatically when I log in (I'm a Dropbox convert, so that's what I compare it to).
<dobey> have a good weekend all
<mmcc> bye dobey, happy weekend
<ceed^> bye dobey
<dobey> ceed^: it's probably doing a local rescan. i think it does that before connecting to network
<ceed^> dobey, thansk. makes sense
<dobey> but yes it connects automatically
<dobey> later :)
<mmcc> the presence of syncdaemon/u1fsfsm.ods breaks py2app :)
<alecu> mmcc, how does an .odp break py2app? ?? ??
 * alecu hates the unmaintained win32 twisted bits
<mmcc> alecu, it's a py2app bug. It thinks that anything in a python package directory is either a .py it should copy, a .pyc (or .pyo, or...) it should ignore, or a *subdirectory*... so it thinks the .ods is a subdirectory. :)
<alecu> ouch!
<mmcc> but we don't need it in the package, right? so workaround = delete file from staging :)
<alecu> mmcc, absolutely; it's only used to generate sync.py
<alecu> mmcc, .... I think I lied: not sync.py, but another similar file.
<alecu> sorry, it's "u1fsfsm.py" the generated one.
<alecu> and it's even stored in bzr... so mmcc you may delete the .ods before running py2app.
<mmcc> ok, thanks, alecu
<mmcc> EOW for me - have a great weekend
#ubuntuone 2012-06-02
<iceroot> hi
<iceroot> how are ubuntu-one storages saved? are they encrypted? only i can access that storage with my account? is the connection to ubuntu-one encrypted?
<dobey> iceroot: https://one.ubuntu.com/help/faq/what-security-and-privacy-policies-does-ubuntu-one-have/
<iceroot> dobey: thank you
<ceed^> Half way to 60gb without problems, Great!
#ubuntuone 2012-06-03
<roasted> hello!
#ubuntuone 2013-05-28
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Hamburger Day! :-)
#ubuntuone 2013-05-29
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy UN Peacekeepers Day!
<pgrytdal> Hello. I am trying to install Ubuntu One on Windows XP, and for some reason, the installation goes fine, but this error pops up whenever I attempt to open the program. http://prntscr.com/179pz0
<briancurtin> I hear someone is having issues with U1 on XP?
<beuno> pgrytdal, ^
<dobey> briancurtin: pgrytdal is seeing http://prntscr.com/179pz0
<pgrytdal> Yes. I am
<pgrytdal> By the way, I have tried reinstalling several times already
<briancurtin> pgrytdal: which version are you installing, and are you on a non-English version of XP? i think it'll be helpful to see your log files, let me get the path to them
<briancurtin> pgrytdal: can you zip up this folder? C:\Documents and Settings\YOURNAMEHERE\Local Settings\Application Data\xdg\cache
<pgrytdal> I am using Windows XP, service Pack 3. The Ubuntu Installer I used was downloaded directly from the Ubuntu One website. "ubuntuone-4.1.91.1-windows-installer.exe"
<briancurtin> pgrytdal: can you try this one? https://one.ubuntu.com/windows/ubuntuone-4.2.0-windows-installer.exe
<pgrytdal> That one didn't work either. I got the same error.
<briancurtin> pgrytdal: are you on a non-English version of XP? i think i'll need to see the logs at this point
<pgrytdal> It also says that the folder location you have me didn't exist. (And, I replaced "YOURNAMEHERE" with my username.) No, I am on the English version.
<pgrytdal> What about C:\Program Files\ubuntuone ?
<briancurtin> pgrytdal: i guess if you don't have that folder then nothing is even happening. inside of C:\Program Files\ubuntuone there should be an install.log file. Can you share that with me? just put the contents of it in http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<pgrytdal> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5714156/
<briancurtin> pgrytdal: do you have administrator access on this machine, and do you by chance have a firewall running other than the standard Windows one?
<pgrytdal> Yes, I have administrator access. No, I don't have any other firewall.
<briancurtin> pgrytdal: ok, weird. i remember one other person having this problem you're experiencing, but upgrading versions just seemed to work (this was a few versions ago)
<briancurtin> pgrytdal: would it be possible for you to just delete the C:\Program Files\ubuntuone folder manually via Explorer, and then try? i guess its possible that the older installer could have done something bad/weird
<pgrytdal> I am able to delete all the files except for "VistaLib32.dll"
<briancurtin> pgrytdal: hmm, so i think that means something is actually running. can you open Task Manager and look for any processes with ubuntu in the name? possibly ubuntu-sso-client.exe
<briancurtin> if nothing shows up there, i hate to ask it, but you might want to reboot, then try again to delete that VistaLib32.dll file, then try the U1 4.2.0 installer again since it will be cleaned up
<pgrytdal> I'm not seeing anything related to Ubuntu One. I'll reboot, then try again.
<briancurtin> pgrytdal: once you reboot, delete that ubuntuone folder again - it should let you at that point since nothing will be hanging on to the DLL. then the installation should hopefully work
<briancurtin> (oops, kind of just repeated myself - sorry about that)
<pgrytdal> It's fine... Haha... I'll come back and let you know how it went...
<pgrytdal> It didn't work. The folder deleted just fine, but the installer gave me the same error
<briancurtin> pgrytdal: and C:\Documents and Settings\YOURNAMEHERE\Local Settings\Application Data\xdg\cache still doesn't exist?
<pgrytdal> Nope.
<pgrytdal> http://prntscr.com/17abv5
<briancurtin> pgrytdal: ah, it looks like you pasted that into Internet Explorer? can you just try to navigate to that path in Windows Explorer, the file finder?
<briancurtin> pgrytdal: or you can do Start>Run and then put "explorer C:\Documents and Settings\XBMC\Local Settings\Application Data\xdg\cache" in that box
<briancurtin> pgrytdal: it may end up failing, but that's the way it would work if its going to work
<pgrytdal> No. It is in Windows Explorer. http://prntscr.com/17adh8
<pgrytdal> I will try doing the Start>Run option.
<pgrytdal> Wow... I just realized I didn't replace YOURNAMEHERE this time
<pgrytdal> -.-
<pgrytdal> No, that didn't work either.
<briancurtin> pgrytdal: there's one more thing i think we can try, but if that doesn't work i'm not sure what to tell you. i'll find a link for what to install
<briancurtin> pgrytdal: try installing http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=29 - it might ask you to reboot, and that may get the applications running. we actually (legally) bundle some of the contents of what that'll give you, but it's the only thing that would be in the way of this not working at all
<pgrytdal> That worked!
<briancurtin> pgrytdal: weird, but good to know
<briancurtin> pgrytdal: could you check one more thing? In C:\Program Files\ubuntuone\dist, do you have a folder like "Microsoft.VC90.CRT", and if so, is there anything in it? should be three DLLs and a manifest file
<pgrytdal> Yes, there are 4 files in it. One of them is a Manifest file.
<pgrytdal> And three dll's like you said
<briancurtin> pgrytdal: arghhh. those files are there so you shouldn't need to have installed the thing i just told you to install…very weird, not sure why that's not working for you but at least i now know the reason it failed
<pgrytdal> I always seem to get the oddest computer issues.
<briancurtin> pgrytdal: ha, well i'm glad we figured it out. in the future, if you upgrade U1, it should just work fine because the thing you just installed will still be there. hopefully we'll fix that in the next release - it's kind of rare that this happens and it really only happens on XP, so it might just remain that we tell people to run that second installer from Microsoft
<pgrytdal> Thats weird. I usually run Ubuntu. But my computer that had it installed died on me. I have had this EMachines computer for years, sitting on a shelf.and decided I would use it until I replaced my computer.
<pgrytdal> It has given me nothing but problems so far, but EMachines strips the BIOS, so I am unable to boot a Ubuntu Live CD.
#ubuntuone 2013-05-30
<deckard> hello. I am having trouble remove the cloud icon for ubuntu one. Can someone help?
<deckard> I have already removed ubuntu one things from software center and rebooted, it still show up
<LuciusSir> hi
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Loomis Day! :-D
<caribou> I got a very peculiar issue with U1 sync : one directory and its content doesn't get synced on my laptop but it does everywhere else...
<caribou> I even built a Raring Desktop VM, rsynced the content of my Ubuntu One directory & enabled U1 in the VM; the direcory did synchronize correctly
<caribou> in last hope, I apt-get purged the u1 packages on my laptop; rebuilt my U1 directory from a tarfile & reinstalled; still same behavior
<caribou> something in the U1 control files must have gone bad
<dobey> caribou: a directory under ~/Ubuntu One/ or a directory under ~/ which is synced separately?
<caribou> dobey: a directory under ~/Ubuntu One
<caribou> dobey: all other directories in there (i.e. ~/Ubuntu One) do sync correctly
<dobey> caribou: and the files are failing to download? or are they on the laptop and not uploading?
<caribou> dobey: only on my laptop, the ~/Ubuntu One subdir and its content do not download (they're on the server)
<caribou> dobey: on all other devices (including a freshly created desktop VM) they do download correctly when U1 is setup with the same account
<dobey> caribou: are there any errors about those files in ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log* or other info in ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log* about them specifically? (like constant TRY_AGAIN perhaps)
<caribou> dobey: I didn't see any but let me check again
<caribou> dobey: nothing in syncdaemon.log; the exception log is empty
<dobey> caribou: they do get rotated, so check the older ones too
<caribou> dobey: aside from .cache/ubuntuone & .local/share/ubuntuone, are there any other place where config files are kept ?
<caribou> dobey: since it works on a fresh VM, I could uninstall u1; wipe out the config files & reinstall
<caribou> dobey: I thought of a Raring issue since I upgraded last week, but it works on a fresh Raring VM
<dobey> in ~/.config/ubuntuone; but there's really nothing in the config that would cause that unless you explicitly added it to the ignore list
<dobey> so i don't know what would specifically be the cause
<dobey> you could shut down syncdaemon (u1sdtool -q), then rm -rf ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon, and then start syncdaemon again with u1sdtool -c
<caribou> dobey: ok, I'll try that
<dobey> then it will re-hash all the local files, compare to the server, and download what's missing locally, or upload what's missing remotely
<caribou> dobey: bulls'eyes !
<caribou> dobey: cleaning up the hash did the trick; thanks a lot
<dobey> sure
<caribou> dobey: this subdir did have something special : it totally disapeared from the server & all my devices last week
<dobey> hmm
<caribou> dobey: and I don't remember deleting it. Luckily, my desktop dual-boots both Win7 & Precise so I was able to mount the Win7 partition and recover the lost files
<caribou> dobey: so maybe there was a discrepancy b/w my laptop's hashes and the newly recovered files
<caribou> dobey: I'll check on the Win7 side of things when I get a chance
<caribou> dobey: but thanks for your help; this is what I was looking for
<dobey> your welcome
#ubuntuone 2013-05-31
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Friday and happy World No Tobacco Day! :-D
<skuft> is the 20gigs for life or for 6 months
<dobey> skuft: you mean for the free 6 months of music streaming? it ends at 6 months. after that you will have to either pay the monthly or yearly cost for storage if you only want the storage, or for streaming if you only want 20G and the music streaming
<skuft> i know the streaming is only for 6 months
<skuft> but does the 20gigs drop back down to 5 after 6 months?
<skuft> or would i permanently have 20gigs of storage
<dobey> the storage is part of the streaming package
<dobey> the package only lassts for 6 months. if you want the storage after that, you will have to pay for it. otherwise you will only have the 5GB
<skuft> thanks
#ubuntuone 2013-06-02
<tarvid_> I want to backup certain directories to U1. What is the best way? symlinks?
<tarvid_> I want to backup /root /home and /etc from two headless servers to ubuntuone
<tarvid_> what is the best way to point two syncs of three directories
#ubuntuone 2014-05-27
<Guest83481> Good morning all; happy Tuesday and happy Sun Screen Day! :-D
<Wabbe> Hi all, since years I use ubuntuone to publish a website, e.g. this one: http://ubuntuone.com/35b4csoqycCTBaqtwvFkvj Other cloud services don't show the website but unly allow downloading an html file. Does anybody know a cloud service which works like ubuntuone?
<Wabbe> only allow
<Wabbe_> Hi all, since years I use ubuntuone to publish a website, e.g. this one: http://ubuntuone.com/35b4csoqycCTBaqtwvFkvj Other cloud services don't show the website but only allow downloading an html file. Does anybody know a cloud service which works like ubuntuone?
<Wabbe_> That means it is possible to store an html file into ubuntuone, and by using its publishing web address the browser shows it as a web page. Now I am looking for another cloud service which works the same way but I cannot find one (until now).
<Wabbe_> Is there anybody out there who knows the matter and can give a hint?
<xnox> Wabbe_: github
<xnox> Wabbe_: can publish a bunch of htmls as github pages.
<xnox> Wabbe_: and you can point custom dns to it as well. E.g. https://github.com/libnih/libnih.github.io is http://libnih.la/
<Wabbe_> Ah, I have to lookup what github is.
<xnox> Wabbe_: it's git code sourcing (primarily) and more.
<Wabbe_> So I need to find a github server which can give an account to me.
<Wabbe_> xnox: When I click on an html file from your link my browser shows the html source code. But this is not what i look for, I want to see the html file as a web page.
<xnox> Wabbe_: the second link serves the website
<xnox> Wabbe_: all those files are published over at a different url
<Wabbe_> aha
<Wabbe_> I see
<Wabbe_> Now I will try to get an account there
<xnox> Wabbe_: by default they give you <login>.github.io/ or something like that sub-domain.
<Wabbe_> fee is at least $7 :-(
<Wabbe_> but only for private repositories. Public repositories ar for free.
<Wabbe_> xnox: Thank you so much, I think this is what I was looking for. I will give it a try.
<Wabbe_> xnox: Now I need to find out how to add a file into a repository :-)
<Wabbe_> xnox: file is pushed, now how to find a public web address.
<mjuszczak> What's the easiest way to get all of my mp3s out of ubuntuone since I can't install the app anymore?
<mjuszczak> I'm on Mac OSX and didn't realize I couldn't install the app anymore and got rid of my old laptop
<davmor2> mjuszczak: there is a tarball you can download from the site that contains all of your data iirc
<mjuszczak> Really?  Where?
<davmor2> mjuszczak: one.ubuntu.com
<mjuszczak> I'm there.  Haven't been able to find it.  Just links to download files individually
<dobey> there were a few issues with it and it has been disabled for a bit. should be back up soon though, just be patient
<mjuszczak> okay, awesome
<mjuszczak> Mind if I ask how long ago it was disabled?  I'll need the files in about two weeks and if it may not be fixed by then I'll probably just download manually.
#ubuntuone 2014-05-28
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Senior Health & Fitness Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-05-29
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Learn About Composting Day! :-D
<bj0rn> shutdown imminent.. realising I need one file downloaded.. but there seems to be an outtage? :(
#ubuntuone 2014-05-30
<Wabbe> xnox: Thanks again for your hints, all is working fine now, couldn't have been better.
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Loomis Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-06-01
<ivan> any way to get a bunch of ubuntuone URLs so that I can archive them?
<ivan> I've exhausted the IRC logs, google site:, bing site:
